#ubuntuone 2009-11-02
<bitmonk> i've got the latest client software on 9.10, and files don't seem to be syncing with the web ui - i only have one computer linked for now, so not sure if my client isn't sending anything, or if the web ui is out of sync..
<pablo_> hi
<pablo_> sync problem
<bravebug> Hi, all
<bravebug> To who I ask question about packeging?
<superpapalolo> Hi !
<superpapalolo> Hi !
<superpapalolo> Hi ! Is this a help chan for ubuntuone users or not ?
<andrew> hello
<andrew> superpapalolo: Having a problem?
<superpapalolo> yes but just on one of my computers andrew (it works on the others)
<superpapalolo> I can't synchronize nautilus with my account
<superpapalolo> Ans trying to fix it, I "caceled" my computer in the account menu, expecting to add it after
<superpapalolo> but there's no way to add a computer
<andrew> hrm, don't know, but if you stick around, somebody should be able to lend a hand
<superpapalolo> ok, thanks, I've reported the bug
<joshuahoover> hi superpapalolo!
<superpapalolo> pong joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> what happens when you launch ubuntu one on the computer that isn't working properly for you?
<superpapalolo> no joshuahoover
<superpapalolo> it never sunchronize with the server
<superpapalolo> synchronizes*
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: ok, do you have the latest updates? are you running karmic?
<superpapalolo> yes
<superpapalolo> and I reinstall all tha stuff by synaptic trying to fix it
<superpapalolo> and I have the update
<superpapalolo> and upgrade
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: can you look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log and see if there are any syncdaemon-exceptions.log files?
<superpapalolo> I do it now.
<superpapalolo> I have six of them joshuahoover oO'
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: can you open the one named syncdaemon-exceptions.log and paste it here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/? then post the url here?
<superpapalolo> Huh.. it's empty :/
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: ok, how about this log file, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<superpapalolo> 2009-11-02 12:29:01,864:864.619016647 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet Démarrage du client Ubuntu One version 1.1
<superpapalolo> a lot of this line
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: and nothing else?
<superpapalolo> nop
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: do any of the other ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log files have anything in them?
<superpapalolo> yes in the first
<superpapalolo> 2009-11-02 12:48:28,155 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Protocol version error
<superpapalolo> 2009-11-02 12:48:28,166 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred:
<superpapalolo> 2009-11-02 12:48:28,167 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error
<superpapalolo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<superpapalolo> Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost.
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: ok, let's try this from a terminal session: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<superpapalolo> done
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: then this: mv ~/.config/ubuntuone ~/.config/ubuntuone_old
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: then: ubuntuone-client-applet
<superpapalolo> done
<superpapalolo> seems to work
<superpapalolo> not
<superpapalolo> The same as ever : trying to connect and nothing
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: can you tell me if you have an ubuntu one token when you go to applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys (under the passwords tab)?
<superpapalolo> yes I have it
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: ok, let's try quitting the ubuntu one client, deleting that token, and starting the ubuntu one client again
<superpapalolo> the kill line and I delete my key ?
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: yes :)
<superpapalolo> freaky :D
<andrew> not sure if it was mentioned, but remove the ubuntu one ppas and the client, then install the client from the official ubuntu repos
<superpapalolo> now it can stay connected, it's better. I test it and I tell you. Thanks joshuahoover
<statik> hello world
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: good! thank you, i'll be here, so ping me if you need further assistance :)
<superpapalolo> I'll do it, thanks a lot for your help joshuahoover
<CardinalFang> I'm going to get breakfast.  I'm assuming stand-up is happening in constant, non-DST time.
<joshuahoover> hello statik :)
<CardinalFang> Heya, statik.  From Friday:  Yes, I once wrote a RADIUS plugin, back in y2000 or so.
<superpapalolo> doesn't work joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: same problem?
<superpapalolo> exactly the same
<superpapalolo> It worked 5 minutes
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: anything in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log or ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log files?
<superpapalolo> checking
<superpapalolo> 2009-11-02 15:40:46,875 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Protocol version error
<superpapalolo> 2009-11-02 15:40:46,891 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred:
<superpapalolo> 2009-11-02 15:40:46,891 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error
<superpapalolo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<superpapalolo> Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost.
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: ok, i don't think you have the latest client
<superpapalolo> I installed it today in synaptic
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: can you do this in a terminal session and tell me what version shows for ubuntuone-client? dpkg -l ubuntuone*
<superpapalolo> ok
<superpapalolo> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<superpapalolo> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<superpapalolo> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<superpapalolo> ||/ Nom            Version        Description
<superpapalolo> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<superpapalolo> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.1+r273-0ubun Ubuntu One client
<superpapalolo> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.1+r273-0ubun Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<superpapalolo> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.1+r273-0ubun Ubuntu One client tools
<superpapalolo> un  ubuntuone-oaut <néant>       (aucune description n'est disponible)
<superpapalolo> un  ubuntuone-ppa  <néant>       (aucune description n'est disponible)
<superpapalolo> un  ubuntuone-ppa- <néant>       (aucune description n'est disponible)
<superpapalolo> un  ubuntuone-stor <néant>       (aucune description n'est disponible)
<superpapalolo> un  ubuntuone-stor <néant>       (aucune description n'est disponible)
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: are you using our ppa?
<superpapalolo> ubuntu's
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: but you have the ubuntuone-ppa installed and the version you're showing is from our ppa
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: you're running karmic?
<superpapalolo> yes
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: ok, well, you have the ppa installed, which should still work, but it would be better to use the packages that come with karmic
<superpapalolo> how can I erse it all and reinstall so ?
<superpapalolo> erase*
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: the way to use the karmic packages would be to: sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone*
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: then try following the instructions here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: note, you won't have to do step 7 there
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: as long as you run: sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone*
<superpapalolo> sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone* done
<superpapalolo> now I have no more packages about ubuntuone ?
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: were you able to follow the instructions in the link i posted?
<superpapalolo> doing it step 5
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: ok, good
<superpapalolo> I don't do step 7 is it ?
<superpapalolo> do I (I mean)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> HI EVERYBODY!
<jblount> If you are part of the Desktop+ developers team, could you please respond with a "me" ? We'll be taking status from everyone in the form of DONE / TODO / BLOCKED
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> Er, now?
<CardinalFang> me
<superpapalolo> joshuahoover, May I do the step 7 or not ?
<jblount> CardinalFang: Now is the time, or an hour from now? I may be confused again.
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: if you already did sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone* then you can skip
<joshuahoover> jblount: heh
<CardinalFang> jblount, an hour before now. :)
<superpapalolo> ok joshuahoover
<teknico> CardinalFang, that's the confused one ;-)
<teknico> me
<jblount> CardinalFang: You forgot to start it then :)
<CardinalFang> jblount, It doesn't matter to me.  As long as aquarius and .ar, et c are happy.
<teknico> aquarius is not here this week
<vds> me
<jblount> Let's get started, hopefully everyone will catch up with us!
<jblount> DONE: Got my Windows 7 vm setup and found out that IE isn't as broken for our webinterface as I thought (woohoo!)
<jblount> TODO: #449821 (a few /account/ page changes) and #387159 (account-assitance form), continue polishing the /files/ interface
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: You're up
<CardinalFang> ONE: Rewrote some of new utilities/ini_apply_changes .  Took afternoon off.  Added new test and better failure file name this morning.  Reviewed aquarius' logging patch this morning.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Sort bugs from Karmic users.  Help with u1couch problems.  Perhaps kidnap aquarius' bugs.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: So I says to Mabel, I says "I ain't blocked on nothing, I reckon."
<CardinalFang> teknico, sir!  What say you?!
<teknico> DONE: investigation of different deletion behavior in Evolution and the contacts web UI; studied the User Experience Strategy doc; done some branch reviews
<teknico> TODO: resume work on funambol; help design the next features of the contacts web UI
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<superpapalolo> after following step by step the instructions, it sincs. I try to share between my wife's computer and mine, to reboot my computer and if it works properly, I'll just be back to thank you joshuahoover, if not I don't know... I'll thank you for your time and then I'll take a beer to pass over it.
<vds> DONE: code review, testing sync daemon, added my objectives
<vds> TODO: continuing on watchdaemon I guess
<vds> BLOCKED:not really
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: excellent! as always, ping me if you have further questions :)
<vds> jblount: I guess it's EOM
<jblount> vds: I think so :)
<urbanape> poop.
<urbanape> MEETING STARTS AND/OR BEGINS
<CardinalFang> Dang.
<urbanape> drop yer linen and stop your grinnin'
<urbanape> if you're on Desktop+, say "me" and let's do the DONE, TODO, and BLOCK thingy.
<teknico> mmm, again already?
<CardinalFang> We love them so much.
<urbanape> hrm, double poop
<urbanape> noone called me.
 * urbanape saddens
<teknico> :-D
<urbanape> some day, I'll even learn this whole checking on IRC channels thing
<CardinalFang> urbanape, "M**TING B*GINS".
<urbanape> DONE: working on Bindwood, HR stuff, incident reports, &c. Nothing concrete.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish up some of that stuff.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> so, no one really missed anything from me
<CardinalFang> Okay, now, going for breakfast, for real this time.
<CardinalFang> So, u1-s/trunk-2a is frozen, yesno?
<superpapalolo> I'm back here to thank you joshuahoover, it works perfectly now. Just drinking a beer... cheers ! your good health !!!
<joshuahoover> superpapalolo: great! thank you for your patience :)
<jcastro> joshuahoover, you're on at 1900UTC for openweek (reminder)
<ukev> urbanape, anything new to test on the bindwood side?
<joshuahoover> jcastro: yep, thanks!
<urbanape> ukev, not just yet. I'm working on some better batching for the first run to not make FF hang until done, and long-polling the _changes feed to keep down on unnecessary ongoing polls
<urbanape> soon
<ukev> ok thanks
<RachaelB> hi all
<joshuahoover> hi RachaelB!
<RachaelB> yo! yo! yo! in the house lol
<RachaelB> ok more probs with ubuntuone :(
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: sorry to hear that, i'll do my best to help get things working :)
<RachaelB> ive done a clean install of the final release of unr
<RachaelB> and the applet wont download files on the server back to the pc
<RachaelB> ive tried deleting .config
<RachaelB> and that didnt work... any ideas?
<RachaelB> and you know that you're my favourite tecchie guru.... so please???
<RachaelB> the ubuntu one local folder on shows "files shared with me" - nothing else
<RachaelB> only shows*
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: alright, does the client connect for you?
<RachaelB> it connects... sometimes complains about authorisation making me go through the whole proces but yes, by and large it connects
<RachaelB> btw i don't know if it's possible to fall in love with an o/s, but i *think* i might rapidly be heading that way with 9.10
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: can you paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon-exceptions.log to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the link here?
<RachaelB> yup - gimme a moment
<joshuahoover> thanks RachaelB
<RachaelB> any particular log file, or just the most recent?
<RachaelB> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307649/
<RachaelB> there's also this one
<RachaelB> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307650/
<RachaelB> the other exceptions.log are empty documents
<RachaelB> any ideas joshua?
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: can you paste ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log as well?
<RachaelB> lol
<RachaelB> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307655/
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: sorry, i'm trying to do a few things at once here :) looking at the log files currently that you posted
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: if you run this from a terminal session, can you let me know what version of ubuntuone-client you have? dpkg -l ubuntuone*
<RachaelB> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<RachaelB> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<RachaelB> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<RachaelB> ||/ Name                      Version                   Description
<RachaelB> +++-=========================-=========================-==================================================================
<RachaelB> ii  ubuntuone-client          1.0.2-0ubuntu2            Ubuntu One client
<RachaelB> ii  ubuntuone-client-gnome    1.0.2-0ubuntu2            Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<RachaelB> un  ubuntuone-oauth-login     <none>                    (no description available)
<RachaelB> un  ubuntuone-storage-protoco <none>                    (no description available)
<RachaelB> un  ubuntuone-storagefs       <none>                    (no description available)
<RachaelB> 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 <<< easier to read
<RachaelB> off topic... but i can't manually set a root password either now :(
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: when you installed ubuntu one, how did you do it?
<RachaelB> clean install of unr from the release cd
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: ok
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: i'm checking something here real quick
<RachaelB> okey-kokes np
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: if you run this from a terminal session, what do you get? ps -ef | grep ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ukev> Hi, I just got an internal server error on the ubuntu one webseite while modifying an contact
<RachaelB> rachael   2359     1  0 11:04 ?        00:01:34 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<RachaelB> rachael   8356  8253  0 16:32 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<RachaelB> @ukev i keep getting those as well
<ukev> ok great :)
<RachaelB> @ukev i think it *is* a server problem - seems to clear up by itself
<ukev> (I also get an error in evolution while modifying a contact)
<joshuahoover> ukev: i let our guys know about that so someone should be looking into it right away
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: if you go to applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys do you have a token for ubuntu one under "passwords"?
<joshuahoover> ukev: what is the error you're getting in evolution?
<RachaelB> here we go again lol
<ukev> joshuahoover, it's a very nice one just saying "another error" in german "Anderer Fehler"...
<RachaelB> token present and correct
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: i thought so
<RachaelB> let me guess... delete and restart?
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: can you look at these log files that RachaelB kindly posted for us and let us know what the problem might be? i'm running out of ideas :(
<joshuahoover> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307655/
<joshuahoover> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307650/
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, ok
<joshuahoover> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307649/
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, strange... because AQ receives an internal error from the server doing oauth, but also Main can not find the token and raises an exception
<facundobatista> verterok, ^ ?
<RachaelB> !!!yay!!! i've stumped you lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: it has me scratching my head
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: you win!
 * verterok looks
<RachaelB> thanks - what's my prize???
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: good question...the satisfaction that you've stumped facundobatista and me? ;)
<joshuahoover> ukev: you get the evolution error when modifying a contact in your ubuntu one address book?
<RachaelB> but let's face it... it's not *that* difficult to confuse most men
<ukev> joshuahoover, right
<joshuahoover> ukev: and the error doesn't say anything else?
<verterok> facundobatista, joshuahoover: the error seem to be a missing token.
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: heh
<facundobatista> verterok, but isn't that a standard thing?
<facundobatista> verterok, why Main crashes about it?
<ukev> in the title is displayed "an error accurs while modifiying a contact..." and in the body of the message "another error" nothing else...
<facundobatista> verterok, I mean, users have not the token when first started...
<verterok> facundobatista: Main don't crash
<verterok> facundobatista: syncdaemon tries to get the connect when a connect request is made via dbus
<facundobatista> verterok, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307649/
<verterok> facundobatista: that's not a crash, it's an exception :)
<facundobatista> verterok, ok, ok, but why are we getting into that?
<facundobatista> verterok, somebody tells to search the token when it shouldn't?
<verterok> facundobatista: because syncdaemon is trying to connect, and don't have the oauth token yet
<verterok> facundobatista: somebody is telling to connect before we have a token in the keyring
<facundobatista> verterok, ah, ok
<verterok> facundobatista: and the onyl way to tell syncdaemon to connect is via dbus
<joshuahoover> ukev: i think you'll need to file a bug, but i'd like you to provide some more debug info if you could by running the following commands in a terminal session:
<joshuahoover> $ evolution --force-shutdown
<joshuahoover> $ /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<facundobatista> verterok, the applet tells it?
<verterok> facundobatista: yes
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, ^
<joshuahoover> ukev: then start evolution as you normally would and try edit the contact again...once the error occurs, copy and paste all the output from the terminal session and attach it to a bug you'll file here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+filebug
<joshuahoover> facundobatista, verterok: would it be at all helpful for RachaelB to delete the token she has now and start the client back up again?
<verterok> joshuahoover: she has a token?
<ukev> joshuahoover, you know that my auth-token etc. are printed in the terminal session?
<RachaelB> yes i do
<verterok> RachaelB: hi
<RachaelB> verterok: hi
<RachaelB> verterok: ive got a token and allegedly the applet is connected
<joshuahoover> ukev: you can remove that and you can mark the bug report as private so only you and the ubuntu one team have access to the report
<verterok> RachaelB: could you paste the output of: tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<RachaelB> verterok: lol np
<RachaelB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307678/
<verterok> RachaelB: yay!, you'r connected!
<verterok> RachaelB: line 32-35 of the pastebin
<verterok> joshuahoover: ^
<RachaelB> verterok: ive always been connected
<joshuahoover> verterok: :)
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: the problem is no sync, correct?
<verterok> RachaelB, joshuahoover: what was the problem?
<verterok> ahh
<RachaelB> verterok: but the applet doesnt sync down to the computer the files held on the server
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: and the server has files for the account you hooked this computer up with, correct? when you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/files there are files there?
<verterok> RachaelB: is there a change you have two different users?
<verterok> *chance
<RachaelB> verterok: there are files on the server (don't want to lose those!)
<RachaelB> verterok: two different users? don't think so
<RachaelB> verterok: this worked ok b4 the clean unr install of the final release
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: what happens if you put a small text file in your ~/Ubuntu One folder?
<verterok> RachaelB: sure, I was asking if there is a chance that you'r connected with a different user :)
<verterok> RachaelB: ok
<facundobatista> verterok, she installed cleanly a new releasea
<facundobatista> verterok, is there a chance that *that* created a new user for her?
<RachaelB> i'll see what happens with a new file
<RachaelB> youre not gonna believe this - it's just synched everything
<RachaelB> adding a blank file worked
<RachaelB> i never though of trying that - *doh*
<RachaelB> still... must be a bug of some description - shouldnt really have to do that
<RachaelB> <<<<< *happy*
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: so after you copied the file, everything copied down to your Ubuntu One folder from the server?
<RachaelB> yup
<verterok> RachaelB: could you file a bug, and attach all the logs?
<ukev> joshuahoover, I don't think it make sense to post the hole output of evolution-data server because I isolated the lines which accur while modifiying the contact and theses lines are still 15933... (!!)
<verterok> RachaelB: execute: "tar -cjf ~/Desktop/syncdaemon-log.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log" to get all the logs :)
<RachaelB> what would you like me to file the bug under?
<RachaelB> where's the "report new bug" option gone?
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: right-click on the ubuntu one client and select "report a problem"
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: you don't see that anymore?
<RachaelB> just figured that out... but how do you generally report new bugs nowadays?
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: for ubuntu one, that's the preferred way
<RachaelB> ok peeps it's now: Bug #471316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471316 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client does not sync server files to pc on clean install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471316
<RachaelB> told ya
<RachaelB> lol
<joshuahoover> thanks RachaelB!
<RachaelB> np.... thanks for your help (as ever)
<RachaelB> it's been..... emotional
<RachaelB> see you later for my next set of problems!!!!
<RachaelB> joshuahoover: before i go, any ideas why i cant manually set a root password nowadays?
<RachaelB> joshuahoover: i can go through the process of setting it, but then it doens't seem to remember/set it
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: sorry, i have no clue about that one
<RachaelB> that's ok... i'll have a hunt around
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: i'm not very helpful for you today, huh?
<RachaelB> joshuahoover: hey! you sorted out my sync problems
<RachaelB> joshuahoover: that's a pretty major step forward - thank you *so* much
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: yeah, kind of...not a good final solution, but at least you're up and running again :)
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: thank you for your patience :)
<joshuahoover> RachaelB: for your root password problem, i'd ask over on #ubuntu
<RachaelB> joshuahoover: thanks for the advice... see ya later! bye x
<joshuahoover> bye RachaelB!
<mattgriffin> Any application developers in this channel may want to join #ubuntu-classroom (#ubuntu-classroom-chat for questions) for a discussion led by Rick Spencer called "Scratch your own itch, learn how to write your own app". The full timetable is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<mattgriffin> starting in 5 minutes
<tcole> @reviewlist
<tcole> whoops, wrong channel again
<yos> Well, I did the updates and apparently ubuntu one is working (I see the cloud symbol) but I cannot connect
<verterok> yos: can you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<yos> verterok, I've never used 'pastebin'
<verterok> yos: ok np. in a terminal session: gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<verterok> yos: then select all the file contents and right click copy
<verterok> yos: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<verterok> yos: paste and then click in the 'paste!' button :)
 * verterok reviews
<verterok> ups
<gunknown> hi. can i share files using ubuntuone with people without an ubuntuone account?
<yos> verterok, I did that, now what ?
<verterok> yos: copy the url and paste it here :)
<verterok> yos: it should changed to something like: paste.ubuntu.com/XXXXX
<yos> verterok, it isn't...I don't know why
<yos> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/307875/
<yos> ^^
<yos> I figured it out yay
<verterok> yos: :)
<verterok> yos: ok. looks like you don't have the access token in your keyring
<verterok> yos: when you started the ubuntuoen client, it opened a browser tab to authorize the machine?
<yos> No
<yos> No browser
<yos> verterok, no browser opens and by the way, I did restart the client after updating
<verterok> yos: ok, could you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log?
<Solarion> hey
<Solarion> :)
<Solarion> what's the purpose of having the server code proprietary?
<yos> verterok, no need to pastebin
<yos> Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<yos> Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<yos> verterok, that is it ^^
<verterok> yos: ok, so looks like you have a token..or the client isn't requesting a new one
<verterok> youcould you check in your keyring if there is Ubuntu One token?
<__lucio__> Solarion, if we store everything encrypted, we cant have a web ui.
<verterok> yos: Applications --> Accessories --> Password and Encryption
<Solarion> __lucio__: I think perhaps and perhaps not
<Solarion> It depends on how you do it, and what you're trading off
<Solarion> for instance, you can do the public/private key thing
<__lucio__> Solarion, enlighten me
<Solarion> you could do a java applet or such
<Sparckus> hi, will there be a log of the full days topics in #ubuntu-classroom posted anywhere?
<__lucio__> Solarion, now for real. web means web.
<yos> verterok, no keys at all
<verterok> yos: in the passwords tab?
<Solarion> __lucio__: you can't store the key server-side?
<yos> verterok, all of the tabs are blank
<Solarion> there's also read vs write
<__lucio__> Solarion, but if we have the key with the data, whats the point?
<verterok> yos: ok, looks like an applet issue
<verterok> yos: did you changed your default browser?
<Solarion> __lucio__: depends on whom it is you're protecting. :)
<Solarion> suppose it's redudnant from the openid, tho
<yos> no verterok
<Solarion> with public key, though, it's clear that you can view the data
<verterok> yos: ok, please quit the client
<yos> done
<Solarion> you can also allow the client to *elect* to auto-encrypt the data, at the loss of sharing, as well
<__lucio__> Solarion, but thats no fun!
<Solarion> __lucio__: it's a cost-benefit tradeoff
<__lucio__> Solarion, we have a plan to encrypt on the server side and make the storage servers requests the keys for downlods. so we can limit the damage is we have security problems
<Solarion> wonder if you could do something with html5 web storage
<verterok> yos: start it again
<__lucio__> Solarion, yes, but the whole idea (from where i see it) is sharing
<Solarion> __lucio__: but you're not every user. :)
<Solarion> if you just want it for the backup or sync capabilities, the must-be-able-to-share is a liability
<__lucio__> Solarion, thats why i get to pick :)
<Solarion> what is why you get to pick?
<__lucio__> whats important
<__lucio__> but im just kidding
<yos> verterok, done
<Solarion> kidding and sarcasm often translate poorly to ASCII/UTF-8 :)
<__lucio__> Solarion, and i misread "every user" for "even an user"
<Solarion> ah
<verterok> yos: it opened a firefox tab with a page to authorize the machine?
<Solarion> I think public/private key encryption is the right way to go
<__lucio__> Solarion, anyhow. but the user can make the choice now, and ecrypt the directory with encryptfs or something like that
<verterok> joshuahoover: do you know about auth issues with the applet? :)
<Solarion> write private, read public, share public, on the client
<__lucio__> we dont have to add any special support for that
<joshuahoover> verterok: no, none that i'm aware of
<Solarion> __lucio__: that's far from as simple as checking "encrypt" and entering a master key passphrase
<yos> verterok, No not at all
<verterok> joshuahoover: yos don't have a token and the applet isn't opening firefox
<joshuahoover> verterok: have you had yos try running the client from a terminal session?
<Solarion> I'd be very interested what you can do with Mozilla here
<Solarion> maybe they have very little overlap, who knows
<verterok> joshuahoover: no :)
<__lucio__> Solarion, yes. i know.
<verterok> yos: please quit the client, and open a terminal session
<joshuahoover> yos: please quit the client and then run it from a terminal session with: ubuntuone-client-applet
<Solarion> is it at least encrypted between client and server?
<yos> ok
<joshuahoover> verterok: i'm testing this just in case
<yos> gksudo ?
<verterok> yos: no, just terminal
<__lucio__> Solarion, yes we do that
<Solarion> or is "super_seekr1t_bidn155_pl4nz.gnumeric" crossing the wire in plaintext
<Solarion> k
<Solarion> :)
<Solarion> (no peeking in my files for that file!)
<gunknown> can i share files using ubuntuone with people without an ubuntuone account?
<verterok> yos: btw, Accesories -> Terminal
<Solarion> gunknown: in the next version of Ubuntu
<joshuahoover> gunknown: not currently, but we're going to make that possible in the not too distant future
<Solarion> or do you mean without either of you having an account?
<gunknown> and on which ways?
<gunknown> via http?
<gunknown> no, assuming i have an account and want to share with people dont having an acc
<joshuahoover> gunknown: yes, http...you'll get a link that you can pass to people that will allow them access to the files directly
<gunknown> ok, cool
<yos> verterok, that doesn't open up a browser session either
<joshuahoover> yos: any errors?
<verterok> yos: nono, do you have terminal session opened?
<gunknown> and even more ways? ftp?
<Solarion> __lucio__: thanks for the chat. :)
<__lucio__> Solarion, np!
<__lucio__> thank you for your interest
<Solarion> :)
 * Solarion looks forward to where it sounds like this is headed.
<yos> verterok, yes, I ran it from terminal and joshuahoover no errors
<verterok> yos: try this in the terminal session: xdg-open http://www.google.com
<Solarion> and epsecially when the source is Freed
<joshuahoover> verterok: did you have yos post oauth-login.log?
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, no errors
<joshuahoover> verterok: great! ;)
<yos> verterok, that command opens up my browser just fine
<verterok> yos: ok.
<joshuahoover> hmmm...
<joshuahoover> verterok: yos doesn't have a token, correct?
<yos> no token
<joshuahoover> verterok: and no syncdaemon-exceptions.log?
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, "No acess token" error
<joshuahoover> yos: if you run, this from your terminal session, can you let me know what version ubuntuone-client shows? dpkg -l ubuntuone*
<yos> joshuahoover, "no packages found matching ubuntuone
<joshuahoover> yos: ahhhhh
<joshuahoover> yos: but you have applications->internet->ubuntu one?
<yos> Yes
<joshuahoover> yos: strange
<yos> and the cloud symbol appears when I start it up
<joshuahoover> yos: are you on karmic?
<yos> Yes
<yos> fresh install, fully updated
<verterok> yos: please run: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client-gnome
<yos> verterok, that gives me version info, etc
<verterok> yos: what is the Installed: version?
<yos> 1.0.2
<ukev> How does ubuntu one handle conflicts in contacts from webinterface and evolution?
<verterok> yos: and: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<dutchie> my contacts don't seem to be syncing with the web UI
<yos> verterok, same results
<verterok> yos: ok, so you have the client installed correctly
<verterok> joshuahoover: client is installed ok ^
<joshuahoover> dutchie: no? if you go to .cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log can you paste the contents to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<verterok> yos: give me a minute, I;m trying to find a way to force the auth token request
<joshuahoover> verterok: very strange
<dutchie> joshuahoover: http://pastebin.com/f6e6c42db is the last 200 lines
<joshuahoover> dutchie: if you go to applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys do you see an ubuntu one token under "passwords"?
<verterok> yos: I have one more thing to try :)
<verterok> yos: in a terminal session execute this: dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.Authentication --print-reply  --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.Authentication.login string:'https://ubuntuone.com' string:'ubuntuone'
<dutchie> joshuahoover: yep
<joshuahoover> dutchie: ok
<yos> method return sender=:1.150 -> dest=:1.149 reply_serial=2
<yos> verterok, ^^
<verterok> yos: and now browser popup?
<yos> no
<verterok> yos: ok, let's do some cleanup :)
<verterok> yos: execute this: dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.Authentication --print-reply  --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.Authentication.clear_token string:'https://ubuntuone.com' string:'ubuntuone'
<joshuahoover> dutchie: i'm having someone help me on this one
<yos> verterok, same result
<verterok> yos: and now the login again: dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.Authentication --print-reply  --type=method_call / com.ubuntuone.Authentication.login string:'https://ubuntuone.com' string:'ubuntuone'
<verterok> yos: what we are doing is forcing a cleanup of the token and requesting it again
<yos> ok
<verterok> yos: if this don't work, I'm completely lost :(
<verterok> yos: after running this last command, could you pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<yos> verterok, you want me to run the command again now or pastebin now ?
<joshuahoover> dutchie: ok, so it looks like you're affected by a problem we're currently fixing...it's related to tokens on the server side and couchdb...we essentially need to "fix" the tokens but it takes quite a while to do so the script is running now and continues to fix tokens continually...this should be fixed within the next few days...my apologies for this
<verterok> yos: what was the last command you executed? :)
<dutchie> joshuahoover: no worries, it's not critical or anything
<yos> the last one you gave me
<dutchie> joshuahoover: nice to know what's going on, cheers
<joshuahoover> dutchie: thanks for the patience and support!
<verterok> yos: ok, please pastebin the log contents
<dutchie> joshuahoover: no problem, thanks for having a go
<dutchie> joshuahoover: actually, all the problems I've had have been "yeah, we know, fix in progress"
<dutchie> thumbs up to the devs on that
<yos> Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<yos> verterok, ^^
<verterok> yos: nothing else?
<yos> It's just that 5 times
<joshuahoover> yos: do you use networkmanager?
<joshuahoover> yos: are you behind a proxy server of some sort?
<yos> No networkmanager no proxy
<joshuahoover> yos: thanks
 * joshuahoover scratches his head on this problem yos is having with ubuntu one client not connecting
<yos> could it have something to do with the fact that I am on a cellular USB modem ?
<joshuahoover> yos: yes, possible
<joshuahoover> yos: but normally we see some sort of an error in the log file, when opening the client from a terminal session...somewhere
<joshuahoover> yos: wait, you said you don't use networkmanager?
<yos> Not that I am aware of no
<joshuahoover> yos: i think that is the problem, we currently require the use of networkmanager
<joshuahoover> yos: we're working on a fix for that though: bug 357395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357395
<joshuahoover> yos: could you run the following command in a terminal session? wget -q http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34282008/nm-checker && chmod 755 nm-checker && ./nm-checker
<joshuahoover> yos: This downloads a small python script (that collects information about the state of NetworkManager on your computer), sets it to executable, and runs the script. If you want to check the script first, please open the URL in your browser first before running the command. :-)
<yos> the reply was Got state:4
<joshuahoover> yos: hmmm...ok, thanks
<joshuahoover> yos: that means you are disconnected according to networkmanager
<joshuahoover> yos: took me a while to find that, sorry...i didn't write that script, one of our devs did and he's on vacation this week :)
<joshuahoover> yos: unfortunately, until we fix bug 357395 you'll either need to find a way to use networkmanager or wait for a fix to be released...i'm sorry it took us so long to arrive at this conclusion, i need to file a bug about not getting any error messages when you went through all those steps with verterok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357395
<yos> thanks joshuahoover for your support...I can actually wait on this for now :D
<yos> Thanks to you too verterok
<verterok> yos: np, sorry I wasn't able to figure it out earlier :/
<jcastro> I get an internal server error when saving a contact after clicking on Save
<joshuahoover> jcastro: arrggghh
<ukev> Hi, how can I remove my bookmarks from the desktop couch? If I delete them via browser, they will be synced back from ubuntu one
<joshuahoover> ukev: yes, if you delete your bookmarks while you have bindwood installed, they will sync to the server that way
<ukev> joshuahoover, but they don't get deleted in the couch db because another client needs to know whether a bookmark is old and should be deleted or a bookmark is new and should be added to the couch... so they remain in the db...
<joshuahoover> ukev: they aren't completely deleted...i believe they're marked as "deleted"
<ukev> but because of another bug they will sync back in the firefox bookmarks in an folder called "Desktop Couch" if they were in the Toolbar folder before.... very strange
<ukev> I need to clean them completely
<ukev> you understand?
<joshuahoover> ukev: understand
<ukev> because there are 800 entrys in the db... and every time a delete them or the db... there will be more inside it :)
<ukev> so I can't start fresh with... 10-20 bookmarks, which should work
<joshuahoover> ukev: hmmm...i'm not sure i know how to answer your question (seems like an easy one to answer!)
<ukev> hm... yes...
<joshuahoover> ukev: can you stop by here tomorrow a bit earlier and ask for urbanape or me? sorry, urbanape is the guy who will know the best answer here (i need to learn as well)
<ukev> yes ... maybe I will... I have wasted so much time for bindwood the last week, very frustrating
<ukev> today I migrated all my bookmarks to some tomboy notes because that sync really works :)
<joshuahoover> ukev: i'm sorry, bindwood is, as you've noticed, still in its early stages
<joshuahoover> ukev: i appreciate you trying it out and trying to make it work!
<ukev> yes, I noticed... and that fact is ok... but you should really communicate that on the website and on the howto... A few days ago, when I started trying bindwood, it was a feature on the https://one.ubuntu.com/features/ page, where it is removed now, what was a really good decision...
<joshuahoover> ukev: good point...i'll try to make that very clear on the tutorial right now
<ukev> don't get me wrong, it's really ok for software beeing buggy, but the user need to know it because other wise they will get wrong expectation wich will end in disappointment... and bindwood is in a really pre-alpha stage
<joshuahoover> i agree...i'm taking your advice and trying to make the notice of bindwood being in a pre-final release (i won't quibble over alpha, beta, etc...it's not "there" yet, that much we both know) and that people need to consider that before installing
<ukev> Oh and I just noticed something different... even the test_suite_db/with_slashed db will be replicated to ubuntu one and if I delete this db local - it will be synced back from ubuntu one... same happens with an db I created while trying out quickly
<joshuahoover> you get the db back from the server?
<ukev> yes
<ukev> I runed the test suite locally... it synced to the server... I delete the db locally and it comes back from the server...
<ukev> sorry.. runed=run :)
<joshuahoover> ukev: that's in case you really didn't want to delete the database ;)
<ukev> sorry but I don't understand the meaning of your last sentence
<joshuahoover> ukev: i'll try to reproduce here and then file a bug unless you want to do the honors of filing a bug against https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch
<joshuahoover> ukev: just joking...we should delete it on the server...i was joking that it was a safety feature...you know, so you never make a mistake like deleting a database...bad joke
<ukev> ah ok... I was not shure if that's a joke :)
<ukev> ahhh... shure=sure... it's really to late .. sorry
<joshuahoover> :)
<joshuahoover> ukev: i'm going to file a bug if you don't...i'm heading off for dinner now
<ukev> you can make the bug report if you can reproduce it, I really need a ubuntu one tesing and reporting break of 1-2 weeks - need to be productive :)
<joshuahoover> ukev: will do :)
<joshuahoover> ukev: thank you for all your help!
<ukev> ok, good appetite
<ukev> your welcome... but maybe you can reconsider your opinion on releasing the server sources... I think it will help the project and you can still make money on providing the service...
<urbanape> ukev, we provide a view in desktop couch for all the records marked deleted
<ukev> at the moment it's really the biggest point of criticism from the community
<urbanape> (sorry, just popped in after dinner - still need to get the kid through the bath and to bed)
<ukev> ok, thanks for the work again... maybe till 2 weeks :)
<ukev> bye
#ubuntuone 2009-11-03
<dale> hey, I was just wondering if it was possible to make public (and browseable) folders with ubuntu one?
<faryshta> Hi. I was wondering about if U1 is free as in speach.
<ibeardslee> as I understand it the 2GB is
<ibeardslee> the 10GB is pay for
<ibeardslee> https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<ibeardslee> err that is the 50GB is pay for .. there is no 10GB
<faryshta> Ok ibeardslee the 2gb is free-beer but I wanna know if it is opensource.
<lifeless> the client is
<lifeless> and the protocol definitin
<lifeless> not the server
<faryshta> enough for me. Thanks ibeardslee.
<faryshta> Also can I ask you if you have tried and if you had your impresions.
<hao_> how can I clear all the notes in ubuntu one?
<hao_> anyone could help?
<faryshta> lifeless, thanks for the info I will try it.
<nachiket> Hello, I wanted to know if it is possible to use the Ubuntu One to sync notes from any Notes application, not just Tomboy?
<nachiket> Is there an API for syncing Notes?
<mnaines> Does anyone have access to my Ubuntu One file and contact list or can I specify who gets access?
<brot> Hello everyone. Is there a way to create symlinks into the ubuntu one folder?
<brot> so that my eclipse-workspace can be in /home/brot/workspace, but get synced?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> lets try it. :)
<Dr_Willis> cd Ubuntu\ One/
<Dr_Willis> ln -s /home/willis/DataDir/ .
<Dr_Willis> dident seem to work.
<brot> Is there any reason why this doesnt work?
<verterok> Dr_Willis: symlinks aren't synced
<Dr_Willis> Yep. :) so it seems.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. how about HARD links?
<brot> i cant create them, even as root.
<verterok> Dr_Willis: that will probably work...
<brot> verterok: is there any hidden switch (like sambas follow symlinks) that will do the trick?
<Dr_Willis> I can create them.. they just dont sysnc  brot
<verterok> Dr_Willis: you can rsync your workspace or symlink the other way around
<Dr_Willis> verterok:  yea. ;)  im just playing with this to see what all it can do
<brot> Dr_Willis: i can create symlinks, but no hardlinks.
<verterok> brot: no, there is no support for syncing symlinks ATM
<Dr_Willis> ln /home/willis/bin/RenameDivxToAvi .
<Dr_Willis> made the link here.. lets see if it took
<Dr_Willis> dident seem to work either.
<Dr_Willis> unless ther somthing i got to do - to force a sync
<verterok> Dr_Willis: no, sync is done on each change
<verterok> Dr_Willis: the client uses inotify
<Dr_Willis> aha...
<Dr_Willis> I made the link in the terminal and it dident seem to notice.. i renamed the file via nautilus and a message popped up
<Dr_Willis> but i still dont see it on the web site listing of my files
<Dr_Willis> there it did. :)
<Dr_Willis> Seems like it took a LONG time to update a single line file.
<Dr_Willis> So in short.. Hard links do work. Soft links dont.
<urbanape> morning, all
<nijaba> hello...  bug #464532 could use a little love if someone has a bit of time...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464532 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone won't sync one of my computers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464532
<CardinalFang> jblount, not this will be useful for you, but it's also useful to raise remorse I suppose.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+junk/warthogs_scripts/revision/1
<rodrigo_> I need to disconnect my router for the technician to look at, so here's my standup status:
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Some evo-couchdb/couchdb-glib fixes. More XML<->HTML fixes. Filed evolution bug about only one category allowed. Mark contacts as deleted instead of deleting them in desktopcouch. Discussed with Nicola categories searching
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look
<rodrigo_> at Tomboy not supporting notes with the same title. Check for empty fields in VCARD<->couchdb conversion (https://pastebin.canonical.com/24129/).
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> so, bbl
<teknico> you were an hour too early anyway...
<urbanape> who knows how long it'll take his tech to fix his router.
<teknico> urbanape, which probably is in perfectly good order :-)
 * jblount scowls at his ISP
<jblount> I had a broken cable modem that three different "technicians" couldn't diagnose. I finally figured it out, and had to drive to their office 40 minutes away to swap the broken cable modem for a new one.
<rmcbride> jblount: that's what happens in an industry where "Larry the Cable Guy" is the Gold Standard
<jblount> rmcbride: Don't get me started on the fact that at every single step I had to follow up trying to get this resolved. No one ever called me or found out about what was going on.
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<teknico> "I was misinformed (by myself through guesswork)" ;-)
<vds> DONE: discussed with lucio and verterok about watchdaemon integration tests, discussed with Steve about mobile contact syncing, started a branch to add integration tests to watchdaemon #472803
<vds> TODO: continuing on watchdaemon
<vds> BLOCKED:nope
<vds> urbanape: all yours
<urbanape> DONE: Wrote up my /files/ double slash incident report, learned about PPAs, signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, looked inot getting a build of Bindwood into my own PPA for testing.
<urbanape> TODO: On-call reviewing today, get a Bindwood package built that does more graceful pushing and pulling.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: HAMMERTIME
<urbanape>  
<jblount> DONE: Got an idea about IE7 problems, celebrated IE8 mostly workingness, started on some account changes for the griffin
<jblount> BLOCKED: I'm hugry right now, but I'll solve that soonish.
<jblount> TODO: Fix IE7 stuff, still need to start on /files/ polishing, icon integration for humanity stuff
<jblount> teknico: GOGOGOO
<teknico> DONE: did some branch reviews; talked with steve and vincenzo about funambol and phone sync; talked with rodrigo about contacts categories and various bugs; started work on the web part of #423746
<teknico> TODO: fix the web part of #423746; attend the incident reports call; draft a proposal for contacts categories; do branch reviews
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: ?
 * jblount calls for EOM and wonders about postponing the standup until we ahve a new Desktop+ fearless leader.
<teknico> jblount, hopefully you're not hagrid
<CardinalFang> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: Incident report.  System hackery with encrypted home dir.  Filed bug with ecryptfs.  IRC plugin.
<CardinalFang> TODO: See if ini-apply-changes has a bug.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<urbanape> Gotta run and vote and do some quick errands. I'll be back in a little while.
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Today's Community Face: jdo | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Today's Community Face: webm0nk3y | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<incorrect> can you rsync to ubuntuone?
<incorrect> ideally i would like to use it to backup my email server and svn server
<dooglus> hi guys
<dooglus> is there some way I can use ubuntu one without having network manager installed?
<joshuahoover> dooglus: not currently, we're working on making this possible, but it's not there yet
<JonathanEllis1> Ubuntu One doesnt work on Hardy does it?
<joshuahoover> JonathanEllis1: no, only 9.04 and higher
<JonathanEllis1> Bummer. Hardy is the last release that works well with my desktop PC
<urbanape> brb, rebootie
<incorrect> is it only a desktop service? i really just want to backup my server
<joshuahoover> incorrect: sorry, i missed your message from before...it is only a desktop service but for lucid we plan on providing a headless client
<incorrect> its just i would have just written a script to rsync my files or something
<joshuahoover> incorrect: understand...we hope to have something for you in the next few months or so :)
<incorrect> cool
<incorrect> i think its a good idea to put commercial services around the OS to give it an edge
<dooglus> is it possible / are there plans to allow me to use one of my own servers to host the 'cloud' rather than using the ubuntu one?
<joshuahoover> dooglus: no, we currently have no plans to provide the server side for a number of reasons, but this doesn't mean someone can't develop a compatible server based on our open source client and storage protocol
<barry> quick question: bradc shared a directory with me.  i can see it in my web browser but not in my file browser (even with a refresh).  is that expected?
<rmcbride> barry: you should see a directory under "Shared With Me" once sync has taken place
<barry> rmcbride: hmm.  i definitely don't see it and it's been several hours.  a Reload doesn't help.  is there something else i can do to force a sync?
<rmcbride> barry: you can make a change to a file in your ubuntu one folder, or re-start the syncdaemon. server->client change notification is coming Real Soon Now
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<barry> rmcbride: that did it, thanks
<rmcbride> barry: Great!
<webm0nk3y> rmcbride, i've proposed my fix if you want me to take over again
<rmcbride> webm0nk3y: cool
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Community "Face": webm0nk3y | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<dotwaffle> Silly question, really, but is UbuntuOne dependant on the tray app, or is possible to force an update from the shell?
<dotwaffle> Just wondering if it was worth storing dotfiles in a UbuntuOne folder, and symlinking them across on a headless server without an X subsystem...
<greg-g> dotwaffle: no, you can run just the deamon
<greg-g> dotwaffle: as in, yes, it would be worth it.
<verterok> dotwaffle: ATM, the deamon depends on gnome-keyring, so I think it's a: "no it can run in a headless machine without X"
<dotwaffle> i'm having a play with it now, if anything comes of it, I'll be intrigued ;)
<dotwaffle> Cheers!
#ubuntuone 2009-11-04
<verterok> dotwaffle: sorry, s/can/can't/ :p
* jamesh changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Community "Face": jamesh | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<brobostigon> morning all, i have an issue, i startup the ubuntu one applet, and get the following error.
<brobostigon> Problem occurred while loading the URL
<brobostigon> http://localhost:58729/?nonce****3339563&oauth_token****LHXJlGBLSTqxXkm9TvJX&oauth_verifier****ae1cee2b-db8b-4d16-a5df-a40aaec2ee42&return****https://one.ubuntu.com
<brobostigon> Cannot connect to destination
<brobostigon> thats the error, i cant find a bug that matches it, any ideas before i file a bug,?
<jamesh> brobostigon: hi.  do you have any proxies configured in your web browser?
<brobostigon> jamesh: i do not,
<brobostigon> jamesh: i have a meeting in a few minutes, i am really sorry, cant be avoided, brb
* jamesh changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Community "Face": - | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<tiz> Hi, I'm having trouble getting the contact syncing to work.  On one machine, the first two contacts I created in CouchDB have appeared on the UbuntuOne web interface, but the subsequent 6 haven't.
<tiz> I've tried restarting UbuntuOne but it hasn't helped.
<tiz> On the second machine, in evolution I get the error "Error loading address book.  The address book cannot be opened.  This either means that an incorrect URI was entered or the server is unreachable.  Detailed error message: Permission denied"
<tiz> Unsure if these two problems are related.
<rodrigo_> tiz: can you please pastebin ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<rodrigo_> tiz: for the 1st machine, for the 2nd, try this:
<rodrigo_> quit evolution
<rodrigo_> then , on a terminal:
<rodrigo_> $ evolution --force-shutdown
<rodrigo_> $ /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-data-server-2.28
<rodrigo_> then start evolution again and try connecting to the u1 addressbook, when it fails, pastebin all the output in the terminal
<tiz> rodrigo_: http://pastebin.com/d9a3168f
<tiz> Let me know if you want me to go back further
<tiz> I'll have to try the evolution fix later when I'm in front of that machine.
<tiz> Thanks :)
<rodrigo_> tiz: ok, send me the output of the terminal when you do so (rodrigo.moya@canonical.com), or, better, file a bug
<tiz> Will do.
<rodrigo_> tiz: last replication seems to have ended successfully
<rodrigo_> tiz: not sure why, but it takes a little while to see the contacts on the web UI
<rodrigo_> tiz: so wait a little bit, and if they don't show up, let me know
<tiz> OK, will do.
<tiz> Thanks again.
<rodrigo_> right, from line 45, where the replication starts again, to the end, no errors, so I'd say it was successful
<tiz> Typical thta it should fix itself now, I've been fiddling with this since yesterday so I thought I'd waited long enough :D
<tiz> I wasn't aware of that log file, I'd been looking in the ubuntuone dir and seeing no errors.
<tiz> I'm convinced that software knows when you are about to ask someone for help and fixes itself to make you look silly.
<rodrigo_> tiz: the contacts showed up on the web UI? or evolution can connect? which one got fixed?
<tiz> rodrigo_: Was referring to the CouchDB replication that you pointed out... although, still no sign of the contacts in the web UI.
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, have a coffee and come back to it later, it also happened to me
<rodrigo_> we're looking at why that happens
<webm0nk3y> gmorning Chipaca and Chipaca_
<Chipaca_> webm0nk3y: morning!
<Chipaca_> I'd be surprised if Chipaca answered; he's a tad shy
<webm0nk3y> Chipaca_: yeah he needs a beer before he loosens up
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, anyone is able to run ubuntuone ?
<Chipaca> jaysonsantos: sure, why, isn't it working for you?
<jaysonsantos> Chipaca All my upgrades when I try to run it I receive an error with couchdb. When I try to run it manually using 'couchdb' it brokes and give me a erl_dump.
<jaysonsantos> Chipaca A didn't tried using a fresh install, only upgrades
<Chipaca> jaysonsantos: it's working here, and I've been upgrading since 0.0.0 :)
<jaysonsantos> Chipaca, Here is the bug I filled, there is a dump from erl. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/465600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 465600 in ubuntuone-client "problem with couchdb does not allow ubuntuone-client to run" [Undecided,New]
 * Chipaca reads
<Chipaca> jaysonsantos: the client applet and couch are not related, AFAIK
<Chipaca> or is it, now?
<Chipaca> jaysonsantos: please could you run this on the command line: apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client 465600
<jaysonsantos> Chipaca Look at the first lines, It is trying to comunicate with couchdb and receives a 401 http error
<jaysonsantos> Chipaca I did it
<joshuahoover> bug 465600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465600 in ubuntuone-client "problem with couchdb does not allow ubuntuone-client to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465600
<jaysonsantos> Chipaca Apparently it is running however when It tries to connect with couchdb it receives a error 401 because it is not able to run
<rodrigo_> no standup?
<teknico> rodrigo_, in 22 minutes
<rodrigo_> ah, time back to normal then?
<rodrigo_> teknico: see my answer to https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/88524
<teknico> rodrigo_, yes, solar time finally got its way to USA too :-)
<rodrigo_> ah, cool, no more cooking/lunching interruption for me then :D
<rodrigo_> now that I had managed to coordinate it :D
<teknico> rodrigo_, more fodder for my proposal, thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> teknico: ok, answer something better if you want, and mark it as answered
<jamalta> hey, does ubuntuone only sync bookmarks within the Ubuntu One folder in firefox?
<teknico> rodrigo_, I don't think there's much more to be said right now
<rodrigo_> ok then, I'll mark it as answered
<jamalta> i ask because i have no way of confirming what got sent to u1 yet
<teknico> rodrigo_, and, shouldn't the asker be the one that says it was answered?
<rodrigo_> ah, should he?
<teknico> I'm not really sure
<vds> jamalta: you can use bindwood to sync the bookmark with ubuntu one
<vds> desktop+ isn't it that time of the day?
<jblount> vds: I think so, care to start the meeting?
<vds> jblount: sure
<vds> MEETING BEGINS
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<vds> rodrigo_ urbanape ?
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> Chipaca do you join us today?
<Chipaca> vds: yes, but I'm in a call :-/
<vds> CardinalFang: please
<vds> Chipaca: ok
<Chipaca> me
<CardinalFang> DONE: Acquired head-cold.  Incident report and phone call.  IRC plugins for xchat: https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+junk/warthogs_scripts
<CardinalFang> TODO: Help mth with corefileless SEGVs, Bug#474252.  Suffer.  Try to confirm Bug#459081, desktopcouch multiple keys.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED SINUSES.
<CardinalFang> vds!
<vds> DONE: continuing on the branch to add integration tests to watchdaemon #472803
<vds> TODO: complete the branch
<vds> BLOCKED: kind of...anyone available to pair on testing twisted stuff?
<vds> jblount: all yours
<jblount> DONE: Some HR stuff, long phone calls
<jblount> TODO: Need to get error page stuff done (hello mortimer) and keep cranking on /files/ changes
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rodrigo_: you!
<teknico> DONE: attend the incident reports call; did more work on the web part of #423746; did some branch reviews
<teknico> TODO: do more branch reviews; complete the fix for the web part of #423746; draft a proposal for contacts categories
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<teknico> jblount, :-P
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More XML<->HTML fixes. Mark contacts as deleted instead of deleting them in desktopcouch. Released evo-couchdb 0.3.3 and submitted for an update in karmic. Fixed (null) mail descriptions in evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look at Tomboy no
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next Chipaca
<Chipaca> DONE: started picking up stuff. TODO: get to know what everybody knows/does/is good at. BLOCKED: no
<vds> I guess EOM thank you all!
<Chipaca> also TODO: push people to do estimates :)
<Chipaca> one other thing
<teknico> Chipaca, I estimate that I'm gonna die filthy rich
<Chipaca> when would be a good time to chat (over IRC)? I know statik knows what you all do and know, but he's overloaded so I'd rather take some of your time than a little of his :)
<rodrigo_> standup time is good for most of us I guess
<Chipaca> I'd rather not subvert the standup (sets a bad example) :)
<rodrigo_> after the standup, I mean :)
<Chipaca> but, thinking more about it, I guess I can hunt you down individually
<Chipaca> so never mind :)
<vds> Chipaca: sounds good
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> DONE: Started looking into threads for solving the performance problems for Bindwood. Shoot me now.
<urbanape> TODO: Make some tests for reading bookmarks and pushing to Couch in a background thread.
<urbanape> BLOCK: haha, funny. Get it?
<urbanape>  
<urbanape> I'm actually not certain how much benefit we'll get from doing some of this stuff in background threads. From what I gather from the Places devs, Places isn't really threadsafe, so we'll still need to do a lot of our work on the main thread.
<psypher246> hi all, having issues with ubuntu one on an juanty upgrade to karmic, getting capabilities mismatch error. have followed bug instructions on how to fix, does not work. pls help thanks
<jblount> psypher246: Hi! Just to confirm, you've upgraded tot he latest Karmic packages and restarted the client software?
<psypher246> kamric is fully upgraded and rebooted machine several times now
<psypher246> tried sudo apt-get remove python-ubuntuone-client python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<psypher246> and reinstall from software center
<psypher246> reboot
<psypher246> or logout and login
<psypher246> same thing
<jblount> psypher246: And your seeing 'capabilities mismatch' in a notification window? Could you run this, "tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon-exceptions.log"
<psypher246>  No such file or directory
<psypher246> ?
 * jblount double checks the path
<psypher246> drop the logS
<psypher246> tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<psypher246> 2009-11-04 18:28:10,139 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Capabilities query failed: The server doesn't have the requested capabilities
<psypher246> yes seeing in notification windows
<jblount> psypher246: When you search for ubuntuone in the software center, what version does it say you have?
<psypher246> 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<jblount> verterok: Do you know off hand what version resolved the capabilities mismatch stuff?
<psypher246> i think 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<psypher246> seems diffrent servers have diffrent vesions
<psypher246> i am using the "mai1.0.2-0ubuntun server"
<psypher246> woops " main server"
<psypher246> bug is not fixed, many people with same issuehttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/462828
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 462828 in ubuntuone-client "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync" [Critical,Fix released]
<joshuahoover> hi psypher246!
<psypher246> hi
<joshuahoover> psypher246: you have the version of ubuntu one that will show this error
<psypher246> ok cool, how do i get the right one?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: and when you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joshuahoover> it doesn't update?
<psypher246> nope
<joshuahoover> psypher246: hmmm...
<psypher246> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main universe restricted multiverse
<psypher246> right repo?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: think so
<joshuahoover> psypher246: can you do this again: sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<joshuahoover> and let me know what it says there (the whole thing)
<psypher246> ubuntuone-client:
<psypher246>   Installed: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<psypher246>   Candidate: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<psypher246>   Version table:
<psypher246>  *** 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0
<psypher246>         500 http://ubuntu.secsup.org karmic/main Packages
<psypher246>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<psypher246> k just tried diff repo
<psypher246> 500 http://ubuntu.secsup.org
<psypher246> same thing on update upgrade
<joshuahoover> psypher246: it's possible that mirror does not have the update for some reason
<psypher246> trying mani again
<psypher246> main*
<psypher246> ubuntuone-client:
<psypher246>   Installed: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<psypher246>   Candidate: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<psypher246>   Version table:
<psypher246>  *** 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0
<psypher246>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<psypher246>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<joshuahoover> psypher246: i think it should be pulling from karmic-updates/main
<psypher246> ah ha
<psypher246> no updates in resolv .conf
<psypher246> i mean
<psypher246> sources.list
<joshuahoover> psypher246: in synaptic, in settings->preferences->distribution what is selected there?
<psypher246> always prefer highest
<joshuahoover> psypher246:  ok, then check settings->repositories->updates
<psypher246> recomended updates karmic ticked
<joshuahoover> psypher246: hmmm...
<psypher246> wait i'm confused now
<joshuahoover> psypher246: how so?
<psypher246> b4 upgrading from januty
<psypher246> don't have updates repo there either
<psypher246> whats the line supposed to say
<joshuahoover> psypher246: i don't think there's a specific repo for updates
<psypher246> whaoh loads of updates
<joshuahoover> psypher246: just for fun, can you click "Reload" in synaptic and then search for ubuntuone?
<psypher246> no there was a repo missing for updates
<psypher246> SOOO happy i upgrade to 4mb dsl
<psypher246> :D
<psypher246> new clietn downloading
<joshuahoover> psypher246: ok, you're right, you do have to have a repo line for updates
<joshuahoover> psypher246: apologies for my confusion!
<psypher246> would the upgrade have removed my updates repo line somehow, i went from intrepid to jaunty to karmic, no issues other than this, not bad i reckon
<psypher246> 64bit as well
<psypher246> no it's cool, no worries
<joshuahoover> psypher246: it really shouldn't do anything with that, but i suppose anything is possible...i haven't heard of people having that problem, but i'll keep my eyes open for it...most people who had your issue (not seeing the update) were using repos that didn't have the update yet
<joshuahoover> well, once you finish the upgrade, please quit the client and start it back up :)
<psypher246> yup deon, no error :D
<psypher246> awesome, thanks
<joshuahoover> great!
<psypher246> k anothing thing, is it just jaunty or is the upload SLOOOOOW
<psypher246> took 10 mins for 40 files all 74k in total
<joshuahoover> psypher246: shouldn't be that slow unless you're on the world's slowest internet connection ;)
<psypher246> and now that i got karmic going, still waiting for the download of that 74k
<psypher246> nope like i said just upgraded to 4mb dsl and at work, big isp lots of bandwidth
<joshuahoover> psypher246: and this is downloading/uploading files via ubuntu one, correct? not talking about getting updates?
<psypher246> yup
<psypher246> do i have to hit sync or anything?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: no, starting up the client should auto sync anything that needs to be downloaded or uploaded
<psypher246> what about new files when the client is open?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: you can check what might be transferring via a terminal session: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<joshuahoover> psypher246: new files? from where?
<psypher246> putting a new file in the folder
<psypher246> ubunto one folder
<joshuahoover> that should automatically trigger an upload, you should see a notification that files are updating and then another when it's done updating
<psypher246> yeah i see that happen every now and again, but wow, takes it time, not when i just put a file or files in there
<joshuahoover> psypher246: do you see anything if you run: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<psypher246> 0
<psypher246> both sides and both pc's have files to sync
<psypher246> all the files now seem to be on the website thought
<joshuahoover> psypher246: ok, so they uploaded to the web site, but not to each other?
<psypher246> yeah but earlier today from jaunty it took foreever
<joshuahoover> psypher246: one handy util i've been using to see how much bandwidth ubuntu one is using (or not using!) is nethogs: sudo apt-get install nethogs
<psypher246> to get those 1st 40 files there
<joshuahoover> psypher246: then run: sudo nethogs
<psypher246> been using iftop
<joshuahoover> psypher246: will that show up/down bandwidth per process? that's really all we really care about
<psypher246> cool, installing
<joshuahoover> psypher246: for ubuntu one, when it's up/downloading files, it'll be a python process
<joshuahoover> psypher246: i'm interested in maybe you transferring a test file, something 1 MB or more in size and see what nethogs says the upload (SENT) speed is
<psypher246> k, lemme try, seems i have to kill the ubuntu processes on jaunty to get it to quit
<joshuahoover> psypher246: hmmm...does it not quit if you right-click on the client and select quit?
<psypher246> it goes away, process does not
<joshuahoover> psypher246: hmmm...that's not right
<psypher246> these fiels are not syncing either
<joshuahoover> psypher246: which files?
<psypher246> i have one file on karmic a bunch of files on jaunty, all the files are on website, files are not synced to tother pc
<joshuahoover> psypher246: ok, let me ask someone about that specific issue
<psypher246> just adding the pc's again to the site quick
<joshuahoover> psypher246: ok
<psypher246> k cool
<psypher246> ready
<psypher246> k the 1mb file upload didn't go too badly
<psypher246> maybe the problem is just with jaunty
<joshuahoover> psypher246: i've confirmed that we're having some problems with our messaging infrastructure right now and we're working on fixing it...this means that syncing between clients will either be painfully slow or not work at all...my apologies for the problem
<psypher246> aaah
<psypher246> ok cool
<joshuahoover> psypher246: if you get a chance to run a test on the jaunty box, i'd love to hear the results
<psypher246> that i can understand
<psypher246> ok let me try
<joshuahoover> psypher246: what was the rough average of the upload speed on the karmic upload according to nethogs?
<psypher246> 60KB
<psypher246> bout right i think
<psypher246> i have a 512 upload
<psypher246> gonna try a bigger file for more avg
<joshuahoover> psypher246: yeah, that might be ok...though i expect to see a bit better on a 512 upload connection...tough to say for sure, as the upload speeds can really vary drastically based on my experience
<joshuahoover> psypher246: and i mean vary drastically at a connection level, not necessarily software (like ubuntu one)
<brobostigon> jamesh: sorry, it went slightly longer than i thought, do you have any ideas on that error?
<psypher246> yeah sure, i think the issue is with januty though
<psypher246> dropped a file in and not uploading
<joshuahoover> psypher246: that's not good
<joshuahoover> psypher246: what version are you running? sudo apt-get cache policy ubuntuone-client
<psypher246> ubuntuone-client:
<psypher246>   Installed: 1.1+r273-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty
<psypher246>   Candidate: 1.1+r273-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty
<psypher246>   Version table:
<psypher246>  *** 1.1+r273-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty 0
<psypher246>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<psypher246>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<joshuahoover> psypher246: ok, that's the latest and greatest for jaunty
<psypher246> still not moving
<psypher246> this is what i had all day
<joshuahoover> psypher246: can you try this: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<psypher246> disconnect reconnect might start forcing it
<joshuahoover> psypher246: then start the client as usual
<joshuahoover> psypher246: you said you had trouble getting the client to kill all its processes when doing a normal right-click quit, right?
<psypher246> yeah sometimes it works sometimes not
<psypher246> nnothing moving
<psypher246> but it did say it was going to upload a file
<joshuahoover> psypher246: can you check ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<joshuahoover> psypher246: i'm wondering if it's erroring for some reason
<psypher246> empty
<joshuahoover> psypher246: ok...and if you run: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<joshuahoover> psypher246: i assume it shows nothing uploading/downloading?
<psypher246> 0
<joshuahoover> psypher246: and nothing on the web site?
<psypher246> nope
<psypher246> client icon has now disappeared
<joshuahoover> psypher246: can you paste your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the url here?
<jakelley> maybe someone can help me here, my UbuntuOne will not connect, citing an computability error with the sever, i was in the the UbuntuOne beta does this have anything to do with it?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: that'll show us what the ubuntuone-syncdaemon is doing (at least a bit)
<joshuahoover> jakelley: have you updated the to the latest client?
<jakelley> joshuahoover: i believe so, how recent is the latest one?
<joshuahoover> jakelley: can you run this from a terminal sesson? sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<psypher246> home/ruald/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/
<joshuahoover> jakelley: and then report back what it shows?
<psypher246> aarg
<joshuahoover> psypher246: heh...i do that all the time!
<psypher246> why won't it paste?
<joshuahoover> psypher246: it won't paste???
<jakelley> joshuahoover: sorry I not on my machine currently
<psypher246> it's like everytime i paste something random appears
<psypher246> no i mean the url into here
<jakelley> joshuahoover:  I will try updating to the most current version when i get on my machine hopefully that will work
<joshuahoover> jakelley: ok, well, when you are, you should have r273 if you're using the beta ppa...if you're using karmic, then it should be 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 that is installed
<joshuahoover> jakelley: and once you update, be sure to quit and restart the client :)
<psypher246> paste.ubuntu.com/309746
<psypher246> crazy pc going schizo
<joshuahoover> jakelley: and if you still have problems, ping me here...i'll be on for another 4-5 hours or so
<jakelley> joshuahoover: well i did a fresh install of Ubuntu to get to 9.10, so this machine never had the beta on it
<psypher246> be sure u have the karmic-updates repo!
<joshuahoover> jakelley: ok, then you need to do a system update, install, and then restart the client
<psypher246> that was my problem
<joshuahoover> psypher246: heh
<jakelley> joshuahoover: ok i will let you know if that works later on today
<psypher246> my sources.lost never had karmic-updates
<psypher246> the line was missing, so no new updates and no new version
<joshuahoover> psypher246: weird, based on that log, it looks like the syncdaemon lost the connection while uploading the file
<joshuahoover> verterok, facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, pong
 * joshuahoover calls in the smart guys
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: can you look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309746/
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, yes
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: psypher246 is able to upload files just fine on his karmic computer (as we chat) but goes to his jaunty computer with the latest client (r273) and gets that in his log file...strange, no?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, ^ can you tell us what "START_STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ" means?
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, 2009-11-04 19:45:53,154 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - connection lost: Connection was closed cleanly.
<Chipaca> facundobatista: yes, 1 sec
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: right, but i'm not sure why when the karmic box is just fine, on the same network, just different computer
<Chipaca> (busy)
<Chipaca> facundobatista: the network connection has died but the connection itself hasn't sent CONNECTION_LOST, so we're waiting for that before going on to reconnect
<Chipaca> facundobatista: shortly after that you should get a 'connection lost' message from AQ, and a CONNECTION_LOST event, and on to CONNECTING
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: does this mean the network connection on the computer was lost or the syncdaemon's connection with the service was lost?
<facundobatista> Chipaca, can this be a strange issue with Jaunty's NetworkManager?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: it means that for example network manager has told us that the connection died, but the socket isn't done realizing yet
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: or that we asked the socket to die, and it's working on it
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: would psypher246 see any other symptons? like NetworkManager disconnecting?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: if for example suddenly you see networkmanager spinning for a second, that would do it
<joshuahoover> ugh...pyspher246 isn't here anymore :(
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: that is good to know either way...helps me understand things a bit more
<Chipaca> when we enter that state we ask the socket to disconnect, for good measure
<Chipaca> so you shouldn't be stuck in the state, no matter what happens at some point you'll get the "oh yeah the socket gave up and went home", and then you reconnect and &c
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: so, if the network connection comes back, syncdaemon should eventually continue on successfully or does the user need to do anything?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: the user shouldn't have to do anything. If it happens a lot, there's a chance syncdaemon gets confused, and gives up in a huff. Restarting syncdaemon fixes that.
<Chipaca> the chance is very very low, but you might see it, with twenty million users using the service :)
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ok, would we see more similar log entries or just the one in the case it gets "confused"?
<Chipaca> (or, if it's not that low, then it's something else and a bug)
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: you'd see EXCESSIVE_TIMEOUTS
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ok, good to know!
<psypher2461> hi and tell me
<psypher2461> i just uploaded a file from karmic
<psypher2461> 6.8 mb
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: that is, you'd see EXCESSIVE_TIMEOUTS after a series of STANDOFF states
<psypher2461> 2 min for the data to stop streaming
<psypher2461> 5 mins b4 ubuntu tells me file is uploaded
<psypher2461> ans 9mins and counting b4 seeing it on the website
<psypher2461> is that all due to the communication issues you are having?
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: it sounds like we either have a bug, or the network connection on the jaunty box is going down and the syncdaemon is trying to kill the open socket, start a new one and continue with things
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: possibly
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: i'm focusing on the jaunty problem right now though :)
<psypher2461> ok but it seems related
<psypher2461> files aren't syncing either way
<psypher2461> ok lets look at the jaunty problem
<psypher2461> i doubt it's network related, was on 2 different lans, all highend equipmetn and no other networking issues
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: so, if you let the jaunty box go, we should either start seeing some excessive timeout entries in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log file or it'll start uploading the file
<Chipaca> psypher2461: when you say 'before seeing it on the website': are you refreshing the website, or waiting for it to appear?
<psypher2461> refrshing
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<psypher2461> even log out log int
<psypher2461> 12mins now
<psypher2461> the smaller files were quick
<jamalta> does ubuntuone sync up anything stored within the desktopcouch db?
<jamalta> or does it simply select the data to sync (bookmarks, contacts, etc...)
<joshuahoover> jamalta: it will sync all couchdb databases once it is setup to sync
<psypher2461> Chipaca: check up[dated log  paste.ubuntu.com/309778
<joshuahoover> jamalta: we are going to make this configurable in lucid
<jamalta> joshuahoover: by set up to sync you mean the ubuntuone client?
<jamalta> and awesome :)
<joshuahoover> jamalta: right, i mean setting it up to sync with the ubuntu one cloud, which means you setup the client with ubuntu one (add your computer to your account) and then start using contacts and/or bookmarks
<jamalta> joshuahoover: then would a custom application be able to just create a database inside destkop couch to sync it to the ubuntu one cloud?
<joshuahoover> jamalta: yes!
<jamalta> joshuahoover: that's just awesome
<joshuahoover> jamalta: we like to think so too :)
<Chipaca> psypher2461: can you do: killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug ?
<Chipaca> psypher2461: and, see how it goes
<Chipaca> psypher2461: (you'd need to tell it to connect via the applet after doing that)
<psypher2461> Chipaca: it's updating now i think
<Chipaca> psypher2461: if it gets stuck again, this time we'll have a lot better info to help us help you :)
<joshuahoover> Chipaca and facundobatista: thank you for helping me out here! much appreciated!
<psypher2461> yeah dude, much abliged
<psypher2461> k looks finished but not moving
<psypher2461> file is not on web or karmic pc, some files on karmic are not on web or on jaunty
<psypher2461> paste.ubuntu.com/309793
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, it was all Chipaca :)
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: but you pulled him in :)
<psypher2461> is there a file size limit on ubuntu one?
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: technically, i think it's like 5GB for a file
<psypher2461> thats reasonable
<joshuahoover> facundobatista, Chipaca: the latest paste has a Failure: ubuntuone.storageprotocol.request.StorageRequestError: INTERNAL_ERROR @ line 123
<joshuahoover> http://paste.ubuntu.com/309793/
<psypher2461> ah
<Chipaca> why, what sizes are you trying to upload?
<psypher2461> 6mb
<Chipaca> oops :)
<psypher2461> :)
<joshuahoover> heh
<Chipaca> we should be ok :)
<Chipaca> ok, psypher2461: please, file a bug with this; INTERNAL_ERRRORs need investigating
<psypher2461> ok cool, what else do you need in the bug?
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: right-click on the client and select "report a problem"
<Chipaca> psypher2461: you should have a nice apport thing you can click on right now
<Chipaca> psypher2461: due to the internal error
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: then attach the paste log to the bug and describe what you were doing and the behavior you were seeing...all from the jaunty computer
<psypher2461> if the client app is not visible>?
<psypher2461> funny things are syncing now
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: odd
<Chipaca> psypher2461: but also, when you've done it all, please also upload ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-debug.log if that's ok (it will list your the filenames under ~/Ubuntu One/
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: start a bug here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug
<psypher2461> except the 6mb file
<Chipaca> the applet restarts the syncdaemon on error, after asking for apport intervention
<psypher2461> it's still taking a while
<psypher2461> but yeah will fill it all in
<Chipaca> the 6mb file is probably called somethingorother.u1conflict
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: then run this command with the bug number in place of the ######: apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client ######
<psypher2461> ok
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: oh yes, thank you for all your patience and help here!
<Chipaca> meaning, syncdaemon got confused and renamed it just in case (this way you don't lose data even if syncdaemon is confused)
<psypher2461> oh no thank you. best free "paid for " support ever
<psypher2461> i actually boought he 50gb option
<psypher2461> :) so thanks!
<joshuahoover> psypher2461: we are determined to make ubuntu one better and getting your input and help in troubleshooting these issues helps us get there
<psypher2461> ;) me too!
<Chipaca> psypher2461: my ramblings above were to you, sorry for not prefixing them with your name ^
<psypher2461> yeah i now,  this window is so quite i have forgotten to do so myself
<psypher2461> thanks  cheers
<Schnitz> hi all
<Schnitz> i just wanted to try ubuntu one
<Schnitz> setup was straight forward
<Schnitz> but when i create anything in my local Ubuntu One folder or on the web it doesn't sync either way
<Schnitz> http://pastebin.com/m658f575e <- logging and strace output
<Schnitz> does anyone have an idea how to debug that thing or how to get it working?
<Schnitz> according to the statusbar icon it's syncing. but there is no network traffic at all. netstat also doesn't show there is any connection...
<psypher2461> i am having similar issues
<psypher2461> busy dumping logs and logging a bug
<rapha> Hi
<joshuahoover> rapha: hi
<rapha> I just made an all new ~/Ubuntu\ One but I still get a "resource conflict with the server" ever since installing 9.10
<rapha> so i take it Ubuntu\ One should not yet be used?
<joshuahoover> Schnitz: are you not seeing files on the web?
<joshuahoover> rapha: "resource conflict with the server"? that's an error you are seeing?
<joshuahoover> rapha: if you run this from a terminal session, can you paste what it outputs? sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<rapha> joshuahoover: its in German but thats what it says yes
<joshuahoover> rapha: are you able to run that command above? sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<rapha> joshuahoover: amongst some other things, it says "Installiert: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1"
<joshuahoover> rapha: you'll need to update: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rapha> oh right i had updates set to once a week
<joshuahoover> rapha: try that and then restart the ubuntu one client...if it's still not working, please ping me here :)
<rapha> it's running now but will probably take about half an hour to download stuff ... i'll tell you how it went when i get back later tonight ... thanks so far joshuahoover :-)
<joshuahoover> thank you rapha!
<geser> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu One and have a simply question: how do I add a second computer to my account?
<lifeless> login to the website from the second computer
<mesula> It's simply not working for me. :(
<mesula> Every time I try to copy a subfolder over, it doesn't sync.
<mesula> I reboot and find out that it's been marked as a conflict.
<mesula> I've tried completely removing and installing a few times.
<joshuahoover> geser: launch ubuntu one from your computer, sign into your ubuntu one account when prompted, and add your computer to your account
<mesula> Ah, I'm still using 1.0.2
<joshuahoover> mesula: when you've tried removing ubuntu one completely, did you follow the steps here? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<mesula> Why isn't 1.1.0 in the repository yet? I want to have working file synchronisation.
<mesula> joshuahoover: I followed those steps.
<joshuahoover> mesula: 1.0.2-ubuntu2 is the current version
<mesula> joshuahoover: I repeated several times and had no luck. :(
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok
<mesula> joshuahoover: Ah so 1.1.0 is beta?
<joshuahoover> mesula: and you always get .u1conflict on folders/files?
<mesula> joshuahoover: No.
<joshuahoover> mesula: yes
<geser> joshuahoover: I don't get any prompt, the Ubuntu One icon in the notification bar simply shows "Disconnected" and trying to "Connect" doesn't change anything
<mesula> joshuahoover: The problem I'm having is that I'm trying to put a subfolder in my subfolder.
<joshuahoover> geser: can you run the following command in a terminal session? sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<mesula> joshuahoover: I've got a folder for Documents and I'm trying to put one into that called 'Schoolwork'
<joshuahoover> geser: and paste the output here?
<joshuahoover> mesula: and when you put Schoolwork in to ~/Ubuntu One/Documents you get .u1conflict on Schoolwork, Documents, or something else?
<mesula> joshuahoover: To begin with, I don't get anything.
<geser> joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309951/
<joshuahoover> geser: thanks! looking at now
<mesula> joshuahoover: Once I've rebooted, Schoolwork gets a .u1conflict
<mesula> joshuahoover: It simply doesn't sync. :(
<joshuahoover> geser: ok, you have the latest version...now i need you to paste anything that might be in the following logs to the pastebin and post here: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log and ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<joshuahoover> mesula: it doesn't sync? because you don't see it on the web site or because of some other indicator (or lack of an indicator)?
<codec> hi
<joshuahoover> hi codec
<mesula> joshuahoover: I don't see it on the web site.
<mesula> joshuahoover: Also, there's no indicator.
<codec> i just figured out that this exists
<codec> anyone around i can ask a few questions about the technical background of ubuntu one?
<joshuahoover> mesula: can you put the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the url here?
<geser> joshuahoover: ah, does UbuntuOne need NetworkManager? (Unable to contact NetworkManager)
<joshuahoover> codec: what would you like to know?
<mesula> joshuahoover: Command acknowledged.
<joshuahoover> geser: yes, currently it does!
<codec> joshuahoover: well, like is there any encryption for my data? or is it just plain stored in the cloud?
<joshuahoover> mesula: we have a bug open that we're actively working on fixing this so that it's no longer a requirement, but right now it is
<geser> joshuahoover: then I will install it and report back
<joshuahoover> mesula: i'm hoping to get it into an update within the next few weeks or so...it all depends on whether we can get it done that soon and whether we can get it into karmic or need to release only to our ppa (which you can run from karmic, just need to install the ppa)
<joshuahoover> geser: that was meant for you ^^
<mesula> joshuahoover: The pastebin doesn't offer for me to encrypt it.
<joshuahoover> codec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security
<mesula> joshuahoover: Hmmm I don't think there's anything that personal there anyway.
<joshuahoover> mesula: is there private info in there that you want to protect? if so, you can file a bug, mark it as private and i'll look at it there...that way only ubuntu one team members and you will have access to the bug
<codec> joshuahoover: hmm. okay. are there any plans to encrypt the data?
<mesula> joshuahoover: No, I think it's okay. :)
<mesula> joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309958/
<mesula> joshuahoover: It won't sync my business studies coursework.
<joshuahoover> codec: not currently...we recommend users do this using something like karmic's encrypted home directory feature or other solutions like truecrypt, etc.
<mesula> I love the encrypted home directory feature. :D
<mesula> It's amazing.
<joshuahoover> mesula: i'm looking at the log now
<joshuahoover> verterok: you around?
<mesula> joshuahoover: I can't make any sense of that log file. :(
<joshuahoover> mesula: you and me both, i'm afraid
<mesula> joshuahoover: Darn. :(
<joshuahoover> mesula: i'm curious, if you try to copy the Business Coursework folder directly into the ~/Ubuntu One/ folder what would happen
<mesula> joshuahoover: Let's find out.
<joshuahoover> mesula: i'm trying to ping the one dev showing on irc here who might be able to help us debug live
<joshuahoover> mesula: thanks!
<mesula> joshuahoover: The stupid applet has been saying syncing file 9 out of 51 for ages now...
<joshuahoover> mesula: hmmm...maybe quit the client and then: sudo killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon then try the test i suggested of moving Business Coursework directly into the ~/Ubuntu One/ folder
<mesula> joshuahoover: It's being funny.
<joshuahoover> mesula: how so?
<mesula> joshuahoover: It said it was syncing and that they're now up to date.
<mesula> And now I can't disconnect or connect.
<mesula> Nautilus says it's disconnected and the applet says it's connected.
<joshuahoover> mesula: did you try the killall command i gave you?
<mesula> joshuahoover: Yes.
<joshuahoover> mesula: so this is after that?
<mesula> Using Nautilus, clicking the "Connect" button does nothijng.
<mesula> joshuahoover: Yes.
<geser> joshuahoover: thanks, seems to work now. Is there any bug I could subscribe to get notified about any progress in that regard?
<joshuahoover> geser: let me find it real quick here
<mesula> joshuahoover: And nothing in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<joshuahoover> geser: bug 357395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357395 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client requires NetworkManager" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357395
<joshuahoover> mesula: how about ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<mesula> Five lines of "Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2"
<joshuahoover> mesula: very strange
<joshuahoover> mesula: can you try this again: killall ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> mesula: then start the client again
<mesula> joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309961/
<joshuahoover> mesula: reviewing
<mesula> joshuahoover: It's saying my files are up to date.
<mesula> joshuahoover: The coursework folder is on the website now, but the contents are not.
<mesula> Ah, it's syncing now.
<mesula> Or at least, it's saying it is.
<mesula> 4 of 51...
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok, this may be because it's still syncing, try: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<mesula> joshuahoover: Yeah, it's uploading.
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok...now, is it uploading it as ~/Ubuntu One/Business Coursework/ or ~/Ubuntu One/Documents/Business Coursework/ ?
<mesula> /home/samuel/Ubuntu One/Business Coursework/
<mesula> It's stopped uploading.
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok
<mesula> It stopped at 8 out of 51 files
<joshuahoover> mesula: is there anything in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<mesula> u1sdtool --current-transfers no longer reports anything.
<mesula> joshuahoover: Yes.
<joshuahoover> codec: did you have more questions?
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok, can you share that with me?
<mesula> joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309963/
<joshuahoover> mesula: reviewing
<joshuahoover> mesula: there wouldn't be any invalid utf-8 characters in those filenames, would there?
<mesula> joshuahoover: Is ' or - invalid?
<mesula> Or [ ?
<joshuahoover> mesula: those should be ok
<mesula> joshuahoover: Then no.
<joshuahoover> mesula: i'm doing a quick test here, one min.
<mesula> joshuahoover: It's getting near my bedtime.
<mesula> joshuahoover: The client is now reporting "Updating 23 of 37 files"
<joshuahoover> mesula: hmmm
<joshuahoover> mesula: i'm not sure why it's not liking those docs in the exceptions log
<mesula> joshuahoover: Because Ubuntu One is stupid and buggy.
<joshuahoover> mesula: it would appear to be that way in this case, yes :)
<mesula> It says it's just finished updating 31 files
<mesula> What the hell? The website says 1.8MB is uploading but it shows no files.
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok, there is a way for us to get more info so a dev with intimate knowledge of syncdaemon can better troubleshoot this in the morning
<joshuahoover> mesula: there are some performance issues with when files show up on the web site right now, that is something we're working on fixing currently
<mesula> joshuahoover: Then how will I know if the files are properly synced?!?!?
<mesula> joshuahoover: This makes testing it really difficult.
<joshuahoover> mesula: agreed
<mesula> joshuahoover: Then it should be a high priority thing to get sorted out...
<joshuahoover> mesula: what we really need to figure out is why some of those files are erroring out
<mesula> joshuahoover: No idea.
<joshuahoover> mesula: it is, we have numerous people working on that problem right now
<joshuahoover> mesula: if you can, i'd like you to try the following to help us get better debug info
<mesula> joshuahoover: I guess this is what I get for not sticking to LTS releases...
<joshuahoover> mesula: 1) sudo killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> mesula: 2) /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<joshuahoover> mesula: 3) start ubuntu one client as you normally would
<joshuahoover> mesula: 4) copy that coursework folder into Documents or a new folder that doesn't already have it
<joshuahoover> mesula: 5) let it sync and then copy the output from the syncdaemon debug window to pastebin...i'll file a bug with this info attached and have a dev look at it in the morning (morning being EST in this case)
<joshuahoover> mesula: my apologies for the hassles and inconvenience this is causing you...we will do our best to get to the bottom of what is causing this problem in addition to fixing the performance issue
<mesula> joshuahoover: I don't think Gnome terminal caught all of the output...
<joshuahoover> mesula: arggghhh...sorry
<mesula> joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309973/
<mesula> joshuahoover: Gnome terminal is limited to a few hundred lines.
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok, let me be smarter and tell you a better way this time: usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<mesula> joshuahoover: Roger that.
<joshuahoover> mesula: again, sorry, that was my mistake...thank you for all your help in providing this info! we really want to get this fixed, otherwise i wouldn't put you through all this trouble
<joshuahoover> mesula: i can start filing the bug now and maybe you can attach the debug log there once i give you the link?
<mesula> joshuahoover: Sure.
<mesula> joshuahoover: I'm ready when you are.
<joshuahoover> mesula: probably one more min. :)
<joshuahoover> mesula: bug 474850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474850 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon errors on uploading certain docs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474850
<joshuahoover> mesula: if there is more info you think i should include, i'll gladly add it
<mesula> joshuahoover: I can't think of anything.
<mesula> joshuahoover: I'll keep an eye on that bug.
<mesula> joshuahoover: My launchpad name is sam1234 BTW
<joshuahoover> mesula: great! thank you so much for all your help! i have a note to get with the devs on this tomorrow morning (for me and them)...feel free to ping me here tomorrow for an update if you don't see anything on the bug
<mesula> joshuahoover: These problems I'm having with Ubuntu One aren't doing much to help my scepticism of cloud computing.
<joshuahoover> mesula: i understand completely
<mesula> joshuahoover: I guess that Ubuntu One is brand new and is bound to have some problems, though.
<mesula> Bedtime. I'll ping you tomorrow, joshuahoover.
<codec> joshuahoover: yeah. one last questions. is there any API or something like that yet?
<joshuahoover> codec: there isn't currently for files, the best source is the source code in that case: http://launchapd.net/~ubuntuone-client and http://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<joshuahoover> codec: for contacts, bookmarks, and any other data you want to replicate across computers and the ubuntu one cloud, there is desktopcouch: http://launchpad.net/desktopcouch
<joshuahoover> codec: specs for Desktop Couch: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch
<joshuahoover> codec: and a link to an irc talk and presentation stuar langridge (aquarius) gave on desktop couch: http://www.kryogenix.org/code/building-applications-with-ubuntu-one/ & http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/09/03/desktop-couch-irc-talk
<joshuahoover> codec: and, yes, we're working on putting together a nice developers section on the wiki for all ubuntu one related developer resources :)
<joshuahoover> codec: we'll have more in the not too distant future
<codec> joshuahoover: thank you. i'm gonna check that out. maybe i'll hack something up to sync my android phone with one
<joshuahoover> codec: cool, if you have questions, please hop on here and we'll do our best to get you answers/help :)
<rapha> joshuahoover: works perfectly now, thanks again!
#ubuntuone 2009-11-05
<zacktu> i have a client, but don't have an icon
<zacktu> does the client open a window?  it's running, but nothing is visible
<codec> re
<MenZa> Is the Tomboy note syncing with Ubuntu One in tomboy upstream?
<rtagger> Hi, re bug #443121 - looks like firefox bindwood extension does not delete bookmarks from bindwood database when they are deleted in firefox. Is there any way to remove all bookmarks locally AND force removal from server? P.S. I have 10003 live bookmarks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443121 in bindwood "With Bindwood installed, Firefox is completely unresponsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443121
* tcole changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Community "Face": tcole | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<damien> Hi, I think my client is still trying to connect to ubuntuone.com - is there any way I can check this?
<tcole> hi damien; is the client icon currently being shown?
<damien> yes - Disconnected
<damien> When I click connect, it does, but immediately quits.
<damien> I got an error a few days ago which mentioned ubuntuone.com, so I assumed it was that
<damien> I upgraded to Karmic a few days before the final release
<tcole> is the client icon still showing up with a ! indicating an error?
<verterok> tcole, damien: hi
<verterok> damien: are you behind a proxy?
<damien> tcole: yes
<damien> there's no proxy
<tcole> damien: if you mouse over the icon, what does the tooltip say?
<damien> Disconnected
<damien> I have another machine attached to the account, which has some files uploaded to one
<joshuahoover> damien: if you run this from a terminal session, can you tell us what it outputs? sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<damien> ubuntuone-client:
<damien>   Installed: 1.1+r273-0ubuntu1~ppa2~karmic
<damien>   Candidate: 1.1+r273-0ubuntu1~ppa2~karmic
<damien>   Version table:
<damien>  *** 1.1+r273-0ubuntu1~ppa2~karmic 0
<damien>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<damien>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<damien>      1.0.2-0ubuntu2 0
<damien>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages
<damien>      1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0
<damien>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<damien> I installed the ppa version, as I assumed that would fix the issue
<joshuahoover> damien: ok, so you're running the ppa version...that should be ok
<tcole> I guess the next thing would be to have a look at the logs
<joshuahoover> damien: can you paste both of these log files to http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the url(s) here? ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log  & ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<joshuahoover> damien: also, are you using NetworkManager?
<damien> yes, NetworkManager
<joshuahoover> damien: good :)
<damien> oauth - http://paste.ubuntu.com/310611/
<damien> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310614/
<verterok> damien: I have a woraround for that issue ;)
<sandy|lurk> MenZa: yes, the note syncing stuff is all in upstream Tomboy. But for Ubuntu One, a patch was required that has been merged upstream but not yet released (will be in 1.0.1 and 1.1.0)
<verterok> damien: you'r hitting Bug #455544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client "I am always getting "Protocol version error"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<verterok> damien: please run this in a terminal: rm ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<verterok> damien: sorry, first quit the client ;)
<damien> done
<verterok> damien: delete that file and start the client again
<verterok> damien: this bug is triggered when the bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values
<damien> Just checking it now
<damien> That's worked :) Thanks :) Only, the file that's already there hasn't been downloaded to my local machine
<joshuahoover> verterok: i see you have this merged already with trunk?
<joshuahoover> verterok: so your fix should go in the next ppa release, right?
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, it's in trunk. and I asigned the package bug to Chipaca to apply the patch to the karmic version
<verterok> joshuahoover: I hope so! :-)
<joshuahoover> verterok: cool, i'm going to make sure we get this into our sru (service release update?) for karmic, which we're still deciding when that'll be
<Chipaca> I... haven't gotten round to doing that yet :(
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: np, i'll at least make sure it's on the list of fixes to go
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: thanks
<verterok> indeed, thanks!
<damien> It's got both files now :) Thanks so much for your help.
<rtagger> Hello everybody again, I'm hitting the bug #443121 - looks like firefox bindwood extension does not delete bookmarks from bindwood database when they are deleted in firefox. Is there any way to remove all bookmarks locally AND force removal from server? P.S. I have 10003 live bookmarks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443121 in bindwood "With Bindwood installed, Firefox is completely unresponsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443121
<joshuahoover> rtagger: hello!
<rtagger> couchdb web ui allows removal of one item at a time, but this does not look like a good thing to spend the evening with :)
<joshuahoover> rtagger: thisfred may have something for you...he and i chatted about a script to do this
<joshuahoover> rtagger: and i filed that bug about not being able to get rid of a database once it is sync'd based on the chat you and i had earlier
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> rtagger: yes, I will have that done soon (sry joshuahoover, have not done it yet)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: np, i wasn't sure if you had time to work on that or not
<thisfred> rtagger: we will of course make database removal possible in the slightly longer term
<rtagger> joshuahoover, thanks, so basically if I figure out how to connect to db locally , then iterate over the records and kill them all, they will be removed from server as well...
<thisfred> rtagger, joshuahoover it should not be that much work, I just need to do it. Where can I put it when it's done? Attach it to the bug?
<joshuahoover> rtagger: yep
<joshuahoover> thisfred: sure :)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: and i'll point people to that as a workaround in the mean time...not ideal, but gets around the major issue for people in rtagger's situation
<thisfred> rtagger: keep an eye on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/474170 and I will post it there this week
<rtagger> joshuahoover, eh, I wish I knew python, being perl guy is not fashionable these days :), okay, diving into python...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 474170 in desktopcouch "Deleted synchronized database always come back with the next sync" [Medium,Triaged]
<rtagger> joshuahoover, will there be UI in the web interface for bookmarks?
<joshuahoover> rtagger: we have it on our list of things to do for this (lucid) release cycle
<thisfred> rtagger: I think I have it, i8t
<thisfred> it's pretty simple actually
<thisfred> be ready in a few minutes
<joshuahoover> thisfred is a good one :)
<rtagger> thisfred, thanks :)
<teknico> I'm off on children service duty and I won't be here in ten minutes, so here it is:
<teknico> DONE: did more branch reviews; investigated and fixed a corner-case problem in the contacts web UI (#475202)
<teknico> TODO: land the fix for #475202; complete the fix for the web part of #423746; draft a proposal for contacts categories
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<Chipaca> teknico_away: ok, I'll repeat it in the standup just in case :)
<thisfred> rtagger:  joshuahoover  #474170 has a script to *permanently* delete all documents from a database. Use with appropriate caution.
<joshuahoover> thisfred: very good! i'll test here in just a bit...thank you thisfred!
<thisfred> joshuahoover: awesome, let me know if your house catches fire because of it. Mine didn't ;)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: :)
<rtagger> thisfred, got the fire extinguisher, just in case... testing
<Chipaca> thisfred: you might want to mention that your house is made exclusively out of a titanium alloy?
<jblount> Chipaca rodrigo_ urbanape vds CardinalFang  jblount
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Desktop+ step right up and drop your status. "me" will get you in line, format is DONE / TODO /  BLOCKED
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<jblount> me
<Chipaca> <teknico> me
<Chipaca> <rodrigo> me
<Chipaca> me
<thisfred> Chipaca: sssssh! :D
<vds> jblount: can we switch from MEETING BEGINS to Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS?
<CardinalFang> Good idea, vds.
<jblount> vds: Sure thing, that makes a lot of sense.
<jblount> CardinalFang: On your mark.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Nursing some cold/flu/something, took half of day off.  Goals for stati-k.  Bug#474252. Bug#459081
<CardinalFang> TODO: Bug#474252 segv no core. Bug#459081 multiple keys dc. Bug#445555 dc-service crash on DeniedError
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Pushed a branch for Bindwood that drastically reduces the network traffic on subsequent launches and pulls.
<urbanape> TODO: Get it into my PPA, and also see about background threads. Also, some estimates for Bookmarks Web UI and some of the outstanding /files/ ui bugs.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> vds, please
<vds> DONE: paired with facundo  on the branch to add integration tests to watchdaemon #472803
<vds> TODO: complete the branch hopefully
<vds> BLOCKED: not really, but twisted doesn't like me...
<vds> jblount shoot!
<jblount> DONE: work on /files/ ui
<jblount> TODO: Keep cranking on /files/ ui
<jblount> BLOCKED: Insanely great weather in Central Florida today, want to go fly a kite.
<CardinalFang> +1
<jblount> Chipaca: <teknico> <rodriogo>
<Chipaca> <teknico> DONE: did more branch reviews; investigated and fixed a corner-case problem in the contacts web UI (#475202)
<Chipaca> <teknico> TODO: land the fix for #475202; complete the fix for the web part of #423746; draft a proposal for contacts categories
<Chipaca> <teknico> BLOCK: none
<Chipaca> <teknico> next: rodrigo
<Chipaca> <rodrigo> • DONE: More XML<->HTML fixes. Mark contacts as deleted instead of deleting them in desktopcouch. Made evo-couchdb use 'description' instead of 'protocol' field when not present and file bug for web UI to have this fixed. Looked at dates not being saved in Evolution
<Chipaca> <rodrigo> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Look
<Chipaca> at Tomboy not supporting notes with the same title. Look at replication logs to checkwhy there is a delay in contacts showing up on the web UI. Create tasks for contacts picker app in google spreadheet. Think about music store tasks estimate.
<Chipaca> <rodrigo> • BLOCKED: no
<Chipaca> <rodrigo> next: Chipaca
<Chipaca> ⚙ DONE: looking at tasks/stories, talking with people, brain load at 5 for some reason :)
<Chipaca> ⚙ TODO: gently prod people to get estimates to tasks/stories. Create blueprints and specs. Pass some syncdaemon knowledge off to nessita.
<Chipaca> ⚙ BLOCKED: no
<jblount> EOM?
<urbanape> MOE
<CardinalFang> jblount, I have a wicked cool box kite.
 * CardinalFang tries to square "cool" with "box kite."
<jblount> heh
<rtagger> thisfred, ran kill_all_humans.py script, it removed all bookmarks except _design ones. Database requires compacting afterwards since it doubled its original space.
<thisfred> rtagger: ah yes, I'll add that as a comment, compaction actually gets rid of the (inaccessible) deleted revisions
<thisfred> rtagger: so, you're happy?
<rtagger> thisfred, yep, very happy. and firefox is happy as well
<thisfred> awesome
<rtagger> thisfred, thanks!
 * jblount high-fives thisfred 
<thisfred> ^5s jblount
<MenZa> sandy|lurk: excellent - and I assume that will be present in Tomboy for Windows as well (more of a question for #tomboy/irc.gnome.org, I know), or is there a problem with couchdb?
<sandy|lurk> MenZa: Tomboy sync to U1 does not use couchdb
<sandy|lurk> and yes, it will work fine on Windows, Mac, and other Linux distros
 * MenZa dances happily.
<sandy|lurk> once we release 1.0.1 (stable) and 1.1.0 (development)
<MenZa> Finally, shared to-do lists for all my boxen!
<sandy|lurk> MenZa: the U1 guys helped us when we were designing our REST API for Tomboy sync
<sandy|lurk> so U1 implements the same API that the Snowy project does (Snowy is the software that will power Tomboy Online)
<MenZa> Tomboy is an amazing piece of software, and integration with U1 just makes it even better.
<MenZa> mmm cloud
<sandy|lurk> cool, glad you're enjoying it :-)
<sandy|lurk> the U1 team has done a great job
<MenZa> also, \o/ open source collaboration
<rtagger> By the way, when I did the tests for data wipe and made my u1 folder be completely empty I noticed that I could get to 0 bytes used on the server, while tomboy notes and contacts were there. So, basically I can store unlimited amount of notes, can't I?
<sandy|lurk> heh, I don't know about that (I don't work on U1), but that's pretty funny :-)
<MenZa> store all your files as ones and zeros in a note! will make sense in the long run!
<rtagger> MenZa, base64 is my friend...
<joshuahoover> rtagger: in theory, right now, i believe so...that's a lot of notes though ;)
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/WindowsClientUnofficial <- I need to add more stuff to this
 * rtagger pasted 5Mb file into tomboy, waiting for it to unfreeze...
<mesula> joshuahoover: I created a test folder and am copying the documents into it.
<joshuahoover> mesula: thank you!
<mesula> joshuahoover: It seems to be working, though...
<joshuahoover> mesula: very strange
<joshuahoover> mesula: with the same "Business Coursework" folder?
<mesula> joshuahoover: We'll see in a minute.
<mesula> joshuahoover: Yeah, in a folder called "test"
<joshuahoover> mesula: i was wondering if it was something with some of the files/folders in that particular folder
<mesula> joshuahoover: If it works this way, I'll just correct the directories by symlinking.
<mesula> joshuahoover: Oh wait, doesn't Ubuntu One hate symlinks?
<obiyoda> I'm wondering if ubuntu one can be used on a server edition of ubuntu with no gnome?
<joshuahoover> mesula: ubuntu one doesn't support symlinks right now
<joshuahoover> obiyoda: not currently, we do plan on providing a headless client at some point
<obiyoda> joshuahoover: that would be great.
<rtagger> Another question - is there any sorting in /notes/ - right now the entries are "Using Links in Tomboy", "New note 20", "Citi Info",  "CPU Info", "Mad World Lyrics", ...
<rtagger> re: file-in-a-note - so far we are protected by tomboy which responds pretty badly to such kind of attempt, trying to create links from base64'd file. However, I was able to upload Dive Into Python book completely in a note (text/plain, 1Mb). And I am able to see it via web ui.
<mesula> joshuahoover: I'm not sure if it worked or not.
<joshuahoover> rtagger: notes webui needs some improvements, one is the order notes show up in...it should likely be similar to tomboy, newest to oldest
<joshuahoover> mesula: because you can't see them on the web?
<joshuahoover> mesula: do you have another debug log?
<mesula> joshuahoover: I don't, no.
<mesula> And I can't see them on the web.
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok, what the devs need is for this behavior to be captured in debug mode...
<mesula> joshuahoover: However, there are more lines in my syncdaemon-exceptions.log now
<rtagger> joshuahoover, should I file the bug about notes taking no space in U1 universe?
<mesula> joshuahoover: Possibly helpful lines.
<mesula> joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310694/
<joshuahoover> rtagger: sure :) i don't think we have one for that yet
<joshuahoover> mesula: ok, what the devs (like verterok and facundobatista) are going to want/need is to start your test again but before you do run the following steps:
<joshuahoover> 1) sudo killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> 2) /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<joshuahoover> 3) start ubuntu one client from the menu as you normally would
<Ng> is there a way to find out what file the syncdaemon is currently transferring? mine seems to be uploading a large file, but I can't see wha it is, lsof just shows it working on a 366MB file in /tmp/
<rtagger> Ng, u1sdtool --shot-transfers
<joshuahoover> Ng: the best way right now is from a terminal session: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<rtagger> Ng, u1sdtool --current-transfers
<Ng> aha
<Ng> thanks
<Ng> how come it copies the file to /tmp/ first?
<mesula> joshuahoover: Roger that.
<joshuahoover> Ng: that i'm not sure, maybe verterok or facundobatista could answer your question
<Chipaca> Ng: it compresses them
<Chipaca> Ng: the idea being, most people's upload bandwidth sucks :)
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, of bug#474109 , I'm worried that including the replication file in public reports will leak passwords.  The logs are too verbose up to recently.
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: that's a good observation
<joshuahoover> thanks Chipaca! :)
<mesula> joshuahoover: I don't want to spend too much time on solving this issue; one of the main reasons I use Ubuntu 9.10 on my PC is that it isn't riddled with tonnes of problems.
<Ng> Chipaca: I'm wondering if maybe the compression would be better done inline (as it happens it's currently using a few hundred mb on a compressed mpeg that only shrunk by about 100KB
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: an apport hook had been requested, I'll allow that I had no idea as to the content of the log that was requested for that hook
<Chipaca> Ng: yes, and we'll probably change it at some point. The protocol as it stands today needs you to send the size of the file you're uploading before you start, however.
<mesula> joshuahoover: Should I upload that log file to the bug report?
<Chipaca> Ng: we fixed the reason we needed that just before freeze, so we weren't able to get round to changing the protocol :)
<joshuahoover> mesula: yes, please and then i'll take a look and see if facundobatista can take a look now as well
<Ng> Chipaca: ok, thanks
<mesula> joshuahoover: The file is still updating...
<facundobatista> mesula, if you do "tail -f ~/syncdaemon-debug.log" you'll see how the file updates
<facundobatista> mesula, at some point it will stop, and make MARKs saying it's IDLE
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, I know not much of apport yet.  Where did you make a change?  Perhaps there's something else we can do.
<facundobatista> mesula, when two of them come together (separated by 2 mins), it's over
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: there was no apport hook for desktop couch prior to the submitted branch
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, ah found your desktopcouch branch. ...
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: I basically repurposed the code for my u1 apport-hook
<mesula> facundobatista: It's just repeating the same lines over and over.
<mesula> Or at least, very similar lines.
<facundobatista> mesula, yes, it's doing "stuff"... the "stuff" for each file is very similar, hashes changes, uuids changes...
<mesula> facundobatista: Yeah.
<mesula> facundobatista joshuahoover: You're going to have to sieve through several thousand lines of output...
<facundobatista> mesula, yeap
<mesula> How long is it going to take before it shuts up?
<mesula> facundobatista: I think it's finished updating.
<facundobatista> mesula, which is the last line of the log?
<mesula> 2009-11-05 16:37:07,687 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: WORKING_ON_CONTENT; queues: metadata: 0; content: 4; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=14721 miss=144) ----
<facundobatista> mesula, you will need to send all the syncdaemon.log.*, because it rotates
<facundobatista> mesula, it's still working
<facundobatista> mesula, there're still 4 files to upload or download
<mesula> facundobatista: It's saving it all to ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<facundobatista> mesula, ok, great
<mesula> facundobatista: It's been saying it's still got 4 files to upload for minutes now.
<facundobatista> mesula, it must be working on a big one
<mesula> facundobatista: The notification applet has disappeared, too.
<facundobatista> mesula, what does it say when you send this command? "u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<mesula> facundobatista: Ah, it's uploading a big zip
<mesula> 22.4MB in size
<facundobatista> there
<mesula> It's finished uploading.
<mesula> 2009-11-05 16:43:07,687 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=14869 miss=146) ----
<mesula> facundobatista: May I upload it now?
<mesula> Launchpad won't let me upload.
<mesula> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<facundobatista> mesula, there, I'm receiving it
<tcole> joshuahoover: ping
<joshuahoover> tcole: pong
<tcole> I'm catching up on the Ubuntu One forums and Merovirus is still having bindwood problems
<tcole> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8248120
<tcole> I have like zero bindwood experience, so I'm unsure how to proceed
<joshuahoover> tcole: i'll take a look :)
<tcole> thanks
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, did your add-apport-hook push succeed?  I still don't see anything.
<facundobatista> mesula, thanks!
<mesula> facundobatista: I'll keep an eye on the Launchpad page for that bug.
<facundobatista> mesula, ok, thanks!
<lampar> hello
<lampar> I have a little problem trying to connect ubuntu one
<joshuahoover> tcole: ping ^^
<lampar> I can't do it, and it doesn't say anything useful to try to fix it
<tcole> hm, do you get an exclaimation mark icon?
<lampar> no, nothing
<lampar> it just says "connecting..." and then, "disconected"
<lampar> and ah yes!
<lampar> wait, the icon cloud has a little exclamation mark
<lampar> what does it mean?
<lampar> tcole do you know anything about it?
<tcole> maybe -- if you mouse over the icon, what does the tooltip say?
<lampar> "Desconectado" (Disconnected)
<tcole> hm
<tcole> try deleting ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<tcole> well, exit the applet
<tcole> delete that
<tcole> then try starting it again
<lampar> let's see...
<lampar> YESS!!!
<lampar> THANK YOU!!!
<tcole> you're welcome ^_^
<lampar> it worked perfectly
<lampar> it didn't even ask me to do anything like reauthenticate, just worked!
<Ghoul> ok ubuntuone... where do i put in my account details?
<Ghoul> like this, sure it's in nautilus, but when i click on this 'connect' button just stays at 'connecting' forever
<Ghoul> and in 'preferences' i don't see anywhere where i can put in my login info if there's such a thing
<Ghoul> but i assume there is.. eveyone should have their own account
<jblount> Ghoul: Clicking connect should run your web browser so you can connecct your account.
<jblount> Ghoul: If you run 'seahorse' from the terminal, do you see something for Ubuntu One under the passwords tab?
<Ghoul> ok, what does seahorse do?
<Ghoul> i see passwords: default
<Ghoul> passwords: login
<jblount> Ghoul: Do you see an arrow next to 'passwords: login' ?
<Ghoul> nope
<Ghoul> ok let me screenshot this
<jblount> Hrm. That should be expandable.
<tcole> screenshot should help
<Ghoul> ok, lol where does 'Take Screenshot' save those screenshots :)
<Ghoul> ok i see it 1sec
<Ghoul> http://i35.tinypic.com/2d2gi7t.png
<Ghoul> this is what i see from seahorse
<jblount> Ghoul: Is this the first machine you are setting up? What do you see here: http://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<Ghoul> yes, never used this before
<Ghoul> i'm just curious how it works
<Ghoul> just clicked on the icon, ok thanks for the site
<Ghoul> now it makes sense
<Ghoul> although this is karmic, thought it's all part of the sytem
<Ghoul> ok, well the web interface works, just that i can't connect on a local basis via nautilus
<Ghoul> um, nevermind, i have a rapidshare account for such purposes, i see that ubuntuone has a 50gb limit, not enough for me at this pount
<Ghoul> point
<jblount> Ghoul: So what do you see at the link I sent? This should list all the computers you've connected to your account.
<Ghoul> hm, no computers added
<Ghoul> where is this 'add this computer button'? :)
<jblount> Ghoul: The connect button should open your web browser to a page that allows you to add your computer.
<jblount> Ghoul: You can see it by clicking on the applet in your panel.
<Ghoul> ok, yes that is what doesn't work
<Ghoul> when i click 'connect' nothing happens
<jblount> Ghoul: What happens when you throw this in a terminal: xdg-open http://google.com
<Ghoul> ok, it openes google.com in firefox
<Ghoul> ok let me show you what connect button i'm clicking
<jblount> joshuahoover: Hi! Any idea what it means if someone clicks the connect button and nothing happens? I tried diagnosing via having them run xdg-open in a terminal window and that worked fine.
<Ghoul> http://i38.tinypic.com/21dqz5h.png
<Ghoul> here, top right
<Ghoul> nothing happens
<rtagger> Ghoul, do you have "Unlock" menu entry in seahorse for login/default keyrings ?
<Ghoul> yes
<Ghoul> ok i can unlock both
<Ghoul> http://i35.tinypic.com/2d2gi7t.png
<Ghoul> from here
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: erm. Haven't been looking over here for a bit. The hook has to be installed to work, and that will require a packaging change. Since the packaging stuff is in a seperate branch, that would have to be as well.
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, Rgr.
<rtagger> Ghoul, are you able to unlock both keyrings and see whether you have "Ubuntu One token" entry?
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: afk for a couple and tehn I can find the path again, but it is the same code we're using for the u1 cleint, but with the paths changed for desktop couch
<Ghoul> rtagger: when i right click on one of the Password: xxxxx things?
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, Okay.  If there's a way in LP/apport to mark a file as private, that would solve any complaint I have.
<Ghoul> i don't see a 'ubuntu one token' button
<rtagger> Ghoul, okay, I would start by killing syncdaemon first, then launching applet again
<rtagger> Ghoul, killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> rmcbride, Though, if this requires a packaging change, then it's okay for the next release of desktopcouch to be packaged thus.  The password obfuscator  is already in.
<rtagger> Ghoul, after this, quit the "cloud" applet and start ubuntuone-client-applet
<Ghoul> i killed the client and ubuntuone-syncdeamon
<Ghoul> ok basically restarting it
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: cool
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: one thing I just recalled, apport-collect has done nothing for me in 9.10 in quite a while. I've filed a bug but I'm unsure of its status
 * rmcbride goes to look for it
<Ghoul> ok doesn't work, well thanks for the patience rtagger i appreciate it
<Ghoul> but i'm off now
<Ghoul> as i said i'm not too concerned about this, since i see the 50gb limit
<Ghoul> if it increases to 500gb then it'll be worth considering :)
<rtagger> Ghoul, looks like something is "misconfigured by default"///
<Ghoul> yes, was wondering if it's something small, but it's not
<Ghoul> it's good k thanks again
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: #432071. Doesnt appear to even have been triaged :(
<feutete> i've seen some reports of this on launchpad, but not much movement--uploads to Ubuntu One are horribly slow (i.e. 2MB/hr), even on my 3Mbps upstream connection at work
<feutete> does anyone have any suggestions?
<feutete> oh, I do not have bandwidth limiting enabled on the client, so that shouldn't be the cause...
<switchgirl> capabilities mismatch issue - dont know why and yes i filed a bug
<statik> hi feutete - uploads are crazy slow right now, it's definitely not a problem on your end, more likely a bottleneck at the servers but we haven't figured it out completely yet
<statik> hi switchgirl, capabilities mismatch means that you need a newer version of the client software, one should be available in update-manager now
<Ng> weird, i had a system crash and now I'm re-uploading a file I uploaded earlier
<Ng> (the 366MB one I was talking about earlier)
<feutete> statik: Thanks, I figured it was something like that.
<statik> Ng, tell __lucio__ that uploading deltas is a good idea ;)
<__lucio__> why? i sell bandwidth.
<Ng> statik: the file definitely hasn't changed, so uploading a 0byte delta would be lovely ;)
<statik> Ng, we need to make a deal about prioritizing something for you, and me getting a terminator window that opens automatically with 4 splits
<Ng> haha
<Ng> statik: I'm getting asked about that via IRC and Answers several times a week now ;(
<Ng> perhaps you could prioritize me up some real developers ;)
<Ng> aha, I see what may have happened here. u1sdtool is showing it as having written enough bytes, but still somehow uploading the file
<Ng> and now it's started again
<tcole> the main thing we need to have as far as that goes is a way for a client to prove that it has content with a given content hash without having to upload it
<tcole> which is not too technically difficult
<tcole> just needs some implementation effort
<Ng> logs indicate it lost the connection on the previous upload
<DrAxeman> Hoping someone can help with what I'm assuming is a minor problem.
<DrAxeman> When I try to "Confirm Computer Access" and click on Subscribe I get an error that "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:55471"
<DrAxeman> Is this a local firewall issue?
<tcole> I'd be surprised, but maybe?
<tcole> I think I few other people have had that problem
<tcole> trying to see if there's an existing bug with more information
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: do you have any sort of proxy server settings or firefox plugin that blocks certain ports?
<DrAxeman> No.  I have a pretty vanilla firefox config and no proxy server.
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: ok, can you look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/oauth-login.log and post here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then post the url here?
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: after that, i suggest quitting the ubuntu one client and trying again :)
<DrAxeman> You mean ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log?
<DrAxeman> Just 1 line:
<DrAxeman> Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: yep, that's the log...ok...hmmm
<DrAxeman> Quitting ubuntu one, and restarting fixed the issue.
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: did you happen to have that page open for a while before getting to submit the form?
<DrAxeman> Thank you for the assistance!
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: you're welcome! thank you for your patience and help!
<DrAxeman> Nope.  the process was pretty simple, didn't take long at all.
<DrAxeman> Now to start exploring how to use this.  I'm pretty excited about the promise of what this can do.
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: so the first time you launched ubuntu one, the page came right up and you clicked submit (with a computer name) and it came back with the localhost error?
<DrAxeman> yes,
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: i'm trying to see if we have a bug here that needs further investigation
<DrAxeman> Fair enough.
<joshuahoover> DrAxeman: ah, ok...i'll have to look into that a bit more...again, thanks for your help...i'm happy you're up and running now! :)
<DrAxeman> so am I.  Thanks again.
<tcole> joshuahoover: we've gotten some other bug reports along the same lines
<tcole> joshuahoover: I'm wondering whether the temporary web server isn't starting up in time, or whether it dies prematurely
<joshuahoover> tcole: yeah, i've only seen it maybe once myself...but that was waiting too long to finish the process of adding the computer
<joshuahoover> tcole: if it isn't starting up in time, it's not doing it consistently
<tcole> there could be a race around startup
<tcole> I mean, if the auth process proceeds without checking that the local server is available first, that would do it
<joshuahoover> tcole: ahhh...that's true
<tcole> whether or not the poor thing succeeds in time would be totally up to CPU load, phase of the moon, etc.
<joshuahoover> tcole: :)
* tcole changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Community "Face": - | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
#ubuntuone 2009-11-06
<psypher246> hi all, i have several issues with ubuntu one and jaunty and karmic and not sure where to actually begin, do i log a bug for every single issue i have or can I log one bug with all the issues? at this time ubuntu one is completely unusable of both platforms
<MenZa> Each issue should be a seperate bug report, psypher246
<MenZa> At least, that's the norm
<psypher246> ok, big mission ahead0, got about 10 bugs
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> gear up, soldier
<psypher246> really unstable product, would not have released it with karmic, but yeah lets see if they can fix the issues soon. need to start using it
<Ng> so yeah I have a ~366MB video that's in an upload loop
* verterok changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Community "Face": verterok | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<verterok> Ng: what kind of loop? do you have the logs?
<Ng> verterok: it seems to write all the bytes, but then something fails and a little later it starts again. I'm not sure if any of the current logs have a full cycle because I've had to keep stabbing it because my upload is pitiful and it's ruining my downstream bandwidth. I'll let it run properly later and file a bug
<verterok> Ng: you can throttle tyhe bandwidth, just be sure to change the default values as there is a bug with that.
<verterok> Ng, I'ld like to see the error, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<verterok> Ng: if you'r going to run a full cycle, please let me know, and I can guide you to setup the logging in debug so we get more info ;)
<Ng> verterok: ok :)
<varadero> hi, ubuntuone doesnt connect and when i checked there is no ubuntuone tocken at Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys, go to the Passwords  its ubuntu 9.04
<verterok> varadero: are you using  NetworkManager?
<varadero> yes i do
<verterok> ok, good!
<varadero> thnx :) so ?
<verterok> varadero: could you pastebin the content of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<varadero> verterok, http://pastebin.com/f2e45df21
<verterok> woow, that's a completely new error
<varadero> :)
<verterok> varadero: looks like your python install or twisted install is somewhat broken...
<verterok> varadero: I'm looking, gimme 1'
<verterok> varadero: please run this in a terminal: apt-cache policy python-twisted
<verterok> varadero: ok, looks like your twisted installation is broken
<varadero> reinstalled
<verterok> varadero: restart the client and check the log file
<varadero> http://pastebin.com/f537747d6
<verterok> varadero: please, run this in a terminal: python -c "import decimal; print dir(decimal)"
<Elessar_81> can i throw another problem in the ring?
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: sure
<varadero> http://pastebin.com/f7213524a verterok
<Elessar_81> ok i think my ubuntu one client doesn't connect to the cloud. the oauth-login.log just has 8 lines with Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: ok, and how about ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ...anything there?
<Elessar_81> this file is empty
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: are you using NetworkManager?
<Elessar_81> yes
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: ok, try this from a terminal session: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: then from a terminal session: ubuntuone-client
<Elessar_81> ok sry i have an syncdaemon-exceptions log timestamped from a couple minutes ago with an error
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: actually, then: ubuntuone-client-applet
<verterok> varadero: did you restarted the client?
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: can you paste that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the url here?
<Elessar_81> http://pastebin.com/m3ca55acc
<verterok> varadero: please, run this in a terminal: python -c "import twisted.spread.jelly"
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: ahhh, ok, i think i have a workaround for you :)
<Elessar_81> woho
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: from a terminal session: rm -f ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: then: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: then start ubuntu one as you normally would: applications->internet->ubuntu one
<Elessar_81> ok it looks like it works. thank you sooo much what does -f in rm? i removed the configs before.
<varadero> verterok,  yes i did
<varadero> verterok,  new one after command http://pastebin.com/f233c41a0
<varadero> err sorry
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: just forces it :)
<varadero> verterok,  here it is http://pastebin.com/f233c41a0
<Elessar_81> ah ok thanks
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: i just wanted to make sure it deleted for you :)
<verterok> varadero: did you installed python/twisted manually? changed your $PYTHONPATH env var?
<varadero> i did what ever u sad only verterok
<varadero> <verterok> varadero: please, run this in a terminal: python -c "import twisted.spread.jelly"
<verterok> varadero: yes, that's ok
<Elessar_81> it doesn't seem to sync my files. should it start to upload instantly or wait some time?
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: verterok has some code to fix the root of the problem but the issue is setting the preferences for bandwidth usage to the defaults...for now, don't mess with the bandwidth usage preferences...we'll have a fix out pretty soon for this
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: you have files in ~/Ubuntu One/
<joshuahoover> ?
<verterok> varadero: I mean, in the past did you installed a custom python or twisted without using apt-get or synaptic
<Elessar_81> yes a >500 mb backup
<Elessar_81> at the webpage are only ~300 mb
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: ok, you can check from a terminal session: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: that will tell you whether files are currently uploading/downloading
<Elessar_81> ok it is working. thanks a lot
<verterok> varadero: also run this to check is the decimal module is the one broked: grep ROUND_CEiLiNG /usr/lib/python2.6/decimal.py
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: great!
<Elessar_81> really thaks a lot i was working on that problem since a week
<varadero> verterok, it has nothing
<verterok> varadero: and: grep ROUND_CEiLiNG /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/spread/jelly.py ?
<joshuahoover> Elessar_81: sorry for the hassles, we're working as fast as we can to improve all parts of the system...thank you for your patience :)
<CardinalFang> I'm jumping ahead to stand-up meeting, note my TODO.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Bug#474252 segv no core may be fixed; sent tree to PQM.  Reported Bug#476494 tarmac filename length.  Started Bug#476064 test dc replication.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Sick day.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: -
<CardinalFang> Laters, all.
<Elessar_81> np i know that every software has errors, you did a great job with this software. it worked great on my notebook with karmic alpha and beta. saved my life when my notebook was stoeln. the bacjup was in the cloud
<varadero> verterok,  nothing again
<verterok> that's weird :(
<varadero> strange
<verterok> varadero: and: grep ROUND_CEiLiNG /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/spread/jelly.pyc ?
<varadero> something like ubuntuone has to be not such complex
<varadero> varadero, nothing
<verterok> varadero: isn't a ubuntuone issue, looks like something in twisted/python is using a unexisting constant name
<varadero> what can i do ?
<joshuahoover> thank you for the kind words there Elessar_81! i'm passing that on to the team!
<varadero> this is fresh install ubuntu i installed it today and all packages official
<verterok> varadero: is this 9.10?
<varadero> none 9.04
<verterok> varadero: try this last command: grep ROUND_CEiLiNG /usr/lib/python2.6/decimal.pyc
<verterok> varadero: I'm trying to find out where is the broken bit
<Elessar_81> sure, say a big thanks you. have a nice day. you saved mine.
<varadero> verterok, output is null
<varadero> nothing
<verterok> varadero: could you file a bug, it might be a packaging issue in the python or twisted package
<verterok> ?
<verterok> varadero: once we have the bug, I think we can assing it to the python package in ubuntu
<varadero> verterok,  i have several ubuntu 9.04 computers here
<varadero> i will try with next one
<varadero> may be its only for this one
<verterok> varadero: oh, cool. thanks!
<verterok> varadero: might be, but if you don't mind to file the bug that would be great :)
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<urbanape`> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<jblount> Chipaca, vds ?
<Chipaca> me
<vds> me
<jblount> urbanape`: As you're ready...
<urbanape`> DONE: Made an instrumented branch of Bindwood that shows some promising post-first-launch performance boosts.
<urbanape`> TODO: Fix some of the web UI issues, get estimates of remaining tasks to Chipaca. Try to get my Bindwood branch into somebody's PPA (would love a pair on the nitty-gritty aspects of this - I get it in an academic sense)
<urbanape`> BLOCK: None
<urbanape`> teknico, I choose you!
<teknico> DONE: completed the fix for the web part of #423746; fought with launchpad and bazaar; started drafting the proposal for contacts categories
<teknico> TODO: land the fix for #475202; land the fix for the web part of #423746; complete the proposal for contacts categories
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: More work on /files/ ui, started work on some js form validation stuff
<jblount> TODO: REVIEWS! also finish form validation stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> Chipaca: !
<Chipaca> DONE: got some estimates. Passed syncdaemon knowledge on to nessita (I hope!). TODO: poke people more, prepare estimates, blueprints. BLOCKED: no NEXT: vds
<varadero> verterok, different machine same result
<joshuahoover> varadero: how are you installing ubuntu one?
<verterok> varadero: there is any pending upgrade? run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Chipaca> vds: go, go, go!
<vds> DONE: some progress on  watchdaemon #472803, some estimations on mobile setup, code review
<vds> TODO: code review
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> I guess that's it...
<jblount> EOM, hackers they be hacking
<varadero> https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ << i do fallow this instructions
<varadero> "A web page will launch after clicking Ubuntu One in the previous step" << this never happens
<joshuahoover> varadero: ok...and if you run: sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<varadero> http://pastebin.com/f555737b7
<joshuahoover> varadero: ok, you have the latest release of ubuntu one...hmmm
<joshuahoover> varadero: and you get the same error on two machines?
<verterok> varadero: can you check if there is a update for python/twisted available?
<verterok> joshuahoover: looks like a python/twisted packaging bug
<joshuahoover> verterok: yeah...strange
<varadero> its already lates version
<joshuahoover> verterok: check this out: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.text.docutils.devel/4911
<varadero> and yes both machines has same problem
<varadero> they are ubuntu 9.04 fresh update
<verterok> joshuahoover: interesting
<verterok> joshuahoover, varadero: http://bugs.python.org/issue1813
<verterok> varadero: are you using turkish locale?
<varadero> verterok, yes i do
<verterok> varadero: oohm, so you'r hitting this python bug: http://bugs.python.org/issue1813
<joshuahoover> verterok: good find!
<verterok> joshuahoover: you did all the work!
<joshuahoover> verterok: sounds like there is a workaround there (not sure how good it is)
<verterok> joshuahoover: changing the locale for the client should be enough
<joshuahoover> verterok: is that something we can/should do automatically on install?
<verterok> joshuahoover: we could do a workaround in  the applet and syncdaemon launch scripts, but it's ugly and the users are not going to see localized strings
<joshuahoover> verterok: got ya
<verterok> joshuahoover: but reading english sounds better than not having Ubuntu One at all ;)
<joshuahoover> verterok: heh
<joshuahoover> verterok: would you be so kind as to file a bug for this? we've seen it once before (at least i recall seeing it in irc once before, but didn't see much more discussion)
<verterok> joshuahoover: ok, I'll file ASAP
<joshuahoover> verterok: thank you!
<verterok> varadero: so, changing the locale is a workaround, I'm trying to find a way to changing the locale only for Ubuntu One
<feutete> is there a way to force ubuntu one to re-sync? I have about 779M in my local Ubuntu One directory, but only 681M Used on the server side
<feutete> Also, I have added files to Ubuntu One locally that haven't synced, despite the client saying it was syncing files
<feutete> seems that the client thinks it has synced everything when it really hasn't
<verterok> feutete: a connect/disconnect should force a resync
<feutete> hmmm...doesn't appear to do it. I have connect/disconnected several times.
<verterok> feutete: also you can force a resync of specific folders using u1sdtool, e.g: u1sdtool --refresh <full/path/to/the/folder>
<feutete> i might try that
<feutete> verterok: that didn't seem to work either. the newly added files aren't syncing. If I quit the menubar client and restart it, it says it's syncing files, but it actually isn't
<verterok> feutete: did you used the path to the file or the parent folder?
<joshuahoover> feutete: how do you know it's not syncing?
<feutete> i tried both the i tried both the path to the file itself, as well as the path to the parent folder
<feutete> joshuahoover: I know it's not syncing because new files aren't showing up in the web interface
<feutete> also, the web interface shows nearly 100M less usage than actually lives in the local Ubuntu One folder
<varadero> verterok, thnx i ll try it with en locale
<verterok> varadero: np :)
<joshuahoover> feutete: ok, that's what i thought, i wanted to make sure
<verterok> feutete: could you pastebin the output of: tail -n 200 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<joshuahoover> feutete: when you try to reforce the sync, you can run this to see what is (or isn't) transferring: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<feutete> verterok: http://pastebin.com/d13d85f60
<feutete> joshuahoover: if I reforce the sync and then check current-transfers, it shows 0 uploads and 0 downloads
<joshuahoover> feutete: hmmm...
<feutete> is there an easy way to completely wipe what's on the server, and sync as if it was my first time?
<joshuahoover> feutete: one way would be to delete everything from the client and then, if anything is left on the server, delete the folders and files on the server via the web ui
<feutete> joshuahoover: i'll give that a spin. shouldn't be too difficult
<joshuahoover> feutete: how big are the files that you're trying to resync in the log file giving above?
<verterok> feutete: or you can wipe out the client data/metadata and resync with the contents in the server, then copy new data locally in ~/Ubuntu One
<feutete> joshuahoover: pretty small. anywhere between 100 bytes and 30K
<joshuahoover> feutete: or you can go extreme and reinstall ubuntu one clean: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<feutete> joshuahoover: I deleted thru the web UI and moved everything out of ~/Ubuntu One locally, and then put the files back into ~/Ubuntu One locally, and syncdaemon.log shows lots of activity for syncing the files, so we'll see what comes of this
<joshuahoover> feutete: ok, thank you for your patience and helping us debug this...i'll be here for the next hour or so and then back in about 1.5 hours so i'll monitor the channel here
<feutete> joshuahoover: Thanks for the help, and verterok too
<feutete> hmmm....u1sdtool --current-transfers still shows 0 uploads and 0 downloads, and the web UI is empty
<joshuahoover> feutete: can you paste your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log again?
<feutete> In other news, if I mouse over the Ubuntu One icon in the menu bar, the tool tip says "Updating Files...", the icon itself has the red X indicating it's disconnected, and if I click it, it says "Your files are up to date"
<feutete> yes, I'll pastebin again
<joshuahoover> feutete: oh, the client shows disconnected?
<joshuahoover> feutete: can you also paste ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log and post that url here as well?
<feutete> technically, yes, but it also says it's updating files
<feutete> if I connect it, it only stays connected for 30s or so, and then disconnects again
<joshuahoover> feutete: and, while we're at it, if you have ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log post that as well...something isn't right
<feutete> here's oauth-login: http://pastebin.com/d600d4b1b
<joshuahoover> feutete: ok, looks like you were getting some errors from the client earlier, but right now it's connecting ok...i'm guessing there's something in syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<feutete> and here's the last 200 lines of syncdaemon.log: http://pastebin.com/d69ad237
<feutete> syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty
<joshuahoover> feutete: hmmm...and the client still shows the red x and disconnected?
<feutete> joshuahoover: yes, still shows the red X, disconnected, the tool tip shows Updating Files... and if I click the icon, it says my files are up to date
<joshuahoover> feutete: i'm guessing nothing shows up in the web ui?
<feutete> joshuahoover: that's right: nothiing in web UI
<feutete> joshuahoover: I found this in a syncdaemon-exceptions.log dated earlier this morning: http://pastebin.com/d14a8d50
<joshuahoover> feutete: ah ha!
<joshuahoover> feutete: ok, that one is easy to work around and we should try it first
<joshuahoover> feutete: from a terminal session, first: rm -f ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<joshuahoover> feutete: then: killall ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<joshuahoover> feutete: then start ubuntu one normally: applications->internet->ubuntu one
<feutete> ok, trying
<urbanape> biab
<feutete> joshuahoover: restarted ubuntu one, and the icon shows syncing
<joshuahoover> feutete: still showing connected?
<joshuahoover> feutete: and try: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<feutete> joshuahoover: u1sdtool --current-transfers still shows 0 uploads and 0 down. Yes, shows still connected
<joshuahoover> feutete: ok, it takes just a bit for syncdaemon to scan the local ~/Ubuntu One/ directory to check on what needs to be uploaded
<feutete> joshuahoover: syncdaemon.log shows activity, so I suspect it's scanning now. I'll be paitent and will report back with results. Meanwhile, the menu icon shows still connected, which is a good sign
<joshuahoover> feutete: ok, good :)
<joshuahoover> feutete: that's better than before, now we'll see if files start uploading
<feutete> joshuahoover: thanks again
<feutete> joshuahoover: web UI is starting to show files
<joshuahoover> feutete: thank you for all your patience on pasting log files so many times and running steps over and over again!
<feutete> joshuahoover: no problem. thanks for your help. I'm excited to have Ubuntu One.
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Community "Face": joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<feutete> joshuahoover: the upload is progressing, but horribly slow...in the last hour, I have uploaded 3.3M, but it's my understanding that the speed problems are a known issue...
<feutete> thanks for the help getting syncing
<mesula> joshuahoover: Any progress on that bug?
<mesula> joshuahoover: I'm just waiting for it to be fixed so that I can use Ubuntu One.
<joshuahoover> mesula: sorry, i was out
<mesula> joshuahoover: No problem.
<joshuahoover> mesula: i'm checking on the status now to see where we're at
<joshuahoover> mesula: were you able to get more recent debug info for facundobatista? bug 474850 (see last comment)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474850 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon errors on uploading certain docs" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474850
<mesula> joshuahoover: I was, yeah.
<mesula> joshuahoover: I couldn't upload it to Launchpad so I sent it directly to him.
<mesula> joshuahoover: Launchpad was being buggy.
<joshuahoover> mesula: ahhh...ok, then let me check with facundo
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, yes, verterok is following this, I sent him mesula log
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: ah, ok...i know verterok is trying to work on some db issues right now though
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: based on what you saw, was there anything else we need from mesula?
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, that may explain some of the errors that mesula found ;)
<joshuahoover> facundobatista: always possible...though, i'd expect to see a lot more bugs filed like mesula
<facundobatista> joshuahoover, yes!
<rtagger> Hi again. I guess I hit the same issue lots of users do at the moment. This does not seem to be ubuntuone-specific, but here's the output of apt-cache policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/311796/ - The mirror contains the right ubuntuone-client version, but the system insists that PPA version is the best.
<rtagger> This is on the second netbook. I know how to fix that, but the question is why this is happening
<joshuahoover> rtagger: hi
<rtagger> joshuahoover, hi, looks like this is silent friday over here...
<joshuahoover> rtagger: sorry, if you ping the person in the topic listed as "Community Face" we're more likely to see your question
<joshuahoover> rtagger: i'll try to make that more obvious in the topic
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: current topic is: Need help? Ping: joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<rtagger> joshuahoover, ah, sorry.
<joshuahoover> rtagger: ok, so, that's not the latest ppa version you're showing, the latest is r273
<joshuahoover> rtagger: np, i changed the topic to be more specific :)
<joshuahoover> rtagger: the ppa is almost always going to be more recent than the one in karmic
<rtagger> joshuahoover, this ppa was for jaunty
<joshuahoover> rtagger: ok, but in the paste it shows karmic repos as well :)
<rtagger> and remained that despite of the complete system update
<joshuahoover> rtagger: so, you've done sudo apt-get update and the latest version still shows 1.1+r269?
<rtagger> yup
<joshuahoover> rtagger: hmmm
<rtagger> joshuahoover, basically, If I were a PC, I would behave the same way, since I have 1.1+blah version while "they" want me to install 1.0.2 version
<joshuahoover> rtagger: but this is a jaunty computer???
<rtagger> joshuahoover, this is now karmic, lsb_release says so :), all repos are set to karmic, but ubuntuone-client remained from jaunty...
<joshuahoover> rtagger: yes, and the real problem is that the ppa should be saying r273 and that should be the version used on your computer since you have the ppa repo installed because that is the latest version of ubuntu one...do you still have the ubuntu one ppa in our /etc/apt/sources.list?
<rtagger> joshuahoover, the update proces removed all ppas from sources.list. So no package lists contain any reference to jaunty ppa. This is why it is not updated to the latest jaunty ppa.
<joshuahoover> rtagger: ok, that makes sense...so it has the last ppa package and that is still newer than the karmic update (at least in terms of version numbers)
<rtagger> joshuahoover, yup, If this is the only check apt performs then ... why was it released as 1.1+revision?
<joshuahoover> rtagger: because 1.0.x is karmic and then we went on with 1.1+ for the ppa and lucid
<joshuahoover> rtagger: 1.0.x was cut weeks before karmic final
<joshuahoover> rtagger: so i think what you'll need to do is remove ubuntuone, do an update, make sure it's saying 1.0.2ubuntu2 is the candidate and then install
<rtagger> joshuahoover, this ppa was installed when we were testing the issue with files gone missing, right when karmic entered rc or something like that
<joshuahoover> rtagger: ok, yeah, so you'll either need to add the ppa back to sources.list or remove the current install and install the karmic version
<rtagger> joshuahoover, yep, removal and reinstall will help, at least now I know that only version is checked when updates are processed.
<joshuahoover> rtagger: yep, i haven't seen anyone else in the same situation, though i'm kind of surprised...i need to check through bugs closer for this scenario
<rtagger> joshuahoover, I guess anybody installed ubuntuone into jaunty during release process of karmic will face such issues. I don't think there will be many :)
<rtagger> joshuahoover, thanks for your help, again :)
<joshuahoover> rtagger: yep, it's definitely limited to people installing ubuntuone during a limited period of time where they'd run into this...thank you (as always!) for your patience and help!
<rtagger> joshuahoover, I just like searching for the answers/troubleshooting. I've been working in software development area for some time, so bugs are not some kind of exceptions :). And I like ubuntuone. Don't know why but I do :)
<joshuahoover> rtagger: if you have ideas on how we can improve things on the support side (faqs, bug triage, tutorials, docs, etc.) i welcome them! you have a great perspective on things that is hard for those on the team to have.
<rtagger> joshuahoover, okay, I'll see what I can do :)
<joshuahoover> rtagger: great! my email is joshua dot hoover at canonical dot com
<rtagger> joshuahoover, btw, https://one.ubuntu.com/features/#files - is it intended that Files section shows "This is my file name.odt" 7 times, with different icons but with the same size, or it is just a mock-up?
<joshuahoover> rtagger: no, that's not right...that's what you're seeing when you go there?
<rtagger> joshuahoover, this is just a picture that displays web ui interface example for files section. It got my attention because there are a lot of different icons for the same file. Minor documentation mistake only.
<joshuahoover> rtagger: ahhh, ok, i missed the /features part of the url!
<joshuahoover> rtagger: yeah, we should fix that :)
#ubuntuone 2009-11-07
<Strywgr> If I put something in UbuntuOne's folder it is auto uploaded?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Strywgr: It should be, yeah.
<DeSian> hi
<DeSian> can i keep my files just for me self?
<superpapalolo> Hello folks ! I have a problem with ubuntu one. I was able to share files between two accounts A and B, then Between B and C. Now I want to share files between A and C, but each time I accept the share, there is an error 500. :/ What can I do ?
<mouarf> hello ?
<facundobatista> Hi mouarf
<mouarf> I just want to know how can I erase a mail adress on launchpad
<mouarf> it is possible ?
<mouarf> this is a question with no answer facundobatista ? :/
<superpapalolo> Hello folks ! I have a problem with ubuntu one. I was able to share files between two accounts A and B, then Between B and C. Now I want to share files between A and C, but each time I accept the share, there is an error 500. :/ I always have this answer after I accept the share : Server Error (500)
<superpapalolo> Unfortunately, we've experienced an error. It has been reported to the administrators and should be fixed shortly. Thanks for your patience. Oops-ID: and a number. Even If I wait and try again (2 days) it's always the same... What can I do ?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<facundobatista> mouarf, I don't know enough of launchpad to answer it
<facundobatista> superpapalolo, you can file a bug, be sure to include that oops number
<mouarf> ok thx facundobatista :)
<superpapalolo> but facundobatista, it's writen  "It has been reported to the administrators", then the bud is already filed, isn't it ?
<superpapalolo> bug*
<facundobatista> superpapalolo, I don't know if that translates to a bug in launchpad...
<superpapalolo> bug reported
<superpapalolo> on launchpad
<joshuahoover> hi JudGer
<JudGer> hi, since reinstalling ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and my netbook all my folders on ubuntuone are empty. is this a known bug or do i have a problem? :/
<zeus_> Hello. Can someone please help me with my Ubuntu One?
<mnass_> funktioniert der Fileupload über web bei euch auch nicht ? - krieg einen 500
<rtg> ping joshuahoover: I see there's a question in ubuntuone - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/89099 - but Internal Server Error during file upload via web ui is a registered bug atm?
<rtg> okay, it does not download as well, giving Proxy Error, and there's bugreport for that. I guess this means it is really time to go to bed, 1:16AM here. Good bye everyone still awake :)
<mirsal> hello
<mirsal> I'm looking for a way to sync google contacts accounts with U1. Do anyone have a clue about how I can do that ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> facundobatista joshuahoover: Any progress on bug 474850?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474850 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon errors on uploading certain docs" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474850
#ubuntuone 2009-11-08
<switchgirl> hi
<switchgirl> evolution gives an error when trying to link ubuntuone
<Chipaca> what error?
<switchgirl> i quote the ever helpful error message "other error"
<Chipaca> :(
<Chipaca> switchgirl: does tomboy sync work for you?
<switchgirl> ill ask him
<switchgirl> one sec
<Chipaca> him?
<switchgirl> it was a joke (a northern joke) tom is a boys name and a nickname could be tomboy ...
<Chipaca> yeah, but a tomboy is a girl
<switchgirl> it can mean two things
<Chipaca> nm, anyway... at what stage is the error? does 'ubuntu one' show up in the address books?
<switchgirl> the addressbook ubuntuone shows up but not able to sync google to it - even  thought its downloaded of offline use
<Chipaca> can you create contacts in the ubuntu one address book?
<switchgirl> online yes
<Chipaca> and in evo?
<switchgirl> unknown
<switchgirl> i'm doing a backup
<JoeZ251> help
<superpapalolo> ping joshuahoover,
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 273, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
<derekS> hey guys 2 questions: 1) when is windows going to get some love? WOuld be great to get rid of dropbox, and to have contact sync with outlook...
<derekS> 2) when is local sync going to happen? Would be great to have that to sync desktop and netbook
<mow> I'm not sure windows can be loved
#ubuntuone 2010-11-08
<duanedesign> morning all
<mahen> jdobrien: hi :) It seems there is a fix regarding my bug report :) Please tell me if you want me to check whether it works or not (if that's available in a ppa or proposed repo maybe ? :)
<jdobrien> mahen, what do you mean a fix?
<jdobrien> mahen, I started a branch which will fix it when it's finished
<mahen> well I don't know, I just saw this "** Branch linked: lp:~jdobrien/ubuntuone-client/fix-666942 " added to my bugreport, I assumed it was one fix :)
<mahen> aah :)
<mahen> Okay !
<mahen> Sorry :)
<mahen> Well, thanks for your work then :)
<jdobrien> mahen, we found the issue..it's going to take longer for me to write tests for it than to fix it...as usual :)
<mahen> jdobrien: okay :) Sorry for giving you work fixing stuff that will, if I understood correctly, be dropped anyway for 11.04
<jdobrien> mahen, what will be dropped 11.04?
<jdobrien> mahen, this is a real bug in the code actually :)
<mahen> I thought the whole sync daemon was being rewritten in a completely different way to allow things like resume, better reliability/performance etc.
<mahen> But I just caught some words here & there :)
<rye> mahen, from performance point of view I can say that since it is highly modular the bits can be changed w/o rewriting all other code.
<mahen> rye : good to know
<duanedesign> hello all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> good day rye. Hope you had a nice weekend
<mahen> thanks everyone & see you
<rye> duanedesign, yes, pretty much! I can now be contacted about music store issues too :-). Played with moovida, ushare, gmediacenter and mediatomb, set up the network properly... well, a normal weekend you know :)
<duanedesign> rye: do you know if their is an existing bug report about the Emblems in Lucid not refreshing automagically.
<rye> duanedesign, in lucid?... let me have a look at the code
<duanedesign> rye: the user is using the stable/PPA
<duanedesign> bug 671380
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671380 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus checkmarks not refreshing automatically (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671380
<rye> duanedesign, uh-huh, i understand the issue now...
<rye> duanedesign, need to check how nautilus reacts when we .. hmmm
<duanedesign> yeah i did not have a VM of lucid haandy to confirm it...
<duanedesign> probably need to get one set-up
<rye> duanedesign, confirming in maverick, moved file does not get any emblem (well, it just bears the same set of emblems it used to)
<rye> duanedesign, it's like it does not have the info about this file :-/, ok, getting the source of ubuntuone-cilent-gnome and a hammer
<duanedesign> :)
<hallyn> jinkeys, my first:  next_actions.otl.u1conflict
<duanedesign> ruh roh
<hallyn> well one thing i finally accidentally confirmed:  ecryptfs won't write out the lower files until you umount - so i left for coffee shop with netbook, and ubuntuone had my old files :)
<jdobrien> mahen, ping
<mahen> jdobrien: yep ?
<jdobrien> mahen, did you cancel your subscription?
<jdobrien> mahen, I just noticed that it wasn't active
<mahen> jdobrien: hm ? I thought I just downgraded it to 20 GB temporarily actually
<jdobrien> mahen, let me check
<mahen> as soon as it works properly I'll upgrade again of course :)
<jdobrien> mahen, did someone do that for you?
<mahen> jdobrien: no. Hmm, something definitely changed since last time I visited the one.ubuntu.com/account page
<mahen> indeed it seems to be cancelled now
<mahen> it wans't last time I tried the sync daemon
<mahen> wasn't
<jdobrien> when is the last time you checked?
<jdobrien> mahen, ok im going to fix it...don't worry you won't get charged, but you'll get a silly welcome email
<mahen> I'm not sure, maybe it was last wednesday (date of my latest debug log)
<jdobrien> oh ok
<mahen> jdobrien: no problem :)
<mahen> thanks
<jdobrien> mahen, ok...you should work now
<tfi> Hi everybody ;-) . Don't know if this is the right place.. I'm a new Ubuntu One user and trying to create an account there.. I'm waiting for 10 minutes now for the confirmation code but no one arrives yet.. Is there a problem or should i simply wait?
<jdobrien> mahen, I would like to find out what's going on with that Move retry thing
<jdobrien> mahen, it's bewildering
<mahen> jdobrien: OK, I have some spare time :)
<mahen> please tell me what to do :)
<jdobrien> mahen, is your client connected?
<mahen> not yet
<mahen> shall I ?
<jdobrien> yeah
<mahen> ok, it'll take a couple of minute (drive spinning)
<mahen> +s
<jdobrien> ok
<mahen> (which is another issue I have btw, but I'll bother you later about this ;)
<mahen> jdobrien: online
<jdobrien> mahen, are you seeing exceptions?
<mahen> yes (I have debug enabled also)
<jdobrien> mahen, can you paste the exceptions?
<jdobrien> mahen, hello?
<mahen> yep
<mahen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528324/
<toml_> echo
<toml_> honk
<rye> toml_, hi
<toml_> hey rye
<toml_> got a q that's not covered in the FAQ
<rye> toml_, okay, i am listening
<toml_> cool
<toml_> two folders synced into Ubuntu One
<toml_> across two computers
<toml_> folders A and B
<toml_> both are synced
<toml_> let's add a third computer
<toml_> can I just sync folder A to the third computer, and not folder B?
<toml_> ie. so folder A synced across 3 computers, folder B synced across only two
<rye> toml_, yes, but by default it will subscribe the folder so that it will start syncing
<toml_> so how to override the default behaviour?
<rye> toml_, config file
<toml_> path?
<rye> udf_autosubscribe = False in [__main__] section of ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<toml_> on the third computer?
<rye> toml_, all available options are listed in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<toml_> rye, k let me have a skinnt at it
<toml_> rye, thanks
<rye> toml_, yes, on the third computer will be not synchronizing anything (but ~/Ubuntu One/ folder) by default. To force subscription - u1sdtool --subscribe=$folder_uuid, which can be found by u1sdtool --list-folders
<toml_> rye, so unset the default subscription, then on the third computer force sub to the folder with the uuid you want
<rye> toml_, yes, by the way, what version of Ubuntu are you runnign?
<toml_> rye, 10.04 netbook remix on 2 x boxes, and 10.10 on a third
<rye> toml_, 10.10 has this option, while i am not sure about 10.04, but if third machine won't subscribe then it won't sync to it for sure
<toml_> rye checking it now
<toml_> rye, 10.4 Netbook has this option
<rye> toml_, ok, then it should be ok
<toml_> rye just checking it out now; thanks loads for the help with this.
<rye> toml_, you are very welcome!
<toml_> rye, slight problem
<rye> toml_, yup?
<toml_> rye, okay, on 10.4 possible to edit syncdaemon.conf and disable automatic subscription; however, after adding computer to my account
<toml_> rye, it still automatically subscribes
<toml_> rye, when i run the --unsubscribe-folder option, it ignores it
<rye> toml_, run u1sdtool --disconnect
<rye> toml_, in order for it to stop syncing
<toml_> rye, -same as -d ?
<rye> toml_, hm, let me double-check
<rye> toml_, yes
<toml_> rye, thanks
<rye> toml_, wow, there's even a dbus method to disable udf autosubscribe in 10.10
<toml_> rye, sounds... scary
<toml_> rye,  ahaha I fecked up ... changed the wrong option in syncdaemon.conf
<toml_> rye, will go back over it again ... think it may have been an error existing between brain and computer
<rye> toml_, in order to prevent syncing of everything - just restart syncdaemon - u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --start, verify that udf is not subscribed and then --connect
<toml_> rye, right
<toml_> rye, hmm still subscribed to the folder
<rye> toml_, before connecting - unsubscribe it
<toml_> rye, nah,... -folder-unsubscribe=<id> isn't responding
<toml_> rye, so I quit, start, list folders, try to unsub from the ID I want to. then quit, start, list... and it's still there
<rye> toml_, u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=aaabbbccc... ?
<toml_> rye, yup
<rye> toml_, is u1stool --list-folders shows subscribed=False ?
<toml_> rye, standby
<rye> toml_, for the folder which you don't want to be sync locally
<toml_> rye, no, actually it doesn't have a flag: it's id=asdsadafafas subscribed= path=/home/etcetcetec
<toml_> rye, but it doesn't say =true
<rye> toml_, ok, that's 10.04, False was not properly printed then
<toml_> rye, okay, so I can safely delete the initial file structure that it laid down on the local machine before I told it not to sync?
<rye> toml_, yes, to test - you can try keeping sd disconnected, remove the files/folders and then run u1sdtool --waiting-meta
<toml_> rye, and that will then tell me whether it is will try to affect changes to that folder when i reconnect to the cloud?
<rye> toml_, yes
<toml_> rye, testing
<toml_> rye, --waiting-meta ... nothing reported
<rye> toml_, u1sdtool --status = ?
<toml_> rye, connection: Not User With Network \ decription: ready to connect \ is_connected: false \ is_error: false \ is_online: false \ queues: IDLE
<rye> toml_, awesome!, feel free to connect
<toml_> rye, ta for walking me through it rye ... really appreciate the support
<mahen> good night everyone ! thanks again jdobrien !
<toml_> rye, also a good crash course in the tool ;)
<rye> toml_, you are welcome!
<toml_> rye, are you a dev for this tool, or just volunteering here?
<rye> toml_, I am more like customer support
<toml_> rye, aha, for canonical?
<rye> toml_, canonical/ubuntuone-specific
<jdobrien> rye, don't give away all our secrets on one day
<toml_> rye, well, good on you man - clear instructions, really observant of what I was doing. Nice one.
<jdobrien> rye, finally figured out the real problem behind the moves
<rye> jdobrien, /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf is full of them, unencrypted
<rye> jdobrien, aaannd??? I am all ears!!!!
<jdobrien> rye, :)
<rye> well
<rye> eyes
<jdobrien> rye, well...of you disconnect the client
<jdobrien> rye, then mv <oldname> <newname> && mv <newname> <oldname>
<jdobrien> rye, on a huge directory...
<jdobrien> rye, the stupid server tries to do it
<jdobrien> rye, more specifically...my stupid code
<jdobrien> rye, or...stupid me :)
<rye> jdobrien, erm, okay, mv oldname newname - Move() oldname -> newname... and another Move() to bring newname into oldname... that's only one dir level change... right? node id is kept...
<jdobrien> rye, bascially it results in a move that does nothing
<jdobrien> rye, do it with the client disconnected to a large directory
<jdobrien> rye, then reconnect the client and you're stuck
<rye> jdobrien, but why large directory is a must?
<jdobrien> rye, because the server tries to do a lot of work on moves... we're going to work on fixing that this cycle as well
<jdobrien> rye, when you move a large directory structure, there are path renames and we need to check for shares etc....it's huge
<rye> jdobrien, so TRY_AGAIN comes from db layer?
<jdobrien> rye, usually yes
<rye> jdobrien, so the query times out, then TRY_AGAIN is issued to the client which calls the server to perform the same operation which is locked which calls TRY_AGAIN and so on?
<jdobrien> rye, it's not a locking issue as I once thought
<jdobrien> rye, but you're close
<rye> jdobrien, wow
#ubuntuone 2010-11-09
<postfuturist> When files are being copied over, are they being created in place or created somewhere else and being renamed / moved over after the transfer is complete?
<duanedesign> postfuturist: you mean when files are being synced to the cloud?
<duanedesign> or from the cloud to your machine?
<postfuturist> mostly from the cloud to the machine
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> they are being created in place
<duanedesign> first the metadata syncs, then the content syncs
<postfuturist> in that case, what happens when, say, your computer resets in the middle of a transfer and the file is half-created
<postfuturist> Could that file be seen as a modification of the original, since the metadata has already synced? And then that could overwrite the original file?
<duanedesign> if a conflict does occur your file will not be overwritten
<duanedesign> it creates a .u1conflict file
<duanedesign> and lets the user decide which to keep
<postfuturist> The reason I ask is that I added my Music folder and one of the machines I was syncing to (my laptop) had some trouble rebooting a lot. Then I noticed that a number of my mp3 files end abruptly, mid-song.
<postfuturist> I don't see any u1conflict files, so maybe it's unrelated. Anyways, thanks.
<duanedesign> maybe you can...
<bladernr> Evening all... just a quick question if anyone's around... did the "Sync to Ubuntu One" option get dropped from the left click menu in File Manager?
<SpamapS> bladernr: I don't know if it got "dropped" as I just started using u1 in maverick.. but I only see sync options for folders, not individual files.
<JanC> maybe somebody in the U1MS team can answer this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12241/is-there-any-information-on-when-the-ubuntu-one-music-store-will-add-more-countri ?
<b14ck> Hey-- I recently started using ubuntuone, but can't seem to figure out a way to handle the immense amount of problems it has.
<b14ck> Is it just me, or is it really buggy?
<b14ck> For example, if I sync a folder, then move or rename it, the new folder never gets synced.
<b14ck> And the old one never gets deleted.
<b14ck> Also, if I try to un-sync a folder, it just freezes forever in a loading bubble, and never de-syncs it.
<b14ck> I'd really like to start using it seriously, wouldn't mind paying for a lot of storage, but all these issues are bumming me out.
<b14ck> Anyone having a similar experience?
<rye> + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhatToDoWhenAuthenticationFails
<rye> + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhyAreOnlyFoldersUploadedButNotFiles
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> some new FAQ entries...
<rye> duanedesign, the idea to split them is awesome!
<duanedesign> rye: if you disconnect Ubuntu One halfway through uploading a file, next time you connect U1 redownloads the file from the beginning?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, no upload resumes for now
<h4p0z3u> anybody can help me with ububtu EC2 configuration?
<rye> h4p0z3u, i believe you will want to join #ubuntu-server channel
<h4p0z3u>  thx rye
<SpamapS> Is there something in the U1 client that will show me when/why/how it will sync a given folder? I saved some new pictures to my disk last night.. still not synced.
<beuno> SpamapS, there's an app called magicicada
<beuno> it's in universe in maverick
<SpamapS> beuno: cool thanks
<SpamapS> beuno: awesome.. watching it now. One odd thing, it wasn't doing any syncing.. then I went into preferences and unchecked the Files service and re-checked it.. now its syncing away
<beuno> SpamapS, very strange
<SpamapS> beuno: yeah, I presume it should always be syncing as it finds changed files, right?
<beuno> SpamapS, it should, yes
<beuno> rye, Chipaca,
<Chipaca> SpamapS: so maybe it wasn't connected at first?
<SpamapS> well once again unfortunately I've interrupted its fail state, so I can't provide much info. ;)
<SpamapS> Chipaca: syncdaemon was running, but nothing was getting synced.
<mkk> does anybody use ubuntuone on kubuntu? i can't install it
<duanedesign> hello mkk
<mkk> hi
<duanedesign> mkk: i am looking for a forum post that talked about connecting U1 with KDE
<mkk> duanedesign: i found some forum posts but they don't work.
<dotalchemy> anyone else encountered an issue during the nant build process for U1Windows (from trunk)? I get a python error towards the end of the build stating that module ubuntuone doesn't exist. but, erm, it does. I can see it. I could point to it on my screen and show my computer where it is but I don't have a webcam...
<duanedesign> mkk: I think you can get file sync to work, but you have to control it from the command line using the u1sdtool
<mkk> duanedesign: thanks, we should wait for a while i guess for kde integration
<duanedesign> dotalchemy: i think mandel is who you need to talk too about U1Windows.
<duanedesign> mkk: i know their was a session at UDS about getting Ubuntu One to work on KDE
<dotalchemy> yep, i think this too - just wanted to check :)
<dotalchemy> incase I was missing something stupid
<duanedesign> dotalchemy: i keep getting distracted while trying to do that build. I need to finish that
<mkk> duanedesign: what's uds?
<duanedesign> mkk: oh sorry. Ubuntu Developer Summit
<duanedesign> mkk: everyone gets together at the beginning of the cycle every 6 months and makes plans for the coming cycle
<mkk> so does it mean ubuntuone will be available for kde with the next release?
<irssita> Chipaca: is there any chance you propose the fix for bug #595374 to stable-1-4 to make a SRU of it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595374 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Ubuntu One grammatical error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595374
<duanedesign> kavurt: is this one of the forum threads you read. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522137
<Chipaca> irssita: it's pretty low prio, do you think a sru is warranted?
<irssita> Chipaca: david panella commented on that bug asking for the fix to re translate
<irssita> Chipaca: no that it mandatory forces to do an SRU, but may worth doing it?
<bcurtiswx_> How do I fix .u1conflict files ?
<bcurtiswx_> wait.. found the FAQ
<bcurtiswx_> nvm
<dutchie> joshuahoover: ping
<joshuahoover> dutchie: pong
<dutchie> i'm having some issues with corrupted music downloads, and you said to redownload
<dutchie> does that mean delete the song in .ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One and let u1 sync it again, or what?
<joshuahoover> dutchie: you should be able to do it in the music store, under my downloads
<dutchie> ok
<dutchie> it says "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage"
<joshuahoover> dutchie: actually, i don't think that'll work
<joshuahoover> dutchie: is it just one song or more?
<dutchie> just one song
<joshuahoover> dutchie: you can try quitting rbox, delete the song from your computer in ~/.ubuntuone/, and then in a terminal run: u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c;
<dutchie> i presume the same will work with banshee
<joshuahoover> dutchie: after that, try opening rbox and go to my downloads...if you can't redownload the file, let me know and i'll have to get you a refund on the song
<joshuahoover> dutchie: yeah, should work the same with banshee :)
<dutchie> it just says "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage..." in both banshee and rb
<rye> joshuahoover, syncing logs
<rye> dutchie, what's the name of the song that is causing the issue?
<dutchie> rye: B*******
<rye> hm
<dutchie> i think that's the right number of *s
<rye> wow, that's actually a song name, not wildcard :)
<rye> dutchie, and hm... an asterisk in the filename... hmmm
<rye> dutchie, could you please tell what's the name of the band?
<dutchie> rye: rammstein
<dutchie> album is liebe ist für alle da
<rye> dutchie, earlier you said it is corrupted - how was it corrupted?
<dutchie> it makes funny bleeping noises while playing
<dutchie> definitely not part of the song
<rye> dutchie, could you please run md5sum on this file in order for us to be able to request 7d to check that?
<dutchie> rye: i deleted it when joshuahoover asked me too
<dutchie> i may still have it on my phone though
<joshuahoover> rye: the song was messed up for dutchie and 7d recommended he re-download...since that wasn't an option with the file there, i had him try deleting it
<rye> dutchie, erm, could you please quit rhythmbox and then open it again to visit music store / My Downloads, i don't see the redownload request now :(
<rye> joshuahoover, since it looks like it is already broken, deleting it did not cause any harm, i suppose
<dutchie> banshee here
<dutchie> but ok
<joshuahoover> rye: that was my thought, sorry if i messed things up more!
<dutchie> ok, redownload requested
<rye> joshuahoover, no, usually it works, dutchie, are you sure there is no "B********" in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ (then purchased from ubuntuone / Rammstein, etc?)
<dutchie> rye: i checked after i deleted it and it had definitely gone
<dutchie> it's there now i just requested a re-download
<rye> dutchie, so it got redownloaded ?
<dutchie> yep
<rye> dutchie, is it also broken?
<dutchie> just checking now
<dutchie> yes :(
<dutchie> hmm, the song Liebe Ist Für Alle Da seems to be corrupted too
<rye> dutchie, ok, could you please run md5sum on that file ?
<dutchie> http://pastebin.com/a9Y0Zfdy
<rye> joshuahoover, i've got that file directly and the md5sum is different from what dutchie has, including crc and sha1sum from dld logs... either 7d has multiple copies of the files in some kind of roundrobin server setup where some of them are corrupted :-/
<joshuahoover> rye: very strange
<dutchie> could my changing the metadata have affected this?
<dutchie> play counts and so on
<dutchie> B******* is fine now, but i still have a corrupted Liebe Ist Für Alle Da
<joshuahoover> rye: if dutchie changed the metadata then the md5sum would be different, no?
<rye> joshuahoover, yep, that could change it, but in 7d logs the sha1sum is 7eba8715353afc5fc7788ce622e992c64b392543, whereas in the download I've got it is 524fbf1aa673e54f53c61a58a2e46e0008d1bf12
<joshuahoover> rye: strange, i'm going to let 7d know about this...writing email now
<rye> joshuahoover, please wait, doing final checks with dutchie to find out what's wrong, we have too many unknowns now to blame 7d
<joshuahoover> rye: k, have the email written in case :)
<rye> joshuahoover, it would be great to have that as a template
<joshuahoover> rye: a template for corrupted songs whose sha1sums don't match????
<rye> joshuahoover, yes, right... okay, testing on another file
<joshuahoover> rye: this is the first i've seen of this kind of problem
<rye> dutchie, do you have lyrics extension enabled?
<dutchie> i think so
<rye> dutchie, because bug #586174 claims that this can happen
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586174 in banshee-community-extensions (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 4 other projects) "Banshee corrupts certain music files (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 65)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586174
<dutchie> yes, i do
<dutchie> but fix released?
<rye> dutchie, well, the plugin now respects the 'write medata' setting, does not know whether it started working properly
<rye> ok, i am starting banshee.
 * rye wears helmet and got a fire extinguisher
<rye> dutchie, do you have banshee-extension-lyrics installed ?
<dutchie> yes
<rye> ok, see you all later tomorrow
<rye> or today, depending on TZ
#ubuntuone 2010-11-10
<skumara> ubuntu one is not connecting to cloud in ubuntu 10.10. when open it freezes for long time and the setup screen sso does not appear. anyone can help?
<achiang> hello, i've read the FAQ, but can't seem to figure out how to sync files outside of ~/Ubuntu One. i wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that i'm using maverick + unity
<achiang> right-clicking a folder in nautilus does not show any options to sync with U1
<achiang> plz halp? honk honk. :)
<duanedesign> achiang: hello
<duanedesign> achiang: if you open nautilus do you find their are still no Ubuntu One options?
<duanedesign> i am not in unity at the moment...
<duanedesign> achiang: if all else fails you can use the command line and the u1sdtool to sync folders outside ~/Ubuntu One
<jdobrien> duanedesign, hello
<duanedesign> hello jdobrien
<jdobrien> duanedesign, I just wanted to let you know...we've found why there's been problems with moves when there are large directory trees
<jdobrien> duanedesign, working on fixes now...now sure when it will land in production
<duanedesign> jdobrien: i was just reading the conversation about the moves from this morning :)
<duanedesign> thats good news
<jdobrien> duanedesign, very frustrating
<psypher246> hi u1 team, fw days ago there was a link to a page on how to install the latest u1 via ppa, what is that link again, i can't find anywhere
<psypher246> faq qorthy question
<psypher246> worthy*
<psypher246> honk
<duanedesign> psypher246: hello
<psypher246> howzit duane, i literally just found it
<psypher246> ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<psypher246> gonna update on a second pc to see if the bug i picked up persists
<duanedesign> that is it
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<duanedesign> is an easy way to add the ppa.
<duanedesign> .5
<psypher246> do u know if the traffic shaping bug has been ficed? noone responded to my bug report a few weeks back
<psypher246> yeah i know
<duanedesign> do you happen to have the bug number handy?
<duanedesign> i think that bug has been fixed. I do not know if it has been backported yet.
<psypher246> there was a response, but after supplying requestde details nothing happened: 634013
<psypher246> but if i'm running the PPA it should be fixed then?\
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> bug 634013
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 634013 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/634013 is private
<psypher246> hmm after adding ppa
<psypher246> Reading state information... Done
<psypher246> The following packages have been kept back:
<psypher246>   libubuntuone-1.0-1 python-ubuntuone python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client
<psypher246>   ubuntuone-client-gnome
<psypher246> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<psypher246> and ubuntone indicator is failing now
<duanedesign> what version of Ubuntu?
<psypher246> lucid
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> are the five it is holding back the ubuntu one packages?
<duanedesign> oh wait
<duanedesign> i see it
<psypher246> this worked fine on my laptop
<psypher246> weird
<psypher246> weird
<psypher246> can't upgarde cvia cli
<psypher246> but update manager works fine???
<duanedesign> psypher246: try installing them one at a time. sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client
<psypher246> it's done
<psypher246> wtf?
<psypher246> make no sense
<psypher246> now indicator opens
<psypher246> god i wish someone would for once and for all fix this damn ubuntu keyring from coming up every time you chnage your desktop password. sometime ubuntu's regressions kills me
<psypher246> duanedesign: looks like shapings working now
<duanedesign> ok great
<psypher246> duanedesign: well working on 32bit, need to confirm on 64 as well
<psypher246> gonna test for a hwile still and doible confirm
<bac> Q: my phone sync polluted my contact lists by creating lots of duplicates.  is there a way using the web to delete them all and start over, syncing again from the phone?
<psypher246> duanedesign: if the ubuntuone indicator says meta: 90 items, content 3134, it';s not actually downloading yet hye, it's still busy syncing meta data?
<duanedesign> yes psypher246
<duanedesign> it will not get to the content until the metadata is done
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> good day mr rye
<duanedesign> The weather is really nice right now where i am. Summer is finally starting to give way to cooler weather
<rye> duanedesign, hm, i can say the same
<rye> duanedesign, summer? Hm, 19 degrees celsius, and it is nearly winter here, according to the calendar :)
<duanedesign> rye: ahh. Pretty close, it is 16c here
<duanedesign> but the sun has not come up yet
<duanedesign> rye: was talking to [j]dobrien last night. It sounds like he has the move bug figured out and working on a fix
<achiang> duanedesign: correct, if i open nautilus, there are no U1 options.
<rye> achiang, that may mean that nautilus extension found no syncdaemon running and decided to leave nautilus alone, you may try restarting nautilus - nautilus -q
<achiang> rye: hm, what package provides syncdaemon?
<rye> achiang, ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome provides the plugin for nautilus an ubuntuone-preferences
<achiang> rye: ok, i do have those packages installed, but i don't see syncdaemon running
<rye> achiang, you may want to start ubuntuone-preferences from MeMenu and see whether it works
<achiang> rye: that helped, thanks.
<achiang> rye: hm, is there something about syncing folders on an external drive that doesn't work?
<rye> achiang, the official answer to that is "No, currently you can only select to synchronize folders inside your home directory. "
<achiang> rye: ok, thanks.
<achiang> makes U1 a little less useful for me. who wants to store large amounts of data in $HOME these days?
<beuno> achiang, the huge vast majority of people stores large (all?) their data in $HOME  ;)
<beuno> starting by the fact that it's the default in the installer
<achiang> my mental model of U1 is, "oh good, i have a place to backup my files into the cloud". my files are backed up locally on an external drive. i don't think that is a crazy use case
<beuno> achiang, it isn't crazy, it's just not one of the primary use cases, so we haven't gotten around changing things to work outside of the home directory
<achiang> beuno: ok, i guess that's fair enough. thanks for the help.
<beuno> achiang, but I'll make sure mattgriffin knows about it  :)
<achiang> :)
<mattgriffin> achiang: we've found that it's difficult to convey to users that u1 is not backup. it is sync. add a file to your desktop, it gets added to u1 (and all other syncing computers). remove a file from your desktop, it gets removed from u1 (and all other syncing computers). different than what most people think of as backup.
<achiang> mattgriffin: maybe it's difficult to convey because users want it to be backup.
<achiang> certainly that's what i want it for. why would i need the same 20GB synced around to all my various machines? if i have several machines, i've probably already figured out how to network them and get them talking to each other
<mattgriffin> achiang: that's the issue though. for most people, keeping track of 20 GB of data (files, contacts, notes, and bookmarks) on multiple machines is not that easy.
<achiang> but anyway, i don't mean to debate your design philosophy here. i got the answer to my technical question (my use case isn't valid for u1, so don't do that), so thank you to the folks who helped.
<mattgriffin> achiang: it's good to get feedback from users. thanks!
<achiang> mattgriffin: yeah, but wasn't there some report that said the vast majority of files stored in U1 are music files, and not really contacts, notes, bookmarks?
<mattgriffin> achiang: haven't seen anything like that
<mattgriffin> achiang: that could be the b/c of the problems we had in the past with syncing contacts
<mattgriffin> s/the/true
<achiang> from the little that i've played with dropbox (on windows), they seem to have a similar model. only files in Dropbox\ are synced
<achiang> so at least U1 are no worse than the market leader. :)
<mattgriffin> achiang: yeah. i think they also follow symlinks... something we've considered by haven't quite figured out technically
<mattgriffin> achiang: based on what you know about Ubuntu One sync, how does it differ from backup for you? what extra benefits do you get from a backup solution?
<achiang> mattgriffin: well, i'm a technical user, so when you say to me, "it's sync, not backup" i immediately grok what you're saying. i really wonder about non-technical users though, the ones that ubuntu are trying to reach.
<achiang> on my machine, i have a relatively small SSD - 60GB, and it's filled with ubuntu development tarballs. my music, photos, etc. are on an external drive (2TB)
<achiang> the size difference is one thing; but it also makes sharing with Windows a little easier
<mattgriffin> achiang: having that data on an external drive?
<achiang> obviously windows can't read ext? and i don't entirely trust linux to read/write ntfs
<mattgriffin> heh. ok
<achiang> yes, i dual boot into windows on occasion. linux support for raw photo editing is still.... poor.
<achiang> also, while i do have multiple machines, the secondary machines are really test machines. i don't need files from my primary machine synced onto them
<mattgriffin> achiang: gotcha
<achiang> i'm a chromium user, and i found a little checkbox that says, "sync bookmarks across machines". it just seems to work, and that cured pretty much 95% of the pain i was having with multiple machines
<mattgriffin> achiang: yeah. that's pretty cool
<achiang> there are occasionally things that might be nice to sync up: ssh keys, dot files, etc. and i can see U1 being really nice for that. but i long ago rolled my own solution with a git repo and a script that creates symlinks to from my real dot files to their appropriate spots in $HOME
<mattgriffin> achiang: so with your multiple machines, having the files physically on them isn't that important. but more just generally having access to them (or some of them on occasion) is helpful?
<achiang> that way, if i edit a dotfile in $HOME, it actually shows up in git diff in the repo; i know i need to push that change somewhere to keep it
<achiang> mattgriffin: yes, i think that would be a fair way to characterize it.
<achiang> mattgriffin: to answer your original question, i guess my mental model of U1 is "user friendly rsync, for a subset of directories you care about"
<achiang> that's how it's different from backup to me
<mattgriffin> achiang: ok. with that difference, what else does backup give you?
<achiang> mattgriffin: well, the reason i started asking these questions is because i actually was quite excited to play with the mobile streaming feature. i bought a few albums from U1MS, and it was nice to stream them from the cloud onto my android app
<mattgriffin> cool
<achiang> so my next thought was, "oh goodie, now i just want to copy a few mp3s from my external drive to U1 so i can stream them too"
<mattgriffin> achiang: gotcha. so drag and drop what you wanted to have access to from your mobile phone
<achiang> right. and the limitation of files in $HOME was a little annoying (but again, as a technical user, i understand and appreciate that there are philosophical and technical reasons you don't support that)
<mattgriffin> achiang: ok. this is really helpful
<achiang> i guess from a design standpoint, it's a tricky issue. what if machine A has an external drive, with path /media/MyDrive and you *backup* folder Foo to U1. then you want to sync machine B that doesn't have the drive. where does Foo get downloaded to?
<achiang> b:/Ubuntu One/Foo i guess would work
<achiang> otoh, as a user, i'm thinking, "I paid for X GB of storage. does it really matter where on my hard drive that data exists before it goes into the cloud?"
<achiang> i would think, "as long as I stay within my storage limits, I should be able to copy whatever I want, from wherever I want into there"
<mattgriffin> achiang: right
<dobey> heh
 * dobey reads the backlog about "syncing" random files
<nessita> hey rye, does this bug #673368 ring a bell for you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673368 in ubuntuone-client "latest ubuntuone is unstable and does not autoconnect on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673368
<nessita> rye: looks like a mismatch between u1client and ussoc
<nessita> rye: are we even providing ussoc for Lucid? I would say no, but this user installed a particular PPA (the beta PAA I think?)
<rye> nessita, we have stable ppa with goodies from maverick for Lucid, need to check whether sso is there
<nessita> rye: could you please? thanks!
<dobey> sso is in the stable ppa
<rmcbride> yes it is
<rmcbride> (2 hours later)
<jderose> Ask Amber Graner about UbuntuOne :) http://cdn.novacut.com/ask-me-about-ubuntuone.oga
<jderose> aquarius: ^^
<aquarius> jderose, heh! when was that? the Friday night party?
<aquarius> I missed that :)
<jderose> aquarius: yeah, right before the Hallelujah song.  pretty sure you were there, just not all there.  :)  nor was i.
<duanedesign> :
<duanedesign> :)
<aquarius> I was there; I remember Rebecca singing. Must have missed the U1 plug :P
<jderose> aquarius: i also put up the entire Allstars audio and a bunch of video clips: http://blog.novacut.com/2010/11/uds-hallelujah-video-lets-help-graner.html
<waltercool> i have a question, for NON-Ubuntu users... how can i access to my account? Can i get values as Amazon S3 for use s3fs?
<waltercool> (im using gentoo anyways)
<beuno> waltercool, no
<beuno> you can use the web ui
<beuno> there will be more and mor APIs exposed
<beuno> but for now it's either the Ubuntu desktop or the web
<waltercool> beuno, but exist a "FUSE" method for Ubuntu One?
<beuno> waltercool, no fuse method, no
<waltercool> beuno, and someone will exist? A client should be launched for "Linux", not just for Ubuntu ;)
<beuno> waltercool, we will not be building a universal client
<beuno> there's work going on for a windows client
<beuno> and there's work going on to provide APIs to access all your information
<beuno> but no universal client of any sort on our plate
<beuno> with those APIs, I guess anyone could do it
<waltercool> beuno, the API for windows client will be public? :)
<beuno> waltercool, the client is open source, yes
<waltercool> or is a generic API (using http)?
<beuno> you can in theory already build a client
<beuno> the ubuntu client is open source as well
<beuno> we're working on REST apis
<beuno> and making it easier
<beuno> but everything to build a client is out there
<beuno> there's also a project for an android client
<waltercool> beuno, the android client will work like u1sdtool?
<waltercool> i mean, a GUI handling u1sdtool?
<beuno> waltercool, no, it's a full-fledged client
<beuno> waltercool, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1
<waltercool> beuno, oh nice =D
<waltercool> beuno, my next celphone (i hope) will be an Android, and i really want use some u1 features (lisen my bought music on streaming) :)
<waltercool> good work anyways beuno ;) I would like see more features and giving a good lesson to Apple ;)
<karni> and the new version of AU1 will be much better ;)
 * beuno high-fives karni 
<beuno> how's it going?
 * karni \o beuno
<karni> beuno: I had to take a break for few days, but (!) I just came back home for 3 full free days, and I'm planning to dedicate my time to that
<karni> beuno: from the dashboard, I made a neat services page that shows status of all services related to U1
<beuno> karni, awesome
<beuno> where did you leave things?
<karni> beuno: rephrase that please ^ ^
 * karni didn't quite get the question ;)
<beuno> karni, last time I saw, you where working on the build system with CardinalFang
<karni> oh you mean that
<beuno> did you manage to get beyond that and start refactoring?
<karni> beuno: as far as I remember, there ware just a few little tweaks for he's branch -- neat ant setup for everybody
<karni> beuno: I must say, I think I was supposed to fix something.. CardinalFang -- I was supposed to help you out with the ant setup, or have we finished that?
<beuno> I don't remember  :)
<karni> beuno: anyway, then I started to write stuff from scratch, layout stuff properly in different files, using XML more extensively (as advised by Android)
<karni> beuno: tomorrow I hope to write the content provider, which is basically the main guts (along with the sync client)
<karni> beuno: having that, the rest of UI should be relatively easy.
<beuno> karni, it's going to be awesome
<karni> beuno: I'm not talking much recently because I want to have things done first, and then report back when at least bigger part of it is ready.
<beuno> sure
<karni> beuno: so I'm also working on myself. do first, say later.
<beuno> I've been neck-deep in roadmap planning
<beuno> so just coming up for air today  :)
<karni> so yeah.. I've got 3 days now, so I hope to come up with some good piece of code :)
<karni> beuno: ah, I see :)
<beuno> this release is going to be awesome
<karni> I'll start tomorrow with reviewing CardinalFang's branch (so that we can merge, if it's all set), and get to that ContentProvider.
<karni> beuno: no doubt!
#ubuntuone 2010-11-11
<karni> I guess the faster I go to sleep, the faster I'll get up lol! been 9 hours on train today
<beuno> karni, ouch
<karni> beuno: so, take care and talk to you soon :)
<beuno> go away!
<karni> ^_^
<beuno> have a great night
<karni> tnx. night all!
<shane4ubuntu> u1 and OO.o don't seem to get along very well.  If I'm editing a document (I habitually save while editing) I end up with multiple conflicting files, and u1 starts to require more cpu, I find it best to shutdown u1 while editing docs.
<shane4ubuntu> I assume this shouldn't be considered normal
<Lunar_Lamp> I've seen the same issue as shane4ubuntu mentioned, though I didn't notice extra CPU.
<Lunar_Lamp> It just got frustrating, as I was editing a script and then saving it and running, but the permissions kept being changed to non-executable when it set up the conflicting files.
<rye> facundobatista, ^
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, at the moment, executable bit and modification time are discarded, there is a bug report about that, searching...
<Lunar_Lamp> rye: ok, no worries
<Lunar_Lamp> I know it's a new offering etc, so bugs are expected.
<Lunar_Lamp> I was able to work round it with minimal hassle.
<Lunar_Lamp> Just seeing the comment in here made me realise that I should probably mention it /o\z
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, that is not exactly a bug, the decision for omiting mtime and executable bit was done deliberately but I do not know why that was done exactly, therefore I poke facundobatista who knows about this decision more
<Lunar_Lamp> Fair enough, though the behaviour, as far as I was concernedwas buggy ;-)
<facundobatista> rye, AFAIK we don't synchronize metadata about the files (times, permissions, etc.) because we specifically leave it out of the first stage of the service, to consider it later, don't know if it will be considered later, or it will depend of people needs (I mean, is people asking for that? do we even have a bug about it?)
<facundobatista> rye, note that it's not plain dead to handle that information, as different systems store different metadata (and same metadata differently)
<rye> facundobatista, well, last mtime wins, and for execute bit, since we are Ubuntu-related more than Windows, that should be supported, I think
<facundobatista> rye, ok, I'm not opposing to it
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi.
<karni> hi CardinalFang !
 * CardinalFang looks for code that's outstanding./
<karni> CardinalFang: I was just about to push the branch and check it out
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll to that as soon as I finish one talk
<CardinalFang> Yes, found the build setup.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup
<karni> CardinalFang: one question -- if a bug is not related directly to purpose of one branch (say, your's was name refactor and ant setup), then we don't care about the bug in that particular merge proposal, right?
<karni> CardinalFang: I wanted to say, pull the branch and check it out. arghh. I forgot about what and when we left , so I'll get to that in 5 min
<CardinalFang> karni, I may not understand your question, but:  A branch should try to do one thing well and one thing only.
<karni> CardinalFang: perfect answer, thank you.
<karni> CardinalFang: so I should examine it only for correctes of ant setup :)
<CardinalFang> karni, Btw, I made a Android theme for use in all ubuntu-ish projects.  First application here:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-music/make-new-ubuntu-theme/revision/463
<CardinalFang> karni, review it for everything it changes.  It's my job to make the diff as clear and good as possible.
<karni> CardinalFang: w00t, awesome
<CardinalFang> karni, Ah, yeah, my branch changes a lot.  I violated my own principle there, in changing a dozen small things.
<CardinalFang> Sorry.  :(
<karni> CardinalFang: no problem. I'll focus on ant setup, if that's fine (and I think it was), I'll vote for the merge
<karni> CardinalFang: lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup approved, good work Chad
<karni> building the project is now easy as cake for anyone
<karni> CardinalFang: question is -- how many reviews do Ubuntu project need by default, 3 ?
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone else have problems with OO.o and U1?  They don't seem to get along well for me.  When editing a document, U1 creates a lot of duplicate/conflicting problems, is this normal?
<karni> hi shane4ubuntu. never worked on OO under U1 folder, so I can't help
<shane4ubuntu> it isn't a big deal, more of an annoyance
<shane4ubuntu> ok, brb
<karni> shane4ubuntu: however, when I created a regular text document with gedit, I got a hidden dot file first, and that was quite messy at first with my AndroidU1 app that tried to already sync that.
<karni> somebody else might have something to say.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, appreciate it karni I will check back in a bit, I have mentioned it a few times here in the channel, but haven't gotten any responses
<shane4ubuntu> different times over the past week
<karni> I see :<
<karni> shane4ubuntu: maybe try directly with duanedesign or rye -- they're live knowledge bases about U1
<shane4ubuntu> karni, yes, I know, but I hate to bother them, they probably duck and hide when they see me log in.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, heeeey?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, conflicts, just a moment..
<rye> bug #631613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 631613 in ubuntuone-client "editing a file with gedit generates self conflicts (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631613
<CardinalFang> rye, I've seen it with "vim", fwiw.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, actually it is editing with OpenOffice, but probably same thing
<karni> hehehehh :)
<rye> CardinalFang, anything that does atomic "write new file, unlink old one, move file"
<karni> fix committed, nice
<rye> shane4ubuntu, what version are you running ?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, of U1 or OO.o?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ubuntuone-client
<shane4ubuntu> Version: 1.4.4.1-0ubuntu1
<karni> CardinalFang: so what's the drill, you need more reviews for merge?
<shane4ubuntu> is there a newer?
<rye> 1.4.5-0ubuntu1
<rye> shane4ubuntu, you may want to enable proposed updates
<CardinalFang> rye, vim doesn't make a temp file and rename it, fwiw.  Just open()+write()+close()
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, ok, let me do that and update u1
<rye> shane4ubuntu, and give that extensive test with OOo
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I work almost on a daily basis with OO.o and specifically in the udf
<rye> shane4ubuntu, okay, we have a bug report now we need to test that. I use OOo occasionally, my primary editor for everything is vim
<CardinalFang> karni, if you think it should be merged, I'll merge it.  I don't think anyone else needs to review it, at present.
<CardinalFang> karni, I see your Approval.  I'll merge now.
<karni> CardinalFang: please merge :) (or even better, teach me how you'll do that. bzr merge .. ?)
<karni> CardinalFang: ok
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I signed up for the bug you mentioned, is that fine to report there, or should I make a new one?
 * karni feeds the dog
<rye> shane4ubuntu, i believe it is, depending on the results
<CardinalFang> karni, "bzr branch" creates a new copy of some branch.  "bzr pull" will append to this copy new revisions that are on some remote branch, assuming there is nothing new here.  "bzr merge" will graft revisions on where there is no obvious "tip" of the revision tree, and ask you to commit the change to make a new tip.
<CardinalFang> karni, "bzr push" will send the local branch to some remote location.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, lol, hind sight is always 20/20. :)
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm going to "bzr push" this branch to the location that's the trunk of this project.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks for the detailed explanations
<shane4ubuntu> rye, here is the other problem I have noticed before two, when editing a doc with OOo, I get u1 using high cpu
<rye> ok, is there anyone using d-c backend for evolution contacts on maverick? Do you have some contacts you want to delete? What happens if you do delete the contact locally?
<shane4ubuntu> d-c?  I'm using evolution and have contacts, and am on maverick
<shane4ubuntu> rye ^^
<rye> shane4ubuntu, do you have some contact that is ok to be deleted from CouchDB ?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, some test one or something like this
<shane4ubuntu> yes, I put a few in there, but it isn't my primary place
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, I clicked on UbuntuOne addressbook, and it cannot connect??  odd.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, or create a new one for tests, that should not matter. Please create one and try to remove it.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, gotta run, be back in about 45min,
<shane4ubuntu> it wouldn't bring up the addressbook though
<rye> shane4ubuntu, okay, thanks! :)
<rye> shane4ubuntu, well, that's another issue... ok, will test in vm :)
<nessita> rye: ping
<nessita> rye: were you able to look the ussoc package info related to bug #673368?
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 673368 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/673368 is private
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok, I'm back but only for a few minutes.  It seems as though Maverick is riddled with problems, or at least Evolution is in Maverick, calendar isn't working right, so I'm not surprised about the contacts stuff.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, when I click on the addressbook I get this error: This address book cannot be opened.  This either means that an incorrect URI was entered or the server is unreachable.  Detailed error message:  Address Book does not exist
<shane4ubuntu> I love the detailed error message. :)  real detailed.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, do you have DesktopCouch records in seahorse?
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, not sure there, if you can explain how to know or see that.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, just open seahorse (System / Preferences / Passwords and Encryption Keys)
<shane4ubuntu> oh, seahorse (passwords and encryption) I wouldn't have made that connection, at any rate in there I have two UbuntuOnes
<shane4ubuntu> rye, and no DesktopCouch stuff.
<CardinalFang> karni, beuno, two minor changes for music streaming app:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/+activereviews
<rye> shane4ubuntu, I know how to fix that
<rye> shane4ubuntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/668409
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668409 in desktopcouch "Does not check for local auth entries in keyring if couchdb.html is present and parseable. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> One removes the configuration option for light/dark theme.  Use "Ubuntu" theme only now.
<CardinalFang> One fixes all compiler warnings at build time.
<karni> CardinalFang: looks like I'm late? 'Ubuntu One Android Music-Client has no active code reviews.'
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<karni> oh, I'm not a developer in U1M
<karni> CardinalFang: ↑
<CardinalFang> That shouldn't matter.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, rye how do I stop couch?
<CardinalFang> karni, anything here?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/+merges
<karni> CardinalFang: the maintainer is Ubuntu One Hackers, and I see 'no active code reviews' under that link you gave..
<rye> shane4ubuntu, /usr/lib/desktop-couch/desktopcouch-stop
 * karni checks
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, but all have status 'merged'
<karni> CardinalFang: last one is Ubuntu One Android Music-Client has no active code reviews.
<karni> oops
<karni> CardinalFang: lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-music/activities-show-container ⇒ lp:ubuntuone-android-music
<CardinalFang> karni, reload?
<karni> CardinalFang: site ( https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/+merges ) lists only already 'merged' status proposals.
<karni> CardinalFang: so it doesn't matter I'm not in U1Hackers?
<karni> beuno: do you see CardinalFangs merge proposal?
<karni> CardinalFang: wait, I got 2 mails
<karni> CardinalFang: got the mails, but hit: Not allowed here
<karni> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<karni> You are logged in as Michał Karnicki.
<shane4ubuntu> rye,  and to restart couch?  desktopcouch-service gives me a very odd bunch of errors, I tried starting it as normal user, not as sudo
<rye> shane4ubuntu, no, no sudo, odd bunch of errors? COuld you please pastebin them?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok, when I shut it down, I used root, however when I started it, I thought, try user first here are the errors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/530065/    Then I hit ctrl-c to close it.
<karni> beuno: looks like I can't review code for U1M project under Ubuntu One hackers.
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, erm, could you please stop it using regular user (desktopcouch is user-specific, so no need for root), then wait for 30 seconds (for zeroconf name to stop colliding) and then run again
<rye> shane4ubuntu, i mean then run desktopcouch-service again
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok
<CardinalFang> karni, sorry, this is beyone my ken.
<karni> CardinalFang: no problem :)
<karni> CardinalFang: one day guys might switch that to Ubuntu One Android hackers, or I might join Ubuntu One hackers, when I contribute more.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, Ok, I had already stopped it as user before you asked, so I restarted it, and seems same output, replication: We seem to be running already, or can't publish our zeroconf advert.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, oh, nevermind, seems to be running, ok, deleting contact on u1 addresses
<shane4ubuntu> rye, failed to delete contact - Other error
<rye> shane4ubuntu, awesome
<shane4ubuntu> right, I have permanently given my contacts away to u1!  :-0    :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I created a contact and that worked fine
<shane4ubuntu> ok, when I tried to delete that newly created contact, was not able to.
<shane4ubuntu> rye ^^^^
<shane4ubuntu> be back later.
<peppe84> hi. is possible delete all contact in one way?
<mandel> dotalchemy, ping
<shane4ubuntu> ok, how do I get rid of this sticky process???  shane    27018  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    Nov10   0:06 [ubuntuone-indic] <defunct>
<shane4ubuntu> kill -9 27018 doesn't cut it.
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, remember I said you could put ubuntuone-indicator in your .profile in the home directory, don't do it, bad idea. :)
<shane4ubuntu> I found the parent id of that defunct process and killed it, apparently it was my .profile, or something, logged me out immediately. :)
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: oh no :\
<duanedesign> rye: did you find the bug about executable and last mtime  data not being synced?
<AJenbo> hi, how do i view the content of my desktop-couch?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, NONONO, it supposed to be running from gnome-session-daemon controlled environment, and I will add the autostart option for next release!
<rye> duanedesign, i am afraid I have not
<duanedesign> rye: not a big deal
<duanedesign> rye: was just answering some questions on askubuntu and that issue came up
<AJenbo> i deleted some bookmarks and i need to see if they are still in the couchdb
<duanedesign> hello AJenbo
<AJenbo> hi
<AJenbo> some one in here showed me how to view the content of the couchdb from my browser, but i forgot how it works and can't find any thing on the net
<duanedesign> AJenbo: you can view your local CouchDB by putting this address in  FireFox (replacing USERNAME with your username) file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<AJenbo> duanedesign, thanks
<shane4ubuntu> rye, yes, I figured that out too. :)
<duanedesign> rye: think i found it bug 385511
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 385511 in ubuntuone-client "Permissions are not tracked (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 43)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385511
<AJenbo> Hi, when i try to open http://localhost:44749/_utils i get "could not connect"
<duanedesign> AJenbo: running file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html is not working?
<duanedesign> AJenbo: might try the steps here under 'Killing and Restarting Desktopcouch' http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<AJenbo> duanedesign, yeah that ju t forwared me to the none working page
<AJenbo> rebooting didn't solve it either
<duanedesign> AJenbo: usually happens when desktopcouch is not running. This command should start it:  dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<AJenbo> solved
<AJenbo> duanedesign, is there a good way of extracting content from couchdb?
<AJenbo> i want to extract all the book marks in to a list
<rye> AJenbo, use the url - http://localhost:$couchport/boomarks/_all_docs?include_docs=true
 * rye is not technically there
<AJenbo> rye, thanks, you missed a "k" ;)
<AJenbo> rye, i'm fairly good with javascript so should be able to handle the data in this format (json)
<rye> AJenbo, yup, that's the power of couchdb, actually, but we tend to hide that behind plugin layers :)
<AJenbo> :-)
#ubuntuone 2010-11-12
 * karni is still working on ContentProvider
<karni> verterok: hi :) I have one question if you're around. is node_id for one given file unique among all files in all volumes, or just unique in that volume? (the former would make my life a little easier)
<karni> verterok: hm, I think "Map<String, Map<String, FileInfoDelta>> NODES_BY_VOLUME" speaks for itself. node_id may not be unique between different volumes.
<verterok> karni: I'm cooking, so I might be gone as soon I smells something burning :p
<karni> verterok: hahah
<verterok> karni: it should be unique...but it's an implementation detail
<karni> verterok: I see. so I shouldn't depend on that
<verterok> karni: so, I'ld treat it as non-unique ;)
<karni> verterok: ok, thank you :)
<karni> verterok: bon apetit!
<verterok> karni: thanks!
 * verterok waves
<karni> verterok: I'll ge going soon. have a great afternoon!
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> hello rye
<duanedesign> rye: what are 'generations'?
<__lucio__> duanedesign, facundobatista, verterok or jdobrien will be able to tell you in detail. i would, but i have to run now.
<facundobatista> duanedesign, give me 10' to start a test, and I'll be with you
<duanedesign> thanks, no rush ill be on for awhile
<facundobatista> duanedesign, hola!
<facundobatista> duanedesign, so, 'generations' is a feature that allows the client to ask the server not "give me all the changes to these nodes with hashes X, Y, etc", but "give me all the changes from generation N"
<facundobatista> duanedesign, each change that any client does increases the generation by 1 or 2, depending on the operation
<facundobatista> duanedesign, so, SERVER_RESCAN is instantaneous now
<karni> duanedesign: that's why this new feature will be really useful on ubuntuone-android-files :) no need to rescan the contents, just ask once and you have all the changes.
<duanedesign> facundobatista: aha, ok thank you.
<facundobatista> duanedesign, any doubt, just ask!
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: can i post the screencasts you made about setting up U1 on 10.04 on screencasts.ubuntu.com?
#ubuntuone 2010-11-13
<kazade> hi guys, I've been having real problems with U1 lately. For some reason a few weeks ago it just stopped working (nautilus stopped showing ticks/refresh symbols) running u1sdtool -s would timeout, u1sdtool -q and u1sdtool -c would also timeout. After fiddling for ages I decided to create a new user account (a clean start) and I connected and it worked fine until I rebooted the PC, now the same thing is happening again!
<kazade> the only thing in syncdaemon.log is "2010-11-13 08:15:36,068 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading updated metadata" and every other file over the last few days also only has that 1 line
<kazade> ok, it just suddenly started working..
#ubuntuone 2010-11-14
<eds> hello
<eds> i need 200gb of storage could ubuntu do this for me?
<eds> ubuntu one*
<eds> ??????????
<afeickert> I added a 50 KB bzr repository to my sync folders... all the files are synced, but Nautilus claims it's still syncing
<afeickert> And other items that have been shared with me have not appeared yet
<afeickert> The cache log shows idle for quite a while now
<afeickert> Is this normal?
<maurizio__> xdcc send #38
#ubuntuone 2011-11-07
<JamesTait> Morning all! May your Monday be magnificent! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<facundobatista> Hola mandel
<rye> morning
<mandel> facundobatista, uh! what are you doing sooo early?
<facundobatista> mandel, I'm a bot
<facundobatista> mandel, have to do some errands in the afternoon
<mandel> facundobatista, oh, well, I'm usually alone at this time hehe
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<nessita> hello!
<mandel> nessita, good morning!
<gatox> nessita, hu
<gatox> hi
<nessita> gatox, mandel: hi! after email catch up, your reviews are my priority (FYI(
<nessita> ))
<Chipaca> nessita: hi there!
<Chipaca> nessita: can I sequester you for a minute or ten?
<mandel> nessita, ok, no worries, by the way I walways forget, mon and tue is bug fixxing or new features?
<nessita> mandel: new features, wed and thru is reviews and bug fixing
<nessita> Chipaca: sure!
<mandel> nessita, cool :)
<mandel> nessita, nevertheless there are a couple of need fixing that I'll be working until alecu arrives :)
<nessita> mandel: sounds good
<mandel> oh, and keep playing with my proxy set up + active directory (god I feel like a crapy sys admin :( )
<gatox> nessita, did you read my last e-mail about unicode?
<nessita> yes sir!
<nessita> gatox: I have some ideas, we'll need to talk about them
<gatox> nessita, ok!
<nessita> gatox: perhaps we invite Chipacaa and guillo
<gatox> nessita, ok, let me know :D
<gatox> brb....... need to restart
<nessita> gatox: can we mumble at 9:15 approx?
<nessita> gatox: so we can unblock you asap
<gatox> nessita, yes, no problem
<gatox> whenever you want
<nessita> gatox: yeah, I just want to finish breakfast and unread emails
<gatox> nessita, ah, ok, no problem
<nessita> standup!
<nessita> mandel, alecu, gatox: shall we?
<gatox> me
<gatox> oh.... now?
<gatox> nessita, alecu probably will be conected at 10:30
<gatox> and mandel maybe is eating right now
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok
<nessita> gatox: so at what time is the standup?
<gatox> 10:30
<nessita> I may be confused
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> I ran for nothing!
<gatox> :P
<gatox> i told you in mumble
<nessita> gatox: sorry, I misunderstood :-)
<gatox> nessita, i found a conflict in one of my branches, i just fixed.... all the others are ok
<nessita> ack!
<gatox> me
<gatox> nessita, mandel?
<nessita> me
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Test some possibilities to fix the unicode issues, Freaky Friday.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing unicode bugs (apply modifications according the mumble with nessita)
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: design sprint, UDS
<nessita> TODO: catchup! help gatox with unicode branch issues
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<nessita> mandel: ?
<nessita> no alecu?
<nessita> oh well, eom then
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<cjohnston> nessita: ping
<nessita> cjohnston: hi there!
<cjohnston> hey! I'm still having some issues.. My desktop is reporting that I have 10.8gb in my ubuntu one folder, however, the dashboard indicates 10.2gb
<cjohnston> (im not at home to do any testing from the desktop)
<cjohnston> ive run the rescan from the desktop and nothing changes
<nessita> cjohnston: what do you mean with "My desktop is reporting that I have 10.8gb"?
<nessita> cjohnston: the control panel, you mean?
<cjohnston> i have also run the script that compares files between local and the cloud, and it only reports that i have 1 file missing, which is a lock file, which isnt important
<cjohnston> no.. folder properties
<nessita> cjohnston: yes, we ignore some special files, such as openoffice lock files
<mandel> nessita, I though we have now the stand up?
<nessita> mandel: no, an hour ago
<nessita> mandel: did the time in .es changed?
<mandel> nessita, mierda! yes it did.. I hate DST :(
<nessita> mandel: the standup will keep being at 13:30 UTC
<mandel> nessita, ok, no problem, I set my alarm clock to utc..
<nessita> cjohnston: regarding the space used, the size may vary depending on the file system you use. For example, for files smaller than the filesystem minimal block the reported used space will be the whole block size
<mandel> nessita, god I hate this things..
<nessita> mandel: if that collides with your lunch, we can have it earlier, 1300 UTC
<cjohnston> right.. the lock file isnt important.. but between folder properties and the dashboard im still showing a .6gb difference.. which i doubt is lock files
<mandel> nessita, you guys do not change time this time of year, do you?
<nessita> mandel: never
<cjohnston> nessita: so a .6gb difference is possible? im on ext4
<nessita> cjohnston: right, that is because you may have several small files, or files that use 2.1 blocks, for example, but the reported size will be 3 blocks
<mandel> nessita, if you don't mind that would be appreciated..
<nessita> mandel: so, we basically should accommodate our standup to your mommy's lunch time? :-D
<nessita> mandel: at what time you head off for lunch?
<mandel> nessita, hahaha well is not my mother lunch time, but mine :P
<nessita> mandel: at what time you head off for lunch? (UTC please)
<mandel> nessita, I just had it, so I started like 30 mins ago
<mandel> nessita, but if it is a problem I can have lunh at a diff time
<nessita> so, at 14 UTC you have lunch?
<nessita> mandel: right now is 14:25 UTC
<mandel> nessita, yes, that is it
<nessita> gatox, mandel: I remembered that alecu has the day off, today
<nessita> mandel: so, 13:30 UTC (as currently is) will work for you?
<mandel> nessita, oh, true he told me, I forgot to!
<mandel> nessita, yes, it would I just did not think about the tdst change, it was my fault rather than anything else
<gatox> nessita, ack
<nessita> mandel: ok, so let s not change the standup time, ok?
<mandel> nessita, ok, and sorry for the misunderstanding
<nessita> mandel: no problem! glad we worked it out
<jdobrien> good morning u1 hackers
<nessita> hello jdobrien!
<jdobrien> mandel: did you find a way to use twisted with restful-u1?
<mandel> jdobrien, yes, got it working, but I had to stop because that is a friday only project :)
<jdobrien> mandel: cool
<jdobrien> mandel: if you share it, i'll see how i can work it in.. i want that to be windows compatible... unless you would like to propose a branch :)
<jdobrien> mandel: I'll file a bug against it :)
<mandel> jdobrien, I'll be working on it on friday and hopefully will send the results to ubunet :)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<gatox> lunch! brb!
<nessita> mandel: did you address  alecu's needs fixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015?
<mandel> nessita, on it, I'll me pushing by the end of the day
<nessita> mandel: also, windows tests are failing for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions/+merge/80237
<mandel> nessita, hm.. that is new, I'll take a look
<mandel> nessita, can you add in the MP the errors you are getting?
<nessita> mandel: already did! :-)
<mandel> nessita, uh, you are fast!
<mandel> launchapd is not :(
<mandel> launchapd is not :(
<mandel> nessita, gatox I might appear and disappear several times, I'm setting a dns server for the proxy stuff and when I reboot it everything goes from my network :P
<gatox> ack
<Doughy> I'm having an issue with U1. It says all my files are up-to-date, but I just changed a file and it will not upload.
<nessita> Doughy: what ubuntu one are you running? windows/linux? what version?
<Doughy> Linux
<Doughy> I'm not sure the version, but I believe it's the latest.
<Doughy> It's weird because it only uploads if I change another file
<Doughy> well wait, nevermind
<Doughy> I just added a new file and it uploaded immediately
<Doughy> So it's like the file I want to upload is stuck
<mandel> Doughy, is that file opened by an app, we make sure that we do not upload opened files (nessita if the event nany does work)
<Doughy> I do not have the file open currently. Maybe a var file is not getting removed correctly by the OS?
<nessita> Doughy: we're currently having an issue on the released client (which is not fixed in trunk but not released yet) where if an upload needs retrying, that process will fail
<nessita> Doughy: can you please try restarting your syncdaemon? (I can give you directions how to do so)
<Doughy> I know how
<Doughy> I'm restarting now
<Doughy> doing local rescan....
<nessita> Doughy: thanks, let me know how that goes
<mandel> nessita, the windows os that we support are XP x86, XP x64, Vista x86, Vista x64, 7 x86 and 7 x64, Natty and Oneric, right?
<mandel> nessita, I'm trying to set up all the os for the tests for proxy..
<nessita> mandel: officially we support windows 7 only, as far as I understand. And in linux, everything from Lucid to Precise
<mandel> nessita, really, just 7? hm.. well I get everything ready just to make sure everything is tested..
<nessita> mandel: yes, of course
<nessita> mandel: please note that linux is Lucid, Maverick, Natty, Oneiric and Precise
<elopio> nessita, do you mean we support only windows 7 for the proxy?
<mandel> nessita, ok, L -> P oh my.. this is going to be painful to test in everything
<nessita> elopio: nopes, we'll try to support xo and vista as well. But the official windows  version we support, is 7
<elopio> nessita, got it.
<elopio> mandel, if you help me to set up the proxy, I can give you a hand with the testing.
<mandel> elopio, I'm writting a wiki page (which alecu will review) with all the steps to set the network up.. but I'm also going to try if you guys in america can use my setup from spain.. is worth a try
<mandel> elopio, if it works you should be able to use any of the machines I've set up with a single account using active directory, and that includes all the above
<elopio> mandel, great.
<nessita> mandel: this has conflicts with trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995
<nessita> mandel: I will give all those 3 another pass tomorrow morning, so you have time to fix them
<Doughy> nessita, even after the restart of the syncdaemon, the file won't upload. It did give me a desktop notification saying that the files were uploading, but they never did.
<mandel> nessita, ok, I\ll make sure they are by the time you are up
<nessita> Doughy: do you know where the logs file are? could you please open a bug report, make it private, and attaching those logs?
<nessita> Doughy: I can help with whatever part of what I said is cryptic for you :-)
<jdobrien> nessita: I am getting the following error in control panel: Value could not be retrieved. (ServerError: (400, ('invalid_consumer_token_pair', 'Invalid consumer and token pair.')))
<jdobrien> nessita: however, my client syncs files fine
<nessita> jdobrien: how "old" are your credentials, approx?
<jdobrien> nessita: I do not know
<jdobrien> nessita: is it hard to reset them and create new ones?
<nessita> jdobrien: not all all, from the controlpanel, go to devices -> remove local token. The login screen will automatically appear
<jdobrien> nessita: same thing
<nessita> jdobrien: let's ask rye...
<nessita> rye: you around?
<jdobrien> nessita: you should see the error I get from deja-dup
<nessita> jdobrien: a 500?
<jdobrien> https://pastebin.canonical.com/55381/
<jdobrien> no
<jdobrien> nessita: I wonder if I have a borked install
<nessita> jdobrien: hum, no your install may be fine. That code does not work with our current nigthlies since we removed a deprecated SSO dbus service
<nessita> jdobrien: and that code is using it. Which in O is fine, since we have not removed in O, but in P
<jdobrien> I'll switch from nightlies then if you're going to break my system :)
<nessita> jdobrien: is duplicity the same as deja du?
<nessita> jdobrien: naha!
<nessita> jdobrien: I see the problem now: ubuntuone-couch is fixed in trunk, but apparently we're not building nightlies for it
<nessita> the error is exactly here:   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-couch/ubuntuone/couch/auth.py", line 75, in get_oauth_credentials     proxy.find_credentials(APP_NAME).iteritems())
<nessita> but is fixed on u1-couch trunk
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<jdobrien> nessita: it seems silly that it's using that method for credentials
<nessita> yeap
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> thisfred: hello! are you working today? (to know if I can bother you :-))
<thisfred> yep
<nessita> thisfred: so, is there any chance we SRU the fixes I landed in u1-couch for credentials management? or even better, can we have u1-couch build in nightlies?
<thisfred> I'm sure we can, the question is who has time to add it
<thisfred> adding it to the ppa is not hard with a recipe, or is it?
<nessita> thisfred: is not, afaik
<thisfred> nessita: I so wish we'd not called it u1couch though. Since all we'll be using it for is u1 auth
<thisfred> nessita: hmm, it is packaged daily already
<nessita> thisfred: it is? sorry I did not checked
<nessita> but... then...
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-couch/packaging-dailies
<thisfred> nessita: maybe the build wasn't triggered somehow?
<nessita> thisfred: perhaps, trying to check that
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/u1couch-dailies
<nessita> apprarently, last build is 2011-09-12
<thisfred> looks like it
<nessita> requesting one now...
<thisfred> and we should probably add P
<thisfred> Precise added
<jdobrien> nessita: so... I removed everything...then reinstalled without nightlies
<jdobrien> nessita: hopefully the metadata is backward compatable
<nessita> jdobrien: we're about to fix it in nigthlies!
<jdobrien> nessita: unfortunately, I can no longer install couchdb
<jdobrien> sorry
<jdobrien> ubuntuone-desktopcouch
<nessita> jdobrien: you can't as in you don't want to or you're having some other issue?
<jdobrien> nessita: when I click the button int he control panel, I get an error
<nessita> jdobrien: what does it say?
<jdobrien> nessita: aha!
<jdobrien>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jdobrien> desktopcouch-ubuntuone: Depends: python (>= 2.7) but 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 is to be installed
<jdobrien>                         Depends: desktopcouch (= 1.0.8-0ubuntu1) but 1.0.8+r283-15~oneiric1 is to be installed
<nessita> jdobrien: that smeells like our ppa, no?
<jdobrien> nessita: I disabled nightlies
<nessita> jdobrien: but this is certainly nightlies 1.0.8+r283-15~oneiric1
<jdobrien> nessita: there were traces of couchdb left over...i removed them and it installed
<jdobrien> nessita: hmm...still getting that error from deja-dup though
<nessita> jdobrien: I would guess there is a mismatch of version somewhere. I would recommend moving back to nightlies and waiting for us building the u1couch nightly package...
<jdobrien> nessita: I want to know what non-nightly users are getting so i can diagnose and error they are having
<nessita> jdobrien: oh, ok
<nessita> jdobrien: can you please paste the output of:
<nessita> apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client
<jdobrien> nessita: I just filed a bug against deja-dup ;)
<jdobrien> nessita: Installed: 1.5.0+r806-28~oneiric1
<nessita> jdobrien: that sso is from nightlies
<nessita> jdobrien: you do know that if you do not remove the package and reinstall it will not be downgraded from nightlies to the O version, no?
<jdobrien> i'll purge and resinstall that then too
<nessita> ok
<jdobrien> and apparently everything else too
<jdobrien> that's better: Setting up ubuntu-sso-client (1.4.0-0ubuntu1)
<nessita> yes!
<jdobrien> I should have used the magic... remove sourcedep and all it's crap
<nessita> gatox: ping
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: is this https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/connect-files/+merge/79611 ready for re-review?
<nessita> (I'm getting lint issues)
<gatox> checking....
<gatox> nessita, ahi le corro las tools
<nessita> gatox: I added the errors in the MP, JIC
<nessita> ok
 * nessita -> late lunch
<nessita> is hard to catch up after being away 2 weeks :-/
<gatox> :P
<gatox> EOD........ see you tomorrow
<nessita> bye gatox
<gatox> nessita, i fix the lint issue...... tomorrow morning that i start earlier, i will check again all my branches, and check all the things that you told me today one by one..... so if everything is ok, i will ping you as soon as you are online, ok?
<nessita> gatox: sounds perfect
<gatox> nessita, regarding unicode, i'm tracking some values that seems not to be using the functions that we define, but i'm not quiet sre where are they coming from.... but, i'll have it for tomorrow morning i'm sure
<nessita> gatox: ping me and I'll help if needed
<gatox> nessita, ok, thanks
<thisfred> joshuahoover: do we / should we have an Ubuntu One Google+ page? All the cool kids are doinit
<joshuahoover> thisfred: yeah, we will
<thisfred> kk :)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: oh, and if you can, please invent a "social network" that is it's own silo and has it's own set of unique APIs...we're in desperate need of those! ;)
 * jdobrien "parks" an Ubuntu One Google + page
<joshuahoover> jdobrien: thanks
<jdobrien> joshuahoover: I was kidding
<thisfred> joshuahoover: on it. Working title: 'thisnet'
<nessita> thisfred: LOL
<joshuahoover> thisfred: it's good, needs a missing vowel (or 2)
<jdobrien> thisfred: make sure you pick "this content is appropriate for...'Alcohol Related'"
<thisfred> thisnt
<nessita> ok, I'm eod'd
<nessita> bye all!
<thisfred> later nessita
<joshuahoover> thisfred: excellent
#ubuntuone 2011-11-08
<mandel> morning all
<mandel> !!
<rye> morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<gatox> hi
<nessita> hello all!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> nessita, I have not yet update the branches, sorry I got caught with some tests with proxies, will do it asap
<nessita> mandel: ack (I'm not in a hurry, but I guess you are :-))
<mandel> nessita, yes.. I need for hours per day.. or stop trying to do too many things
<gatox> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<mandel> nessita, did you talk with chipaca about the next windows release?
<karni> Morning!
<nessita> mandel: yes, we should have all the base code ready so ralsina releases first thing on Monday
<nessita> gatox, mandel: so please let's try to land the windows-installer branches connect-files (gatox) and put-migration-together (mandel) between today and tomorrow
<nessita> facundobatista: good morning!
<gatox> nessita, yes, i have more branches for the installer
<gatox> brb.... just a sec
<nessita> gatox: I would advice leaving network-detect outside from this release, since we did not properly QA'it
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<mandel> nessita, ok, that sounds like a plan, let me finish setting up kerberos and I'll make sure I fix those branches
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<nessita> mandel: thosw would mean one, right?
<sattu94> hi, i wanted to know what was the name of the ubuntu one native UI, for 10.10 Meerkat ?  I want to launch it from the command line.
<nessita> sattu94: hi there, the name is ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<gatox> nessita, i also have successful page..... that is trivial
<nessita> sattu94: oh wait, you mean maverick... that would be ubuntuone-preferences
<nessita> gatox: oh, right
<mandel> nessita, yes, plus the others I have to fix too :)
<nessita> mandel: right, but those are for the controlpanel, no?
<sattu94> nessita: thanks, i new the UI for natty was different from maverick
<mandel> nessita, better to do all of them, and I'm tired of fighting with the network setup ofor proxy testing..
<nessita> mandel: sure, do all, but we'll release only the put-migration-together in this release, the rest would be for the next onw
<mandel> nessita, ok :)
<gatox> nessita, good news! u1lint seems to be working for me! :D:D:D
<gatox> nessita, i'm uploding some fixes for connect-files
<nessita> gatox: what did you do? :-)
<nessita> I mean, how did you fixed it?
<mandel> gatox, is that in O
<mandel> ???
<gatox> nessita, really..... no idea
<gatox> mandel, yep.... in O
<mandel> gatox, \o/
<gatox> nessita, what we did last time help a lot... and now is working too in the branches that was not responding
<nessita> awesome
<gatox> nessita, so...... i can really say that connect-files is ready for review
<gatox> :P
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh that branch also has the fake backend refactor
<nessita> is ok
<sattu94> Hi, Ubuntu One seems to have generated a file called <name>.u1conflict.. what is this? It also seems to have removed some files that existed.
<mandel> sattu94, that means that there was a conflict in that file (changed in more than one machine)
<sattu94> mandel: hmm. Thanks.
<nessita> gatox: connect-files looks great!
<nessita> approved
<gatox> nessita, nice
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, how was the long weekend?
<alecu> good evening to you, mandel!
<alecu> mandel, great! except for Amelia who's been with high fever both last night and the previous one.
<alecu> mandel, but the weekend was very well spent :-)
<alecu> mandel, what about you? how are things going around here?
<mandel> alecu, that's bad luck, poor amelia :(
<mandel> alecu, I have been fighting with my stupid network set up, bu tI finally managed to get it working with AD using a bind dns server.. god I hate sysadmin work..
<alecu> mandel, she's mostly fine, doesn't look bad at all. She's only woke us up a few times demanding "water!"
<mandel> alecu, hehe so cute :P
<alecu> mandel, yup, it's a royal pain to get set up.
<mandel> alecu, major.. but I think I have everything I need for testing except the 7 and Vista machines, I'm waiting to get the new hardware to get those up and running
<sattu94> Are you Ubuntu One Devs?
<mandel> sattu94, yes :P
<nessita> hola alecu!
<sattu94> Nice!
<mandel> sattu94, although by the conversation.. it looks like we are windows devs :(
<alecu> mandel, we are both!
<alecu> mandel, you are getting new hardware?
<sattu94> No, I do know that Ubuntu One has support for Windows machines now.
<mandel> alecu, yes, the older desktop just has 2 cores and 4 gb of ram, so I'm using it for linux test machines and the win2003 server
<mandel> alecu, in the new one I'll add the 7 and Vista machines since they need more metal
<alecu> mandel, ?
<mandel> alecu, I also installed MNLO virtual machines for testing
<gatox> nessita, and this branch is ready too (and the one for this change from sso you already approve it): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/successful-page/+merge/79857
<mandel> alecu, lets say I wans running around the office taking apart pieces from old machines to get that running :P
<mandel> alecu, I have not had a propoer desktop in years
<alecu> mandel, :-)
<nessita> gatox: starting the review...
<alecu> mandel, I'm seriously considering the current one as the last desktop for me.
<alecu> mandel, next time I'm only buying the laptop dock
<gatox> nessita, now that u1lint is working for me.... i feel that the bidartios (code sanity measure unit) of my code are going to increase! :D
<nessita> gatox: NICE
<mandel> alecu, I was doing that until I started running vms, the macbook is not enough..
<mandel> alecu, but after the amount of work I've done with the lan I'm really happy, I love to be able to do ssh mandel@wolverine.marvel hehehe
<gatox> alecu, do you have time for a quick review?
<alecu> mandel, lol
<alecu> gatox, sure
<gatox> alecu, this one please :D https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/page-successful/+merge/79856
<mandel> alecu, I added AD, did you set up kerberos in a linux box?
<alecu> mandel, this is what I'm currently listening to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7-giPIzxzQ
<alecu> mandel, I didn't set up kerberos, no. Only NTLM auth
<mandel> alecu, ok, I have AD and will need to set up NTLM (I set up AD because there was a bug reported)
<nessita> gatox: on the successful=page there are conflicts from the latests landed branch (connect-files)
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhhhhhh fixing it right now
<alecu> mandel, I think we should be fine if you just use AD and I just use NTLM for our IRL tests, so I think that for now you should not worry installing a non-AD domain controller just to get NTLM
<mandel> alecu, ok, thx because setting the AD was a PITA and I don't want to go through the process of adding NTLM to the network..
<gatox> nessita, fixed and tested
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<mandel> nessita, we have the standup in 6 mins, right?
 * mandel is really bad with utc times and dst
<nessita> alecu: hi there! So, for tomorrow and Thru, which are bug days, I was hoping you could create branches to SRU the date/time adjustment all the way back to maverick, where we started using sso
<nessita> mandel: no, in 36 minutes\
<nessita> mandel: and you said you have lunch in 1 hour, right?
<mandel> nessita, yes.. joder mira que soy tonto..
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<mandel> nessita, I read 13:55 and understood 14:55 :P
<alecu> nessita, sounds reasonable. So, I should do it on all the sso -stable branches?
<nessita> alecu: well, yes. And also in all stable client, stavle protocol and stable controlpanel (yes, a lot of kinda-silly branches)
<nessita> alecu: I mark the affected stable released in the bug report: bug #692597
<nessita> marked*
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 140)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<nessita> alecu: so, basically, we should end up with one branch per series affected on each project :-/
<alecu> nessita, well... perhaps not *every stable* client and protocol branches, right?
<alecu> nessita, only the ones that use sso
<nessita> alecu: not every, no. Lucid stable branches, no, which are 2
<nessita> but, 4 for each (counting trunk) except the controlpanel that is 3
<alecu> nessita, ok, I'll take a look at which branches to fix tomorrow morning, and I'll ask you to review the branches once I've got the list to work on.
<nessita> alecu: sure! thanks :-)
<nessita> alecu: and BTW, I got you XL t-shirt!
<nessita> gatox: there was no M... I got a small instead, you may try it tomorrow
 * alecu makes a double inverted mortal
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure you'll like the t-shirt.... this year they are... different
<nessita> but anyway, here it's!
 * alecu makes a double non-inverted mortal
<nessita> lol
<gatox> nessita, jeje ok!! no problem
<gatox> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> gatox: needs fixing on succ-page due to lots of tets failures
<gatox> nessita, :S it was working here......
<alecu> nessita, the new t-shirt is the orange one with a rolled up pangolin in the front?
<alecu> nessita, http://randall.executiv.es/uds-p-8
<gatox> nessita, are you using the sso-successful-page branch to test it?
<nessita> gatox: I guess so, let me confirm. Did you see the trace?
<gatox> nessita, not yet...... opening..... but i ran the test in windows and linux
<nessita> alecu: yes, but is not orange with the white pangolin, but light grey with an orange pangolin. Let me upload a picture...
<alecu> nessita, gatox: have you guys seen this while running the -sso tests? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/731999/
<nessita> alecu: looking
<gatox> yep
<nessita> alecu: yes, a setUp or tearDown is not calling yield super()
<gatox> alecu, ^
<nessita> alecu: http://ubuntuone.com/0zpwRTLflGln7y16DIsPpf
<alecu> nessita, nice, thanks!!!!
<nessita> alecu: that's *your* t-shirt :-P
<alecu> nessita, yes, it's "different"
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> "special", we calli it
<gatox> jeje
<alecu> nessita, as in "la fuerza del cariño" special
<alecu> nessita, thanks a lot anyway! I'm back to reviewing your branches :-)
<nessita> alecu: my branches?
 * nessita has no branch on review atm
<alecu> nessita, yes, I'm lifting the embargo placed on your branches after the 25000 lines one.
<nessita> ah!!!
<nessita> LOL
<nessita> gatox: seems like I m not using the proper SSO. I trusted the nightlies will have the  code, but uploads  has been failing (see https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/sso-dailies)
<gatox> nessita, but sso-successful-page is not merged yet
<nessita> gatox: is not? BU! my bad
<nessita> sorry
<nessita> I approved it like weeks ago, no?
<alecu> gatox, please change the comment that says """Setup the mocker dbus object tree.""". We should not say the bad word "mocker" on tests that do not use that module.
<gatox> yes, but still needs another approval and i was waiting to have both
<gatox> becase they are realted
<gatox> alecu, ack!
<alecu> gatox, this docstring is weird:
<nessita> gatox: right, but sso can land without depending on anything, no?
<alecu> """Return a deferred that when fired, will return True if the
<alecu>     machine is online."""
<gatox> nessita, yes, you are right.... alecu is reviewing it right now
<alecu> gatox, if the docstring needs to have two parts, then the first one should be a sentence by itself.
<gatox> alecu, fixing it
<alecu> gatox, that's the rule. But I think this one could be much shorter
<nessita> alecu: he's reviewing network-dected, no?
<alecu> nessita, yes, alecu is reviewing that.
<nessita> gatox: stop lying :-D
 * alecu hides
<gatox> alecu, are you reviewing page-successful?
<alecu> gatox, ah, right.
<nessita> gatox: wasn't mandel doing that one?
<alecu> gatox, I'm reviewing page-successful. But the changes show that too.
<gatox> nessita, nop.... i ask alecu if he can review it above.....
<nessita> gatox: ahhhh seems like you merged a branch in that one without setting the pre-requisite?
<alecu> gatox, probably I didn't branch the dependencies branch
<nessita> gatox: though, the page-success should not depend on network-detect
<nessita> gatox: in fact, unless you say otherwise, it should not depend, so we can release page-success without network-detect
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhhh you are right......
<alecu> nessita, right. This branch is not marked as depending on the other one.
<gatox> :S
<nessita> as far as I know it should not depend on nothing
<nessita> gatox: is the dependency needed?
<gatox> nessita, no..... that probably was a mistake
<nessita> gatox: could you please revert that? I advice using, inside page-success, bzr diff --old=../trunk --using=meld
<nessita> and remove the changes that are not relevant
<nessita> me
<nessita> mandel: now yes, standup!
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, ack.....
<gatox> me
<nessita> alecu, mandel, standup?
<mandel> nessita, me
<mandel> me
<nessita> DONE: catch up with Cheepaca, long talk with gatox re: unicode issues, proposed stable branch for bug #872924 and bug #884959, reviews, emails, made stable-2-0 branch of windows installer plus released 2.0 tarball, updated all the bug reports
<nessita> TODO: bug #887150, reviews, teaching duties
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 19) (dups: 3) (heat: 110)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884959 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ActionQueue does not reset tempfile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887150 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: test failure at tests.syncdaemon.test_action_queue.TestZipQueue.test_compress_gets_compressed_data (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887150
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed Branches, tracking more unicode bugs in u1-client
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix sso-successful-page branch, fix the string that are not properly encoded in u1-client.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Continued configuring network for proxy testing. Created a bind9 dns server so that machines can be reached by name, added and active directory to network auth, added an Windows server 2003 with a ISA server. Installed Xp 64 and Xp 32 machines for client testing with proxy.
<mandel> TODO: Document all the above for some other poor soul to follow. Fix MP proposals according to review. Find if I have a static IP for my network, if I do, test with some other member of the team if the can use my proxy set up.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but I'm not sysadmin for a reason
<mandel> alecu, go?
<alecu> DONE: took a long weekend off
<alecu> TODO: bug #884968
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884968 in ubuntu-sso-client "common proxy-aware web client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884968
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
 * mandel lunch + walk dog
<gatox> alecu, this branch is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/page-successful/+merge/79856 i removed the things from network detect
<gatox> lunch!..... brb
<nessita> ok, I'm gone to the uni
<nessita> gatox_lunch: see ya tomorrow IRL :-)
<jdobrien> nessita: sounds like a rap song
<nessita> jdobrien: lol
<jdobrien> 'i'm goin to the uni...the uni...the uni...
<jdobrien> get me teach on at the uni...the uni...the uni
<nessita> jdobrien: I can't picture you rapping, though I'm trying
 * nessita -> gone
<nessita> bye!
 * mandel re-walks dog
<facorreia> Hello
<facorreia> i have two issues with u1, any one can help ?
<facorreia> any one ?
 * gatox is tracking the damn bug.... i almost have it!
<Tivale> Hey
<Tivale> I'm trying to work out how to change the location of Ubuntu One folder
<Tivale> but the bugger's giving me a hard time
<Tivale> Can anyone give me a hand?
<duanedesign> hello Tivale
<duanedesign> Tivale: Youcan not change the location but you can sync any folder in your users Home directory
<Tivale> Darn
<Tivale> Is there any chance this option will be introduced later on?
<Tivale> In any case, I'll just use my home directory
<Tivale> Cheers!
<duanedesign> Right. You can not sync folders outside of Home
<duanedesign> That likely will not change on ubutnu. Not sure about Windows
<Tivale> fingers crossed for windows then
<rakshasa> Anyone having problems connection to UbuntuOne service being unavailable?
<duanedesign> hello rakshasa
<rakshasa> Hello
<rakshasa> ?
<duanedesign> let me check
<rakshasa> It does allow me to verify my account, but just can't connect
<duanedesign> rakshasa: if you run this command in a terminal what do you get -  u1sdtool -s
<rakshasa> State: READY
<rakshasa>     connection: Not User With Network
<rakshasa>     description: ready to connect
<rakshasa>     is_connected: False
<rakshasa>     is_error: False
<rakshasa>     is_online: False
<rakshasa>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> rakshasa: can you run the command -  u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> wait about a minute and run the u1sdtool -s command again
<rakshasa> Waiting ...
<duanedesign> :)
<rakshasa> My whole //TODO list is on Ubuntu One so if I can't get it to work nothing will get done ever again
<rakshasa> State: READY
<rakshasa>     connection: Not User With Network
<rakshasa>     description: ready to connect
<rakshasa>     is_connected: False
<rakshasa>     is_error: False
<rakshasa>     is_online: False
<rakshasa>     queues: IDLE
<rakshasa> Status has not changed :s
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> rakshasa: could you pastebin your syncdaemon.log file
<duanedesign> it is located at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> it could have file names in it so if you would feel better emailing it to me you can do that
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:13,740 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - loading updated metadata
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:13,741 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - INFO - initialized: idx_path: 1, idx_node_id: 0, shares: 1
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:13,742 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.GeneralINotProc - INFO - Ignoring files: ['\\A#.*\\Z', '\\A.*~\\Z', '\\A.*\\.py[oc]\\Z', '\\A.*\\.sw[nopx]\\Z', '\\A.*\\.swpx\\Z', '\\A\\..*\\.tmp\\Z']
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:13,746 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - INFO - HashQueue: _hasher started
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,416 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - INFO - DBusInterface initialized.
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,416 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - Using '/home/rakshasa/Ubuntu One' as root dir
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,416 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - Using '/home/rakshasa/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon' as data dir
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,416 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - Using '/home/rakshasa/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares' as shares root dir
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,416 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'INIT'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User Not Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=1 miss=1) ----
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,417 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - Local rescan starting...
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,417 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - INFO - start scan all volumes
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,419 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - INFO - processing trash
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,419 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - Local rescan finished!
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:38:14,419 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - hash queue empty. We are ready!
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:40:14,417 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=4 miss=1) ----
<rakshasa> 2011-11-08 22:42:14,417 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'READY'  (queues IDLE  connection 'Not User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=4 miss=1) ----
<rakshasa> 2011-11-0
<cjohnston> thats one way of doing it
<cjohnston> rakshasa: paste.ubuntu.com   please
<duanedesign> sorry i should of elaborated on what pastebin was
<rakshasa> Yes what is a pastbin
<duanedesign> rakshasa: it is a way to share large amounts of teext on IRC
<duanedesign> you copy and paste in to the winsow at http://paste.ubuntu.com and click post and it gives you a url that you post here
<duanedesign> rakshasa: was that the whole log?
<rakshasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732585/
 * duanedesign looking
<rakshasa> ps -C ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rakshasa> Its running
<duanedesign> rakshasa: ok. Could you try the command -   sudo killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duanedesign> then - /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<duanedesign> that will give us a little more verbose logs
<duanedesign> after you run the seconf command open the Ubuntu One Control Panel and click 'Connect'
<duanedesign> second*
<rakshasa> Lol seems im unable to, I get the message that another instance is running
<duanedesign> might need to run - sudo killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duanedesign> again
<rakshasa> Done that
<rakshasa> WHen i check for process:  ps -C ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rakshasa> No process is active
<duanedesign> rakshasa: are you running Ubuntu 10.10 maverick?
<rakshasa> LTS
<duanedesign> rakshasa: might try running -  ps aux | grep ubu
<duanedesign> see if their are other Ubuntu One processes
<rakshasa> Yeps
<duanedesign> maybe ubuntuone-login
<rakshasa> Other processes
<rakshasa> Yes
<duanedesign> try killing those
<duanedesign> see if that lets you run:   /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<rakshasa> Still get the message that another instance is running
<duanedesign> that is strange
<rakshasa> Indeed it is
<duanedesign> rakshasa: if you could would you fil out a support ticket and in the morning when more of the developers are around i can get more eyeballs on your issue
<duanedesign> rakshasa: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<rakshasa> Yes I will do that
<duanedesign> that basically sends me an email
#ubuntuone 2011-11-09
<duanedesign> rakshasa: You are behind a proxy?
<rakshasa> Yes but never had an issue with it
<duanedesign> unfortunately Ubuntu One currently does not work behind a proxy
<rakshasa> I'll try some stuff myself and If it works I will close ticket
<rakshasa> But gotta go now
<rakshasa> Tnx for the support
<duanedesign> ok, cheers
<duanedesign> anytime
<keithclark> I am logging into a remote machine to see why my ubuntu one does not seem to be syncing up properly on it.  It did a u1sdtool -s and I get State Ready, not online and connection:  Not User With Network.  What is wrong?
<keithclark> I am having a hell of a time getting my one machine to sync up properly.  Anyone around to offer help?
<keithclark> ls
<keithclark> It just won't seem to sync up
<keithclark> It is running 11.10, is this a problem?
<keithclark> Anyone here?
<keithclark> duanedesign, are you around?
<keithclark> Is there a naming convention that will not be shared?
<keithclark> Hello?
<keithclark> This is a paid service and this is the best help available?
<keithclark> Is there a secret door for paid support????
<keithclark> Wow, asking a question about Ubuntu One gets completely ignored on #ubuntu and also here....strange
<beuno> keithclark, I'm sorry, we don't have 24hs support
<beuno> the core hours are specified in our support page
<beuno> from what I can see, U1 thinks you don't have a network
<beuno> I am not sure what it could be, the service is working fine
<keithclark> beuno, so if paid for, only limited hours support is offered?
<beuno> keithclark, yes, like 99% of all services, they don't have 24/7 support
<beuno> we cover a huge range of time, but there's an 8 hour gap
<beuno> there should be someone around in about 5 hours
<beuno> in the mean time, I'd suggest filing a bug with your logs
<beuno> they will pick that up then
<keithclark> I don't have 5 hours
<beuno> or email the support address
<beuno> keithclark, this is a stock Ubuntu 11.10?
<keithclark> beuno, yes, being accessed remotely via ssh
<beuno> keithclark, and "u1sdtools -c" doesn't connect it?
<beuno> it gets the connection info from Network Manager
<keithclark> connects, doesn't sync
<beuno> maybe that it isn't enabled if you're accessing remotely?
<beuno> 21:08 < keithclark> I am logging into a remote machine to see why my ubuntu one does not seem to be syncing up properly on it.  It did a u1sdtool -s
<beuno>                     and I get State Ready, not online and connection:  Not User With Network.  What is wrong?
<keithclark> Yes, same directory synced fine earlier
<beuno> I guess that's old
<keithclark> beuno, yes, that cleared itself up
<beuno> so, what do the logs say?
<beuno> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<beuno> alternatively, you can try disconnecting and reconnecting with -q and then -c
<keithclark> beuno, done that 5 times
<keithclark> I see this over and over:
<keithclark> 2011-11-08 23:16:58,699 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues IDLE  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 0; hash: 0) ----
<beuno> keithclark, that means everything is up to date
<beuno> as far as Ubuntu One can tell
<keithclark> Well it is not
<jdobrien> keithclark: when you say it is not, what is not synced?
<keithclark> jdobrien, a file in a directory that says on the originating machine that is synced
<keithclark> It does not show up on the 'to be synced machine'
<beuno> keithclark, does it show up on the web ui?
<jdobrien> keithclark: so so I understand what you mean, you have two computers right?
<keithclark> beuno, oh god, I hate that interface
<keithclark> jdobrien, yes
<jdobrien> keithclark: what platform are these?
<beuno> keithclark, it's ok, you don't have to stay there, just check so we can confirm it's on the server
<jdobrien> windows or ubuntu
<keithclark> jdobrien, one is 11.04, the sender, the other is 11.10, the receiver
<jdobrien> keithclark: ok. Is the directory under ~/Ubuntu One?
<keithclark> jdobrien, no
<jdobrien> keithclark: so you have  folder on one machine you want to sync
<jdobrien> keithclark: on the machine that is not syncing the folder, can you run u1sdtool --list-folders
<keithclark> yes
<jdobrien> keithclark: we're looking for the folder you want to sync
<keithclark> jdobrien, and the target folder is there
<jdobrien> keithclark: what is the value of 'subscribed'
<keithclark> /home/keithclark/Docments
<keithclark>   id=1e643d9e-4ea8-40de-a502-596b9823dfb7 subscribed=True path=/home/keithclark/Documents
<keithclark>   id=fca9b029-1935-45f6-8dc6-dfd039ae0723 subscribed=False path=/home/keithclark/Waterloo Hosting
<keithclark>   id=a0fbf137-3d14-45c2-a2ed-28d61e6f90f4 subscribed=True path=/home/keithclark/Videos From Home
<jdobrien> keithclark: so the folder is not subscribed (aka syncing) yet
<keithclark> ?
<jdobrien> keithclark: you can subscribe it in the control panel
<jdobrien> keithclark: Ubuntu One doesn't by default sync all the folders on all the computers
<jdobrien> keithclark: u1sdtool --subscribe-folder 1e643d9e-4ea8-40de-a502-596b9823dfb7
<keithclark> But /Documents is synced.  It  has synced some of the files in that folder in the past
<jdobrien> keithclark: for some reason it is not anymore :(
<keithclark> I understand that and that is why I'm here!
<jdobrien> keithclark: oh sorry
<jdobrien> it is True...
<jdobrien> it's a little late for me I guess :)
<jdobrien> hmm
<jdobrien> keithclark: so no we need to make sure the other computer is actually pushing changes to ubuntu one
<jdobrien> s/no/now
<jdobrien> keithclark: can you run that same command on the other computer?
<keithclark> Working......
<keithclark> You know what?  This is all too hard to do.  I'll try DropBox to see if that is easier
<jdobrien> ok
<jdobrien> thank you for trying
<keithclark> No problem (you might want to consider ease of use versus revenue) Just a hint
<keithclark> (and customer service as well)
<jdobrien> i thought that's what i was doing ;)
<keithclark> jdobrien, you were!
<keithclark> jdobrien, but it took me a ton of effort to get here.
<keithclark> And still my machine is not synced
<jdobrien> yeah it's strange it's not working for you
<jdobrien> dropbox has an advantage over use in filesync (for now) since that's all they do. they have a very nice service
<keithclark> I don't mean to threaten.  It is just that Ubuntu One wants me to pay for a service that does not work.....strange.
<jdobrien> keithclark: i didn't take it as threatening. we know we have some bumps right now
<keithclark> Well pull back cash requests for properly delivery.  Just an observation.
<jdobrien> keithclark: we have 110 million free users
<keithclark> I am an example of a customer not served.
<jdobrien> oh wait...let me check my decimal point
<jdobrien> 1.5 million
<jdobrien> free users
<keithclark> OK, are they satisfied?  Are they daily users?
<keithclark> Do they depend on this service?
<jdobrien> keithclark: there's some who aren't...the majority are satisfied i think
<jdobrien> it's ok to fall into both categories
<jdobrien> I will never be satisfied until it all 'just works'
<keithclark> Well, I'm a believer and I guess I'll have to wait for my solution
<jdobrien> it typically does work. I have have several computers that sync fine under normal use
<jdobrien> although I do know the weaknesses of our systems and can force failures ;)
<keithclark> I really just wanted help when asked.  That's all.
<keithclark> Although, still not synced!
<jdobrien> keithclark: we really appreciate you spending some time here and explaining what's happening, it's really the only way to work out the kinks
<jdobrien> unlike locked-down desktops, there are so many nuances to open-source computers that create interesting challenges
<jdobrien> I'm in the middle of restoring a system I pushed beyond what I should have :)
<keithclark> Yup and I've been here since '07, still learning
<jdobrien> keithclark: I've been able to watch Ubuntu One go from scribbles on napkins to something people use. So I do have a sense of ownership, although I don't make all the decision for the choices we make, there is still a sense of pride in wanting it to suceed
<keithclark> Well I'm an example of where it does not work.  Have fun!
<jdobrien> keithclark: :)
<keithclark> Well, I'm headed for bed!  Contact me at keithclark at watersubstop dot com
<jdobrien> keithclark: all I ask is don't forget about us. I hope dropbox works out ok
<jdobrien> no reason it shouldn't
<keithclark> waterloosubstop dot com
<jdobrien> keithclark: ok
<jdobrien> thank you... gnight
<JamesTait> Wonderful Wednesday, people! :D
<gatox> hi
<m4r35n357> is UbuntuOne always slow?  I've been syncing up for over an hour now with no sign of finishing, and this is all stuff that I synced yesterday . . . .
<m4r35n357> feels really broken, and I have no feedback on what it's doing
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: We've got someone looking into it for you.
<m4r35n357> I have the client and the home folder open on that same screen, and the "updating" emblems are on the directories, but I feels could have typed in the data quicker by hand
<m4r35n357> ah JamesTait, please forgive my bleatings, but this is doing my head in ;)
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: No problem. :)
<m4r35n357> I have a lapton on Ubuntu Natty, and two netbooks, one with Lubuntu Oneiric, and one with the LTS netbook remix, 10.04 I think
<m4r35n357> I am trying to do a test where I share some files in my home dir on the laptop, and see what happens with the other machines
<rye> m4r35n357, we are currently investigating the slow performance, at the moment I don't have any more info
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: I can tell you what *should* happen. :)
<rye> And the things were really fast for me a couple a hours ago
<m4r35n357> I've been trying this since yesterday morning, last thin last night I had to abandon the attempt, and have restarted with just the laptop this morning
<JamesTait> rye: They were really fast for me just a few minutes ago, when my wife shared her course notes with me so I can print them. :)
<rye> JamesTait, I suspect some api slaves are loose
 * JamesTait nods
<m4r35n357> but the client on the laptop had lost the tick marks on the selected dirs, and the emblems had gone took, so I re-selected the dirs and have been wating ever since . . . .
<JamesTait> rye: Losing the tick mark emblems s in Nautilus - could that be because there's no server connection, so the Nautilus plugin can't verify the file status?
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, I'm suspicious of the 10.04 client, but can't confirm anything until I get some results
<rye> m4r35n357, you can find out the current connection status with "u1sdtool --status" command
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, no Idea I'm sure ;)  I'm a first-time user ATM . . .
<m4r35n357> of U1 that is
<m4r35n357> rye, "bus error"
<m4r35n357> the clien telss me there is a sync in progress . .
<JamesTait> Ironically, my previously perfect connection has now disconnected. ;)
<m4r35n357> I'm thinking about disconnecting and reconnecting, but not sure if it will just make things worse . . .
<rye> m4r35n357, is status QUEUE_MANAGER ?
<m4r35n357> rye, any comment on the bus error?
<m4r35n357> no, "bus error"
<m4r35n357> did I remember to say "bus error"?
<rye> m4r35n357, well, bus error can be triggered by illegal instruction in the code, given the code is python this looks like something deeper, like dbus
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, it's coming up to two hours now, so think I'll try reconnecting . . .
<rye> m4r35n357, yes, please try reconnecting, and try quitting syncdaemon completely in order to reset it completely
<m4r35n357> the weird thing is, all the files seem to be on the server, so WTF is U1 actually doing, I presume all files are checksummed?
<m4r35n357> well I've now restarted the client, and file sync is now disconnected, reconnecting manually as it's not happening automatically . . .
<m4r35n357> and now I'm back to "bus error"
<m4r35n357> but the client telss me there is a file sync in progress . . .
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: There's a problem at the moment with some of our servers not accepting new connections.  We're looking into it.
<m4r35n357> I tend to believe u1sdtool
<JamesTait> With a big hammer.
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, dunno if it's just me, but I've shied away from U1 for some time because of this kind of experience.  The diffference on this occasion is that I have persevered
<m4r35n357> are there many non-hardcore users on the system?  I would consider anyone (granny?) who gets all this stuff working first time to be extremely fortunate
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Your perserverence is appreciated.  I don't think we have any kind of information that would tell us if our users are "hardcore" or "granny" users. :)
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, how will I know when to try again?
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: If you have Identica, Twitter or Facebook accounts, we usually put notes out there for severe service disruptions.  We also have a status page here: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/where-can-i-check-the-status-of-ubuntu-one-services/
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Nope, sorry, here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, yeah thanks I've seen the status page, says file sync is fine . . . .
<m4r35n357> now getting an Oops mesage from u1sdtool, and GUI client won't launch
<m4r35n357> Oops, an error ocurred:
<m4r35n357> Traceback (most recent call last):
<m4r35n357> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildSignaled: Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon received signal 7
<m4r35n357> but my disk light is flickering . .
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Right, I might know what that is.
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Bear in mind I'm not that familiar with the client side; I think it happens when it's performing a local rescan and the daemon process is too busy processing that to handle the dbus call.
<m4r35n357> ok the flickering has stopped and u1sdtool is now responding
<m4r35n357> unfortunately I now have two U1 entries under the mail icon, and neither of them shows the client, reckon my GUI is screwed now
<m4r35n357> unless you can suggest otherwise, I think it's reboot time . . .
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: A logout/login might be equally effective in that case.
<rye> what is signal 7???
<rye> ah, SIGBUS
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, gotcha, I'll see if I can find something to kill first . . . .
<JamesTait> rye: Beat me to it. :)
<m4r35n357> rye, would that be "bus error" ? ;)
<rye> not listed in kill(1)
<rye> m4r35n357, yes, exactly
<JamesTait> brb
<rye> m4r35n357, i think that having a pythin structure misaligned in memory is quite hard, so that's c extension or something. In case it does not start at all with dbus activation I'd suggest restart dbus session, which in our case is logging out and in
<m4r35n357> rye, well I'd like to try killing one or both of my stuck clients first, do you know the program name for the client?
<m4r35n357> before I destroy the evidence, as it were
<m4r35n357> hmm looks like at least one is a zombie, so that's reboot time . . .
<m4r35n357> going down . . .
<m4r35n357> hmm, that reboot didn't go smoothly, and now I have threee Ubuntu one entries under the mail menu . .
<m4r35n357> and now it's down to two, and one of them has a triangle to the left, does that mean it's the "active" one?
<m4r35n357> and in the file manager, two of my synced directories have no emblem . . .
 * JamesTait really needs to learn more about this side of things.
<m4r35n357> well I've really tried hard this time, but now my computer is not rebooting cleanly and the last login took ages
<m4r35n357> and I don't know how to fix my mail menu . . . and I still don't have synchronised files
<m4r35n357> BTW I've been using Linux since the early nineties, and have worked as system admin and programmer, so I'm not a newbie at this stuff
<m4r35n357> but if I had a hosted server, I could have had this done & dusted in about twenty minutes using SSH . . .
<m4r35n357> so I don't know what to think at this point . . .
<m4r35n357> think I'll reboot again . . .
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Sorry, remind me, which version of Ubuntu is this machine running?
<m4r35n357> this is Natty, I tried Oneiric yesterday, but changed my mind and restored today
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: And are you using standard repositories, no PPAs?
<m4r35n357> yep, bog standard
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: OK, thanks.
<m4r35n357> well the last reboot went cleanly
<m4r35n357> and I only have one client entry in the mail menu, and I'm trying to look at stuff uning u1sdtool
<JamesTait> I don't have a Natty machine to test locally, but I might be able to run up a VM.
<m4r35n357> ah dammit, now I have two again! WTF?
<m4r35n357> maybe this is how it's supposed to work ?
<m4r35n357> but now I'm getting bus errors all over the place again
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Could you confirm which version of ubuntuone-client you have installed please?
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi...... saliendo para alla!
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.6.2-0ubuntu2 Ubuntu One client
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Thanks.
<m4r35n357> still stuck here, getting bus errors from u1sdtool, and still two U1 entries under the mail menu, and no HD light flickering, and client won't launch . . .
<m4r35n357> perhaps it's just busy, who knows?
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: One thing I hadn't realised is that the syncdaemon code is now partly implemented in a C library, rather than all Python. There's an ubuntuone-client-dbg package that has debug symbols which might provide more clues when those bus errors occur.
<JamesTait> rye: What do you think? Is it worth installing ubuntuone-client-dbg?
<m4r35n357> rebooting again . . .
<rye> JamesTait, no, that's debug symbols for gnome extension
<JamesTait> Hm, OK.
<rodrigo_> aquarius, why do you hate gtk treeviews? anything I can do to help?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, because what I want to do is say: here is a python list. Display it. What I actually have to do is create a treeview, a treestore, a treeviewcolumn, a cellrenderer, and stitch them all together. I know *how* to do it, I just hate having to do it :)
<rye> JamesTait, and it seems that IS found the reason of partial filesync outage
<karni> aquarius: I know the pain
<rodrigo_> aquarius, ah, the columns thing indeed is not good, I think you can create it all in glade
<rodrigo_> aquarius, and in the code just fill the model
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yeah, I can, but this little program is too stupid to need a glade file :)
<rodrigo_> ah ok :)
<JamesTait> rye: Indeed. So server-side we should be back in business. Not sure about these strange client problems though.
<m4r35n357> JamesTait, did some digging before the last reboot, found my /tmp dir was full!  I suspect that was the cause of the bus errors
<m4r35n357> but that was from a clean reboot, so I expect it to happen again
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: That's worth noting, good catch!
<m4r35n357> U1 was the only thing writing to /tmp, which is a 1.5 SHM partition
<m4r35n357> 1.5GB I mean
<m4r35n357> in fact it's already up to 1.3GB now, without me doing anything
<m4r35n357> . . . . and now it's full again
<m4r35n357> and I get a bus error
<m4r35n357> so this is all automatic, not sure how to avoid it
<m4r35n357> none of these figures exceed the U1 specs as far as I know
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: I don't know enough about the client to understand what might be doing that, but I'm trying to get hold of someone who will.
<m4r35n357> now, I would like to start over with the main directories, but I can't stop them synchronising once the client is crippled like this
<m4r35n357> unless I reboot and get in really quickly . . . don't like that idea
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, /tmp full of what?
<m4r35n357> data files, presumably from u1 but I can't prove it
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, with "bus errors" you mean dbus?
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, give me one example of file name
<facundobatista> there in /tmp, I mean
<rye> facundobatista, u1sdtool gets killed with SIGBUS
<m4r35n357> facundobatista,  tmpRoAw4D
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, yes, that can be syncdaemon... or any python process using the standard library tempfile call
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, can you kill syncdaemon and see if /tmp keeps growing?
<m4r35n357> I've managed to stop the dirs updating so I think I'll reboot again and see if it happens again
<m4r35n357> facundobatista, it's already full, happens in a few seconds
<JamesTait> facundobatista: Background info on "bus error": http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/09/%23ubuntuone.html#t10:41
<JamesTait> facundobatista: Actually this might be more useful: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/09/%23ubuntuone.html#t11:03
<facundobatista> JamesTait, maybe dbus fails because /tmp is full?
<m4r35n357> well the reboot was not smooth either
<JamesTait> facundobatista: Seems likely, yes.
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, did you kill syncdaemon?
<m4r35n357> the cleint process was still open when I rebooted
<rye> m4r35n357, are you syncing some file that is around 1.5Gb ? at the moment?
<m4r35n357> and I had to use magic sysrq to finish the boot
<m4r35n357> rye, no, I would have thought of that ;)
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, can you please kill syncdaemon and let us know if /tmp filling stopped or continues?
<rye> m4r35n357, any 5 files that will give this amount? The uploads are happening in parallel
<m4r35n357> yeah I've discovered some files that should not have been there, now deleted
<m4r35n357> I'm just doing the smaller directory ATM
<m4r35n357> I think I deleted the big files while I was testing Oneiric yesterday, and when I restored of course they were still there
<m4r35n357> none of this is over my limits though
<m4r35n357> and none of the files is itself big enough to fill /tmp
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, as rye said, uploads are done in parallel, 10 at a time, so 10 files could fill your /tmp if its slow
<m4r35n357> but if the whole dir is being processed then /tmp will not be big enough
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, you can change that in the config
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, sorry, not if your /tmp is slow, but if its small
<m4r35n357> facundobatista, didn't know there was any config
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, yes, there is
<m4r35n357> facundobatista, OK, any clues? ;)
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, check /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf for global setttings, and you can use any of those in your ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf if you want to change something specifically for any user
<nessita> mandel: ping
<facundobatista> I normally touch the config for me only
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, the config for the simultaneous uploads is "simult_transfers"
<facundobatista> (which actually affects downloads too)
<m4r35n357> facundobatista, OK thanks but I think I'll work with the defaults ;)
<m4r35n357> tmp folder is well behaved now, so once this is all synced up I can fire up the netbook and see how it all works . .
<m4r35n357> OK so is there any way this /tmp full condition can be checked in the client?
<m4r35n357> looks like it's just chucking stuff in there without looking
<m4r35n357> then the process blocks
<m4r35n357> in such a way that it can't be killed, u1sdtool shows bus errors, and rebooting is also blocked
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Sounds like a subject for a bug report.
<facundobatista> m4r35n357, the problem we have in the client is that if the compressing fails, we leave the half compressed file there
<facundobatista> actually taking space
<facundobatista> the fix for this is actually already coded, will be in trunk today or tomorrow
<facundobatista> nessita, ^
<JamesTait> Even better! :)
<m4r35n357> OK so some good will come of all this!
<m4r35n357> now I can experiment and find out how ubuntuone actually works ;)  Thanks everyone, hopefully this is the end of my whining!
<afeijo> hi folks. My u1 installed in my android never sent my pictures automatically, yet it is set to do it. What can I do?
<JamesTait> m4r35n357: Thanks for your patience through this, and feel free to drop in again if you continue to have problems.
<karni> afeijo: hi!
<karni> afeijo: What phone model do you have? :)
<afeijo> motorola droid 1
<afeijo> android 2.2
<karni> afeijo: Ah, right. Do you have any file browser?
<m4r35n357> ok and thanks for you guys for your patience ;)  I might have a question or two, but I think this is the main issue I've been seeing
<afeijo> yes
<nessita> facundobatista: I need the review!!!
<m4r35n357> in particular, I don't expect the 10.04 client to play well . . .
<nessita> facundobatista: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/compress-flush-to-file/+merge/81595
<karni> afeijo: Could you please tell me if your picture path is /mnt/sdcard/DCIM or /mnt/sdcard/dcim ?
<facundobatista> nessita, I know, I have it queued
<nessita> facundobatista: thanks!
<afeijo> karni, sorry the delay, I confused my devices. I have a file browser in my Xoom, I just installed in my Droid
<karni> afeijo: no probs, perfect.
<afeijo> karni, my pics are at /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera
<karni> afeijo: so, dcim is lowercase, right?
<afeijo> right
<karni> afeijo: It's an Ubuntu One Files bug, it has been fixed in the upcoming update.
<afeijo> karni, how long until that update will be released?
<karni> afeijo: I hope to release it shortly, perhaps this week.
<afeijo> great
<afeijo> I'm waiting for it for months hehe
<afeijo> karni, I visited u1 website and noticed it now has a windows version! tonight I'll test it at home :)
<karni> afeijo: Sorry, I'll put more focus on frequent updates.
<karni> afeijo: Enjoy! :) We have a team of great engineers here working on the Windows version, correct!
<afeijo> karni, this week is great, np
<thisfred> nessita: package arrived yesterday
<thisfred> haven't opened yet, will do so now
<nessita> thisfred: WOW, thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: is it too big? (drop the boxes, of course)
<afeijo> thisfred, tape the unboxing hehehe
<afeijo> videotape
<thisfred> nessita: without the boxes it will be fine. 2 controllers: check
<nessita> thisfred: awesome
<afeijo> karni, do you have a tablet?
<thisfred> nessita: oh, and so you know: Anthony gave me the kindle cover
<nessita> thisfred: double awesome!
<karni> afeijo: I have a tablet.
<afeijo> karni, I got my 1st one last week, loving it... so much to figure out, I don't know the best apps yet, etc
<karni> afeijo: I use my Adam for reading, really :)
<afeijo> I tested the kindle app, very nice
<karni> afeijo: I use Aldiko :)
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone! hello gals and boys!
<nessita> hello alecu!
<nessita> alecu: how is it going?
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<alecu> nessita, great!
<alecu> hi there gatox, I'll do your review today
<gatox> alecu, you read my mind :P
<mandel> alecu, nessita, gatox I forgot to tell you that today I have a day off, is a hliday in Madrid :P
<mandel> sorry..
<nessita> mandel: but... is it a national holiday?
<nessita> mandel: I googled and did not find it
<mandel> nessita, here is the laboral calendar http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Masinformacion/CalendarioLaboral/Fiestas/index.htm?Ejercicio=2011&prov=28&loc=280790000
<nessita> mandel: if I understand that properly, today is not a national holiday but a local holiday?
<mandel> nessita, yes, we can take those, right?
<mandel> nessita, cause if we cant I have been doing this all year..
<nessita> mandel: from my understanding, no, but we should confirm
<mandel> nessita, ups! yes, let me ask hr
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<gatox> alecu, mandel ?
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: bug #887150, reviews, bug triage, teaching duties
<nessita> TODO: start digging into packaging qt4reactor, start moving QT bits from installer to sso
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 887150 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: test failure at tests.syncdaemon.test_action_queue.TestZipQueue.test_compress_gets_compressed_data (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/887150
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fix some branches (removing mixed changes). Work on unicode issues.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing unicode issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: fight with qtnetwork + qtreactor
<alecu> TODO: backport server time sync
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: why fighting? is not working? :-/
<alecu> nessita, qtreactor seems to be dirty and won't shut down properly when using it with qtnetwork
<nessita> alecu: what a ... pain
<alecu> nessita, so a few DelayedCalls end up as errors in the tests runs I do with qtnetwork
<nessita> alecu: so, you're debugging qt4reactor, basically? :-/
<alecu> nessita, not yet
<alecu> nessita, I thought the problem was with my mockers, so I started doing some tests with libsoup, but I run into issues like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/842614
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 842614 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Nightlies build failures in maverick and oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged]
<alecu> and this: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2011-October/msg00007.html
<nessita> looking
<alecu> nessita, is that the problem that dobey mentioned about GI + twisted?
<nessita> alecu: ok, that is an issue when mixing static and dynamic gobject binding
<alecu> nessita, right. But it seems that the twisted glib reactor is using the static bindings
<mandel> me
<mandel> TODO: fin out if I'm on holidays
<nessita> alecu: yes, known bug... dobey will have that fix as one the first things when he comes back, but may take a week
<mandel> meh, I'll continue when is sorted out
<nessita> ok, mandel is oficially on holiday today (btw, did you add the request in the admin?)
<mandel> nessita, yes :)
<mandel> nessita, it would be nice to explain gatox and alecu the confusion so that they take their holidays correctly :)
<nessita> mandel: yeah, I'm telling them in our private .ar channel ;-)
<alecu> mandel, we don't have "local" holidays, so don't worry about that :-)
<mandel> nessita, oh, the secret channel.. hehe
<mandel> alecu, yo know, lazy spaniards :P
<nessita> alecu: so, going back to the glib issue. You're trying to run tests in the controlpanel with qtnetwork?
<nessita> alecu: or just using trial + qtnetwrok?
<alecu> nessita, in sso, with runtests -qt (using qtnetwork).
<alecu> nessita, let me upload a branch.
<nessita> alecu: right... so trial will not work with dynamic glib :-/
<nessita> I'm wonder what thing is importing the dynamic bindings
<alecu> nessita, well, I am importing the dynamic bindings when trying to use libsoup.
<alecu> nessita, here's the code so far: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-web-client/
<nessita> looking
<alecu> nessita, and here's the error when running u1trial with the qt reactor: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/733089/
<alecu> I'm running it with: u1trial --reactor=qt4 --gui ubuntu_sso/utils/tests/test_webclient.py
<nessita> alecu: I have the same output, looking a bit more
<nessita> alecu: a tiny note, the tests for webclient should be inside the webclient folder
<alecu> noted
<Beret> hi
<nessita> alecu: so, what of you fix all the "valid" errors? you still get the dirty reactor ones?
<nessita> alecu: I
<nessita> oops
<nessita> alecu: I'm just running tests for get_url like this:
<nessita> u1trial --reactor=qt4 ubuntu_sso/utils/tests/test_webclient.py -t WebClientTestCase.test_get_url
<nessita> and I'm having an AttributeError
<alecu> nessita, yes, I comment those other tests, but the first one is still unclean when it tears down, hence the error.
<nessita> ah
<nessita> debugging a bit more...
<Beret> I have a scenario that breaks ubuntu one
<nessita> alecu: out of the box questions: don't you need to shutdown the mockwebservice?
<nessita> ah, you do, sorry
<alecu> Beret, please tell us
<alecu> nessita, yes, on addCleanup
<nessita> yes yes
<Beret> I had a machine that was syncing ~/Music - I then did a fresh install on that machine and chose not to sync ~/Music from U1. I logged onto the U1 web site and turned off syncing of ~/Music. I then rebuilt the ~/Music folder from scratch on the new machine (cleaning things up) and then right-clicked, u1, sync this folder on the machine.
<Beret> Turns out, the machine says it's fully synced
<Beret> the folder is empty on the u1 site
<Beret> so it's thoroughly confused
<Beret> my machine thinks it's synced when it isn't, and there are no files on the website
<Beret> u1sdtool --list-folders is showing only one Music folder shared
<nessita> Beret: what do you mean with "onto the U1 web site and turned off syncing of ~/Music"?
<Beret> login to one.ubuntu.com, go to files, click "More" under the folder and hit "Stop syncing this folder"
<alecu> rye, duanedesign: Beret is describing above a complex synchronization issue. Have you guys seen anything like that?
<Beret> nessita, I don't see a "delete" anywhere, so that's the best I could do
<nessita> alecu: so, running the suite for WebClientTestCase with all the tests commented out but setUp as given will not give dirty reactor
<Beret> my intent was to nuke hte files on u1
<Beret> so I could resync the good folder
<nessita> Beret: right, so, the ~/Music folder no longer is listed on the web site, then?
<Beret> it wasn't no
<Beret> it is now of course
<Beret> but it's empty and my client isn't uploading files as it should
<Beret> it's showing no files on one.u.c
<rye> Beret, are you using windows or Ubuntu ?
<nessita> Beret: right, can you please restart the client? u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c
<alecu> nessita, right. And if you enable the first test, and in "ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/__init__.py" you uncomment the line 30 and comment the 31, it works fine
<Beret> rye, smack
<Beret> rye, j/k oneiric
<rye> nessita, this is UDF
<rye> ah
<rye> UDF filtering
<alecu> nessita, (using the twisted web client instead of qtnetwork)
<rye> Beret, ok, then this is most likely bug #869920
<nessita> rye: yeah, my thought exactly
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
<rye> grrrr
<rye> nessita, can we get SRU for that?
<nessita> rye: you will need to chase facundobatista for that one :-/
<Beret> rye, so I should be able to restart u1 services and it'll sync?
<nessita> rye: I'm happy to help making reviews and all, of course
<nessita> facundobatista: any ETA on the localrescan/UDF unsubcribe bug?
<nessita> alecu: confirmed, looking a bit more
<facundobatista> nessita, not at all
<nessita> facundobatista: but there is no plan to have that done, eventually?
<nessita> alecu: so... I added a "return defer.succeed('test')" in the qtnetwork request method
<nessita> and that makes the test work ok (it fails due to assertion error, but no dirty reactor)
<facundobatista> nessita, yes! eventually
<nessita> alecu: so I'm wondering if we don't need to close/shutdown/something else  the QNetworkRequest
<nessita> facundobatista: but do you have an estimation of when? this month? next? next year?
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> nessita, that sounds possible... but the delayed call traceback suggests that the problem is not on the client, but on the server:
<facundobatista> nessita, no, I don't
<alecu>       File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/twisted/web/server.py", line 219, in render
<alecu> (the mock server)
<alecu> Hmmmm...
<nessita> alecu: more "guessing": perhaps the request is still "connected" to th server
<alecu> I may try having it download some other url
<nessita> alecu: so the server can't shutdown because it has pending stuff "in it"
<alecu> nessita, I'll take a look at that.
<nessita> alecu: another question, shouldn't this self.nam.finished.connect(reply_finished) be reply.finished.connect(reply_finished) ?
<alecu> nessita, anyway, I think we should be working on this later, since today I'm supposed to backport the timesync stuff.
<alecu> nessita, I tried that too. According to the docs both signals are sent at the same time, the first one with reply as the only arg, the second one with no args.
<nessita> alecu: ah, ok. And ack to the backport, I can give any help you need about it
<alecu> nessita, I think I might have figured it out
<alecu> nessita, I've straced the test run, and the socket is not being closed
<alecu> nessita, so I looked into the data stream, and it's HTTP/1.1
<alecu> nessita, that means that more than one http request may be done on the same connection
<alecu> nessita, so the networkaccessmanager keeps the connection open, so it can do another http request to the same server
<alecu> so, it's a good thing, because the webclients would be faster. But it's annoying for the tests :-)
<nessita> alecu: great news! (in a average)
<scarleo> Hi, I can't get my U1 to upload a file, it's a backup from evolution, 497.3 MB. If I kill the daemon and then start it again it starts but then it just stops after a while and won't continue
<scarleo> well the daemon doesn't stop but the transfer stops and daemon is idling
<scarleo> Is the file to big to upload?
<alecu> nessita, I added just one line to the webservermock that fixed this issue!
<alecu> request.setHeader("connection", "close")
<nessita> alecu: YOU ROCK BIG TIME
<alecu> nessita, and now, I'll put this in the freezer and get porting.
<nessita> alecu: YOU ROCK EVEN MORE
<nessita> :-)
 * alecu headbangs
 * alecu misses his very long hair. It's been... 10 years!
<alecu> gatox, approved. It was a really small branch without the other branch merged in!!!!
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<rakshasa> Hello?
<rakshasa> Anyone for a little support?
<rakshasa> A horse a horse my kingdom for a horse
<duanedesign> hello rakshasa
<rakshasa> Hello again
<rakshasa> Did you recieve my mail
<duanedesign> i did. I just responded :)
<rakshasa> Good cause I'v traced it back to the DBCouch not willing to start
<rakshasa> Destop couch
<rakshasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733229/
<rakshasa> But i'm stuck there
<duanedesign> rakshasa: could you please open a terminal and ttry these commands
<duanedesign> killall beam.smp; killall beam
<duanedesign> then:   rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> and:  dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> put in your username:  xdg-open file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> your username on your computer
<duanedesign> the last one will confirm whether or not desktopcouch is running
<duanedesign> if the couch interface opens it is running
<rakshasa> Still didn't start yet
<rakshasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733235/
<rakshasa> And the local html said the same that it hasnt started yet
<duanedesign> rakshasa: ping
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> mornign
<rye> oops
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> goooood morning rye
<duanedesign> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733235/
<rye> rakshasa, hi, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log.1 ?
<rakshasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733240/
<rye> rakshasa, ok, nothing peculiar in the log, looks like it was working (I suppose 10 minutes ago), is there any beam.smp process?
<rye> or beam
<rakshasa> No no processes with beam.smp or beam where killed
<rakshasa> no process found
<rye> rakshasa, ok, let's start directly - /usr/lib/desktop-couch/desktopcouch-service (in a separate terminal, it will hold it)
<rakshasa> same prob http://paste.ubuntu.com/733251/
<duanedesign> rakshasa: oh wait, you are behind a proxy?
<rakshasa> Yes but that has never been an issue before
<rakshasa> to my knowledge db couch connects on 127 local and previously that always worked
<rakshasa> I did however see a keyring error in a evolution mail log
<rakshasa> If that helps?
<rakshasa> But iv been unable to reproduce the errer
<rakshasa> *error
<rye> rakshasa, are there any desktopcouch-service processes running?
<rye> rakshasa, you are right, proxy does not make it fail, something else does
<rye> i wonder whether couchdb-bin package is actually installed
<rakshasa> Yeah couch has always worked for me
<duanedesign> rakshasa: have you followed these steps before: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/contact-sync-for-ubuntu-1004-lts/
<rakshasa> Not yet I will do them right now
<rakshasa> Installing 1 of 52...
<rakshasa> I will restart my os after its done
<rye> rakshasa, hm, does it install couchdb-bin as part of upgrade?
<rakshasa> Back
<rakshasa> Succes
<duanedesign> nice
<rakshasa> My ubuntu couch seems to be running
<rakshasa> So an out of date package was the issue
<rakshasa> Seems strange since its a local process
<rakshasa> To my knowledge
<rakshasa> duanedesign ?
<rakshasa> 1 more question
<duanedesign> yes
<rakshasa> I got a todo list ./home/USERNAME/.evolution/tasks/local/system/tasks.ics but its not loaded by my evolution mail (i know its not desktopcouch specific)
<rakshasa> My contact get loaded agiang
<rakshasa> *contacts
<rakshasa> *again
<duanedesign> rakshasa: did you create it in Evolution or are you importing it?
<rakshasa> Created it in evolution
<rakshasa> But evolution only seems to load contacts again, not todo list
<rakshasa> Yes
<rakshasa> Problem solved
<rakshasa> The file was locked by me
<rakshasa> Thanks for all the support guys, you guys were awesome
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> rakshasa: awesome
<duanedesign> glad yyou got it working.
<rakshasa> and I learned not to confuse ubuntuone with the local couch
<rakshasa> :p
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, I'm working on the ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-1-6
<alecu> nessita, and tests on that branch are not passing, because that stable branch is not calling "yield super(...).setUp()" like it should.
<alecu> nessita, so, how should I approach this?
<nessita> alecu: yeah :-/
<alecu> nessita, should I fix these tests in my branch?
<nessita> yeah...
<alecu> nessita, ok.
<nessita> (I know, it would be a pain)
<nessita> specially for u1client
<alecu> nessita, ugh!
<alecu> nessita, my question was if stable-1-6 branch was being built using a previous u1devtool
<nessita> alecu: no, is built using latest, afaik
<alecu> nessita, perhaps for u1-client I can work on a different branch first, that fixes all those tests
<alecu> nessita, and then work on the branch that fixes this.
<alecu> nessita, I have no preference, so that's why I'm asking
<nessita> alecu: in trunk we have all fixed in every project, but stable branches are not fixed
<nessita> alecu: so you will need to fix every stable branch in similar ways
<alecu> nessita, right, I know that trunk is fixed, so I meant different branches to fix all the stable u1-client tests
<alecu> nessita, and then different branches with this bugfix
<nessita> alecu: a single branch will be better for the SRU process
<alecu> nessita, great, that's what I needed to know.
<alecu> nessita, thanks a bunch!
<nessita> alecu: thank *you*
<alecu> nessita, another thing: I'm getting tons of lint issues in the stable-1-4 branch, probably because of the newer pylint version.
<alecu> nessita, this is the place where the failing checks were removed in stable-1-6: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-1-6/revision/122#setup.py
<alecu> nessita, so, what shall we do with that in stable-1-4?
<nessita> alecu: looking
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure what you'er asking (after looking at the url)
<nessita> alecu: need to skype/mumble?
<alecu> nessita, sure, let's
<nessita> alecu: skype for me today, I'm with the laptop
<nessita> looking the headset
<nessita> alecu: shall I review https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/81758 ?
<alecu> nessita, it has the issue with pylint
<alecu> nessita, I have not tested it in maverick yet, it's still downloading.
<nessita> alecu: ok then, I'll wait
<nicf> Hi, I'm having trouble with the music store. Is someone around who can help?
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<gatox> EOD! bye all
 * nessita -> eods
<amusselman> Hey guys, can I point Ubuntu One at other directories in my home directory for backup?
<Chipaca> amusselman: yes, or no
<Chipaca> amusselman: that depends on what you mean by 'backup'
<Chipaca> amusselman: you can sync arbitrary folders in your home directory. But it's not backup -- there is backup built on top of Ubuntu One, but it's a separate thing.
<amusselman> Chipaca:  I mean for incremental backups to the Ubuntu One "cloud"
<amusselman> Alright
<Chipaca> amusselman: I'd try deja-dup's Ubuntu One mode
<amusselman> Okay
<Chipaca> amusselman: it's got some glitches, but it essentially does what you describe
<amusselman> I don't want to roll up "backups"
<Chipaca> amusselman: (the glitches are more on the server side, and we're working on them -- meanwhile, if it gives you a 500, retry)
<amusselman> Maybe the thing I want is not called "backup"
<amusselman> I want to sync my files
<amusselman> up to an off-site location
<amusselman> Oh, I see that is exactly what you are saying
<amusselman> Thanks Chipaca
<Chipaca> amusselman: if it's just sync, then, in nautilus, right click on the folder, ubuntu one, sync this folder
<amusselman> I want rolling syncs
<amusselman> that if something disastrous happened will allow me to reinstate my files
<amusselman> Chipaca: thanks, deja-dup looks like it does what I want.
#ubuntuone 2011-11-10
<afeijo> karni, hey, I installed u1 here at home in my win7! perfect, auto-sync picture from my androids is awesome
<karni> afeijo: \o/ :)
<afeijo> I noticed that I have an update in my android phone for u1 today, I just updated it. When I lunch u1, it tells me "time check error: failed to adjust time. Is your device time set corretly?", yes it is, but the error wont go away
<afeijo> my country intiated DST a few weeks ago
<karni> afeijo: hm
<karni> afeijo: please try device > Menu > Settings > Manage applications > Ubuntu One Files > Force close
<karni> afeijo: Then, relaunch Ubuntu One Files. Please let me know if that helped.
<afeijo> karni, same error
<karni> afeijo: is that a tablet or a phone?
<afeijo> karni, motorola droid 1
 * karni logs in
<afeijo> karni, wait, I'm using the usb cable. the sdcard is accessible to my win7, can that disturb u1?
<karni> afeijo: no, that is not related
<karni> afeijo: well, for operation yes, but the error would not relate to "time check"
<karni> afeijo: And you're sure you have "Automatic" checked under Date & Time device settings?
<afeijo> yes
<afeijo> I'm reinstalling u1 just in case
<karni> afeijo: Oh, thanks.
<karni> afeijo: If that does not help, please provide these few details for me:
<karni> open Date & time settings - tell me your date, time zone, and current time.
<karni> Thanks!
<afeijo> karni, it is in Automatic, date 10/11/2011, GMT -0300 DST Brasilia, Time 0h01
<afeijo> Time format 24 hours, date format 31/12/2011
<karni> afeijo: Thank you, looking into it
<dobey> afeijo: what is the current time on your phone, btw?
<afeijo> dobey, 00h05
<karni> afeijo: Does it really say GMT - 0300 DST Brasilia? I've set my device to "GMT-02:00" time 00:05 and could log in correctly without problems.
<karni> Right.
<afeijo> karni, yes it does, shall I set it manually to -0200?
<dobey> afeijo: it's an hour off then :)
<karni> afeijo: please do try that
<karni> dobey: I've tested with wicked configurations as much as 10 hours off, and the fix still worked. I'm not sure why it doesn't work for afeijo.
<karni> afeijo: You'll have to unchech "Automatic" to do that.
<dobey> yeah, i don't know about that. i was just pointing out that the time is indeed wrong on it :)
<karni> dobey: Sure, thanks :)
<afeijo> I did, I set the timezone to south georgia, but the problem remains. I terminated the app and lunched it again
<karni> afeijo: I'll try to get my hands on that device.
<afeijo> karni, I'm pretty sure we are several thousands miles apart right now :p
<karni> afeijo: have you used the android app before?
<dobey> maybe the provider broke something? is the phone rooted or stock?
<karni> afeijo: I suppose, I didn't mean *your* device ;)
<karni> Good question. afeijo, is it some kind of custom ROM ?
<afeijo> dobey, rooted? if I updated the android version by force? yes, I'm running 2.2 that I've got from the net, the provider was taking too long to do it
<karni> afeijo: We've had issues with Cyanogen mod IIRC.
<dobey> glad to help :)
<karni> Why are we still validating timestamps anyway :<< wrr
<karni> dobey: :D
<karni> afeijo: You mentioned you have a tablet as well?
<afeijo> karni, yes, I runned u1 in it a few hours ago and it worked fine, uploaded all my pics
<karni> afeijo: Ok, that makes it way more interesting!
<afeijo> karni, I try in my phone with USA date and time formats, same problem
<karni> afeijo: Could you please do a last test for me.
<karni> afeijo: Check 'Automatic' so that you're back to defaults
<afeijo> done
<karni> afeijo: Then uncheck it, and push the clock back by 4-5 hours. (I think you'll need to change the date for that to the previous day..)
<karni> afeijo: When you launch U1F, it will force time check on the app for sure. I wonder if it'll change anything.
<karni> afeijo: If it still fails, please set your time settings back to Automatic, and I'll have a nut to crack here..
<karni> afeijo: Actually, you're very patient. If it's not too late for you (it's 3:15 AM here ;)), I could use you for one more test (as I can't reproduce this locally).
<karni> Each time I force the time to be wrong, the time-drift fix kicks in and U1F detects that.
<afeijo> ok, I set to automatic, unset it, pick Montana timezone (-0700), didnt had to change de date as it show the day 9, I closed U1F by Manage aplications, but the problem is still here :( sorry
<karni> afeijo: I meant change the time, not the time zone :) Anyway! Thank you for your help! Very appreciated.
<karni> I'm worried this problem surfaced after you've successfuly used the app.
<afeijo> oh, wait
<afeijo> tested, no go
<karni> afeijo: Thank you
<afeijo> np
<karni> afeijo: Do you have 3 more minutes?
<afeijo> sure
<karni> afeijo: Great, thanks!
<afeijo> I'm a developer too :p
<karni> afeijo: 1) instal aLogCat from the Android Market (really small)
<karni> :D
<karni> afeijo: Are you an Android developer?
<karni> Do you by any change have Android SDK installed? (logcat?)
<afeijo> not YET! Today I work with delphi and drupal (php + jquery + linux servers)
<karni> ah, I see :) cool!
<afeijo> I plan to get into android next year
<karni> Then, could you install aLogCat from the market?
<afeijo> y
<karni> 2) kill Ubuntu One Files using MAnage applications > Ubuntu One Files > force close
<karni> 3) launch Ubuntu One Files, as soon as you see the problem ("could not check time blah blah")
<karni> 4) head to aLogCat and collect the log
<karni> send it over to michal.karnicki@canonical dot com
<karni> afeijo: You're saving me hours of triaging and probably other users with the same problem :)
<karni> afeijo: Hows that going? :)
<afeijo> karni, sent you over 1 minute ago
<karni> ah sweet!
<karni> I/com.ubuntu.sso( 3440): Could not check time drift: Unparseable date: Thu, 10 Nov 2011 02:22:21 GMT
<karni> w00t
<karni> afeijo: not sure what's unparsable, but you found the issue!!!
<afeijo> great!!!
<karni> afeijo: I'll look at the code *now*
<karni> afeijo: THANKS!
<karni> afeijo: Huge thanks. I love when users can provide live feedback.
<afeijo> karni, ah! I had difficulty to set my authentication in my tablet, I forgot my password.  When I remembered, I couldn't change the login, I had informed just afeijo and not my whole email. I noticed that a very brief msg showed in the bottom of the screen saying something about how to change the login, but it last for like half a second. I had to close and open U1F a few times to proper read it and understand that I had to go to my device Accounts and remov
<afeijo> e U1F one
<afeijo> karni, I will provice all needed always :)
<afeijo> *provide
<karni> afeijo: You're right there - I also think that needs fixing. Will do, soon.
 * karni looks at parsing date
<afeijo> karni, maybe that text should be shown when the login field is disabled, or the popup msg should stay for 3 to 5 secs?
<afeijo> karni, is U1F app open source?
<karni> afeijo: Perhaps. Or, as long as we support one account only, just let the user edit the field any time.
<afeijo> yep
<karni> afeijo: ha! yes it is :) http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<afeijo> great, I'll love to check it, specially after I get into the language lol
<karni> afeijo: Although, the bug is at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-java-client
<karni> :)
<karni> "Thu, 10 Nov 2011 02:22:21 GMT" matches "E, dd MMM yyyy HH:mm:ss z"
 * karni scratches forehead
<afeijo> it does
<afeijo> dates are always a pain, no mater if in clipper, paradox, firebird, mssql, pascal, php, mysql, ... lol
<karni> heh :) tru
 * karni writes up quick test
<karni> w00t reproduced locally
<afeijo> nice!
<karni> meh, I tried to parse the format. not good enough xD
<karni> afeijo: too bad, it parses.. parsed! Thu Nov 10 03:22:21 CET 2011
<karni> that's same code as in the app. hmm.
<afeijo> no it is not, the year is after CET?
<karni> afeijo: that's just printed Date object toString()
<karni> the parsed one.
<afeijo> ah
<karni> GMT+1 = CET, so that's fine as well
<afeijo> karni, so it is 4 am there? you dont sleep?
<karni> afeijo: 3:40 AM. yeah, I'll be wrapping up. In a moment.
<afeijo> heh
<karni> "Unparseable date: Thu, 10 Nov 2011 02:22:21 GMT" -- that's clear what throws here.
<karni> Perhaps there's a bug in the SimpleDateFormat class on Android or what not.
<afeijo> my phone is in portuguese, my tablet is in english if that matters
<karni> afeijo: No, but thank you. You have *really* helped out today :)
<karni> afeijo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733804/
<afeijo> we found an Android bug? :p
<karni> afeijo: I'm not yet convinced. (FYI We've found ~5-6, majority of them confirmed by other developers, while developing Ubuntu One Files).
<afeijo> karni, and how those bugs are fixed? is it fast?
<karni> afeijo: ha, I wish! The get fixed in +few next releases of Android. The solution is almost always one - workarounds.
<karni> Nicer, or worse, workarounds.
<afeijo> :/
<karni> Shoot, that "unparsable date" does not make any sense at all.
<karni> afeijo: Would you mind if I contact you at your e-mail address if I need to follow up / have a fix for this?
<afeijo> karni, please do so
<karni> afeijo: Thank you.
<afeijo> karni, one of my plans for android development is to make an app to my Drupal scifi game (www.outer-core.com) :D
 * karni sets up small Android project to test this case
<karni> afeijo: thumbs up! cool site
<afeijo> thanks
<afeijo> I lack the designer powers, had to pay for it lol. I do the theme (css) but not the art
<karni> afeijo: Tell me more. I suck at graphics, I love coding.
 * karni runs the test project
<afeijo> karni, yep, same here
<karni> man.. the date gets parsed on Android as well.
<karni> afeijo: Ha! I'll build an apk for you, and we'll see if this "Hello world" runs on your device.
<afeijo> ok
<karni> afeijo: You have a barcode scanner? :)
<afeijo> I had, removed today! haha
<karni> afeijo: you prefer direct link or QR code to the apk ?
<karni> afeijo: the link will be short then
<afeijo> direct link
<karni> afeijo: http://goo.gl/itZnU -- the app has an original name "AppName" ;)
<afeijo> karni, how to run it? type the address in my phone?
<karni> afeijo: When you run it, you should see one sentence. Tell me what it is please :)
<karni> afeijo: yes, in a browser
<karni> afeijo: it'll start downloading, then just swipe down the notification area and open the downloaded apk, u1f-test.apk
<afeijo> karni, Date parse failed!
<karni> afeijo: w00t :O !!! wow
<afeijo> I'm doomed
<karni> afeijo: what Android version is it?
<karni> this is REALLY interesting
<karni> afeijo: hahah :)
<afeijo> 2.2.1
<karni> afeijo: let me launch an emulator here
<afeijo> SHLA_U2_05.14.0
<afeijo> kernel 2.6.32.9 wfp018@zbr05lnxdroid03 #1
<karni> I have only 2.2, no 2.2.1 emulator. We'll see if that's sufficient to reproduce the problem.
<afeijo> model A853
<karni> I should know in ~2 minutes.
 * karni hates the Android emulator
<afeijo> hmmm, I clicked to check for system updates, it said it cannot connect to the server? w00t
<karni> xDDD
<afeijo> maybe I should revert to my provider original ROM with android 2.1, and run the system update to get the provider oficial 2.2 release
<karni> afeijo: On Android 2.2 -- http://ubuntuone.com/6wctRwfvTrPMxN4ZIBMslj
<karni> afeijo: I'm sorry, but your ROM seems to be broken :/
<karni> afeijo: I would not expect a ROM to be broken on a SimpleDateFormatter, though
<afeijo> karni, that is good! one last bug to worry
<karni> afeijo: I'll try and find a friend with 2.2.1 to verify
<afeijo> ok, we'll resume digging it tomorrow :)
<karni> afeijo: yeah, confirmed it works on 2.2, 2.3.3, and regular JVM
<karni> afeijo: One question
<karni> afeijo: You said you used it before. Like, today? Have you installed the ROM today?
<afeijo> karni, no, I have this ROM for months, I updated U1F today
<karni> afeijo: Hm.
<afeijo> before, it was not uploading my pics because my dcim folder is in lowercase
<karni> afeijo: yeah :<
<karni> and that just got fixed, oh irony
<afeijo> eheh, not my luckiest week
<karni> afeijo: Well, you've been here long enough for me to build you a custom apk without the time drift check. I can remove few lines for you, but I do not give guarantee U1F will work if your device clock is set up badly.
<karni> afeijo: I think that could work :)
<afeijo> karni, my device clock is in automatic, very synced right now
<karni> afeijo: yeah, it's just some users who do stuff we don't uderstand ;) anyway, building an apk
<afeijo> oh I have those users!
<karni> afeijo: please uninstall U1F, then browse this http://goo.gl/gQ5XT and install it. I'll be waiting here, please let me know.
<karni> man, I am so getting up tomorrow at 10:00. NOT.
 * karni awaits afeijo while trying not to fall asleep
<afeijo> hehehe almost done
<afeijo> bad news
<afeijo> it mention the same error, now in a 'popup'
<afeijo> in the log in part
<karni> huh
<afeijo> it must be my ROM, tomorrow night I'll try to fix it by downgrading and running 'system update', agreed?
<karni> afeijo: Well, I'm sure I can workaround the workaround (yeah), I guess it's too late for me to think sanely.
<afeijo> thanks a lot for the great support!!
<karni> afeijo: That would be nice, although I don't want to change your OS because of U1F.
<afeijo> or we can try your new workaround tomorrow too
<karni> afeijo: Yes, we can. I'm glad I have your e-mail so we can contact each other.
<afeijo> I've been thinking on do that with my ROM for a few weeks, it's been quite slow that droid 1
<karni> afeijo: And thank you for helping triage that problem. there may be other users as well.
<karni> I see.
<afeijo> deal! I'll get back here tomorrow
<karni> afeijo: I'm officially off tomorrow, but you'll most certainly catch me. I 'll have a moment to build that apk, the right way.
<karni> afeijo: Talk to you then!
<afeijo> karni, great, have a nice night!! bye
<karni> afeijo: You too, bye bye!
<mandel> morning all!
<psypher246> hi all, why does ubuntu1 state the following: Using 16.2 GB of 65.0 GB (25%) but under services it says I have bought 2 x 20-pack with 20GB (yearly)? Where is that other 20GB coming from?
<mandel> psypher246, uh, that is an interesting thing..
<mandel> psypher246, let me ask the guys in the server side to checkyour account, is that ok?
<psypher246> cool thanks
<rye> psypher246, hi
<rye> psypher246, are you subscribed to music streaming?
<psypher246> hi rye
<mandel> psypher246, rye is waaaaay more into checking this things, he can give you a hand better than I can (I'm just a code monkey ;) )
<rye> psypher246, if you have music streaming subscription, then you have +20Gb
<psypher246> cool, hey i'm not complaining about free 20GB :) but I like sorting out bugs
<psypher246> ah, ok, but I just cancelled that, i think it might still be valid for another week or so
<aquarius> mandel, you're a code tyrannosaurus. No such thing as a code monkey. :)
<scarleo> Hi,I'm having trouble syncing a large file just under 500MB. U1 says it has uploaded it but it's not uploaded. Whenever I restart the daemon it starts over to transfer the file, then report it was finished but the file isn't in the cloud.
<scarleo> If I check with --current-transfers I can see it's working on it
<rye> scarleo, are you on oneiric?
<psypher246> mandel: has there been any progress on the bandwidth throttling bug?
<rye> scarleo, could you please run 'grep ValueError ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log'
<scarleo> rye: yes
<rye> scarleo, i suspect it will print entries
<scarleo> rye: ValueError: I/O operation on closed file
<scarleo> rye: that
<scarleo> thats the only line
 * rye is inclined to build an unofficial package with a fix
<scarleo> rye: Is this a known problem?
<rye> scarleo, yes, and it has not reached the SRU process yet - bug #872924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 21) (dups: 3) (heat: 120)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<scarleo> rye: yeah, seems like the same problem except I haven't had any disconnects on my network
<rye> scarleo, the server might have had disconnected during upload, and the client did not resume
<scarleo> ok
<rye> scarleo, if you are able to stay in the channel for 20 more minutes, I will have the package ready
<scarleo> rye: wow, yeah sure
<JamesTait> Tippity-top-tastic Thursday, everyone! ;)
<psypher246> rye: has there been any progress on the bandwidth throttling bug?
<rye> psypher246, no, bug #720707 is not beoing handled at the moment as far as I know
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720707 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Bandwidth limit is not correctly enforced: Transmission delays are inserted between data chunk writes (of arbitrary sizes) (affects: 28) (dups: 6) (heat: 144)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720707
<rye> argh, patches conflict... trying
<gatox> hi
<rye> build dispatched to ppa:rye/ubuntuone-support, now testing it
<rye> scarleo, ok, https://launchpad.net/~rye/+archive/ubuntuone-support/+packages - the package ubuntuone-client - 2.0.0-0ubuntu3~lp872924  is now being built for amd64 (i386 done)
<scarleo> rye: cool, thanks. I'll try it as soon as it's finished building
<rye> scarleo, you can add this as a PPA - that will most likely bring a fix for gnome-keyring in too as well, some machine trigger random number overflow in gnome-keyring and it breaks
<scarleo> rye: hmm, ok haven't had any problems with gnome-keyring as far as I know. But sure I can try it
<rye> Finished 11 seconds ago (took 15 minutes, 8.9 seconds)
<rye> scarleo, ok, built completed, the package is being copied to the repository. You will need to restart ubuntuone-syncdaemon (u1sdtool --quit; sleep 5; u1sdtool --start) after upgrade
<rye> joshuahoover, ping
<scarleo> rye: Ok, I noticed also that the Android client will never stop syncing when there's one of these failed uploads present. It shows up as 0kB. Not sure if you have anything to do with the Android part but I thought I'd let you know
<rye> scarleo, "one of these failed uploads" - do you mean uploads that are done on android client itself? e.g. share on U1 or automatic pictures uploading?
<scarleo> rye: No, without your fix when Oneiric client fails to upload the large file there's a 0kB file visible in the Android client that causes sync to never stop. It just drained 63% of my battery
<scarleo> rye: restarted daemon with your fix applied, now file transfer doesn't start and file has been renamed to filename.zip.u1conflict
<rye> scarleo, yes, that is what I am now investigating. This is not relevant to the fix, but I found that it is possible to trigger self-conflicts under some conditions. Trying to find those conditions
<rye> scarleo, could you please rename the file to original filename and see whether it works?
<scarleo> rye: what I did was rmeove the 0kB file from Android client, it wasn't visible in web client. I moved the file out of U1 folder, renamed it and put it back in and now it's uploading
<rye> scarleo, ah, 0 byte files, yes. Now I understand, these files should not be visible, there was a bug about it, but I am not sure about the battery draining.Have you specifically asked the client to download that file?
<rye> scarleo, the Android client, that is
<scarleo> rye: No, I didn't try to download it, I noticed there was a sync icon always visible so I researched a bit and saw U1 client spiking in battery usage, so I removed the file and kiled it and now it seems to behave
<scarleo> rye: hmmm, it's doing it again, file transfer is ongoing in Ubuntu, file shows as 0b in Android client and it's constantly syncing
<rye> scarleo, ok, trying to reproduce this here
<rye> scarleo, hm, do you have android debug bridge or alogcat installed?
<scarleo> rye: no, never heard of it buut I can install if you tell me how
<rye> scarleo, ok, let's continue with on-device logcat
<rye> scarleo, search for "CatLog" in android market - that's one of the applications than can gather logs from the device
<scarleo> rye: ok
<rye> scarleo, ok, I can't reproduce this, at least not that easily :(
<scarleo> rye: ok, now catlog is installed
<rye> scarleo, please check whether android client is still "syncing" ?
<scarleo> rye: it is
<rye> scarleo, ok, could you please open catlog, wait for it to stop printing lines furilusly, click menu -> send -> as text and send the logs to roman.yepishev@canonical.com ?
<scarleo> rye: ok, done
<rye> scarleo, hm, nothing about ubuntuone client. When you say that the sync icon is visible, do you mean that the icon within android application itself (http://ubuntuone.com/5xaFS5vwzYbS1oTRlGwzZo )
<scarleo> rye: no, the sync icon is visible in Android top bar, it goes away if I manually kill U1 app
<rye> scarleo, the sync icon in the shape of folder or standard android syncn icon?
 * rye is not sure we are using standard one actually
<scarleo> rye: but a few minutes after killing it and then starting u1 again the symbol is back
<scarleo> rye: it's the rounded arrows one, standard sync icon
<rye> scarleo, could you please re-kill the u1 app, then switch back to catlog and resend the logs?
<scarleo> rye: ok, but you want me to restart it also?
<scarleo> rye: I mean start u1
<rye> scarleo, wait, what's the version of your android application?
<rye> i think I am running older version
<scarleo> rye: yeah, there was an update today or yesterday
<rye> updated november 10
<rye> scarleo, ok, i see the icon, investigating
<scarleo> rye: 1.0.4
<rye> karni, ping, I know you are on holiday but we seem to have a battery usage problem in U1F after the latest update. Looks like wake some lock is not released. The sync icon stays on (Android 2.2 at least).
<afeijo> rye, also in my android 2.2.1, it has a problem with the device date.  Me and karni investigated it a lot last night, it might be my ROM tho...
<scarleo> rye: I'm on android 2.3.4
<rye> scarleo, ok, so that's not 2.2 specific, thanks for bringing that up. This is not related to uploads failing on the ubuntu client.
<scarleo> rye: ok
<karni> k
<karni-htc> Guys, Im on a meeting. Ill get back home in a while and look into the matter.
<karni-htc> Cant do much on the phone.
<rye> bug #888510 for now as I don't have more info
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888510 in ubuntuone-android-files "Battery drain after upgrade to 1.0.4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888510
<karni-htc> Im aware what can be the reason.
<karni-htc> scarleo: hi, im on the phone. sorry for typing slow.
<karni-htc> scarleo: could u please uninstall u1f and install it fresh?
<karni-htc> rye.: uhh..  i think i know the fix. just had a facepalm moment. remove the account from account manager.
<nessita> hello everyone
<karni-htc> rye: sync is turned off when account is set up. i can fix this today.
<scarleo> karni-htc: yes, sure
<karni-htc> scarleo: thank you
<aquarius> karni-htc, I don't have the syncing icon and battery loss with u1f 104
<aquarius> (just as a data point :)
<karni-htc> aquarius: interresting. thank you. have you upgraded or installed from scratch?
<aquarius> upgraded
<scarleo> karni-htc: Ok, done. Reinstalled and now sync icon doesn't show. I'll give it a few more minutes
<karni-htc> scarleo: it wont, Im sure. thank you for testing that.
<karni-htc> aquarius: good, thank you
<karni-htc> afeijo: these are unrelated. your rom fails unexpectedly when parsing a date. scarelos sync (i thought) was caused by fake sync authority, a workaround for 2.1. however, aquarius has upgraded without that issue.
<karni-htc> so, Ill do my best to triage the problem as soon as im back.
<karni-htc> until then, closing my phone. 3 friends at the table (thank god they are it geeks)
<karni-htc> rye: talk to you a little later. if someone has the same issue, please ask to try remoing the Ubuntu account from Accounts and sync.
<rye> karni-htc, ok, understood
<gatox> back
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<scarleo> rye: just wanted to say that the large file is now synced correctly, thanks for the fix
<rye> scarleo, thank you for confirmation, I will be pushing to have it in the stable release upgrade, since the issue is quite widespread
<rye> scarleo, and thank you for bringing the android issue up
<scarleo> rye: np
<nessita> gatox: I got my github pull request merged!!!
<gatox> nessita, awesome!!!!!!! now you love git? :P
<nessita> NO
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, i'm waiting for launchpad to rescan my branch to see if i didn't forget to remove something from network-detect and i'll give you the link so you can review it when you have a moomento, is really small
 * gatox first is going to run all the tests :P
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<mandel> nessita, gatox what did you guys fixed?
 * mandel es un cotilla 
<nessita> mandel: I added setup.py to qtreactor
<gatox> mandel, nessita fix ....... i just listen to hear complaining about git :P
<nessita> mandel: speaking of which, are your branches ready?
<gatox> her*
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita, running the tests atm, there were a lot of conflicts in the put-migration-together, should be ready in a few mins
<nessita> mandel: great!
<nessita> gatox: my office mate is complaining about ninja ide
<nessita> gatox: he says that there is no synctax highlight for django templates! :-)
<gatox> nessita, not yet..... come on!! we are 3 people only!!! jejeje
<gatox> nessita, we are planning to add django support soon
<nessita> gatox: if he provides the syntax file, does he get the USD 250?
<nessita> :-P
<mandel> vim support should b before that!
<gatox> nessita, alsooo... i fix the performance issue to don't hear anyone says that ninja is slow :P
<nessita> juaz
<gatox> nessita, no, that is not a plugin :P
<nessita> ooooooooooohhhhhhhhh
<gatox> nessita, but he can do the django plugin :P so we don't have to do it
<gatox> :P
<nessita> gatox: is it easy? he may do it and contribute (for the low price of a ninja tshirt)
<nessita> (the syntax file, I mean)
<gatox> nessita, yes, let me give you an example..... tonight i'm going to write the wiki of how to write syntax file, but he can look at this examples: https://github.com/ninja-ide/ninja-ide/tree/master/ninja_ide/addins/syntax
<gatox> nessita, it's just write a .json file
<alecu> guten morgen, #ubuntuone!
 * gatox thinks that he is going to buy more ninja t-shirts
<gatox> alecu, hi
 * alecu is doing the twisted .tac plugin for a t-shirt, too!
 * alecu cheats
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, one question, when you set up the ISA server, did you set up a dns server to resolve it, or do you just use the ip?
<alecu> mandel, I'm using static IPs for everything.
<alecu> mandel, because I started to mess with the DHCP server, but it did not work, so I ditched it too.
<alecu> mandel, so: no DNS, no DHCP
<alecu> mandel, every VM has it's own static IP configured
<nessita> hola alecu!
<alecu> * it's -> its
<alecu> hola nessita!
<nessita> gatox: you using my unicode-issues branch from sso in your u1client branch, no?
<alecu> nessita, thanks a lot for helping and forcing me debug the qtnetwork+qtreactor issue yesterday, it was a hard one.
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> alecu: you just needed a tiny push, you are amazing "desculando" hard issues
<gatox> nessita, not yet.... i was checking successful page branch..... now i'm going to start with taht
<nessita> alecu: BTW, I contributed upstream the setup.py for qtreactor!
<nessita> gatox: no problem
<alecu> nessita, \o/
<alecu> nessita, that means we'll get it packaged real soon now, right?
<nessita> alecu: I'm doing that, hoping to get it done today
<nessita> :-D
<alecu> nessita, I'm using my freaky tomorrow to learn package by doing it to txsecrets
<nessita> alecu: oh GREAT
<nessita> alecu: I can help, if you want
<gatox> nessita, also..... should i delete my branch about sso-unicode? i think so
<alecu> nessita, surely!
<nessita> gatox: ys mister
<nessita> yes*
<nessita> me!
<gatox> me
<mandel> alecu, I'm done with the tutorial on how to set up the network with a bind9 dns server, but I have not touched DHCP, I got to the point of getting the subdomain work with the AD, but I had some questions about the ISA server..
<mandel> me
<mandel> alecu, I have a few more pages to write and I'll send it to you for proof reading
<alecu> mandel, goot!
<nessita> alecu: sya me?
<nessita> say*
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: IRL work day with gatox, we made a lot of debugging of unicode issues in windows and sso. Proposed merge request for adding setup.py in qtreactor (accepted!). Meeting with Patricia, the new design UX gal. Reviews.
<nessita> TODO: Package qtreactor. Finish sso unicode-fixes branch.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Get sso and syncdaemon working in "気弱な人 ñandú" user with nessita's help. Work on expand_user tests. Clean successful page branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working in u1-client unicode issues branch.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Bank holiday. Written doc non how to set up the proxy test network with DNS server. Fixed conflicts on lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer.
<mandel> TODO: Run tests for above branch, let others know about it. Finish doc with ISA and DNS configuration. Fix other branches.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, hopefully I'm done this afternoon and you can take a look at the bind9 configuration :P
<mandel> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: found qtnetwork + qtreactor issue with nessita's push. Installed M + N VMs, and dev envs inside them. branches for stable SSO (bug #692597)
<alecu> TODO: remaining branches for said bug
<alecu> BLOCKED: still no kinder for Amelia this week, and today it's my turn to babysit, so I'll probably be working less in the morning and more in the evening
<alecu> REVIEWS NEEDED:
<alecu> • https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-4
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<alecu> • https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-1-6
<alecu> • https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/timestamp-autofix-2-0
<alecu> gatox, congratulations on the 気弱な人 issue!
<gatox> :D
<nessita> alecu: reviewing
<gatox> wow........ launchpad is really slow to rescan the branches today :S
<alecu> gatox, maybe it's because it's being redeployed... I remember reading an email about launchpad going read-only today
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhhhhh
<gatox> nessita, so..... my branch about successful page for the installer should be ready, tests are ok and no lint issues, but launchpad is not updating the branch
<nessita> gatox: let me branch locally
<alecu> gatox, "Launchpad offline and single sign-on read-only 08.30 UTC 10th November 2011"
<alecu> gatox, that's the subject of the mail
<gatox> alecu, yap
<nessita> right, but now is 13:43 UTC
<nessita> *should* be fully functional by now
<alecu> nessita, it said it was supposed to be "entirely offline" for 15 minutes, because of a db upgrade.
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> hope that went well :-D
<alecu> nessita, so probably they are still deploying or fixing the servers that depend on that db upgrade.
<nessita> gatox: is there a need to re-define assertEqualPixmaps? is already defined in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_side_widget.py:100:
<nessita> gatox: can't it be moved to the BaseTestCase and be used from both test cases?
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'll do that
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> gatox: other than that, branch looks good
<karni-htc> scarleo: are you Cagatay on the A. Market?
 * karni-htc on my way home
<gatox> nessita, ok....... i'm running the tests right now..... i'll let you know when i submit this changes
 * mandel lunch and dog walking
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/unicode-issues/+merge/81782 is ready for review now (latest revno is 812)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> on it
<nessita> nice
<gatox> nessita, changes updated, i saw your approval, so now is alecu's turn :P
<gatox> alecu can you review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/successful-page
<nessita> gatox: heh
<alecu> gatox, sure!
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<nessita> sso is still down? :-/
<alecu> gatox, I'm still getting "exceptions.AttributeError: 'Ui_SuccessPage' object has no attribute 'image_label'"
<alecu> gatox, I mean, it's the first time I run the tests, but I see it happened on the merge proposal page
<nessita> alecu: you should run tests on linux doing something like:
<nessita> PYTHONPATH=../../controlpanel/trunk/:../../ussoc/trunk/:. ./run-tests
<nessita> alecu: having SSO at latests revno (807)
<gatox> alecu, yes, i running the test like that
<alecu> oh, I was using cp trunk, but I missed sso
<alecu> doh
<karni-htc> Back in tha house.
<alecu> gatox, approving
<gatox> alecu, great! :D
<karni> aquarius: What Androidz version are you running again, please?
<aquarius> karni, 2.3.6
<karni> Heh, interleaving versions work. Thanks aquarius !
<nessita> mandel: ping
<karni> rye: Any more users who complained about that sync icon in the system bar? (I saw one review)
<rye> karni, not that I know of
<karni> roger
<karni> duanedesign: Hi. If you notice anyone complaining about a sync icon visible constatly in the Android system bar (top) or excessive battery use, please do let me know.
<duanedesign> karni:  i can do that
<karni> duanedesign: thanks
<gatox> lunch for me! brb
<nessita> mandel: ping
<karni> scarleo: Are you running stock/gsm provider Android build, or is it a custom ROM?
<afeijo> karni, hi :) trying to update my milestone to gingerbread, first attempt failed :/ researching about it...
<karni> afeijo: Hi hi. I have one fix to implement, allow me to get back to that custom apk build in the evening all righty? (~4PM here)
<afeijo> karni, as soon I finish my ROM update U1F might work, I'll let you know
<karni> afeijo: I'd be interested in that as well, definitely. Thanks!
<scarleo> karni: I have a custom ROM but one provided by Samsung
<scarleo> karni: so both yes and no :)
<scarleo> karni: No I'm not Cagatay
<karni> scarleo: so it's the first of the two. also, I'm implementing a fix that should make sure people won't have the same problem as you.
<karni> scarleo: Thank you for stopping by and letting us (me) know!
<karni> scarleo: Cool. So there's 2 of you (at least) who had that issue.
 * alecu runs for the bank.
<karni> /s/issue/problem
<scarleo> karni: No problem
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> gatox_lunch: ussoc branch updated with a message specifying the deprecateness of shell.SHGetFolderPath
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: is this the proper project to have the correct version of pykeyring? https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password
<mandel> nessita, yes, it is until friday, I'm working with upstream to get it in
<nessita> mandel: let me know!
<mandel> nessita, ok, should be done by tom
<mandel> nessita, if I have the time to fix my brnaches here I'll be working on that for the freaky friday
<gatox> nessita, ok...... reviewing it
<mandel> nessita, I was testing ubuntu one on a windows xp x64 machine and it does not even launch :(
<nessita> mandel: traces, please :-)
<nessita> logs
<mandel> nessita, that is using an AD user to confirm bug 586582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586582 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Ubuntu One don't works - Active Directory User (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586582
<mandel> nessita, on it
<nessita> what is an AD user?
<nessita> and if the user does not have a home, is very likely we don't work there
<mandel> nessita, is an Active Directory user, and it does have a home
<mandel> nessita, I don't think AD is the issue, but the fact that is x64, home folder is there but there are no logs
<nessita> mandel: where are you looking?
<nessita> for logs, I mean
<mandel> nessita, C:\Documents and Settings\mandel\Application Data
<mandel> nessita, that is for an xp machine
<nessita> the correct path is:
<nessita> C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\xdg\cache\
<nessita> mandel: you have that path? ^
<mandel> nessita, no, there is no xdg folder at all
<rye> AppData?
<mandel> rye, that would be for a Windows 7
<mandel> rye, I think the issue is that it is a x64, I'm going to try with a 32 one and AD to see what happens
<mandel> nessita, is dobey on holidays?
<nessita> mandel: yes. What do you need?
<mandel> nessita, I wanted to know if apt-get build-deps installed distutils-extra when done agains ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> nessita, and specially if doing apt-get build-deps installs the build dependencies of the projects on which ubuntuone-client depends on
<nessita> mandel: I don't think so
<mandel> nessita, is that for the  distutils-extra question?
<nessita1> mandel: for both
<mandel> nessita, efficcient ;)
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me
<nessita> I'm starving!
<mandel> nessita, for later, the setup.py from qtreactor is wrong, is installing it in as qt4reactor and is not creatin qtreactor/ in dist-pacakages for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/734374/
<mandel> nessita, FYI lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together is ready for a re-review
<ralsina> good morning workers!
<mandel> ralsina, hola! aren't you on holidays?
<ralsina> Just dropping by to say hi, and let you know that I have not read email in 5 days so if you told me anything, I have not heard :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no problem, I told you that we know how to fix the vista issue :)
<mandel> ralsina, so kinda good news, how is the kid doingin the USA? like it?
<ralsina> mandel: he's mostly been to disneyworld and the beach, so yes, he likes it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm not surprised :)
<ralsina> mandel: good news about the vista problem. Cool.
<mandel> ralsina, bad knews is that either we are broken when the user has a x64 xp machine or when they use active directory
<ralsina> And... ok, my daiquiris are getting warm. Gotta run! (not really, just kidding ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I need to check :P
<ralsina> noone has 64bit xp
<mandel> ralsina, I do :P
<ralsina> or that's 32bit xp on a x64?
<mandel> ralsina, is an x64 on a KVM on a x64 ubuntu server :)
<ralsina> mandel: I think we can ignore that case, if it only happens there ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, that msdn subcription is great, I have a vm for nearly all windows versions and a network using AD under a linux dns server, so we should be able to test all the crazy things :)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<ralsina> mandel: once we have integration tests, we should have the same scheme for automation :-)
<mandel> ralsina, it has been a horrible week of editing conf files, losas should get paid more hehe
<ralsina> jajaja
<ralsina> cool. I will catchup with email later, and be back at work on monday
<ralsina> with a nice tan
<mandel> ralsina, have fun!
<ralsina> and a pluto hat
<ralsina> bye bye!
<dobey> mandel: distutils-extra, yes; build-deps of build-deps, no; deps of build-deps, yes :)
<mandel> dobey, well, you know what I was talking about :)
<karni> afeijo: ping
<afeijo> karni, pong
<karni> afeijo: available to test drive an apk? (not the custom one yet, though)
<afeijo> karni, yes. I had to delay my attempt to update to 2.3, couldn't fix the problem and I dont have enough time now to dedicate to that research and trials :\
<karni> afeijo: Ah. Do you have a working device?
<afeijo> yes
<karni> afeijo: http://goo.gl/EX1nh
<karni> afeijo: for QR code, http://goo.gl/EX1nh.qr
<afeijo> karni, same error :/
<karni> afeijo: please remind me, "time check"  or crash?
<nessita> mandel: I'm back. What import you want to do?
<afeijo> time check error
<karni> afeijo: so, you see the dialog, nothing crashed. right?
<afeijo> right
<nessita> mandel: I would guess our code should import qt4reactor, directly
<nessita> mandel: bah, let me think about this
<karni> afeijo: Thank you.
<afeijo> :) np
<karni> afeijo: Thats good news for me, just not yet for you. You've helped.
<alecu> nessita, mandel: qtreactor readme says "import qt4reactor"
<alecu> nessita, mandel: but the qtreactor folder *is* a package (because it has __init__.py)
<nessita> alecu: what would you advice? (I would go with the doc)
<nessita> also because that is what I already got merged....
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<alecu> nessita, if that's already merged, then let's change our code, and use "import qt4reactor"
<nessita> alecu: +1
<alecu> nessita, we will also need to change the "windows" builder scripts.
<nessita> yeap
<alecu> nessita, mandel: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/issues/3
<alecu> have you seen that?
<karni> Anyone with Samsung galaxy S2 ?
<alecu> nessita, mandel: it's the same issue we are having with our tests and control panel sometimes not stopping.
<nessita> alecu: looking
<gatox> need to go to the univ...... last class this year! byeeeee...... i'll be back around 5
<alecu> good luck gatox!
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, I'm adding a "affects me also" comment to that bug.
<nessita> alecu: it certainly looks like it
<nessita> lol
<karni> afeijo: Did you see the dialog before or after the log in?
<alecu> nessita, this closed bug surely looks interesting too: "Application is not cleanly exiting"
<alecu> https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/issues/1
<afeijo> karni, after a few seconds while it try to login, the dialog appear
<alecu> the last comment in that bug looks like a possible solution
<karni> alecu: which comment? on the market?
<nessita> alecu: right, there are a couple of proposals (reactor.runReturn() ?)
<alecu> karni, no, not at all!  https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/issues/1
<alecu> nessita, I like the last one: reactor.threadpool.stop()
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, we should try to see if any of them serves us.
<karni> alecu: tab fail, sorry..
<nessita> alecu: so we need that in "every" qt project, right?
<karni> alecu: I've mixed users when reading IRC :)
<alecu> nessita, probably
<alecu> karni,  :-)
<karni> afeijo: We double check the time. Once against U1, once against SSO. Would you please send me the exact message you see?
<afeijo> karni, Time check error / Failed do ajust time. Is your device time set correctly?
<karni> afeijo: Thank you, once again.
<karni> afeijo: http://goo.gl/EX1nh -- I've removed the time check. This will probably cause you to see "UNAUTHORIZED" toast, but you can give it a shot
<karni> afeijo: it's same link, new apk
<karni> afeijo: This apk basically does not check Single Sign On server time. Ignores time difference and attempts to log in.
<karni> afeijo: If the time difference it to large, you'll see UNAUTHORIZED, which means - something is screwed with time or Android itself.
<afeijo> could not check time drift: unparseable
<afeijo> I definetedly need gingerbread :p
<karni> o_O
<afeijo> karni, I had a Sick Android, lol
<karni> afeijo: I can conclude - this was the second time check, against U1 (SSO was skipped). Still, it did not work for you.
<karni> afeijo: Meaning, somethings screwed on that Android. How the f it cannot parse that date. The date is correct, non-null, and the date format String is correct as well.
<karni> afeijo: Just like we checked during the night.
<afeijo> karni, yes! it should work, plus I have another error when I try to run the update.zip thru bootload, it might be as well related.  I hope I can break it, or I'm stranted to that android
<afeijo> I can't wait to get an Atrix or SGS2 :(
<karni> Hi there everyone! We need testers, our recent U1F update for Android didn't go as well as we'd like
<karni> I could use a test on one of these:
<karni> Galaxy Tab P1000, SE Xperia X8, LG Optimus One, Defy MB525, Gio, XOOM, Wildfire, Blade
<karni> If you own one of these devices, I'd appreciate 2 minutes of your time.
<karni> For bug detail, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+bug/888407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888407 in ubuntuone-android-files "Cannot login because of the "time check error" (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [Critical,In progress]
<karni> The url to the apk U1F-1.0.4.1 is http://goo.gl/EX1nh or, QR code url, http://goo.gl/EX1nh.qr
<nessita> alecu: wanna try the qt4reactor .deb package? :-D
<karni> pffff "users with less than 125 reputation can only post answers every 2 minutes; try again later." - that isn't helpful.
<alecu> nessita, \o/ qt4reactor.deb!
<nessita> alecu: https://launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/+archive/ppa
<alecu> nessita, surely wanna try it.
<nessita> alecu: or I can give you the .deb directly
<alecu> nessita, the PPA 404s: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/734577/
<alecu> :-(
<alecu> nessita, so pass the .deb, please!
<nessita> emailing!
<nessita> alecu: sent to ubunet
<nessita> WHOOOOHOOO
<nessita> >>> import qt4reactor
<nessita> >>>
<nessita> :-D
<alecu> nessita, WOOOOOO!
<alecu> nessita, the .deb still has not arrived in the mail :-(
<nessita> alecu: what? looking
<nessita> alecu: ubunet mailing list, no?
<nessita> alecu: subject qt4reactor
<alecu> now it has :-( I had to restart thunderbird
<alecu> nessita, >>> qt4reactor.install()
<alecu> nessita, it works!!!!! \o/
<nessita> alecu: YEY
<alecu> nessita, thanks a lot for working on this!!!!!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> a pleasure
<nessita> alecu: I have a bad news. The Qt controlpanel is segfaulting in Ubuntu when using the latest qtreactor (not the one from the package, but the latest from cloning the git repo)
<nessita> alecu: can you confirm this happens for you as well?
<alecu> sure
<alecu> nessita, should I run the tests or the control panel?
<nessita> the controlpanel
<nessita>  PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<alecu> nessita, the qtreactor I had installed is crashing too
<nessita> alecu: is that an "old" reactor?
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure how old, but it's got a small diff with the current one.
<nessita> and is also crashing... what an ugly news for a Thru afternoon
<jdobrien> nessita: what is the difference between a gtkreactor, twisted reactor, and a qtreactor?
<jdobrien> nessita: I guess I can google this
<alecu> nessita, the good thing is that we are not using the qtreactor on linux yet
<nessita> jdobrien: each one can run a specific mainloop. The gtk one can eun the gtk mainloop, for example
<jdobrien> oh look http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/choosing-reactor.html
<nessita> jdobrien: so you can integrate GTK apps with twisted
<jdobrien> :)
<jdobrien> nessita: is this related to the qt4 reactor http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/1770
<nessita> jdobrien: looking
<nessita> yes, but that looks inactive for a long time now
<karni> U1F 1.0.4.1 published on the Market.
 * nessita -> eods
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-11-11
<afeijo> karni, hey, good news
<karni> afeijo: ;)
<karni> afeijo: thank you :)
<afeijo> karni, that last official update released a few hours ago solved the problem!!!
<afeijo> karni, no, thank YOU
<karni> afeijo: thank _you_ :)
<afeijo> karni, now, I'm finally updateing to 2.3 !!! :) I failed thru my office ubuntu machine, here at home with win7 it's working
<karni> afeijo: :)
<afeijo> I have over 280 pictures to upload to u1f :p
<afeijo> 1 year and a half of family shots
<afeijo> karni, where r u from btw, GMT 0100 = europe, let me guess, italy?
<karni> 10
<karni> nvm, that was input to a program :D
<karni> I'm .. 2:54:05 AM
<karni> WArsaw, Poland
<karni> lol, I just coded a simple algorithm from spoj.pl. C++ used 2.6M memory. So I used C, which used 1.6M. So I used Pascal, it used 212k ;D
<karni> hahah
<karni> Now I can call it a day!
<afeijo> 2.3 running!!! good day here too
<karni> afeijo: awesome :) good night!
<afeijo> u 2
<rye> mornings
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<gatox> hi
<rye> We are having a partial filesync outage
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, i'll follow with FF project today
<gatox> mandel, i even styled the scrollbars :P
<mandel> gatox, superb, I was going to bring that up :)
<gatox> mandel, i can read your miind jejej
<mandel> gatox, can I have your branch name and will do a merge with mine?
<mandel> gatox, is easy, on fridays my mind is freaky firday project + drinks
<gatox> mandel, jejeje not in a branch yet...
<directhex> is there a problem with u1ms currently? i got a 504 error during a purchase, and now although i have a receipt & tracks listed in "my downloads", nothing's turned up yet in u1
<mandel> directhex, no idea, let me ask
<rye> directhex, could you please check whether Ubuntu One is connected?
<directhex>     is_connected: True
<rye> directhex, could you please send me your e-mail via PM so that I could look your account up?
 * directhex @apebox.org
<directhex> it's hardly a secret address ;)
<rye> dikdust, ok, I see the songs are queued, now need to look at the queues
<rye> directhex, as per 504 page, how did it look like? Was there any message about U1 or 7digital?
<directhex> bad gateway, i think, after clicking proceed on the payment. so not clear whether it was from u1 or 7digital, since it normally redirects to "my downloads" after a purchase
<rye> directhex, could you please confirm that the tracks are listed in "My Downloads" page?
<directhex> confirmed. but marked as "queued", and i can't see the files in the one.ubuntu.com web interface, so they haven't been transferred from 7digital
<rye> directhex, ok, please give me 10 minutes to get more information, sorry about inconvenience. I see the purchase, queued status, but I don't see it being processed
<directhex> okay, cool
<directhex> something just unclogged
<nessita> hello all!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<rye> directhex, we forced re-queueing of the files
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, mandel?
<nessita> gatox: go
<alecu> hola!
<alecu> me
 * alecu writting notes
<gatox> nessita, i sent an e-mail today, starting today i'll be working from 8 to 17 as we talk
<nessita> gatox: right, now please paste your standup :-)
<gatox> sorry.... didn't see the go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Work on create shares link. Some improves in Freaky Friday project.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Freaky Friday.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: Packaged qtreactor, reviews, landed sso unicode fixes, helped sidnei have windows test taks running on jenkins
<nessita> TODO: magicicada: add support to SDTool to list public folders.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu? mandel?
<nessita> gatox: ideally, list under the TODO what in particular you're working on ;-) (even if it's freaky friday)
<nessita> gatox: you saw mandel around?
<gatox> nessita, i think he is walking the dog...... we were chatting earlier about the freaky friday project
<nessita> alecu: when you're ready, go!
<alecu> DONE: started working on branches for stable SSO (bug #692597)
<alecu> TODO: catch up with packaging, try txsecrets
<alecu> BLOCKED: during the morning I'm babysitting, so will work afterhours
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 22 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 142)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<nessita> alecu: have time for a review before "leaving"?
<nessita> is trivial
<nessita> (ish)
<gatox> brb!
<mandel> nessita, sorru I was walking the dog and had a small issue
<nessita> alecu: if you can https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81977
<mandel> DONE: Fixed put-migration-together, worked in pykeyring upstream to merge my changes.
<nessita> mandel: I don't like pinging you on twitter... so please could you set an alarm on your cell phone or similar?
<alecu> nessita, sure. btw: what happened with the segfaulting qtreactor?
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure exactly, but I debugged a little a found:
<nessita> * is segfaulting with revisions back to 2008, so is not the reactor but us
<nessita> * the crash is in:
<alecu> by "us" you probably mean "pyqt on ubuntu", not desktop+, right?
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> actually, dbus on ubuntu:
<nessita> open("/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/_dbus_glib_bindings.so", O_RDONLY) = 40
<nessita> the crash happens a couple of lines after that ^
<nessita> which bugs me since... glib dbus bindings? WTF?
<alecu> nessita, baffling
<nessita> alecu: baffling?
<alecu> "Totally bewilder or perplex"
<nessita> alecu: this happens when the controlpanel uses CredentialsManagementTool to access sso to get credentials, at startup
<alecu> right
<alecu> nessita, and perhaps we are importing something like that?
<alecu> nessita, also: did we do the same thing earlier? (so, in earlier straces it should show that line as well)
<nessita> alecu: not sure what you're asking :-)
<nessita> you mean in this same strace?
<alecu> nessita, no.
<alecu> nessita, I say we should strace a previous working version
<alecu> of control panel
<nessita> right
<nessita> alecu: I'll debug further next week, I got really sick of this yesterday
<nessita> an the windows version is working just fine (I tested it), so we can release the win version on Monday as expected
<alecu> nessita, sounds like a plan. Let me know if I can be of help with that when you tackle it.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, the dev-tools branch: approved
<mandel> nessita, may I see the trace?
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> mandel: pasting it...
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/735244/
<mandel> nessita, what is the issue exactly?
<nessita> mandel: seg fault when starting the qt control panel on ubuntu
<mandel> nessita, oh, nice qt plus glib..
<nessita> both oneiric and natty, so that should be an update
<nessita> mandel: so, no need for you to debug this today, we'll do that next week ;-)
<mandel> nessita, sur, I'm just curious (I'm tired of cleaning up pykeyring..)
<mandel> nessita, funny thing, /ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/utils/dbus.py is not longer in trunk
<nessita> mandel: what line of the paste?
<mandel> nessita, 27153
<mandel> nessita, that trace is very interesting.. let me see what happens in my Natty machine from trunk
<nessita> mandel: but that dbus module is the dbus imported module
<nessita> see for example /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/utils/sys.py"
<nessita> there is no sys either
<nessita> mandel: but I think I found the problem
<nessita> alecu: ubuntu_sso/utils/txsecrets.py is "installing" a dbus main loop...
<mandel> nessita, yeah.. I think what myight smell a little are lines 36 to 38 of txsecrets
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/txsecrets.py:32:from dbus.mainloop.glib import DBusGMainLoop
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/txsecrets.py:33:import dbus.mainloop.glib
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/txsecrets.py:37:dbus.mainloop.glib.threads_init()
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/txsecrets.py:38:DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True)
<nessita> alecu: ^
<mandel> nessita, you have to diff mainloops, that would explain the thing going bannanas
<nessita> right
<nessita> anyways, fix for next week
<mandel> nessita, did it use to work?
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> odd, yes
<nessita> and removing that indeed fix it
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> nessita, that it work was a fluke, clearly
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<mandel> nessita, I mean the old one, not you removing the line hehe
<nessita> I know
<mandel> alecu, Iwas yesterday in the python group from madrid and someone mentioned this: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/requests/
<mandel> alecu, it says it was proxy support, I don't know if we should believe it, do you know anything?
<mandel> alecu, it does have ntlmn..
<rye> mandel, are you available for poking re: windows syncdaemon?
<rye> exceptions.MemoryError: Out of memory while compressing data
 * mandel away a little to try and get notifications support for his irc client
<karni> mandel: irssi + screen on remote host?
<karni> mandel: just recently I got an awesome notification setup with rnotify
<karni> Sad day. Google closes Google Notebook.. :<
<mandel> karni, I'm on a mac with xchat.. I got it working with growl :)
 * mandel needs to go for a sec, restart irc client
<karni> mandel: cool
<nessita> mandel: you up for a review?
<nessita> mandel: when you have a moment, would you please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81978
<nessita> alecu: you around?
<mandel_> rye, ping
<nessita> mandel_: mandel: you up for a review?
<rye> mandel, pong
<mandel_> rye, I'm using the bip server and is just doing a dos attack to by irc channel, I'm getting messags from ages ago, is that normal?
<rye> mandel, if you are not resetting the scrollback (as e.g. starting from the point when you last spoke) then yes, this is normal. THat's why I switched to automatic reset of the messages, do you want to have it enabled?
<mandel_> rye, please, I'd love it, can I have it?
<rye> mandel, done
<mandel_> rye, that you!
 * mandel_ retries his irc client
<mandel> rye, much better!
<nessita> mandel: got my last messages re: review?
<mandel> nessita, no sorry, I was closing and opening the irc client, tell me
<nessita> mandel: when you have a moment, would you please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81978
<mandel> nessita, on it
<nessita> no rush, but thanl=ks!
<nessita> thanks*
<mandel> nessita, I was trying to fix the irc client, so no context switch :)
<nessita> mandel: is it working now? (the irc client)
<mandel> nessita, yes, perfectly, with notifications, it seem that the bip server was sending soooo many messages that it was doing a dos attack, but rye fixed it :)
<nessita> nice
<mandel> nessita, I notice that you are doing the impot of the qtreactor dirrently, I was looking at the setup.py you added the other day (yesterday)  and I noticed that the qtreactor project has an __init__in the top level https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<mandel> nessita, that means, either, we import it wrong EVERYWHERE, or we have to change the setup.py to work as it used too
<mandel> s/too/to
<mandel> nessita, although the README from the poject does import it as you just did
<mandel> do I make sense?
<nessita> mandel: yes, when you mentioned that we keep talking about it with alecu, and we answered you
<nessita> mandel: we said that we need to change our imports, and that is what I'm doing
<nessita> mandel: did you got the email on ubuntu-discuss about it?
<mandel> nessita, oh, ok, makese sense then, let me check the email
<nessita> mandel: I reported bug #888722 and I'm proposing fixes for that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888722 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 3 other projects) "Fix qtreactor imports to be "import qt4reactor" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888722
<nessita> in all our branches
<mandel> nessita, yes, got it in my indox, reading..
<mandel> nessita, question abou that branch, in txsecrets we are trying to import GObject from gi if possible while in ubuntu-sso-login we are not, what is the one we want?
<mandel> nessita, also, in txsecrets we use the glib init threads while in ubuntu-sso-login we use the gtk, so same questions, which one is the correct one?
<mandel> nessita, should ubuntu-sso-login be update to have the same as txsecrets was using?
<nessita> mandel: I removed everything from txsecrets regarding gobject, dbus, etc
<nessita> mandel: since the library should not add that, but the ubuntu-sso-login
<mandel> nessita, yes, that I understand, and I'm 100% agree with it
<nessita> and the ubuntu-sso-login scripts initializes what's needed (as far as I know)
<mandel> nessita, but why did we use gi with txsecrets?
<mandel> nessita, and why don't we in ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> mandel: we used gobject, and the platform team change that last cycle to have a conditional import
<nessita> mandel: there is no need to use it, as far as I know
<nessita> mandel: before, it was used for GObject.threads_init(), but I'm pretty sure we don't need that anymore, that may be legacy
<nessita> mandel: though I will have alecu confirming
<mandel> nessita, as far as your changes look perfectly ok, I would just ask why it was there just in case we are braking something
<nessita> mandel: yeap. I tested IRL and works just fine, but will seek alecu's approval as well
<nessita> mandel: as you can see in the bin/ubuntu-sso-login, this code is executed:
<nessita> dbus.mainloop.glib.threads_init()
<nessita> gtk.gdk.threads_init()
<nessita> DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True)
<mandel> nessita, I'm surprised that work in a sytem with gi and pygtk..
<nessita> which, as far as I know, gtk.gdk.threads_init() calls gobject's thread init inside
<mandel> nessita, I was looking at those exact lines when asking the question, that is why I founded odd that code
<mandel> nessita, AFAIK it calls with a bool stating if there is ui or not, but I do not recall
<mandel> nessita, I'll run the tests, if the pass I'll give a +1 with the condition that we know why was that conditional import there, is that ok?
<nessita> mandel: sure! thanks
<mandel> nessita, N and O, right?
<nessita> mandel: N and O what exactly? :-DF
<nessita> tests? IRL tests?
<mandel> nessita, run the tests on Natty and Oneric, or just Oneric
<nessita> mandel: both, if you have the envs
<mandel> nessita, I've been all week setting a crazy network with all versions to run tests for every platform we support :)
<mandel> nessita, you will see the email, should guide everyone on how to do it with AD, Proxy NTLMN etc.. :)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<gatox> nessita, super trivial: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/uistr-fix/+merge/82001
<gatox> quick lunch..... brb
<directhex> looks like the windows u1 isn't happy downloading anything. it's created all my purchased music directories, but syncdaemon.log has an awful lot of "failure: TRY_AGAIN" lines in it
<mandel> nessita, +1 but do ask about that conditional import.. I'm worried that changing that may have a butterfly effect somewhere else, specially when dealing with sso
<directhex> oh, some have downloaded now. odd.
<mandel> nessita, can I have a re-review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995
<directhex> hm, and now the client's crashed. boo
<nessita> directhex: how the client crashed?
<nessita> mandel: yes, looking the branch. Not sure what you mean with "ask for a conditional import"
<directhex> looks like a server threw a 500 error, which caused the client to pop up that an error had occurred & the client would now quit
<nessita> directhex: by client you mean the UI or the syncdaemon?
<directhex> the UI. hard to know what the sync daemon is getting up to on windows
 * mandel looks at the exact setence..
<directhex> now it just won't reconnect. 2011-11-11 17:33:29,335 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Connection lost: [('SSL routines', 'SSL3_READ_BYTES', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<mandel> nessita, the sentence is 'ask why he added a conditional import of gobject in the code of txsecrets.'
<mandel> nessita, so, ask the reason for the try/except, right?
<mandel> nessita, we are talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81978, right?
<nessita> directhex: we're having the same issues, I've already alerted our server gatekeepers
<directhex> at least it's not personal!
<nessita> mandel: yes, the conditional import is to haver either the dynamic or static glib bindings
<nessita> mandel: but we don't need gobject tehre, so the contional import can be removed
<mandel> nessita, I know the use there, but why did he added it is important to know since we might need to do the same in ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> nessita, there we just use the static one, and the static ones AFAIK are for gtk2 and not gtk3, so he must have a reason to do it
<mandel> I could me wrong.. but I think he wants it to be using gtk3 when possible
<nessita> mandel: so, I understand what you're saying but I don't understand the question per se. Are you asking why a conditional import is needed?
<nessita> or, why gobject was used in txsecrets?
<nessita> or something else?
<mandel> nessita, the first one, why the conditional import is needed, and if we need to do the same in ubuntu-sso-login?
<mandel> nessita, since I've seen he has reported several bugs about gtk3 in the past
<nessita> ok, I'll answer separately
<nessita> mandel: the conditional import is needed since we can't mix dynamic glib bindings with static, so when importing gobject, platform team added that just to be robust that the proper library will be used (so, if already a dynamic library was loaded, keep loading from there)
<nessita> mandel: regarding the second, I don't think is needed
<nessita> mandel: in txsecrets it was  needed since is a library and it was imported from other code that had the dynamic bindings already loaded
<alecu> nessita, mandel: I'm back
<mandel> nessita, ah, ok, makes sense then.. and do those importers rellay in the fact that txsecrets was doing those steps?
<alecu> mandel, I'm reading about request. The api is interesting, but in order to use it async it must be integrated with gevent
<alecu> mandel, and I'm not adding yet another main loop to this.
<mandel> alecu, makes sense.. it was just an idea, I've never tried it (might do at some point)
<nessita> mandel: sorry, but I don't understand that last question. Perhaps my belly is too full? :-/
<nessita> alecu: hi there! I fixed the seg fault :-)
<alecu> nessita, coooooool!
<nessita> alecu: could you please review and confirm that what I removed from txsecrets is ok to be gone? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81978
<alecu> nessita, what was it?
<nessita> alecu: txsecrets was calling DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True) at module level (ergo was run at import time)
<alecu> uuuuuh!
<mandel> nessita, if the code that imported txsecrets (the clients of the lib) knew that it was doing those steps and did not take them because of that
<nessita> mandel: then those libs are wrong. ANyways, so far the only client to txsecrets is our sso lib, so I will not worry
<mandel> nessita, ok, that is what I wanted to know, if we are the only ones we are fine :)
<nessita> alecu: I also removed GObject.threads_init() and dbus.mainloop.glib.threads_init() from txsecrets, and I'm conviced I did good :-D
<nessita> alecu: but you let me know ;-)
<bobweaver> Hi there I was wondering what ubuntu one can offer me that dropbox can not. Also to all that work on this YOU are AWESOME
<alecu> nessita, are we calling the threads_init somewhere else?
<nessita> alecu: bin/ubuntu-sso-login is calling gtk.gdk.threads_init()
<alecu> bobweaver, the Ubuntu One client that runs on your machine is open source, for starters.
<bobweaver> that is one GREAT thing! Is it  safer ?
<mandel> alecu, when you installed the isa server, was it a x32 version or a x64, I'm getting weird errors..
<nessita> bobweaver: safer in which sense?
<bobweaver> does it use ssh when connecting your data to the "trunk "
 * bobweaver 1st day using ubuntu one 
<nessita> bobweaver: yes, all the communication against our servers are secure
<alecu> mandel, 32bits
<mandel> alecu, mierda! I think that is the issue.. I need to reinstall that server.. what a waste of time :(
<alecu> mandel, let me point you at the ISOs
<mandel> alecu, I was a smart ass and decided to go for x64 because I have a x64 machine running kvm.. stupid me
<bobweaver> how long does ubuntu one take to install ? I have been waiting one this screen for about 20 min http://imagebin.org/183656     I My DL speed is great so it is not that :>)
<nessita> bobweaver: looking
<nessita> bobweaver: what system are you running?
<bobweaver> ubuntu 11.10
<bobweaver> I killed ubuntu one because I did not know what it was at 1st
<bobweaver> sorry kubuntu 11.10
<bobweaver> So when 1st installed kubuntu I remeved It Now I am re-installing it
<nessita> bobweaver: hum, there may be something half configured there... I'm not sure, I never tried on kubuntu
<bobweaver> I am going to try and reinstall. If nothing then I will file bug :>(
<nessita> bobweaver: do you know how to open a terminal? I may help debug
<bobweaver> sure
<nessita> bobweaver: what does "apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client" show? (please paste the output in pastebin.ubuntu.com)
 * bobweaver is good at bash 
<nessita> nice :-)
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735500/
<nessita> looking
<nessita> so, is not installed
<nessita> bobweaver: does apt-cache policy ubuntuone* gives you anything where Installed is not (none)?
<bobweaver> I think that it is done it is just the ui that ius hanging
<bobweaver> IU *
<nessita> bobweaver: but do you have all the ubuntuone packages installed? seems like no
<nessita> at least you don't have ubuntuone-client installed
<bobweaver> ps aux | awk '/ubuntu-one/ {print $2,$12}'    =  4419 /ubuntu-one/     so yeah it is installed I will now kill the pid and look for bug
<bobweaver>  
<bobweaver> what is the "keyword to start ubunut one or for installing from CLI ?"     sudo apt-get install   ubuntu-one    ?
<bobweaver> Mark was right when he said that power users would like it a little more simpler
<bobweaver> so we can consentrate on what we are doing
<bobweaver> at UDS
<nessita> bobweaver: heh, so, to have ubuntuone installer from CLI, do this:
<nessita> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<nessita> bobweaver: that should bring everything ne4eded
<bobweaver> ohh it is gtk ...
<bobweaver> there is no qt ?
<nessita> bobweaver: yeah, we still don't have the QT ready for linux
<nessita> bobweaver: in one or 2 months will be ready and packaged
<bobweaver> makeing in qt design ?
<nessita> QT designer? yes
<bobweaver> sorry about spelling I am dyslisic
<nessita> :-)
<bobweaver> fo r real :>)
<bobweaver> that is why I like coding better then english :>)
<nessita> bobweaver: :-) let me know how the installation went
<bobweaver> will do trunk for qt is on launchpad yet ?
<nessita> bobweaver: it's yes. it has some issues when integrating to dbus, we're fixing that right now
<nessita> bobweaver: you can ping me next week to check if it's ready
<bobweaver> CO_ol that awesome
<bobweaver> install went well
<bobweaver> now I use my launchpad account my ubuntu wiki account or my ubuntu froums accont for this (they should all be one )
<bobweaver> sorry that was as question
<nessita> bobweaver: your Launchpad account :-)
<bobweaver> oh keyrings :>)    how to change it from  gksudo to kdesudo for keyring manager ? or is that way to much work ?
<nessita> bobweaver: it's... at least for now. The thing is that last time I checked, kwallet was not supporting the generic freedesktop secrets API
<bobweaver> I am in. This is awesome
<nessita> bobweaver: GREAT!
<bobweaver> good job on UI
<bobweaver> this was made with glade ?
<nessita> bobweaver: yes sir
<nessita> bobweaver: and pygtk, is open source and you can look at it, and play with it as well
<bobweaver> COOL I think that "quickly "  is going to quickly make a bunch of ui programs for people I LOVE IT
<bobweaver> I also found a easter egg in it
<bobweaver> dang it I installed   desktopcouch desktopcouch-ubuntuone python-desktopcouch-application python-gnomekeyring    and now it wont sync up :>(
<bobweaver> I got it thanks for all your help!   'crossover.tar.gz' is being uploaded to your personal cloud.         :>)
<mandel> nessita, alecu can you do me a favour at take a look at this method: https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-split-backend/compare/..mandel/pykeyring-delete-password#chg_keyring/backend/__init__.py_newline127
<mandel> nessita, alecu I'm makeing pykeyring better for us and wanted to just load those keyrings supported by the platform, your feedback is very welcome
<alecu> mandel, bitbucket?
<alecu> mandel, sorry, no :-)
<mandel> alecu, hahaha
<mandel> alecu, ok :P
<alecu> mandel, j/k; looking
<mandel> alecu, is a first pass.. ideally it should make the lib cleaner.. later I'll take a look at adding a async api, but I'm still waiting for the delete branch to be merged..
<alecu> mandel, I don't like at all the usage of "inspect"
<mandel> alecu, do you have an idea to do it better?
<mandel> alecu, I don't want to have to impose a pattern for the class name.. that would suck
<mandel> I though a bout zope.interface, then though about it again and changed my mind
<mandel> alecu, uh, I need to go or the dog would die.. is 8 already, catch you on monday!
<mandel> nessita, gatox adios!
<gatox> mandel, bye!!
<nessita> mandel: bye!
<nessita> gatox: sso branch approved
<nessita> alecu: you have my review queued up, right?
<gatox> nessita, which one?
<nessita> gatox: the one and only!
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh about the str....... because i'm fixing some conflicts with sso-network-detect right now......
<nessita> gatox: yeah, I will review that next week
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'm migrating installer-network-detect to a new branch, but conflicts appears in sso and im fixing that
<gatox> i'm going to immplement freaky saturday jejejee all my freaky friday has been frustrated cause of pending branches :P
<nessita> gatox: ok
<nessita> gatox: ay! ping
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> hola
<nessita> alecu: got my message from some minutes ago?
<gatox> nessita, pong
<alecu> nessita, regarding your branch being queued, right?
<nessita> alecu: yeap
<gatox> nessita, what happend?
<alecu> nessita, yes! sorry for not replying.
<nessita> gatox: so, I'm testing everything using latest code, since we're building a release on Mon
<gatox> nessita, yes?
<nessita> gatox: and the installer will give me the message "TextLabel" after successful login, see bug #889255
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 889255 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Successfull message after login says "TextLabel" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889255
<nessita> gatox: there is a screenshot attached
<nessita> alecu: awesome! because I want to release that on Monday, since that is what I'm testing today back and forth
<gatox> nessita, that's weird......
<gatox> nessita, i'll check that right now and propose a branch to fix it
<nessita> gatox: I'm using trunk + my import-qt4 branches, proper pythonpaths were set everywhere
<nessita> I double checked, though I may have missed something, I'm human
<nessita> and is Fri afternoon...
<gatox> nessita, no... i'm having some issues here regarding to success message, but i thought it was a problem in the network-detect branch
<nessita> gatox: well, if the fix is too complicated, we'll release on Tue, but I want to be sure this relesae work perfectly
<gatox> nessita, no, the fix should be really easy...... i think the problem is that some code was reverted somewhere.... so i'm checking the proposals
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> the rest is working fine :-)
<gatox> nessita, i'm testing right now to see what happend because the code is there
<nessita> alecu, gatox: I have 2 more branches for qt4 import migration: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81980 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/import-qt4reactor/+merge/82012
<nessita> alecu, gatox: the installer branch depends on the controlpanel one which depends on the sso one, as expected
<gatox> nessita, ok..... let me finish this one that should be quick and i'll review those ones
<nessita> gatox: sure
<nessita> ok, I will take a quick break
<alecu> nessita, approved the import-qt4reactor branch
<alecu> nessita, I'm reviewing the others now.
<nessita> alecu: you rocky rocked star!
<gatox> nessita, alecu quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/success-fix  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/success-fix
<gatox> nessita,  that solved the bug about the success page message
<nessita> gatox: looking
<nessita> gatox: those are not proposed for merging..
<gatox> nessita, jeje :P it was to quick that i forgot that.....
<gatox> proposing.....
<nessita> gatox: breathe!!!
<nessita> do not forget to do *that*
<gatox> trying :P
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll propose this and review yours now
<nessita> ack
<nessita> gatox: would you mind explaining why you reverted setting the SUCCESS message?
<gatox> nessita, i moved it to the installer, not sso
<gatox> nessita, because...
<nessita> ok, makes sense
<nessita> gatox: I can imagine
<gatox> nessita, ok.... no explain needed?
<nessita> gatox: and yes, we DESPERATELY  need to refactor this
<gatox> :P
<nessita> no, all this sucks :-D
<nessita> (the mix between sso and installer)
<gatox> relax
<gatox> we will do that soon!
<gatox> don't disturb your zen :P
<nessita> lol
<nessita> my zen was disturbed months ago, back in budapest when the goal "windows port" reached my ears
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> gatox: branches looks good, will run test now
<alecu> rol-lol
<gatox> alecu, nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/success-fix/+merge/82016  -   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/success-fix/+merge/82017
<gatox> that are the proposals
<alecu> gatox, looking
 * gatox starting nessita review..... hoping that doesn't has 20000 lines of changes :P
<nessita> gatox: at least it does not have endless lint issues ;-)
<gatox> nessita, touche
<gatox> nessita, you mention that:  the installer branch depends on the controlpanel one which depends on the sso one, as expected........ which sso one?
<nessita> gatox: you know I'm kidding, no? :-D
<gatox> nessita, yes...... but it's true! jejee
<nessita> gatox: one that already landed (https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/import-qt4reactor/+merge/81978)
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh oka
<nessita> gatox: both approved
<gatox> nessita, great!
<gatox> nessita,  i'm having this problem with the installer branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735649/ if i not set the python path to point to your control panel branch it works
<nessita> looking
<nessita> gatox: did you run setup.py build in my controlpanel branch?
<gatox> nessita, and that was i forgot to do :P
<gatox> what i*
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> gatox: that is one of the thing I hate about QT
<gatox> nessita, dont blame qt! that is doing the ui with a designer..... doing the ui in code is more fun and dont have this problems :P
<gatox> nessita, +1 to the installer branch
<nessita> awesome
<nessita> gatox: did you try running it IRL? :-)
<nessita> it *works* (it does nothing, but the window is shown)
<nessita> ok, I'm leaving in a few minutes
<nessita> when the second half of the .ar match begins
<gatox> nessita, i'm trying IRL right now
<nessita> nice
<gatox> nessita, ahhh do i need to download a new qtreactor and install it?
<gatox> the one with your changes?
<nessita> of course! I sent the .deb in an email
 * gatox looking...
<nessita> gatox: just install the .deb I sent, and you can remove the old one
<gatox> nessita, ahhh but i was talking about windows... to test the installer
<nessita> gatox: ah, yes, that also. Just pull latest changes to the git repo and do python setup.pt install
<gatox> yep
<gatox> like the last time
<nessita> last time there was no setup.py :-)
<gatox> .deb downloaded
<nessita> (if we're talking about the same)
<gatox> ahhh true true
<nessita> ok, I'm gone!
<nessita> email me anything you need from me
<gatox> nessita, ok! bye
<nessita> have a great weekend everyone!
<gatox> nessita, you too
<nessita> enjoy and have somerest
<gatox> nessita, i'll finish the review and go to play with a new xbox that is waiting for me.....
<gatox> i can't believe i resist all the day
<gatox> jejee
<nessita> gatox: enjoy!
<alecu> gatox, congrats on the xbox!
<alecu> gatox, what games do you have?
<gatox> alecu, i bought: spiderman edge of time, mass effect, dead space, bayoneta, ninja gaiden, alice, star wars force unleash, batman arkham city, deus ex human revolution and tintin :D jejeej
<gatox> and tomorrow i'm going to but portal2
<alecu> gatox, !!!! a lot!!!!
<alecu> gatox, I've played portal 1 a few days ago... it's a great game.
<gatox> alecu, yes.... and i don't play a lot..... but i have a lot of games if someome came or something
<alecu> gatox, I usually don't play a lot either... but somehow this past few months have melted my brain.
<alecu> or something :-)
<beuno> gatox, if you like RPGs, I highly recommend Gears of War
<beuno> awesome multiplayer co-op
<gatox> i heard about that game.... it sound pretty cool
<alecu> gatox, 2xApprove
<gatox> alecu, nice!
<gatox> EOD kind of late..... but eod jejeje
<gatox> alecu, bye!
<alecu> bye gatox!
<alecu> enjoy!!!!
<gatox> will do!
<gatox> jeje
#ubuntuone 2011-11-12
<scarleo> Hi, whenever I add a new share through Nautilus outside of U1 folder I need to restart the daemon to make it sync.
<scarleo> I let it sit for a whole day but sync never started, as soon as I restarted U1 sync started immediately
<scarleo> is this a known problem or should I file a bug report?
<verterok> scarleo: yes, it's a known bug #869920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
#ubuntuone 2012-11-05
<JamesTait> Good morning, all!
<mmcc> was up a little late pushing out this build. The menu works, but it is launching a second instance of syncdaemon when it connects using SyncDaemonTool, and so I get two running syncdaemons, something I thought was not possible.
<mmcc> So I'm going to sleep and if I'm not at standup, blame syncdaemon IPC
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> is anyone here?
<karni> Morning gatox :)
<gatox> karni, hi! do you have time for 2 small reviews?
<gatox> alecu, hi! o/
<karni> gatox: Sure
<gatox> karni, thx
<gatox> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/case-insensitive-search/+merge/132703  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/x-button/+merge/132729
<alecu> hola all!
<alecu> hola gatox!
<gatox> alecu, did you enjoy your holidays?
<karni> Hi alecu!
<alecu> gatox: yes, a lot :-)
<karni> gatox: +1'ed both
<gatox> karni, awesome! thx
<karni> np
<karni> I need to visit the post office (package returned). Will be back asap.
<gatox> karni, alecu  anyone of you want to do a small review?
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fixwin-search/+merge/132906
<alecu> gatox: will do, sure.
<gatox> alecu, thx
<gatox> alecu, the second review is for brian, because the main issue was in windows
<alecu> gatox: this looks too flaky: self.search.pattern[-8:-7]
<dobey> alecu: aren't you on holiday?
<alecu> dobey: not anymore :-(
<dobey> ah
<dobey> alecu: your trip wasn't horribly disturbed by the hurricane i hope
<alecu> dobey: just a couple of hours of delay on one plane
<gatox> alecu, yep..... but i want to check for that specific char..... the other way would be to declare it as a variable of FilesSearch and use that variable to create the string instead of os.sep.... but....... i don't like to have a var for that :S
<alecu> dobey: but yes, no hurricanes while sipping cubalibres in the pool bar in mexico :-)
<alecu> there was a bar with the chairs *inside* the pool. Talk about awesome.
<gatox> cool!
<alecu> dobey: what about you? did the hurricane get near your place?
<alecu> gatox: I think a better check would be to build a path with the system dependent functions, and to check the regular expression against that.
<alecu> gatox: instead of testing the specific character
<dobey> alecu: not directly, but the weather did get a bit windy and rainy here
 * karni is back
<karni> darn queue at the post office
<gatox> alecu, branch updated.... in that case i don't need to add the new tests..... because that was already being done with the previous tests..... and we didn't notice that was failing on windows
<karni> gatox: Looks good to me. +1'ed
<gatox> karni, thx
<gatox> me
<karni> me
<rockstar> me
<rockstar> I think the meeting actually needs to be moved back an hour. A sane mmcc is probably not awake yet.
<karni> rockstar: You mean forward?
<alecu> me
<rockstar> karni, yeah, whatever. I mean make it in one more hour.
<karni> It was 5PM, now it's 4PM for me (doesn't matter for me, really)
<karni> rockstar: ack
<gatox> karni, where are you?
<karni> rockstar: I'm here, right after you mate.
<karni> dobey: standup?
<dobey> in an hour?
<gatox> karni, i was the one who ask :P
<karni> dobey: negative :) you changed time?
<mmcc> hi folks. yeah, how many of us didn't change time?
<karni> gatox: DONE: hooked up 'shuffle/repeat all' in artist & album screens; /started late today/
<karni> shit sorry
<dobey> yes, and i mean rockstar also just suggested it need be in an hour
<karni> TODO: Create new playlist, Add to playlist
<karni> NEXT: rockstar
<karni> gatox: You mean location? Warsaw, Poland
<gatox> karni, ahhhh
<gatox> rockstar, go
<rockstar> one sec
<karni> gatox: weren't you first :)?
<dobey> also
<gatox> ahhhhhhh yes
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Landed a couple of branches, some improves in socket communication, fixed share search on windows.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing u1-cp or u1-client bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<karni> I pasted by accident haha
<karni> DONE: hooked up 'shuffle/repeat all' in artist & album screens; /started late today/
<dobey> the google calendar still says it is in one hour from now
<karni> TODO: Create new playlist, Add to playlist
<karni> NEXT: rockstar
<gatox> messy standup again :P
<karni> dobey: broken :) it changed itself correctly for me. interestish!
<rockstar> DONE: Set up Ubuntu dev system
<rockstar> TODO: Tech debt in iOS apps
<rockstar> BLOCKED: No
<rockstar> NEXT: alecu
<karni> gatox: (my bad, pasted accidentally, before everyone, wanted to maste your and mine "me" :) )
<alecu> DONE: vacations
<alecu> TODO: catch up
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT?
<karni> dobey will be next in an hour ^-^
<dobey> DONE: reviews
<dobey> TODO: tarmac updates
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<karni> I don't mind moving it "back" to when the meeting was. (though, during summer, it'd mean 6PM instead of 5PM for me, we could switch back then ;P)
<dobey> karni: the standup/meeting times are the same as they were before here; but the 1-1 time for me seemed to move up an hour
<mmcc> me, DONE: integrated cocoa sync menu — TODO: figure out IPC problem with syncdaemontool and cocoa sync menu, land some branches — BLOCK: none
<dobey> where's mvo?
<karni> dobey: Hrm. For me, I saw 17:00 in the event series, and it changed (and all following) to 16:00 on its own after DST change.
<mmcc> Am I on that calendar event? I see nothing at all…
<karni> mmcc: lemme see
<dobey> mmcc: i'm looking at it in a calendar shared from ralsina_
<dobey> karni: ^^
<karni> mmcc: You seem to be not. I shall add you (if I can)
<karni> dobey: I as well.
<karni> mmcc: You should receive an invitation.
<mmcc> thanks karni
<karni> np
<dobey> stupid climate change
<dobey> it is cold here
 * gatox lunch + errands
<karni> dobey: Same here. And I'm equally upset.
<mvo> dobey: meh, sorry, I'm here
<mvo> alecu, dobey: I'm in a software-center client/server catchup call and got hit by the DST change, I thought the meeting was 1h later. sorry for that
<alecu> mvo: no problem, of course. Calls always override the standup, you can paste your notes when finished.
<briancurtin> oh i didnt see that we were actually doing standup now. typing up some notes now
<mvo> DONE: upload new dbus-python to raring with fix for #846044,  lp:~mvo/ubuntu-release-upgrader/lp1071388, lp:~mvo/apt/auto-remove-kernels , sessioninstaller: merge typo fix, software-center: upload new version to raring, try to run ubiquity branch in a VM (not much luck). TODO: prepare for the sprint next week MISC: tomorrow half a day off, thursday off
<rye> hello, anybody can help me with twisted - I want to run  Keyring().set_credentials('Test', {"test": 1}) - from ubuntu_sso.keyring, but can't find a way to actually get the returned deferred to call callback/errback or anything. it just gets stuck somewhere in set_credentials and my Twisted-foo is at all times low
<briancurtin> DONE: installer/branch testing // TODO: recreate installer from stable-4-0 and retest that it's worthy of shipping
<dobey> rye: which reactor are you using?
<rye> dobey: i am importing reactor after importing Keyring but i tried with glib2reactor and  gireactor
<dobey> rye: it may be that one or more of the imports that get pulled in is doing something bad perhaps. have you tried importing Keyring after the reactor is running?
<rye> dobey: well, nothing changed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335003/ - am I missing some obvious twisted call to something?
<dobey> rye: maybe you need @defer.inlineCallbacks on the def run():, and yield Keyring().set_credentials(...)
<dobey> rye: but i am not totally sure, really
<mmcc_2> looks like libobjc grew incompatibly between 10.6 and 10.7. I might need to build eggs of pyobjc on 10.6 and then build the app on 10.7 using those
<mmcc_2> hooray packaging
<rye> alecu: may I ask you whether you see anything weird here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335076/ - I am trying to use Ubuntu SSO's Keyring and it looks like it hangs inside set_credentials()
<alecu> rye: I don't see anything weird there. I'm trying to run it now.
<alecu> rye: please add these two lines at the top of your script:
<alecu> from dbus.mainloop.glib import DBusGMainLoop
<alecu> DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True)
<rye> alecu: ARGH!@!!
<rye> alecu: thank you!
<alecu> rye: no problem! It bit me again just now :-)
<mmcc_2> oof, looks like the ultimate solution to this morning's bug might start with re-building my python, then re-building pyobjc with flags to support 10.6. annoying, but should work…
<gatox> mmcc, hi.... could you re-review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/socket-communication/+merge/132409
<gatox> mmcc_2, ^
<mmcc> gatox, sure, looking now
<gatox> mmcc, thx
<gatox> briancurtin, hi! could you review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fixwin-search/+merge/132906
<briancurtin> gatox: ah cool, yep ill take a look
<gatox> briancurtin, awesome
<mmcc_2> gatox, should we add a test to check that cleanup is called in init? might also be a good idea to check that listen is called with the expected key when the initial socket connect fails with that key (add a line to test_server_socket?)
<gatox> mmcc_2, i'll add that inn a while
<mmcc_2> gatox: cool, thanks
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch; bbiab
<gatox> mmcc_2, branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/socket-communication/+merge/132409
<gatox> alecu, do you know if there is any important task to be done? because i'm working in my bug queue.... but the ones there are not really important
<alecu> gatox: perhaps you can try installing a unity dev environ, and start learning about nux to work on dash stuff in the coming weeks
<gatox> alecu, niceeeeeeeee..... i'll do that!
<gatox> more fun
<mmcc> gatox: +1 on socket-communication. thanks for the extra effort & tests there!
<gatox> mmcc, no problem! thx!
<dobey> hmm
<chaselivingston> mmcc: loving the new mac build. no more app in the dock :)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: great, glad the menu works for you :) can you do me a favor and check if there are two instances of syncdaemon running on your system now? I was seeing that last night, even though the IPC code is supposed to prevent it
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yes there are two
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yep. :( kill one if you plan on leaving it running. sorry about the bug, really quite puzzling.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: no worries, thanks for the heads up, killed one
<mmcc> brb…
<gatox> reboot..... brb
<briancurtin> gatox: is share link search supposed to be case sensitive? (i remember seeing some chatter about this, not sure if there was a final answer)
<dobey> briancurtin: there was a branch to make it not so, that landed friday or today
<gatox> briancurtin, no..... but that is a different branch that is not probably merged with this one
<gatox> s/not probably/probably not
<briancurtin> gatox: ah, well then your fixwin-search branch looks fine by itself. approved
<gatox> :D
<gatox> annnnddddddddd....... eod for me! see you tomorrow people!
<karni> take care gatox
<gatox> karni, thx, bye!
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> wonder where is best to put the certs and cert path resolving code
<karni> I'll head out for a while, and work a while longer when I get back. Will publish the fixed U1M to Google Play as well.
<briancurtin> dobey: client-data sounded like a good idea the other day. it's client data so that makes sense, and creating a package in that project to access said client-data makes sense to me
<briancurtin> i know nothing about dependencies and packaging stuff on ubuntu so that's about as deep as my input can go, i think
<dobey> briancurtin: the problem is though, client-data doesn't have code; and ubuntu-sso-client depending on ubuntuone-client-data seems a bit backward;
<briancurtin> i guess we could add code, but then yeah that seems backward
<dobey> probably moving it into ubuntu-sso-client is best
<mmcc_2> ok, I have to go take a walk. building and packaging and incompatible SDK verisons, making me a little angry
<dobey> briancurtin: so let's do that then; pull the certs into your branch, and bring the get_certificates_path() (or whatever it was called) code back in, but change it to look for the certs in the SSO data dir, and copy in the related tests from ubuntuone-storage-protocol for that method as well
<briancurtin> dobey: and this is for after i do this release out of stable, correct?
<briancurtin> keeping with the idea of just merging my cert branch for this release, then doing it the right way moving forward?
<dobey> briancurtin: it could work either way, and doing it this way is something we could possibly merge back into stable-4-0 as well; but yeah, we can knock out the release with the current patch first, as discussed on friday
<dobey> alright, need to head off; later all
<mmcc_2> something has convinced pyobjc's setuptools that my 10.6 machine is in fact 10.4… this is causing some build problems. so it goes
<briancurtin> three things you can count on: death, taxes, packaging problems
<mmcc_2> I could use some death right about now
<mmcc_2> well, this is awesome: >>> from distutils.util import get_platform
<mmcc_2> >>> get_platform()
<mmcc_2> 'macosx-10.4-x86_64'
<briancurtin> mmcc_2: what about platform.platform()
<mmcc_2> there are like five ways that pyobjc uses to get the platform string
<briancurtin> can you monkeypatch it to get the right one?
<mmcc_2> ha! - platform.platform == 'Darwin-10.8.0-i386-64bit'
<mmcc_2> bzzzzt
<mmcc_2> how did this get so broken
<mmcc_2> briancurtin: unfortunately I'm still not totally sure how this value is creeping in, the only place I see get_platform called directly is inside an if that checks for python3
<karni> I'm back.
<mmcc_2> something somewhere built my python with MACOSX_DEPLOYMENT_TARGET=10.4
<mmcc_2> so now I'm rebuilding python, then pyqt, then etc etc
<mmcc_2> Finally I've made it back to where I was at 8:15
<karni> mmcc_2: How long ago was that ? :D
<mmcc_2> it's 4
<karni> ouch
<mmcc_2> yeah, going through everything that might be wrong until you finally realize that your python was configured wrong for some reason by the random pseudo-package-manager from github that everyone uses even though it's not even 1.0 yet
<mmcc_2> (sucks)
<karni> aha :|
#ubuntuone 2012-11-06
<mmcc_2> alright, time for me to sign off. may or may not be back later
<karni> phew. Resolved a number of RT tickets.
<rockstar> mmcc_2, you're not around, are you?
<karni> rockstar: Anything I can help with?
<rockstar> karni, just need a quick review. Wanna do it?
<karni> rockstar: Yeah I can try :)
<rockstar> (It's really easy)
<rockstar> https://code.launchpad.net/~rockstar/ubuntuone-ios-music/no-more-mogenerator/+merge/133007
<rockstar> karni, basically, we were using this tool that looked out our data model and generated these classes, which we then inherit from in our actual model classes.
<rockstar> I just took the need for those generated classes out of the equation, because they don't seem to play well with my Rest library.
<karni> I see
<karni> rockstar: But there aren't many changes to these classes, so they can be done manually, right?
<karni> i.e. you don't really need to generate them each time
<rockstar> karni, yeah, exactly.
<rockstar> Our data model doesn't really change, and if it does, we just add the change.
<rockstar> It generated all sorts of code that we don't really need.
<karni> Right
<karni> rockstar: Can you tell me about the pointer-star alignment convention here?
<karni> 26	+@property (nonatomic, retain) Artist* artistEntity;
<karni> 27	+@property (nonatomic, retain) NSString *coverArtId;
<rockstar> karni, oh, that's probably just from the generated code.
<rockstar> Literally, all those additions were copy/pasted from the generated code.
<karni> aha. it just looks funny, but intentional, that some are right/someleft aligned :) nvm that
<rockstar> Yeah, I don't think it's intentional, but I didn't change it because I didn't think it was that big of a deal.  If you want me to, I'll change it.
<karni> rockstar: about the 'wtf' - is there a way to add an album to an artist in current implementation?
<karni> rockstar: No, that's fine.
<karni> rockstar: I just know some programmers can make flame wars over that ;)
<rockstar> Yes.  That code path is a dead code path.  If it ever got called, it would crash.
<karni> rockstar: +1 :)
<rockstar> My 2.0 branch actually implements its own version of all of those Fetchers, so that code is going away.
<karni> ack
<rockstar> My main goal in the remaining week is to reduce our code liability, so I can be more agile without having to worry about breaking things.
<rockstar> There are no bugs in no code. :)
<karni> rockstar: I wonder - do you parse everything into memory? Say, when you have a list of songs - how do you hand it over to the program from the parser?
<karni> rockstar: Good approach :)
<rockstar> Well, I'm actually handing that off to a library now. I just say "hey, these endpoints map to these data models" and it parses and creates objects accordingly.
<karni> rockstar: In other words - will the app handle your sick-large music collection with no fuss?
<rockstar> Yes, it should.
<rockstar> In fact, it currently doesn't, so while not a huge bug, we need to get on the 2.0 api soon.
<karni> rockstar: Right. I mean, is this cached in memory, or persisted right away? Say, 10.000 songs - will it handle that just fine?
<rockstar> I'm not sure of the implementation level stuff, because it's a library. I haven't had any problems yet though.
<karni> rockstar: And I don't even mean paging (which is one of the solutions) - FWIW, I talked to Zac about how I do it, and he liked it.
<karni> oh
<rockstar> I suppose I could put the app on the original iPad and see if pants are shitted into.
<karni> rockstar: FWIW, I do it on-line - call back with each parsed entity, which gets saved immediately (to SQLite)
<karni> hehe
<karni> rockstar: Keep rocking
<rockstar> Yeah, I suspect it's something similar.
<karni> Hungry. #include Another bowl of cornflakes
<rockstar> Heh.
<karni> That's me for today, night!
<gnomefreak> is ubuntuone-installer important to have on 13.04?
<gnomefreak> upgrade wants to remove it
<briancurtin> ping dobey ^
<briancurtin> gnomefreak: i'm not sure myself - i would guess its fine as long as it has already run. i'll bring this up tomorrow (~9 hours) when most of the team is around
<gnomefreak> briancurtin: thanks
<gnomefreak> briancurtin: has the daily builds been updated for 13.04 yet? maybe newer verrsion will help
<gnomefreak> s/verrsion/version
<briancurtin> gnomefreak: i'm not sure, haven't seen anything mentioned about those builds yet
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> good morning!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<karni> Morning
<gatox> karni, hi
<karni> hi, gatox
<dobey> i guess i have to go vote today :(
<gatox> me
<karni> me
<dobey> meh
<karni> :D
<briancurtin2> me
<rockstar> me
<karni> briancurtin2: Where's the real Brian! ;)
<briancurtin> right here :)
<dobey> mmcc, mvo, alecu?
<karni> hehe
<mmcc> me
 * rockstar hands mmcc a coffee
<mvo> hello
<mvo> me
<karni> mmcc: What time is it for you?
 * mvo is still not used to the timezone shift, still displayed 1h earlier in my calendar
<mmcc> thanks rockstar. :)
<gatox> go for me?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed a branch to fix windows search. Start reading about unity and nux development. Clean install of Ubuntu in the laptop i'm going to take to the sprint, and environment setup. Having problems trying to compile unity.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Get unity to compile and execute the dev version. Keep studying about nux and unity.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<mmcc> karni, 7am
<gatox> No
<gatox> karni, go
<karni> DONE: Handled multiple RT tickets. Maintenance release of U1M 1.6.4. Shuffle/repeat all in genre screen of U1M v2.
<karni> TODO: Continue with playlists.
<karni> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: tarmac updates, poked smoser to get a raring vm image up
<dobey> TODO: bugs
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<karni> mmcc: oh dang..
<dobey> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: XP, Vista, 7, and 8 testing of stable-4-0 based installer. sent to QA for testing
<briancurtin> TODO: vote! (i will be gone for a bit in the afternoon to do that) - working on cert changes we discussed yesterday
<briancurtin> NEXT: rockstar
<rockstar> DONE: Remove mogenerator code
<rockstar> TODO: Continue cleanup of iOS codebase
<rockstar> BLOCKED: Nope
<rockstar> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: battled homebrew python on 10.6, rebuild pyobjc for 10.6 menu — TODO: same, double syncdaemon — blk: no — mvo
<mvo> DONE: half-a-day off, new apt reviewed/uploaded to raring, diagnose "skype" purchase issue on 12.10, TODO: software-center 12.10 SRU, BLOCKED: nothing
<karni> When ralsina_'s back, I say we move the meeting. Knowing it's 7am for mmcc I feel guily. I could not live like that personally :)
<mmcc> oh, NOTE: I'm taking swap on Friday.
<alecu> me
<dobey> today is also election day in the US, so some of us may have to be away for a bit to vote, at some point during the day
<mmcc> karni: 7am is fine, my daughter wakes me up at 6-6:30
<mvo> NOTE: I will be off thursday
<karni> mmcc: oh man.....
<alecu> DONE: catched up with mail, reviewing of a "Resumable Uploads REST API" by lucio
<alecu> TODO: plans for the sprint
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> karni: probably mmcc does not get to bed at 4.30am, like you do :-)
<karni> alecu: :>
<mvo> hehe
<mmcc> yeah, 3 is about my limit :)
<alecu> hehehe
<rockstar> dobey, some of us used the mail service to vote. :)
<karni> mmcc: Considering you'd sleep 3.5 hours, that's insane! :)
<karni> rockstar: Wow. You really must trust your postal service. (sadly, I don't trust mine, and we don't have a way to vote by mail service)
<alecu> hey, all: I'm planning on forcing mandel to give us all a bit of a crash course on unity and nux during the sprint. I can also speak a bit about vala for lenses.
<mmcc> karni: I trust the USPS more than most electronic voting machines, personally
<rockstar> karni, well, to be truthful, I was too lazy to go buy a .60 stamp, so while I got my ballot by mail, I dropped it off at the county building on my way to have lunch with my wife a few weeks ago.
<alecu> so, it would be a good idea if you can all bring in a vm with Q and unity running from trunk
<rockstar> alecu, excellent. I'm looking forward to it.
<alecu> briancurtin, mmcc, rockstar, gatox, dobey and mvo
<alecu> ^^
<karni> alecu: fantastic
<alecu> and karni too
<rockstar> alecu, although "unity running from trunk" sounds like something I'm unfamiliar with.
<karni> mmcc: I've heard recent voting machines in Poland were from Russia (lol no comment? XD)
<gatox> alecu, vm? i'm doing it native
<dobey> well, laptop has q, but i don't think running a VM on it is feasible
<alecu> gatox: you are brave :-)
<gatox> alecu, i know jejee
<alecu> dobey: native is fine, of course.
<dobey> but why trunk?
<gatox> alecu, but q inn a vm requires some videocard configuration and stuff..... at least for me is crazy slow
<dobey> gatox: everything is slow on my laptop. it's an atom :)
<gatox> dobey, you win
<gatox> jeje
<mvo> iirc the "vmware" driver is slightly better in kvm than the standard one, but its still not great
<gatox> altough i'm having some problems trying to compile unity......
<alecu> dobey: when we were working with mandel, the target was unity and nux trunk, since there were bits that were still being developed
<briancurtin> gatox: any wiki/directions on unity setup? i have a fresh Q install on my laptop
<gatox> briancurtin, http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<gatox> briancurtin, that's one of them
<gatox> briancurtin, but that's the first one, you will need to try to compile everything and run it from trunk
<alecu> gatox: I'm using virtualbox, and there's some way to force Q to use a software renderer that's decent on a VM on a laptop
<gatox> but i'm stuck here at this moment: [ 15%] Building CXX object unity-shared/CMakeFiles/unity-shared.dir/BGHash.cpp.o
<gatox> /home/gatox/Desktop/code/unity/trunk/unity-shared/BGHash.cpp:29:15: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before ‘(’ token
<gatox> need to restart....... brb
<alecu> karni, rockstar: also, lucio has been working on the spec to do resumable uploads via rest that I mentioned in the standup
<alecu> karni, rockstar: I don't know when we'll get to implementing it, but it would be great if you can take a look and come up with possible problems
<dobey> alecu: right; and that makes sense for developing stuff in it; but doesn't tell me why i need it installed/running live in a system (virtual or native). :)
<alecu> karni, rockstar: I'm sending you the link privately.
<dobey> gatox: nice
<alecu> dobey: yes, installing it is an option. Running it is needed in order to see the dash views we'll be doing with nux, since it's all running in the compiz/unity processes.
<alecu> dobey: that's why my suggestion to use VMs
<gatox> alecu, if i found some problems or get stuck trying to compile something. #ubuntu-desktop would be the right place to ask?
<dobey> gatox: #ubuntu-unity
<gatox> dobey, thx!
<alecu> dobey: since the development unity branch is usually not very stable, it's much easier to debug when running on a vm.
<gatox> alecu, but wouldn't be better to use it from trunk so we can detect newer problems and so?
<alecu> gatox: exactly
<karni> alecu: Thank you. I've already read this doc ~week ago. For now, I have no comments. Looks clean (and slightly complicated, at the same time ;))
<alecu> karni: "slightly complicated" sounds like useful criticism :-)
<karni> alecu: hehe well.. if I come up with something smarter, I will certainly let you guys know :)
<karni> alecu: For now, I acknowledge resumable uploads is simply not-so-simple to perform :)
<gatox> alecu, have you seen this before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337547/
<gatox> alecu, or should i assume that the code is wrong and the compilation of unity is broken?
<dobey> gatox: that looks like the code is wrong
<gatox> yap...... that's what i was afraid of :S
<dobey> gatox: apt-get build-dep unity && bzr branch lp:unity && cd unity && cmake whatever should work; if it doesn't, then the code is probably wrong :)
<gatox> dobey, ok...... i'll need to start fixing this as much as i can to get it to build
<alecu> gatox: are you also using nux from trunk? we hit that a few times
<gatox> alecu, yes..... from trunk
<gatox> alecu, and what did you do? fix it? :P
<dobey> gatox: but is cmake actually using nux from trunk?
<gatox> dobey, that is what i'm not sure.... the guid doesn't specified nothing about that..... just that you need to compile nux before......
<gatox> dobey, yes..... it should be using that based on the bash functions that the wiki provide
<gatox> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<gatox> is creating everything inside $HOME/staging...... and using that for remake unity
<dobey> cmake is really great. it doesn't show you the command line used or anything helpful in such situations :)
<gatox> this is what i'm doing:
<gatox> cmake .. -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$HOME/staging/ -DGSETTINGS_LOCALINSTALL=ON
<gatox>     make  && make install
<dobey> right, but how do you make the 'make' part print the full gcc/g++ command line so you can see what include paths it's using and such?
<mmcc> ha, buildout documentation described as 'nascent' in 2009.
 * karni out for lunch
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch, and i guess vote. bbiab
<mmcc> ok, going to go vote, then lunch.
<briancurtin> same. voting+lunch=gone for a bit
<dobey> hmm, new cold keyboard is cold
<dobey> not bad though
 * karni back
<dobey> well, that's awesome. redshift won't start because it can't get my location from geoclue
<dobey> wtf. dconf-service is using 237 MB RES on my workstation :(
<karni> redshift. used that a while back.
<dobey> brb
 * briancurtin voted
<briancurtin> dobey: i had the same problem. had to feed it long/lat manually
<gatox> bye people..... eod here.....
 * gatox will keep reading about c++ and nux after work anyway :P
<karni> bye gatox
<gatox> karni, bye
<briancurtin> i wish i could get f.lux to work but i gave up on that. redshift seems alright
<dobey> i give up on redshift
<briancurtin> dobey: i have a startup application as "gtk-redshift -l 41.85:87.65" that works fine (for chicago)
<dobey> briancurtin: sure. i just don't believe in creating hacked up desktop files for things that are supposedly "built to integrate with gtk"
<briancurtin> i dont believe in that either but my eyes urged me to do the workaround
<dobey> emacs, sure, i'll make a custom startup .desktop for it, because it's a 20 year old app that's insanely complex and finicky; and a dire necessity. redshift isn't :)
<dobey> is f.lux in the archive?
<briancurtin> i only looked around briefly and ended up trying it from source and failed. havent tried since (~1 week)
<dobey> maybe i'll just fix redshift
<dobey> of course, it'd also be nice if i had a colorhug; need to get one
<briancurtin> i may take a whack at fixing up f.lux - been using that for years on windows and mac (but the mac is now Q)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> f.lux is proprietary
<dobey> later all
<karni> later dobey
<mmcc> hooray, fixed bug 1075186 by building a pyobjc egg on 10.6 and just using that - kills two birds with one stone, since now it's in the buildout too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1075186 in Ubuntu One Client "traceback at launch trying to display u1 menu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075186
<mmcc> time for me to split — will definitely be back later
<karni> Eclipse. Would you be so kind and un-hang.
<karni> oh, it worked :}
#ubuntuone 2012-11-07
<karni> Implemented a couple dialogs required for playlist manipulation, the files library needs updating accordingly to recent API changes.
 * karni EODs
<mmcc> back, looking into why syncdaemon can be launched twice on darwin
<mmcc> not making much progress, maybe after sleep things will be clearer
<karni> Good morning!
<mmcc> good night!
<karni> :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<karni> Mornings JamesTait :)
<JamesTait> karni, o/
<gatox> good morning
<alecu> mornings all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
 * alecu needs to run some errands, will be back in a while
<karni> rockstar: ping
<alecu> mvo: ping
<mvo> hey alecu
<alecu> hi mvo! the best place to ask about the port would be #twisted-python3
<alecu> mvo: I'm taking a look as well, and after we get the tests running we should try running bits of our code
<mvo> alecu: cool, thanks. I figured some bits out myself now, see my latest mail :)
<mvo> alecu: sorry for the spam, I am not very literate with twisted
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> yey! unity is compiling! :'D
<karni> \o/ :)
<rockstar> karni, pong
<mmcc> morning folks
<karni> morning mmcc o/
<rockstar> mmcc, someone should give you a medal for getting up so early.
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<mmcc> rockstar: heh. aren't we just one hour apart?
<rockstar> mmcc, yeah, but I got up a bit ago and was ragefacey.
<gatox> me
<mvo> me
<karni> me
<dobey> me
<rockstar> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<dobey> alecu: ?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Getting up to speed with C++, Unity and Nux. Unity is finally compiling.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep studying C++ and refreshing the old knowledge.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Not anymore
<gatox> mvo, go
<mvo> DID: software-center: diagnose failure to install skype in 12.10, filed #1075603 and #1075587 and modernize/upload app-install-data-partner to quantal/raring, misc: work on lp:~mvo/+junk/software-center-agent-apps-validator (to prevent the skype issue in the future), build VM for unity building/testing, some looking into twisted and py3, upload new glade to raring/quantal-proposed with fix for GtkButton editability (#1075957), hack a bit on ubiqu
<mvo> ity (now that glade is back in shape)
<mvo> TODO: prepare for he sprint
<mvo> BLOCKED: nothing
<mvo> (the skype issue is actually pretty anoying and will probably need some more work :(
<mvo> next karni
<karni> DONE: Added three playlist interaction related dialogs. Bug management. Hacking on the music library to support music API v2 changes.
<alecu> sorry, I'm on a different channel, having an interesting discussion about resumable uploads
<karni> TODO: Continue.
<karni> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: backporting 4.0.0 to beta PPA
<dobey> TODO: get 4.0.0 in stable PPA, bugs
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> rockstar: go
<rockstar> DONE: Merge mogenerator elimination
<rockstar> TODO: Continue reducing tech debt in iOS; prep for sprint
<rockstar> BLOCKED: Nein
<rockstar> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: installer testing, working on figuring out why WindowsError for open handles is occurring
<briancurtin> TODO: get feedback from QA on where we're at, see if i can isolate this WindowsError thing, setup laptops for sprint
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: fixed 10.6 menu bug, started looking at possible TCPActivation race
<mmcc> TODO: more TCPActivation
<mmcc> next: no
<mmcc> end of meeting?
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: plans for the sprint, discussion on resumable uploads, got twisted running on python3 as per mvo's mail
<alecu> TODO: review day, try running storage-protocol on twisted 3
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mvo> alecu: \o/
<alecu> briancurtin: how many laptops are you bringing to the sprint? :-)
<dobey> oh right; TODO: twisted py3k testing
<alecu> briancurtin: watch your spine!
<gatox> alecu, i'm already being able to run unity from trunk to test it :D
<briancurtin> alecu: ha, well i have my macbook which is ready to go (except the unity setup), but i think i need to bring my windows one as well
<alecu> gatox: awesome!
<gatox> alecu, i'll keep reading some c++ code and tutorials to refresh my memory and start looking at some small bugs maybe to get familiar with the code
<briancurtin> alecu: just saw the bug you entered about "getting information", looking now
<briancurtin> er nevermind, you didnt enter it, just assigned
<alecu> briancurtin: right. I peeked at the logs, and it looks like sd can't be started
<mmcc> brb…
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> brb, need reboot
<dobey> whee
<karni> EODing. I'll probably be hacking some more on the music library late evening.
<karni> o/
<gatox> karni, bye
<dobey> alright; need to get lunch. bbiab
<mmcc> so, is u1sdtool with no args expected to start syncdaemon if it's not already running?
<gatox> mmcc, mmmmm i usually do: u1sdtool -s to start syncdaemon
<mmcc> gatox: right, and IIRC there was a bug a while back to make sure that u1sdtool with no args doesn't start sd… but it looks like that's only working correctly on linux
<gatox> no idea about that
<mmcc> nope, on linux too just 'u1sdtool' starts syncdaemon
<gatox> i remember the one that was starting syncdaemon if it wasn't running when you do: u1sdtool -q
<mmcc> oh, ok
<mmcc> that might be the one I was thinking of
<gatox> that one is fixed
<mmcc> it's kind of a mess on osx right now. If I start two syncdaemons within two seconds, they'll both live because of a race to create the ipc socket file. If I start u1sdtool, it launches syncdaemon twice, from two different code paths - I think because the tcpactivation code to check if syncdaemon is listening ends up launching it
<mmcc> this wasn't a major problem until I had the menu in a separate process create a syncdaemontool at around the same time as the control panel's backend does that. they both end up launching a separate syncdaemon, and both syncdaemons stay around because of the socket file race
<mmcc> more fun - syncdaemontool.start calls proxy.start, which on mac/win is wrapped by _call_after_connection, which connects to syncdaemon using tcpactivation (potentially launching it). Then start() will happily launch SD again.
 * briancurtin lunch
<mmcc> brb, need to get some air
<gatox> ok...... i need to leave..... bbl!
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm
<mmcc> dobey: yes, exactly
<karni> Good evening, folks.
<dobey> hi karnin
<dobey> err, karni
<karni> :)
<dobey> brb
<dobey> have an appointment; bbiab
<mmcc> ok, looks like the right way to avoid racing will be to simply wait to launch the menu process until the control panel knows it has gotten a valid connection to SD. It'll look a little slow, but any other approach is hard to guarantee that it won't launch multiple syncdaemons
<gatox> back
<dobey> back
<mmcc> well, we're just having some really wonderful internet connectivity today.
<czajkowski> dobey: is there an U1 mailing list I can point someone to
<czajkowski> they've seemingly deleted all their work after adding another machine, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2012-November/035358.html
<dobey> czajkowski: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ is probably the best place for them to contact then
<dobey> czajkowski: but we do have ubuntuone-users list on launchpad as well
<mmcc> ok, have to head out now, I've got a good workaround for bug 1075777, and I'll be back tonight to put together a build for testing tomorrow
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1075777 in Ubuntu One Client "IPC does not (always) prevent multiple syncdaemons from launching on os x" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075777
<dobey> am off as well.
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-11-08
<gatox> bye all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<ralsina_> good morning!
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina_> Hola gatox!
<gatox> ralsina_, hey! how are you?
<ralsina_> gatox: having fun at work!
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina_> gatox: ok, not fun, just catching up with email :-)
<karni> Good morning o/
<gatox> karni, hi
<karni> hi gatox :)
<ralsina_> good morning karni!
<karni> Hello ralsina_, how's it going?
<ralsina_> karni: trying to start to work...
<karni> ralsina_: :) Back from holiday?
<ralsina_> karni: well, I still have tomorrow off
<karni> aha! :)
<ralsina_> but working today
 * karni nods
<ralsina_> karni, gatox: any branches that need reviews?
<gatox> ralsina_, nop.... just getting up to date with c++, unity and nux lately
<karni> ralsina_: Not currently, no :)
<ralsina_> gatox: need aspirins? They sell nice 500 pill bottles here
<gatox> ralsina_, jejee
<karni> Updating the music library with recent changes to music API v2
<ralsina_> karni: cool
<ralsina_> karni: I saw some mails about missing assets and such, need me to ask someone about them?
<karni> ralsina_: I'll ask patricia if she knows about anyone being assigned to it. If not, I'll ping you.
<ralsina_> karni: cool
<ralsina_> karni: also, not sure if I answered your email, but your vacation request, there should be no problem at all
<karni> ralsina_: ah, thank you
<karni> ralsina_: I sent you an e-mail. Could you fwd it as a manager, to make it formal :)? All info included.
<ralsina_> karni: no problem
<karni> Thanks!
<karni> ralsina_: oh, you could Cc me as well heh :) (if you haven't sent it yet)
<ralsina_> karni: haha, sure
<ralsina_> karni: done
<karni> Thanks ralsina_ !
<dobey> ralsina_: btw, is meeting in 1 hr or 2?
<ralsina_> dobey: calendar says 2
<dobey> ralsina_: that's what i said on monday, but for some people it says in 1 hr apparently. and we've been having the standup 1 hr from now all week
<ralsina_> dobey: I am lost as to what time 1hr from now is for our western folks
<karni> dobey: ralsina_: This is interesting. Google Calenda tells me Oct 29 - Nov 2 the stand up was 16:00. Before, and *after* (so now) it's back to 17:00
<karni> wtf..
<ralsina_> everyone shift-f5 :-)
<karni> Still same (even ctrl+f5, not sure which one it is in chromium)
<karni> ralsina_: srsly, I have had the standup at 16:00 for just two weeks. Super weird.
<karni> dobey: It tells me back 17:00 now, although I still see 16:00 Oct 20 - Nov 2
<karni> Confusing.
<karni> Maybe someone changed it accidentally. Or what not.
<ralsina_> Alejandro has bad internet issues. let's have just a standup today, and I will popup just for the call tomorrow
<karni> okey
<dobey> ralsina_: 1hr from now for california is ~7am
<dobey> will be ~8am for rockstar
<ralsina_> dobey: ugh
<ralsina_> so, 2h from now
<ralsina_> so it's at least livable
<karni> yeah
<dobey> ok
 * karni feels sorry for mmcc having had standup at 7 am
<dobey> in 2h with call tomorrow sounds good
 * dobey sort of glad alecu is having net issues then :)
<dobey> have to be somewhere in ~2.5 hrs
<karni> ralsina_: You guys won't be able to comment on ~ubuntuone-android-hackers owned branches, will you?
<ralsina_> karni: probably not
<ralsina_> karni: dobey probably can though, he has super-launchpad-powers
<karni> ralsina_: reassign to ubuntuone-hackers ?
<ralsina_> karni: even better
<karni> ralsina_: super powers dont count! :)
<karni> ok
<dobey> oh
<dobey> karni: add ~ubuntuone-hackers to ~ubuntuone-android-hackers
<dobey> ralsina_: not quite superpowers; only demi-super-powers :)
<karni> dobey: circular dependency - won't that be just plain strange.. ?
<ralsina_> dobey: like "nice-powers"?
<gatox> everyone....... if anyone is having problems trying to run unity from sources let me know.... i've fight with that.... and i win! jeje (alecu's suggestion)
<karni> dobey: now that I'm part of client engineering, I don't think branches belonging to ubuntuone-android-hackers are appropriate.
<karni> gatox: gj :)
<dobey> karni: hrmm; maybe we should do some rearranging at the sprint then
<karni> ralsina_: dobey: uh oh! even better, ubuntuone-client-engineering
<ralsina_> karni: yes
<ralsina_> dobey: oh yes we should
<karni> dobey: ubuntuone-android-hackers (and ubuntuone-ios-client-team) are becoming obsolete, I think
<dobey> karni: even better would be to move all the main branches under ubuntuone-control-tower; and have tarmac manage them
<ralsina_> dobey: groups are even messier thn before
<karni> ralsina_: dobey: should we set up a 'private' wiki on what to discuss on the sprint, so we dont' loose track?
<dobey> karni: let's not do anything with them until next week then
<karni> dobey: sure. I'll just move one branch.
<ralsina_> karni: good idea. Go ahead, volunteer Michal! :-)
<dobey> karni: there is a wiki page already; we could add it there :)
<karni> ralsina_: consider it done :)
<karni> dobey: you're right, I'll do that
<jgdx> What does "getting information, please wait" really mean?
<ralsina_> jgdx: literally, it's trying to connect to another process or a server to get information.
<jgdx> ralsina_: thanks! Can that process take over 10 minutes or shall I assume something has gone wrong?
<karni> ralsina_: gatox: dobey: Okey guys. This is a merge proposal into an experimental branch. I apologize for the diff size, let's blame it first on me, then the re-org. I don't expect one person to review it all, but it should give you a picture on what I am working with. And I had to finally commit to start throwing sensible-size MPs next. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-android-music/v2-playback-and-misc/+merge/133488
<ralsina_> jgdx: something has gone wrong, it should take a couple of seconds or so
<jgdx> ralsina_: roger, thank you.
<ralsina_> karni: the going rate is one pint every 100 lines above 1000.
<ralsina_> karni: j/k
<gatox> karni, yay!
<ralsina_> karni: but whoa, dude
<karni> ralsina_: 'going rate' sounds really bad x)
<karni> ralsina_: I understand if you bash me. That's the last time this happens, I promise :3
<ralsina_> http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/going-rate.html
<ralsina_> karni: it's ok, it happens. Once :-)
<karni> ralsina_: comission? ouch! x)
<karni> Yeah I promise to be a good boy regarding diff size from now on.
<karni> So, while I don't expect anything close to thorough review, if you notice something interesting when skimming it, feel free to ask. As the MP message mentions, there are some TODO's and XXX's left in the code as its WIP.
<gatox> karni, i'll review it in a few hours if that is ok....
<karni> gatox: More than okey. If you decide do read through it all, you're pretty hardcore. Don't do it, you may loose your eyes ;P
<gatox> jejeje
<karni> (and I don't mean code style, but the monitor! :) )
<karni> /s/monitor/screen
<briancurtin> mumble?
<dobey> briancurtin: just standup today; and it's in 1hr from now
<briancurtin> ah
<dobey> briancurtin: we'll have the team call tomorrow
<mmcc> Hi folks, so the google calendar is right for the meeting time after all?
<karni> mmcc: Now, to me, it is.
<karni> gatox: What's the stand up time for you in calendar? What was it last week?
<gatox> karni, let me check...... i usually just remember :P
<gatox> karni, 12:00 ART last week....... 13:00 ART today
<karni> hah, so it wasn't just me
<ralsina_> let's sincronize our watches! ;-)
<ralsina_> And let's have the team call in ... 24:34 hours from ..... now.
<dobey> karni: well, ART doesn't have DST :)
<dobey> karni: so that makes sense for it to change for the .ar people at least :)
<karni> dobey: I don't track when time changes in Poland (although usually a friend mentions it). I am just puzzled the meeing was moved back 1 hours for two weeks, and is back at 5 am in my calendar now :)
<karni> dobey: Actually, if they don't have DST, it should never change for them, only for us.
<ralsina_> even if we had in .ar DST now would be a horrible time to put it in effect. You know, it being almost summer ;-)
<karni> :D
<ralsina_> karni: it depends on who created the event
<ralsina_> karni: it follows *his* DST changes.
<karni> ralsina_: I think we should cancel DST in Poland (like they did in Russia or Ukraine.. can't remember)
<karni> ralsina_: That would make sense.
<ralsina_> we once cancelled 2 days before the time it was to start, and broke debian. What other country can claim to have broken a linux distro?
<karni> hahaha
<dobey> ralsina_: btw, calendar also shows that you have a call with cristian at the same time as the team call today :)
<ralsina_> dobey: yes, that has been there for 3 weeks ;-)
<dobey> ah; just noticed it now, when i added that calendar to evo :)
<dobey> anyone else want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntuone-control-panel/dont-show-in-gnome-system-settings/+merge/133398 as well?
<gatox> me
<karni> me
<rockstar> me
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> alecu, mmcc, mvo?
<mmcc> me
<ralsina_> me
<ralsina_> alecu is down
<ralsina_> go gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> All branches landed. Get Nux and Unity to compile in my machine (some troubles with the steps in the wiki), and run unity from sources. Keep getting up to speed with C++ and nux.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep studying and preparing the things for the trip.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> karni, go
<karni> DONE: Proposed merge to experimental U1M v2 branch. With ralsina, poked design about art assets. Two support tickets. Hacking on the music lib.
<karni> TODO: Still working on the music lib update.
<karni> NEXT: rockstar
<rockstar> DONE: Killed a slew of unused code paths in iOS music app; ran pre-sprint errands
<rockstar> TODO: Continue reducing tech debt in iOS
<rockstar> BLOCKED: Nein
<rockstar> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: 4.0.0 packages in beta/stable PPAs, bug #1076123
<dobey> TODO: bugs, prepare for sprint
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076123 in dmedia (Ubuntu Raring) "Remove desktopcouch from Ubuntu archives" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076123
<dobey> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: updated installer to QA, setup laptop with unity/nux (build fails, but at least it "works"), look into SD not starting on windows
<briancurtin> TODO: bug #1074391, also look into the WindowsError that is sometimes appearing for files being left open in other processes
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1074391 could not be found
<mmcc> DONE: found issues with PB IPC, worked around
<mmcc> TODO: build app, land some branches for cocoa menu
<mmcc> BLOK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: ralsina_
<ralsina_> DONE: climbed eiffel tower (on the inside) TODO: finish catching up. BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc or mvo
<gatox> ralsina_, nice "done task"! jeje
<ralsina_> EOM then
 * gatox lunch
<briancurtin> ralsina_: i'm waiting to hear back about the installer from QA - while you're here, just to double check, this would be version 4.0.0?
<dobey> ok, have to run for a while; lunch and some errands, may take a little longer than usual but hopefully not too long
<dobey> bbiab
<mmcc> oh, forgot a note for the meeting - I'm off tomorrow.
<ralsina_> briancurtin: right, 4.0.0
<karni> Hey guys, just to contrast the size of my previous MP, let's start with this 3 liner ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-music-java-library/update-stream-paths/+merge/133512
<karni> briancurtin: mind a review :) ? ↑
<karni> I think its our review day today.
<briancurtin> karni: yep, it's my review day so i'm up
<karni> kewl :)
<briancurtin> although i'll review 3-liners any day
<briancurtin> :)
<karni> hehehe ;>
<briancurtin> karni: i dont have the code for this, but is the URL in the test available anywhere as a constant? i see in StreamingClient.java you have API_PATH, but in the test you hardcode the URL - is there anything that could be common between the two?
<karni> briancurtin: So, this is interesting. First, I plan to remove the host from hardcoded urls. Second, I hardcoded the URL to actually *test* if my constants and methods generate the proper url. If I used a constant (which would contain a typo), and the test would pass, the test would fail to exercise what it should. Is my incorrect by thinking like that?
<briancurtin> karni: yeah that makes sense, just wanted to get a feel for why its done that way
<briancurtin> looks alright to me, approved
<karni> briancurtin: If I removed the host (which is actually clutter in the tests), I believe I could find a place for constant holding '/api/music/v2/songs/', yes. That should be an easy refactor though. Will keep that in mind.
<karni> briancurtin: Sure! Thanks :)
<karni> gatox_lunch: Here's a three liner, to ease on your rage after going through ???+ lines of XML and Java ^O^ https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-music-java-library/update-stream-paths/+merge/133512
<ralsina_> Nice talking to you guys, I am back on vacation, will be around for tomorrow's call
<mmcc> bye ralsina_, see you in london
<karni> Bye ralsina_ o/
<gatox> karni, looking
<gatox> karni, +1
<karni> gatox: tnx :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> didn't take as long as i thought that would; yay
<gatox> karni, ping
<karni> gatox: pong!
<karni> pif paf!
<karni> What up :)
<gatox> karni, jejej ....... i'm reviewing your branch..... i have a question
<karni> gatox: oh :D go ahead!
<gatox> karni, it has been a while since i don't code in Java...... i'm seeing this: private abstract class DownloadSongTask extends AsyncTask<Void, Void, Void> {
<gatox> is that ok??... Void is recognized or should be: void
<mmcc> briancurtin: since it's your review day, care to revisit https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037 ? I just checked for conflicts and it looks clean…
<karni> gatox: so, a null value in Java is null. Void is an *object* corresponding to null, but in the object world
<gatox> karni, ahhhhh ok
<karni> gatox: This means that this AsyncTask takes no arguments, passes on no progress, and returns nothing from the doInBackground
<karni> gatox: But since arguments are required by the abstract class, you just pass in Void
<gatox> karni, cool..... thx for explaining
<briancurtin> mmcc: yep, i'll take a look
<karni> gatox: pleasure! throw any Java questions at me, I'm aware folks on U1 team haven't coded in it recently/never
<beuno> karni, did you know verterok did java for a living before joining Canonical?
<beuno> :)
<beuno> :p
<gatox> karni, this was the last thing i did: http://quickdb.googlecode.com/ then..... as it says there: Delayed until the release of NINJA-IDE Version 1.0 (a python ide)..... and i never go back jejee
<karni> beuno: I meant client-engineering ;) How do you have eyes on so many channels!
<karni> beuno: Yes. And he wrote u1-java-storage-protocol :)
<beuno> I have the dictionary on highlight
<karni> hahahahahhah
 * karni bursts in laughter :)
<karni> The whole dictionary, right ;)?
<karni> gatox: Cool :) Something like hibernate. But self made, less enterpriseish, and cooler :)
<gatox> karni, jejeje something like that...... i wanted to do something like hibernate, but we a really fast learning curve
<gatox> but with
<karni> yep :
<karni> :)
<gatox> i never release the latest version...... i turn completely to the python side jejeje
<karni> gatox: You're just quicker there than I'll be ;)
<gatox> karni, going back to your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-android-music/v2-playback-and-misc/+merge/133488 at line 2885 you have a whole function commented
<gatox> should that be removed?
<karni> gatox: sorry, should have left a comment it's just a debug method. It's safe to be in the experimental branch, will never get to a development branch/trunk. But thank you for noticing.
<gatox> ok
<gatox> karni, line 3456 is commented code too........ is that useful for later?
<karni> gatox: will remove :)
<gatox> karni, awesome! now i feel useful! jejee
<gatox> karni, ok.. it's a +1 from me..... the only things i found are the one i asked you about here
<karni> gatox: Thanks man, I appreciate :)!!
<gatox> :D
<gatox> does anyone know if mandel is still alive?
<dobey> if he's in thailand, i guess he's more alive than we are ;)
<gatox> jejejeje
<briancurtin> ha
<gatox> dobey, i'm afraid that an elephant might eat him
<gatox> you know..... they don't eat meat.... but they could make an exceptionn for mandel
<mmcc> anyone else seeing problems pushing branches to lp? I can load web pages from bazaar.launchpad.net, but I'm getting ssh errors trying to push…
<dobey> mmcc: btw, PB == perspective broker, not protocol buffer :)
<mmcc> dobey: yeargh. I keep doing that
<mmcc> I'm just going to start making up new names for it
<dobey> parental bias
<mmcc> thanks for fixing the bug
<gatox> need to leave....... bbl!
<karni> o/ gatox
 * gatox is putting everthhing in order before travel
<gatox> jeje
<karni> Out for late lunch
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> brb
<mmcc> so for the Q vm we need for NUX at the sprint, do I want to create a fresh VM or copy my precise VM and upgrade the copy? any downsides to that?
<briancurtin> mmcc: not that im the best person to answer this, but i dont think it would matter
<alecu> hello, all!
 * alecu is back after some serious connectivity issues
<alecu> mmcc: in my experience, a clean install is usually better
<mmcc> alecu: ok, good to know
<briancurtin> has anyone else gone through the unity/nux setup yet? im pulling it up again, but was getting some build failures relating to some logging code, wasn't sure if i was missing something or if trunk is just broken (which is apparently to be expected...)
<mmcc> pretty sure gatox has
<mmcc> oh, never mind
<mmcc> I will soon, waiting for my windows VM to copy off my laptop to make space
<dobey> briancurtin: gatox was getting those same errors; not sure how he fixed it
<briancurtin> i thought it sounded familiar
<dobey> gotta run again; another appointment. bbiab
<karni> yeah btw I'm back
<briancurtin> if anyone has time for a very short review, could use a look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/is_link-bytes/+merge/133559 -- it doesn't include tests because the tests would really go inside ubuntuone-client, and there apparently are no tests as it stands for that function anyway
<karni> briancurtin: looking
<karni> briancurtin: +1. Tag 1076485 -- what's this, bug number?
<mmcc> hey, I'm trying to upload a build and the status is hung -- syncdaemon.log shows I'm getting continuous TRY_AGAIN errors from the protocol layer… anyone familiar with this?
<mmcc> I can access the web site just fine
<briancurtin> karni: yeah it's a bug number, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1076485 which was found by QA while testing the latest build for release
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1076485 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Error after resyncing a folder" [Undecided,In progress]
<karni> briancurtin: tnx
<briancurtin> i just forgot to todo the --fixes on the actual change
<karni> np, you can mark that on the merge proposal or the branch itself
<briancurtin> ah, cool
<dobey> back
<karni> Damn it. I can't come up with a name for a class.
<karni> dobey: Help me out :) I have a class ResultListener which has onStart, onSuccess<?>, onFailure, onFinish. The ? is the type of request result, the argument which onSuccess(.) is called with. I'd like to have a similar class, but for requests that do not return a result (onSuccess called based on response code).
<karni> I can't come up with a better name than SilentRequestListener or NoResultRequestListener, both sound funny.
<karni> I could rename the current one to ResultRequestListener, and have the argument-less one named RequestListener.
<karni> dobey: briancurtin: What you guys think :) ↑
<briancurtin> NullRequestListener?
<briancurtin> eh, maybe that makes it seem like it does null requests
<karni> yeah, but I see you exactly get what I mean
<karni> Now that I came up with it after speaking out loud, I think ResultRequestListener and RequestListener isn't a bad idea.
<dobey> i guess i don't understand exactly
<karni> Maybe I needed a rubber duck.
<dobey> if they listen to responses, why aren't they FooResponseListener?
<karni> dobey: I have a class, ResultListener, which has 4 methods. One of them is onSuccess(T a), where T is the parametrized type of the class. Say, RequestListener<String>
<karni> dobey: ArtistRequestListener extends RequestListener<Artist>
<karni> abstract void onSuccess(.) becomes: void onSuccess(Artist artist) { .. }
<karni> When I update a playlist, I'm only interested in onSuccess() being called. Initially I just passed in Void type (something like an object corresponding to null/None)
<mmcc> karni: how different is the new "silent" class? does it just have onSuccess with no parameterized type?
<karni> then you have onSuccess(Void v) where you ignore v. looks a little strange.
<karni> mmcc: exactly. void onSuccess()
<mmcc> ah, I see. is getting rid of the Void type the only motivation for the new class? I'm no java expert but a Void there sounds ~ok to me
<karni> I think I'll go with ResultRequestListener (although it sounds like a listener of "result request", which isn't all that bad..)
<karni> mmcc: :))
<karni> k, thanks guys!
<karni> mmcc: Yeah, only motivation for the code to read better. And not confuse the library users (developers)
<karni> "oh what's that void doing in here?"
<karni> You can do nothing with void, but it looks like it won't cost me much to refactor.
<mmcc> how difficult is it to make a type synonym in Java? "typedef EmptyResponseData Void" or whatever?
<mmcc> it'd be less confusing without adding extra classes to read…
<karni> mmcc: It's actually a very simple, abstract class - https://pastebin.canonical.com/78031/
<mmcc> although I don't have strong feelings on this, like I said I'm not familiar with what the style is in Java
<karni> mmcc: Your suggestion wasn't bad, one of the reasons I started that way :) I just didn't like this noise on the library interface side.
<karni> mmcc: That pasted is actually already the parameterless request (returning no result, just simple onSuccess() callback)
<mmcc> karni: fair enough. and there's plenty of IDE support for navigating class hierarchies in Java anyway, right…
<karni> mmcc: To make an alias, you have to define a public class with a new name that extends the class you want to alias. Ehhh Java ;)
<karni> yeah
<mmcc> oh well, that totally sinks my idea. no improvement at all!
<karni> :)
<mmcc> I was thinking CPP or Haskell's 'type' keyword… it'd be "type EmptyResponseData = Void"
<karni> mmcc: It's typedef in c++, right?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> well; could be a lot of things in C++ really, depending on how you do it :)
<mmcc> karni: yes. although I was thinking CPP == /usr/bin/cpp
<karni> mmcc: /usr/bin/cpp != g++ ? What's that :)?
<karni> oh, the C preprocessor
<mmcc> karni: yep
<karni> Anyone up for a review? It's actually pretty easy, most of commit 30 was IDE supported refactor (read: boring) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-music-java-library/playlist-args-and-request-refactor/+merge/133587
<dobey> later all, have to run and get some stuff done before sprint
<briancurtin> karni: i'll have a look
<karni> briancurtin: Thanks :)
<karni> later dobey
<briancurtin> karni: you're missing a commit message on that one
<karni> briancurtin: How do you mean?
<karni> briancurtin: "Set commit message" ?
<briancurtin> karni: yeah, but maybe your project doesn't use that? i'm used to it for other u1 projects where we use that for release notes, i think
<karni> briancurtin: This is used by tarmac, isn't it? When I get code reviews, I used to simply push that MP to trunk.
<karni> briancurtin: oh. I could start using that.
<briancurtin> karni: yeah i think tarmac wont land the branch without a commit message
<karni> Yes, I think that's correct.
<briancurtin> karni: its not a big deal, i dont think. in fact i approved your other MP without even looking for that
<mmcc> wow, I thought I was running out of space on this SSD - turns out I had 50 GB of core dumps in /cores
<briancurtin> wow
<karni> briancurtin: I have nothing against doing that, to go along other U1 projects. It'll force me to make smaller MPs so that I can describe them ;)
<karni> mmcc: o_O
<mmcc> yeah, I thought those got cleared out after a while, I guess no
<mmcc> t
<mmcc> anyway, plenty of space for a new VM!
<karni> briancurtin: Do you write commit messages in past tense or present? "Made ... optional." or "Make .. optional." ?
 * karni reads u1-servers log
<mmcc> karni: I usually do present tense. It's what the branch is doing… that said, as long as it's a clear, full sentence, the tense is not a big deal
<karni> heh, very mixed I see
<karni> mmcc: Got it :)
<karni> briancurtin: I've set the commit message.
<briancurtin> karni: cool, looking
<karni> I decided to make it rather general. While this software is in heavy development, I'd have to be too detailing in those commit messages..
<briancurtin> karni: i approved that MP
<briancurtin> and with that, i'm taking off. see everyone tomorrow
<mmcc> I'm heading out now too - I won't be working but I'll look in occasionally tomorrow morning while I pack.
<karni> Take care mmcc
#ubuntuone 2012-11-09
<karni> Night all!
<karni> Goooood morning!
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<gatox> good morniing!
<karni> hi gatox
<karni> Back in 25"
 * karni back
<gatox> brbr
<alecu> gatox, ralsina_, et all: are we meeting now?
 * mvo is here fwiw
<gatox> alecu,  i thought it was at 13 art
<dobey> alecu: 1hr
<alecu> dobey, gatox: ack, thanks.
<dobey> i might need to skip it though :-/
<gatox> alecu, anyway....... i leave to leave now, because nessita and matias are going to be here in one hour and i need to finish preparing everything
<gatox> so........ bye people!!..... see you all in london! :D
<briancurtin> enjoy the flight!
<gatox> briancurtin, jeje you too :{
<gatox> :P
<dobey> through a series of unfortunate events, tehre's some stuff I need to take care of before leaving tomorrow, and only real opportunity to do so is basically within the next 1.5 hrs :-/
<dobey> meh
<dobey> brb
<dobey> gotta run a few errands real quick
<karni> I look at you people and think "I should also do something before the sprint. Anything.. Come on." :) I guess I should exchange currency.. and that's it ;P
<UICTamale> Hi all, one a new machine I just installed the ubuntu one client on in a headless configuration, I see my deja-dup backup files but not my standard 'shared' folder.  This has me really confused and I'm not sure what to try next.  Please help!
<dobey> UICTamale: what do you mean by "my standard 'shared'" folder exactly?
 * mvo is out for some minutes, but should be back in time for the meeting
<UICTamale> dobey: The folder I created in my 'ubuntu one' folder on my laptop called 'shared'
<dobey> UICTamale: under ~/Ubuntu One/ you mean?
<UICTamale> Yah
<dobey> UICTamale: it should show up eventually then; assuming it wasn't deleted from the server. you can watch the logs to see where it's at in the sync process, or use u1sdtool --current-transfers or u1sdtool --waiting to see what's currently happening
<briancurtin> are we doing mumble or is everyone else gone?
<karni> I'm here
<karni> ralsina_: mumble?
<UICTamale> dobey: Nothing in the logs. nothing output from --waiting, and 0 current transfers
<mvo> mumble or irc?
<dobey> mvo: mumble
<dobey> briancurtin: ^^
<dobey> UICTamale: and --status shows it's connected without any errors?
<mvo> sec, need to fetch my headset
<UICTamale>     connection: With User With Network   -      description: processing the commands pool  -      is_connected: True  -    is_error: False      queues: IDLE
<dobey> mmcc, ralsina_, joshuahoover: mumble?
<dobey> UICTamale: check the web site to make sure the files you're expecting are there, then i suspect check the logs. also what version of Ubuntu is this on?
<UICTamale> 12.04, and yes, I see my files on my local laptop and when I log into ubuntu one website
<dobey> UICTamale: ok; please use https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ to contact our support guys and they can take it from there, i think.
<UICTamale> dobey: thank you
<ralsina_> Sorry guys internet at the appartment failed and had to go to a very noisy cafe :-(
<briancurtin> ralsina_: np, alecu ran the meeting and we talked for a good bit
<briancurtin> anyone up for a small review: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/is_link-bytes/+merge/133559
<alecu> ralsina_: yes, we went over the status of the windows port (almost ready for release), we discussed a bit about the state of the mobile codebases, we talked about the rest apis and dev envs in preparation of the sprint, and then mvo gave us a quick overview of the highlights of uds.
<alecu> s/of the/for the/
<briancurtin> elopio: besides that AssertionError which i have fixed, is there anything else from your testing that needs to be fixed? Also, will you have a windows environment with you at the sprint?
<karni> Anyone fancy a boring review? (Yeah, I should work in PR ;) ) https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-client-engineering/ubuntuone-music-java-library/playlist-args-and-request-refactor/+merge/133587
<joshuahoover> alecu: any idea why a windows 7 user is showing AttributeError: Values instance has no attribute 'debug_manhole' errors in syncdaemon.log? he's uninstalled and re-installed with the same results
<briancurtin> weird, never seen that one
<briancurtin> hmm. debug_manhole is an attribute of the config parser. i wonder if they're missing syncdaemon.conf?
<briancurtin> (err, attribute of what is returned from the config parser that reads the config file)
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: can you confirm if they have C:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone\data\syncdaemon.conf and perhaps get a copy of that file?
 * briancurtin brb, restart
<dobey> joshuahoover: any reason to add the -escalated tag to a bug that's already been fixed?
<dobey> meh; hard to concentrate when my brain keep trying to go over all the things i need to do before leaving
 * karni proposed two u1-servers fixes. Calling it a day.
<karni> See you guys in London! Have a safe trip.
<briancurtin> you too, see you there
<chaselivingston> briancurtin: ping
<briancurtin> chaselivingston: whats up
<chaselivingston> briancurtin: are we comfortable saying the windows app works on windows 8?
<briancurtin> chaselivingston: i would wait until we make this next release. i have been using u1 on win8 for about 1.5 months and its fine, but i did have to make a change to hte installer to make it complete the steps on win8
<UICTamale> dobey - looks like I wasn't looking hard enough when you asked if I was seeing anything in the logs - I see this in the exceptions.log:   dbus.proxies - ERROR - Introspect error on org.freedesktop.NetworkManager:/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message
<briancurtin> chaselivingston: i will probably be making the release from the sprint - i have it 99% ready, just need a review and signoff
<chaselivingston> briancurtin: gotcha, thanks
<dobey> UICTamale: that is a very odd error
<UICTamale> dobey: I could paste the whole thing if that'd help
<dobey> UICTamale: if you wish to paste logs, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ (or a similar site if you prefer one), to do so
 * briancurtin lunch + quick errands
<UICTamale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345909/
<dobey> UICTamale: i'm really not sure what's going on the exactly aside from dbus not allowing ubuntuone-syncdaemon to talk to networkmanager.
<dobey> UICTamale: have you tried restarting ubuntuone-syncdaemon using u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c?
<UICTamale> dobey: Yup, this is after a complete reinstall of it as well
<dobey> UICTamale: doing a reinstall basically does absolutely nothing, unless you've actually deleted some files that are part of the package or something
<UICTamale> Yeah, I used purge
<dobey> UICTamale: my only suggestion at this point is for you to file a bug report about the problem
<UICTamale> okie dokes, thanks man
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes, because we're looking at getting that bug fixed in precise, possibly
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: i asked the user for that but he said he didn't have the file C:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone\data\syncdaemon.conf
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: very odd that he wouldnt have that file...im looking up ways that could happen
<briancurtin> but i think it does explain this
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: thanks...i've heard of this once or twice before and normally the user has the config, removes it, reinstalls and all is well
<alecu> joshuahoover: do you know if the user was able to use u1 at all before, or is this a new install?
<alecu> another guess is that the file was not overwritten by the last insta
<alecu> install
<joshuahoover> alecu: sounds like he was using it before, upgraded recently and then started having problems
<alecu> so, if the older file remained, probably that new section was not present
<alecu> in any case, we should debug further by upgrading from an older version to the latest
<briancurtin> alecu: i have a clean win7 VM - i'll install some older u1, then upgrade to 3.0.2b and see what happens with the config
 * dobey installs openvpn on phone
<briancurtin> dobey: have you ever bought a sim card overseas? im wondering if that's going to be a PITA or if i should have verizon enable their wildly expensive international plan for me
<dobey> briancurtin: i haven't; you have a phone that has a SIM slot with verizon?
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah, the newest droids ("razr maxx hd!") are gsm/cdma and have enabled the sim slot (but blocked it from working with US carriers)
<dobey> briancurtin: verizon/sprint are CDMA so don't generally have phones with GSM support, but they have sold a couple of phones that did do both in the past
<dobey> oh cool
<dobey> and lame
<alecu> briancurtin: I've used an unlocked nexus s on tmobile.uk, and it was very cheap to get a data plan for the whole week.
<briancurtin> alecu: cool. i'll have to stroll around sunday and find a shop
<alecu> briancurtin: I ordered two sims to be delivered at the hotel, from t-mobile. You can have one if you want.
<briancurtin> alecu: when do you arrive? i was going to try to get the phone figured out sunday afternoon so i can call back to the states and let my sure-to-be worried girlfriend know i got there
<alecu> briancurtin: my plane gets there sunday midday
<briancurtin> but maybe i'll just find some wireless and gchat to check in
<alecu> briancurtin: oh, it's 10.20 that I get to london.
<alecu> briancurtin: so, if the sims got there on time or not, I'll send you some mail.
<briancurtin> alecu: i land at 11:30 so maybe i'll bump into you at the hotel
<alecu> great
<alecu> ok, it's time for me to pack some bags, and pay some attention to the family, being the last night and all.
<alecu> cheers team, see you all on London.
<briancurtin> see ya there
<dobey> meh; dns needs to propagate faster
<dobey> really wish this openvpn stuff was integrated into the webos ui
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> needs more configuring :(
<dobey> later all!
<briancurtin> see ya there dobey
#ubuntuone 2012-11-11
<bobweaver> Hello
<bobweaver> there is xml data for user stored files vial api/ xml
<bobweaver> I need help with getting Xml from api
<bobweaver> if this is even possible
<bobweaver> Even to local data ... that would be preferred I want to take and make a qml app that can read xml data after login and or take the ubuntu-one-qt and make into declarative view so that it may be intergrated into the Unity-2d interface for a france Ubuntu party.
 * bobweaver takes a breath 
<bobweaver> So if this ubuntuone-control-panel-qt was made into declarative view then one could put it straight into dash of unity 2d as a  qt-quick  app
<karni> bobweaver: file_storage API speaks JSON
<bobweaver> meaning that it would be like a lens
<bobweaver> \o/
<bobweaver> thanks a ton karni
<karni> bobweaver: one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1
<karni> bobweaver: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud
<bobweaver> I am going to make awesome sauce with api if I can get xml
<bobweaver> for Ubuntu tv
<bobweaver> for the france party
<bobweaver> Oo looking @ links
<bobweaver> thanks again
<karni> bobweaver: I doubt you can, but stuff you're talking about sounds promising. Maybe we could think about the XML, but our preferred way is JSON.
<karni> You're welcome.
<bobweaver> either way
<karni> Gotta go, very late here :)
<bobweaver> there is a qt-quick element called XmlListmodel it is great !
<bobweaver> I guess I could make browser plugin with WebView element
<bobweaver> then no need to make any app
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> of to the races
<bobweaver> thanks for the brainstrom
<karni> np :)
<bobweaver> brainstorm*
<bobweaver> But I still think that porting ubuntuone-control-panel-qt to qml would be a Super cool thing to do maybe I will Oo into it =)
<bobweaver> integrating / porting whatever
<bobweaver> Yes that is it I will use WebView to make browser and then take out the buttons and what not just like I did here for Christian's  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po8nqy1PP_U    but that way one can use Ubuntu One stright from dash
<bobweaver> Does one that is good with Gimp want to make canonical Purple Icon Here is a sample http://bazaar.launchpad.net/static/images/ico_file_download.gif     Is this ok ?
<bobweaver> can I use this icon ?
<bobweaver> How does one get to a OK yes you can use this icon for Ubuntu One ?
<bobweaver> read debian/copyright and send email ?
<bobweaver> If you can not tell I am new to open source or any licenses at all. I just do NOT want to get in trouble. maybe this is a silly question but it is a real one that is from a real person that does not want to hurt him self
<bobweaver> maybe if one wants to anwser I made askUbuntu thingy http://askubuntu.com/questions/215611/can-i-use-ubuntu-one-icons-for-3rd-party-thingy
<karni> bobweaver: Folks from U1 are on a sprint in London. You may have to wait longer than usual for questions to get answered here for a few days.
#ubuntuone 2013-11-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Your Common Sense Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-11-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Guy Fawkes Day! :-D
<ianmac1> I've never used Ubuntu One before but I now have it setup and ready, already have a Deja Dup backup in there.
<ianmac1> How do I upload a file for personal storage and disallow others from seeing that file?
<ianmac1> Found it, disregard.
#ubuntuone 2013-11-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Stress Awareness Day!  :-D
<aloiece> hello, any official u1 developer around?
<aloiece> or someone to chat to? =)
<dobey> aloiece: if you have a question, just ask it
<aloiece> hello, any official u1 developer around?
<aloiece> or someone to chat to? =)
#ubuntuone 2013-11-07
<dobey> alexlist: if you're just gong to ask that, ignore any response, and repeat it 10 hours later, don't bother asking. if you have a real question to ask, then just ask it. don't ask to ask
<dobey> err
<dobey> aloiece: ^^ that was for you
<dobey> alexlist: sorry
<aloiece> =/ didn's see the response =/ really sry
<aloiece> ok hei. I'm double booting ubuntustudio and osx. I'm using ubuntu one to have access from other machines and to keep an immediate update of the state of things. I'd also like to be able to use the same home folder for osx as for ubuntustudio. there isn't much space on my hard disk have copies of my home fodler twice. also i feel like it's quite redundant, on the same machine. currently u1 doesn't allow the links to my hfs unjournaled parti
<aloiece> tion and as soon as i log in with my ubuntt u1, i get an error when syncing from mac.
<aloiece> any suggestions?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; and though I hesitate to say it, happy Men Make Dinner Day! :-D
<Pando> hello
<Pando> I have some questions about the REST api of u1. I can't seem to be able to do any multipart upload
<Pando> uploading small files works well, but when I need to upload large files by chunk, each put erases the old content. finally only the last chunk is put in the file
<Pando> did someone already try to do something similar with the rest api ? I might be missing something obvious, but I didn't find any information about it
<dobey> Pando: are you setting the Range and Content-Length headers?
<dobey> i don't know if the PUT accepts Range though
<dobey> beuno, __lucio__: ^^ do you guys know?
<Pando> well
<Pando> I tried both Range and Content-Range, but to no avail
<Pando> according to the documentation I found and RFC 2616, Range is only for GET
<Pando> at the moment if I send chunks of 4096 bytes, I set the value of Content-Range to something like '0-4095/22000' where 22000 is the total size of the file I want to upload
<Pando> for the first chunk
<Pando> I found lots of pages like http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/ubuntu-one/adding-ubuntu-one-files-support-to-your-app/
<Pando> but none of them treat the chunk upload problem
<beuno> Pando, multi-part upload isn't supported
<beuno> and there's no standard for it either
<beuno> we haven't implemented any of the non-standards
<beuno> so there's no resumable or multi-part uploads in U1 REST api
<Pando> oh, ok
<Pando> I was browsing the code of the ubuntu one client to try to find how it is done in it
<Pando> then I thought it doesnt' use the api
<beuno> right, the client uses it's own special API
<Pando> well thanks for the answer, at least now I'm sure it isn't possible :)
<beuno> np
<k4nar> beuno: do you plan to add multi-part upload some day ?
#ubuntuone 2013-11-08
<aloiece> <aloiece> ok hei. I'm double booting ubuntustudio and osx. I'm using ubuntu one to have access from other machines and to keep an immediate update of the state of things. I'd also like to be able to use the same home folder for osx as for ubuntustudio. there isn't much space on my hard disk have copies of my home fodler twice. also i feel like it's quite redundant, on the same machine. currently u1 doesn't allow the links to my hfs unjourn
<aloiece> aled partition and as soon as i log in with my ubuntt u1, i get an error when syncing from mac.  any suggestions?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy X-Ray Day! :-D
<mandel_> JamesTait, ping
<JamesTait> mandel_, pong
<mandel_> JamesTait, one question, is there a rest api just for the photos stored in ubuntu one?
<mandel_> JamesTait, just the images, I don't care about the rest of files :)
<JamesTait> There is a photos API, yes.
 * mandel_ is planning something ;)
<mandel_> JamesTait, url? please
<JamesTait> It currently has no upload functionality, you have to do that via the normal files API, but you can get collections and photos in a collection.
<JamesTait> mandel_, 1 mo, I'll have to look it up - it's been ages since I worked on it!
<JamesTait> mandel_, https://one.ubuntu.com/api/photos/v0/collections seems to work for me.
<JamesTait> resource_path is the API path to get the contents of a collection; display_url is what a user would put in the address bar of their browser.
<mandel_> JamesTait, are there any docs?
<mandel_> JamesTait, I want to add support for the ubuntu touch gallery app for this :)
<JamesTait> mandel_, I'm just looking that up too - yes, there are, but they're on the internal wiki and probably not up to date.  Might still be useful though.
<mandel_> JamesTait, is a step...
<JamesTait> mandel_, https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/PhotosRESTAPI - I forgot, it's also in a gimmicky pseduo-JSON format; sorry. :(
<mandel_> JamesTait, well, that is life :)
<JamesTait> mandel_, but I really ought to a) bump the revno to v1 and b) get those docs available to the public.
<mandel_> JamesTait, I have worked with more annoying things
<JamesTait> I don't think the API has changed in about a year now, so I think it can be considered stable. :)
<mandel_> JamesTait, ok, I don't think many people has used though.. right?
<mandel_> JamesTait, is a such a pain to have some many cool features and not use them :-/
<JamesTait> mandel_, I think we're the only ones using it at the moment.
<JamesTait> mandel_, but then, it hasn't been publicly documented, so no-one ever knew it was there.
<mandel_> JamesTait, yeah, that is probably the reason
#ubuntuone 2013-11-09
<aloiece> is u1 down?
<beuno> aloiece, yes, we're on it
<aloiece> ok
<aloiece> beuno, please tweet or write here when it's back up =) all the best of luck to you!
<aloiece> which features can we look forward to for (2nd question) when there will be a new ubuntuone release
<aloiece> ok so no answer to that?
#ubuntuone 2014-11-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Cliché Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Use Your Common Sense Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Stress Awareness Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: makes sense that it's day after election day :P
<JamesTait> dobey, I'd think the day before election day would be more stressful. ;)
#ubuntuone 2014-11-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Nachos Day! :-D
<JamesTait> Wow, this channel is dead. :(
<davmor2> JamesTait: no it isn't you keep it alive with your friendly banter
<JamesTait> True.
<dobey> it's not dead
<dobey> it's un-dead
#ubuntuone 2014-11-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Hug a Bear Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPdPrVIKfE8
<JamesTait> dobey, "
<JamesTait> This video is not available in your country.
<JamesTait> "
<dobey> pfft
<JamesTait> ikr
<dobey> JamesTait: it's actually "Huggy Bear" day
<JamesTait> Starsky and Hutch?
<dobey> yeah
<JamesTait> wfm
 * dobey goes back to swap day
<JamesTait> Enjoy!
<davmor2> dobey: I instantly gave him a bear hug apparently that worked too :)
